# Fobs vs Vanes



## bigram

madmac said:


> I recently purchased some Fobs which take the place of vanes. They are simple to install. In 3 seconds you can have an arrow fletched...no glue, jigs, etc. My 1st test was to shoot them at 20, 30, 40 and 50 yards with field points. I was using a 1" dot as my target. Almost all were in the bulls eye. Next I tried a fixed broadhead at the same distances, & to my amazement I had the same results. In both cases I had a crosswind of almost 6 mph. The Fobs were virtually unaffected. Learn more at starrflight.com and the contact is Paul. He can answer any question(s) you have. You must use a drop rest and Paul has tried all types. He's very helpful and will spend time with you. I highly recommend this product.


same here, when i shoot broadheads there is no difference in how they shoot, and they are extremely accurate!


----------



## Eric W

I really want to try them, but I don't have the $$ for a dropaway rest right now. 

That's the only thing holding me back.

.


----------



## Paul Morris

Eric W said:


> I really want to try them, but I don't have the $$ for a dropaway rest right now.
> 
> That's the only thing holding me back.
> 
> .


Check out ebay. If you find something, let me know what it is *BEFORE* you buy. (You should be able to find something for under $40 bucks or less)


----------



## Skyhawk

Will they clear a QAD Ultra LD with the containment bar on top?


----------



## Paul Morris

Skyhawk said:


> Will they clear a QAD Ultra LD with the containment bar on top?


Should be no problem,

I would suggest making a clearance tester. Just take a heavy stock paper or card and cut a 1 inch diameter circle. Then punch a whole in the center. Nock up your arrow and hold the rest in the up position. Then slide the paper disk up and down the arrow. When you get to your rest, hold the arrow in the up position, and let the rest fall. Slide the paper tester over the rest and check for clearance at the arrow guide and top bar. I would like to see a minimum of 3/16 clearance top and bottom.

Let us know how it looks.


----------



## KyleK

How expensive are they?


----------



## madmac

there $19.95 a dozen. Well worth it.


----------



## SoutherntierBowhuntr

Skyhawk, I shoot the newest QAD HD rest and have absolutely no problems with clearance. Excellant rest, and the FOB's are an incredible product.


----------



## TWM_99

I used them and loved 'em but going back to Blazers. FOBs too loud for me.


----------



## Paul Morris

TWM_99 said:


> I used them and loved 'em but going back to Blazers. FOBs too loud for me.



Re: Noise….Lots of data on this one. The noise generated by the FOB comes off the back end of the FOB which is directed right at the shooter and sounds different. This is caused by the air being compressed and de-compressed (this is how we get so much bang for the buck). When ever someone calls and says the FOB makes to much noise, I suggest that they stand SAFELY at the target end (behind a tree or something) and have someone shoot a broadhead at the target and compare to a fletch. So far most everyone who tries this agrees that the FOB makes less noise or no more than fletching. A fletch will fold and flutter under load and makes noise. The FOB sounds the same regardless of conditions as it does not deform. Over the last few years we have had many folks harvest lots of game and nobody ever has had an issue with noise. Again, the noise from the FOB comes off the back end is directed right at the shooter. 

Take a look at these links to some noise testing.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=524965&highlight=fobs+starrflight

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=509314

Regards,


----------



## ILBowHunter45

*ripcord on ebay*

Hi guys about finding a ripcord rest .. I found one on ebay for around 30.00 the seller even had a extra arrow holder but he didn't have the little football to hold the string I found one at Keystone Country Store for 6.95 .The only thing was he cut the string and when my guy at the bowshop put it on my bow it was too short so he had to take it apart and fix it to put on another string so it would work. He said he had one other one he had done and it was a pain to fix but he did get it to work. So if you get one from sombody on ebay make sure they didn't cut the cord off .My total cost rest 32.00 fotball 9.95 bowshop fee 10.00=total of 51.95 but still better than $89.00 for just the rest.. Hope this helps


----------



## archery ham

*FOBs*

I order some FOBs and should get them by next weekend. I ripped some vanes off by accident and decided to try the FOBs. Mainly from getting my new bow sightined in.....missing the target and hitting sticks.:sad:
I have a Muzzy MZE rest. I will post some pics of my shots as soon as I get my FOBs.


----------



## Omega

I tried fobs in the last few days. I have had good results as far as arrow flight goes. They stabilize the arrow well. 

Accuracy is good. But that's the problem. I hit fob on fob too frequently and at $2.00 delivered, it gets too expensive to shoot them all the time. Yeah, I know that shooting groups is out, but when you are tuning, you have to shoot groups.And once you start shooting at individual spots, you miss shooting groups, at least I do.

I can use vanes and pack em very close in a group and maybe tear up a vane from time to time. No big deal, re-fletch the arrow in about 3 or 4 minutes and for the cost of 20 or 30 cents, I'm back at it with an arrow that's not so likely to get popped like a fob-ed arrow. I can replace fobs quicker, but the frequency of impacts and breakage makes the cost higher than I think is justified. I love new stuff that works, but popping a dozen fobs or more a month is too expensive. (I'm on a budget :embara 

Priced at about $1 apiece would work for me...


----------



## Bellows1

up.


----------



## Paul Morris

Omega said:


> I tried fobs in the last few days. I have had good results as far as arrow flight goes. They stabilize the arrow well.
> 
> Accuracy is good. But that's the problem. I hit fob on fob too frequently and at $2.00 delivered, it gets too expensive to shoot them all the time. Yeah, I know that shooting groups is out, but when you are tuning, you have to shoot groups.And once you start shooting at individual spots, you miss shooting groups, at least I do.



Although shooting groups is not recommended, the flip side is that you can now go roving/stump shooting without any fear of tearing up a fletch. One of the most fun we have here is roving with a group out in the desert and shoot punky logs, dead cactus etc… All unknown yardage and we get hundreds of pass through shoots and the FOB will last forever. A fletch would get torn to pieces the first shot. If we were using fletching, there would be no way we would have this much fun practicing because of fletch damage. Shoot a fletch through a hay bail a few times and it is toast.

Yes, I agree if you like to shoot groups the FOBs are expensive. But for roving and or shooting through worn out targets, they last a very long time compared to a vane.

Regards,


----------



## dkoutdoors

FOB's work just as advertised, I am glad I made the switch. Paul and his team are awesome and will help out in anyway.


----------



## passthru11

What the heck are FOB's????


----------



## OH_Bow

Check out www.starrflight.com and you will see. It stands for Fletch-Only-Better. And that is exactly what they are. I just got mine in and they are awesome. Watch the videos they have on the site and think about the concept, don't go in with a closed mind.


----------



## MoNofletch

FOB's are great. I have used them with several different drop aways...the best being the DMI Expert II


----------



## Green River

Do they just pop off on a pass through?


----------



## BDOG6351

*fob*

I just recently reviewed the website. Interesting to say the least (I seem to be saying this too often), I think from the video its hard to divulge the change in noise output produced. So what are the benefits vs expense- the concept is simple- yet does it provide much more stability as one of the reviewers writes.... id be interested to see. I was also trying to make sense of the chart- is this a bare shaft arrow and how was this tested ???

Jon Teater


----------



## Paul Morris

BDOG6351 said:


> I just recently reviewed the website. Interesting to say the least (I seem to be saying this too often), I think from the video its hard to divulge the change in noise output produced. So what are the benefits vs expense- the concept is simple- yet does it provide much more stability as one of the reviewers writes.... id be interested to see. I was also trying to make sense of the chart- is this a bare shaft arrow and how was this tested ???
> 
> Jon Teater


Being an engineered airfoil, the device offers many advantages over a vane. It does not deform in flight and adds a third component to stability (circumferential lift). This has never been applied to an arrow before. for 20,000 years or so, we have had spin and drag, but the FOBs adds basically an air gyro effect.

What chart were you referring to? If it was on the technical page, this was performed with a 4" fletch vs. a FOB in a wind tunnel at about 175 mph wind.

It illustrates the amount of force it takes to pull a FOB out of the wind stream vs. a fletch. At low angles of attack, it takes about 3-4 times the force to pull the FOB out of the wind stream. The FOB wants to fly straight in a bad way (more stability).

Regards,


----------



## Irishrobin

how do you tune them . can they be used for 3d , dfo they fit on a gold tip 3555 and if so what inch .


----------



## tylerolsen12

Irishrobin said:


> how do you tune them . can they be used for 3d , dfo they fit on a gold tip 3555 and if so what inch .


u tune them just like any other fletching they can be used for 3d they do fit on gold tip shafts as far as i know


----------



## bigram

like archerykid12 said!

If you want to paper tune you can bare shaft tune, or use a fletched arrow.

Only time you cant use FOBs for 3-d is if you are in the hunter catagorie I believe, its the one that requires a 4 inch or greater vane. If you use them for 3-d i would suggest a black FOB for ICS arrows, or everest green for AXIS arrows. 

You won't wreck many if any FOBs at a tournament, ive shot three, including provincials, and have lost 3, i broke one in warm up, it was raining once and my hand slide down the arrow and i lost my fob :embara: and the other was shot by another shooter.

They will fit any standerd ICS arrow (the normal sized ones), or any arrows that take a HIT insert. 

What size of broadhead? Mr.Morris suggests that for a heavy BH use the 1.25 FOB.


----------



## dkoutdoors

I have only broke one and usually I shoot between the ring and fins and the fob doesnt break, I love my fob's and will be shooting them ondoors,hunting and 3-d. Here is my new rig


----------



## dkoutdoors

pic#2


----------



## badgeno12

*FOB's*

How noisey are these fob's when you shoot them?


----------



## dkoutdoors

any noise you here come off the back of the fob if you have someone stand downrange safely out of the way, there is virtually no noise.


----------



## BDOG6351

*Fob*

I had a chance to watch the FOB vs Fletch video- rather informative. I can see the benefits of the design. Best of luck, I think the concept is worth reviewing. 

Jon Teater


----------



## Irishrobin

archerykid12 said:


> u tune them just like any other fletching they can be used for 3d they do fit on gold tip shafts as far as i know


what size


----------



## T-LaBee

Some things in life are just gimmicks...meant to take your money and little else. I was so sure that the FOB was a gimmicky useless thing that I didn't try it for a long time. 

Well...I am one to take chances once in a while, and most of the time I am disappointed. Then there are things that just flat WORK and I am pleasantly surprised. 

The FOB is the REAL deal guys!

If you are like I was and skeptical of someone trying to take your hard earned money. DON'T BE! These things are designed by a "rocket scientist" and a great guy as well. Paul has been in touch with me (via email) several times to make sure that I am satisfied with his product. 

I have many ultra conservative friends and family so I was actually surprised that they have taken to FOB's so quickly. My nephew shot his Montana Bull a couple of weeks ago with a Slick Trick (which I introduced to him) and a FOB. He is one in particular that does not go for gimmicks and takes forever to try new things. He was just pumped to tell me about how awesome they are.

Tom


----------



## CHAMPION2

I am definitely going to give the FOBS a try. I am well into hunting season here in ND so dont now if I will make a switch this season, but gonna order some and try them on my next years hunting shafts for sure.


----------



## OKF

will it work on an x-system like martin (shoot through system)? I know 4'' vanes do not work on my x-system, they cut the cables.


----------



## DFA

I was super pleased to see how well the FOBs work. Broadheads and field points group extremely well. As said before the noise is off of the back of the arrow and can not be heard coming toward the target. If you stand to one side of the arrow path you will not hear it until the arrow passes by. 
They really work, not a gimmick :darkbeer:
DFA


----------



## Paul Morris

OKF said:


> will it work on an x-system like martin (shoot through system)? I know 4'' vanes do not work on my x-system, they cut the cables.


I have a few customers using the x system with FOBs.

I would suggest making a clearance tester. Just take a heavy stock paper or card and cut a 1 inch diameter circle. Then punch a whole in the center. Nock up your arrow and hold the rest in the up position. Then slide the paper disk up and down the arrow. When you get to your rest, hold the arrow in the up position, and let the rest fall. Slide the paper tester over the rest and check for clearance at the arrow guide. Then check for clearance between the cables. My guess is that it will be about 1/8". Close but it should work fine.

Let us know what you find out.

Thanks


----------



## Rick243

*Fob*



T-LaBee said:


> The FOB is the REAL deal guys!
> 
> 
> Tom


I second that emotion. I'll never glue another feather on an arrow again. I tried the FOBS against 4" helical feathers and 4" quickspins. The FOBS grouped much better than either of the conventional vanes, group after group after group. I spent the rest of the evening stripping fletching and glue.

Some people can't get past the appearance of the FOBS. I showed them to my hunting buddy and he just stared at them for a long time. I think he was afraid to say what he thought about them! Now he is convinced that the FOBS offer some real advantages over conventional fletching by just seeing how they shoot for me. He will be the second archer I have converted to FOBS.


----------



## Bow_Huntin

This very thread is the exact reason that I will NEVER switch to the FOB. I'm sure it has some benefits, but it's just another 'As seen on TV' gimics to me. Take for example the person who started this post. Read carefully and pay attention to the details. Madmac started his account the day this post was started. He hasn't logged on since the day after his second post (trying to sell the FOB). You guys may be experiencing good results with you FOB, but how do you like it knowing that someone is trying so hard to sell you their product that they're starting fake accounts? If they would do things like this don't you think it's possible that they could be stretching the truth about the FOB too? 

Go ahead... tell me what you think. Is someone really trying harder than normal to take a dollar from you?


----------



## Soilarch

What size are you guys using for broadheads? I'll shoot thunderheads and hellrazors (same thing as montecs). Do I need to go to the 1.25"? I'm pretty confident that the 1" will work with my setup but don't know about the bigger ones. Also, the Easton ST Excels...are these considered a "normal" size shaft or do I need the axis FOBs?

Thanks, I'd love to try them this year but aint about to order some till I know what exactly I need to order!


----------



## RobDogg

*FOB's*

Well I don't respond much, but I do read and look a bunch at all the posts. I especially enjoy the lovely lady pics from our fellow archers. :tongue::wink:, but that is another story. 

Anyway, I bought a set of FOB's about 2 or 3 months ago and reading posts and watching videos. I will probably never use a fletched arrow again. They are so easy to install, so forgiving, and so so much more accurate in grouping. I haven't killed one yet, but I have shot thru other FOB's and yep, it made a little place, but it still shoots the same. Very forgiving. I shoot slick trick broadheads and they shoot such good groups that I no longer shoot at the same spot. I use the 5 spot targets so I can shoot 5 times and not worry about the broadhead killing my others. When I shoot my target with broadhead it buries the nock about an inch or so and the FOB and nock just pop off. I pull arrow on thru and put back on in 2 seconds. With fletchings I hope I don't mess them up to where I have to refletch or I have to get a better target.

Here are my FOB's install on Carbon Express's with Reflective wrap and Orange and Silver flames. Totally awesome.










Here they are in total darkness reflecting...:tongue:


----------



## CHAMPION2

Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!



RobDogg said:


> Well I don't respond much, but I do read and look a bunch at all the posts. I especially enjoy the lovely lady pics from our fellow archers. :tongue::wink:, but that is another story.
> 
> Anyway, I bought a set of FOB's about 2 or 3 months ago and reading posts and watching videos. I will probably never use a fletched arrow again. They are so easy to install, so forgiving, and so so much more accurate in grouping. I haven't killed one yet, but I have shot thru other FOB's and yep, it made a little place, but it still shoots the same. Very forgiving. I shoot slick trick broadheads and they shoot such good groups that I no longer shoot at the same spot. I use the 5 spot targets so I can shoot 5 times and not worry about the broadhead killing my others. When I shoot my target with broadhead it buries the nock about an inch or so and the FOB and nock just pop off. I pull arrow on thru and put back on in 2 seconds. With fletchings I hope I don't mess them up to where I have to refletch or I have to get a better target.
> 
> Here are my FOB's install on Carbon Express's with Reflective wrap and Orange and Silver flames. Totally awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are in total darkness reflecting...:tongue:


----------



## Paul Morris

RobDogg said:


> Here are my FOB's install on Carbon Express's with Reflective wrap and Orange and Silver flames. Totally awesome.



Who says FOBs are Ugly? They kind of grow on you. I have to admit, without wraps they are ugly:embara:

Great looking set-up. Best of luck on the hunt!



Bow_Huntin said:


> You guys may be experiencing good results with you FOB, but how do you like it knowing that someone is trying so hard to sell you their product that they're starting fake accounts? If they would do things like this don't you think it's possible that they could be stretching the truth about the FOB too?
> 
> Go ahead... tell me what you think. Is someone really trying harder than normal to take a dollar from you?


I almost took this bait last night but after reading my response, I decided to keep to the high road. Let me just say NOBODY on this or any other other forum is payed to promote and lie about the product. I challenge you to find one post of mine where I am trying to sell anything. I only provide information, answer questions and explain the engineering. I noticed you just joined AT this month. Do you really think I could get away will selling snake oil here? with this crowd? 

Sorry folks....Back to the high road.


----------



## Shooter Mike

Any plans to make these for larger shafts, like CXL's? From a 3d perspective, I'd rather be able to pull off a bad FOB, than refletch an arrow. That's just me. 

Maybe I missed it somewhere, but what does "FOB" stand for?


----------



## bigram

Fletching Only Better!:darkbeer:


----------



## Paul Morris

Shooter Mike said:


> Any plans to make these for larger shafts, like CXL's? From a 3d perspective, I'd rather be able to pull off a bad FOB, than refletch an arrow. That's just me.
> 
> Maybe I missed it somewhere, but what does "FOB" stand for?


Here is the real scoop behind the name::wink: Not a bad read.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=521123&highlight=fob+the+real+story

As for fat shafts and line cutters, it may happen someday. Tooling is very expensive so it may be a while. The FOB is keyed off the nock. There are so many different nocks/outserts and pin nock systems it would be very difficult to make FOBs for every application.

Standard ICS type arrows and HIT arrows (Axis, FMJ, Beman MFX, CX Edge etc..) are the most common.

You should find that the advantage a FOB provides should far exceed the slight advantage a line cutter provides. Do you have any standard arrows? If so please send me a pm of your set up. I would like for you to compare scores with a standard arrow vs. a fat shaft.

Regards,


----------



## Shooter Mike

Funny you should mention the benefit of fat shafts...I often question why I shoot them still. They're more fragile and more expensive. Maybe I'll pick up some the enxt time I buy some new shafts. 

Now....off to do some reading about the name:wink:


Paul Morris said:


> Here is the real scoop behind the name::wink: Not a bad read.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=521123&highlight=fob+the+real+story
> 
> As for fat shafts and line cutters, it may happen someday. Tooling is very expensive so it may be a while. The FOB is keyed off the nock. There are so many different nocks/outserts and pin nock systems it would be very difficult to make FOBs for every application.
> 
> Standard ICS type arrows and HIT arrows (Axis, FMJ, Beman MFX, CX Edge etc..) are the most common.
> 
> You should find that the advantage a FOB provides should far exceed the slight advantage a line cutter provides. Do you have any standard arrows? If so please send me a pm of your set up. I would like for you to compare scores with a standard arrow vs. a fat shaft.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## Soilarch

Really hate to nag, but I know the last post on a page is easy to miss.

I'm a newb to arrow building:

The new easton ST Excels...these are "standard" diameter for carbons, correct?

Do I really need the 1.25" for broadheads? Can I likely get good flight from the 1" FOBS?


----------



## bigram

soilarch, i personally use the 1" and it works perfect. i got the following off of www.starrflight.com

What size FOB should I purchase?
Starrflight™ recommends that you start out with the smaller 1.0" FOB. Depending on your shooting style and set-up, you may find the smaller FOB will even fly larger broadheads. If you decide you need the larger FOB the smaller ones will work great for target practice and field point use.

I believe that they use a standard FOB. But check in with Mr.Morris.


----------



## IowaSwitchback

Bow_Huntin said:


> This very thread is the exact reason that I will NEVER switch to the FOB. I'm sure it has some benefits, but it's just another 'As seen on TV' gimics to me. Take for example the person who started this post. Read carefully and pay attention to the details. Madmac started his account the day this post was started. He hasn't logged on since the day after his second post (trying to sell the FOB). You guys may be experiencing good results with you FOB, but how do you like it knowing that someone is trying so hard to sell you their product that they're starting fake accounts? If they would do things like this don't you think it's possible that they could be stretching the truth about the FOB too?
> 
> Go ahead... tell me what you think. Is someone really trying harder than normal to take a dollar from you?


I bought mine from other AT members and not from Mr.Morris..So I'm not getting payed to write this.
They work just like Paul says.I can't wait til the Glow In The Dark ones come out.


----------



## archery ham

*FOBBING around the range*

Me gots some goods today in the pony express... Tried out my Fobs. A little afraid to shoot at 20 yards....here is a view of a 55 yard goup. Looking forward to getting some 3D targets for my 4 acre wooded-range, with a 25 foot deep ravine in the middle....shoot across it maybe?

My bow is a week old....still new to archery. I need a smaller pin at this distance, do ya think?


----------



## archery ham

*Glue is still on arrow...*

OK...Allow me to point out that I am aware that I still have glue residue on the shafts.....I wanted to play before it got dark. Don't hit me for taking shortcuts...:brick:


----------



## Paul Morris

Soilarch said:


> Really hate to nag, but I know the last post on a page is easy to miss.
> 
> I'm a newb to arrow building:
> 
> The new easton ST Excels...these are "standard" diameter for carbons, correct?
> 
> Do I really need the 1.25" for broadheads? Can I likely get good flight from the 1" FOBS?


I always suggest the 1.0 FOB to start with. The 1.25 is an overkill for most applications and only a handful of bow/rests will allow there use.

The ST Excels use a non standard "H" nock. So no go with FOBs without modification (drilling out the back of an Axis FOB).

Do you have any other arrows?


----------



## DFA

Bow_Huntin said:


> This very thread is the exact reason that I will NEVER switch to the FOB. I'm sure it has some benefits, but it's just another 'As seen on TV' gimics to me. Take for example the person who started this post. Read carefully and pay attention to the details. Madmac started his account the day this post was started. He hasn't logged on since the day after his second post (trying to sell the FOB). You guys may be experiencing good results with you FOB, but how do you like it knowing that someone is trying so hard to sell you their product that they're starting fake accounts? If they would do things like this don't you think it's possible that they could be stretching the truth about the FOB too?
> 
> Go ahead... tell me what you think. Is someone really trying harder than normal to take a dollar from you?


 Just for the record, by results were NOT influenced by anyone, I'm not getting paid and was not asked to reply to this thread or any other thread. My comments were made because I have shot the FOBs in all kinds of weather, different arrows, field points and broadheads and have found them to perform flawlessly each and everytime. 
I don't see anyone trying to "Hard Sell" this product. I do see people who have actually tried them talking about their success with them. Personally I like to learn as much information on new archery products as possible. No one is forcing you to read this thread or buy anything. Unless you have actually tried a product and have experience your comments add no value. :zip:
The FOB is a great product and performs exactly as advertised.
DFA


----------



## cwa1104sab

Question was asked and not answered...

What about pass through shots-double lungs?? What happens?? Does it "break" off, pass through, stop??

Sab


----------



## Soilarch

Paul Morris said:


> I always suggest the 1.0 FOB to start with. The 1.25 is an overkill for most applications and only a handful of bow/rests will allow there use.
> 
> The ST Excels use a non standard "H" nock. So no go with FOBs without modification (drilling out the back of an Axis FOB).
> 
> Do you have any other arrows?


Not for my current bow. Sold the old ones and kept a 1/2 dozen arrows from it...but they're underspines by a good bit. I'm a newb to the arrow side of bows and arrows...I can't just switch out the nocks?


----------



## Paul Morris

cwa1104sab said:


> Question was asked and not answered...
> 
> What about pass through shots-double lungs?? What happens?? Does it "break" off, pass through, stop??
> 
> Sab


FOB pops off with the nock attached (90% of the time the nock stays with the FOB). Then the FOB on a soft target (animal) lays a few feet from where you hit. Pick up the FOB/nock and re-use again. It takes less force to pop off the nock than it does to pull a vane through the hide. So you will get a bit more penetration as well as marking the spot. It is recommended to use arrow wraps, reflective tape or the like to have some color on the arrow so you can find it easier. Plus the wraps make the FOB not look so weird.:wink:



Soilarch said:


> Not for my current bow. Sold the old ones and kept a 1/2 dozen arrows from it...but they're underspines by a good bit. I'm a newb to the arrow side of bows and arrows...I can't just switch out the nocks?


The H nock has a different diameter of the shank (the part that presses in the arrow) as does the ID of the Excel arrow.

Some folks have used the Axis FOB for the H nock but you need to drill out the back so the nock fits nice and tight.

Only Easton makes arrows using the H nock. It would be a fairly simple tooling mod to make H nock FOBs, but the demand is not there yet.

When you are ready to buy new arrows, let me know which ones and I can let you know if they will fit the FOB.

Regards,


----------



## Irishrobin

i think i will stick to 2" blazers


----------



## Slice

Well I took the plunge and ordered a dozen 1 inch FOB's. I will be using them for the arrows I will be using with my PSE X-Force, then maybe I switch the arrows I use for my switchback. I hope they perform half as well as what I have been hearing.


----------



## Tcounty

Paul Morris said:


> It takes less force to pop off the nock than it does to pull a vane through the hide. So you will get a bit more penetration as well as marking the spot.




I can verify that. I could shoot the 2" Blazers into my target and get 1\2 pass thrus, with the fobs it is a complete pass through. I've even set another cheap target about 3' behind my regular target and it sinks into the second target another 8". No paid advertisement here, they just work.


----------



## Slice

I just got my FOB's today. Wow what quick service. I shot them using both my Switchback and X-Force using a Drop Zone rest and they shot very well. I need to adjust my kisser button then I will put them to the real test. I am going to have to get use to not seeng the vanes at full draw.


----------



## Paul Morris

Slice,

Keep us posted!


----------



## KenL

*?*

What kind of rests work best with the FOB's?


----------



## Slice

Paul Morris said:


> Slice,
> 
> Keep us posted!


Well Paul,
I took the kisser off my X-Force and re-sighted in. This was not a smart move starting with the X-Force, all I see is FOB's on the ground in front of my target and my arrows on the ground behind the target . But they are all hitting where they should. They shoot great, can't wait till I get my new arrows and make some wraps for them. I will start re-doing my Switchback after this weekends hunt. They fly REALLY STRAIGHT. Great product......


----------



## Paul Morris

KenL said:


> What kind of rests work best with the FOB's?


Well, that all depends.....

May I ask what rest you have/or looking at? are you looking for a full containment rest? Will it be for hunting/target or both? What bow will you be using? And arrows?

Sorry for all the questions! I really am just trying to help!



Slice said:


> Well Paul,
> I took the kisser off my X-Force and re-sighted in. This was not a smart move starting with the X-Force, all I see is FOB's on the ground in front of my target and my arrows on the ground behind the target . But they are all hitting where they should. They shoot great, can't wait till I get my new arrows and make some wraps for them. I will start re-doing my Switchback after this weekends hunt. They fly REALLY STRAIGHT. Great product......


Ha! Laser beams at high speed can be dangerous:wink: You may need to stack up two targets! But just think what those fletches would look like after a rip through. Ha!


----------



## Rick243

*FOBs*

I finally got a chance to try them out on a live deer. The FOB popped off just like it was supposed to and was laying there right where she was standing. And no, I don't work for Starflight or get any money from them.


----------



## raider54

*Doubting Thomas*

tell ya what partna! I have been shooting them for about 6 months and have tried about 25 different BH's and have only found 1 that didnt shoot well with them and by well I mean exactly where my field points shoot. try that with a fletch. you can check my posts I didnt set up a fake accnt I just stated the facts, if you dont belive it go stick your head back in the sand, shoot your fletching and we will see you an a year or two with a 1" disc on the back of your arrow, because even a skeptic gets tired of his BH's not shooting where there supposed to! as for me Im a FOB kind of guy!



Bow_Huntin said:


> This very thread is the exact reason that I will NEVER switch to the FOB. I'm sure it has some benefits, but it's just another 'As seen on TV' gimics to me. Take for example the person who started this post. Read carefully and pay attention to the details. Madmac started his account the day this post was started. He hasn't logged on since the day after his second post (trying to sell the FOB). You guys may be experiencing good results with you FOB, but how do you like it knowing that someone is trying so hard to sell you their product that they're starting fake accounts? If they would do things like this don't you think it's possible that they could be stretching the truth about the FOB too?
> 
> Go ahead... tell me what you think. Is someone really trying harder than normal to take a dollar from you?


----------



## Paul Morris

Rick243 said:


> I finally got a chance to try them out on a live deer.


Congratulations! Now that will make for some fine eating.

Next time a big buck! Did I mention, the FOBs are lucky



raider54 said:


> tell ya what partna! I have been shooting them for about 6 months and have tried about 25 different BH's and have only found 1 that didnt shoot well with them and by well I mean exactly where my field points shoot. try that with a fletch. you can check my posts I didnt set up a fake accnt I just stated the facts, if you dont belive it go stick your head back in the sand, shoot your fletching and we will see you an a year or two with a 1" disc on the back of your arrow, because even a skeptic gets tired of his BH's not shooting where there supposed to! as for me Im a FOB kind of guy!


Ha! *Thanks for the back up!* Hard to believe that some folks think I could get away with selling snake oil. That does not bother me so much as saying folks are not truthful and that I pay people to lie

For the record, yes we do have a few staff shooters. But NOBODY is paid to say anything about the product. Most folks who know me, I am 100% honest and call it like I see it. I welcome feedback both good and bad. Many of the folks who had some mixed results, I (and with the help of you all!) got things to work. Having open dialog and communication helps everyone.

Thank you everyone!

Regards,


----------



## caribou creek

Paul Morris said:


> Congratulations! Now that will make for some fine eating.
> 
> Next time a big buck! Did I mention, the FOBs are lucky
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! *Thanks for the back up!* Hard to believe that some folks think I could get away with selling snake oil. That does not bother me so much as saying folks are not truthful and that I pay people to lie
> 
> For the record, yes we do have a few staff shooters. But NOBODY is paid to say anything about the product. Most folks who know me, I am 100% honest and call it like I see it. I welcome feedback both good and bad. Many of the folks who had some mixed results, I (and with the help of you all!) got things to work. Having open dialog and communication helps everyone.
> 
> Thank you everyone!
> 
> Regards,


 Iam not payed to tell people about fob's. The product sell themselves .I tell people about these fob's .I let them decide what they should use to fletch their arrows .With some archer's {not every one }ive even offered to buy their fob's from them if not happy .Paul has been very much up front with me,he is very helpful to my questions .How many guys would take time out from hunting camp for elk to make cell phone call to answer my questions .There is no snake oil salemen here .No one is pinching your money poke to buy these .The product sells it self .One thing i have learned over the years is that every one must find their own shooting skills .Its not that some one can shoot real good .You need to buy the same bow ,arrows ,releases etc..These wont make you a good archer --you ask the pro's they will tell you --Shoot the perfect shot and dupilcate it . I use fob's . Iwill buy more as needed. I look at my arrow box and see arrows that i dont use any more or need to be refletched thinking i can i buy more of these to be able to user these --no i can reuse any of my fob's on any of my arrow's.Only question is What color will i shoot today --Thank you paul for this product .


----------



## doefingers

*gold tips*

Will they fit gold tip 55-75 shafts....


----------



## Paul Morris

doefingers said:


> Will they fit gold tip 55-75 shafts....


You bet! The Standard 1.0 FOB is perfect. Also with that size shaft you can use an arrow wrap all the way to the back of the arrow.

If you would like, send me a pm of your set up so I can make sure your good to go.

Bow/draw length?
Specific rest?
Do you use a string loop?

Regards,


----------



## archery ham

*FOBulous thing happened......*

Weird thing happened today. I was shooting from 40 yards and I saw a FOB fly up and left with a yellow nock flying up and right....in a nice arch away from my target. I though, Uh-oh.....that don't look good. Ya wanna know waht happen? I had an arrow park really close to another arrow.:wink:

Neat thing.....


----------



## caribou creek

archery ham said:


> Weird thing happened today. I was shooting from 40 yards and I saw a FOB fly up and left with a yellow nock flying up and right....in a nice arch away from my target. I though, Uh-oh.....that don't look good. Ya wanna know waht happen? I had an arrow park really close to another arrow.:wink:
> 
> Neat thing.....


--Most things that go wrong can be explained .paul will answer this message .I had theis happen to me once -I need to check my arrows for cracks or worn nocks .The one time the fob did come off in flight my arrow was cracked on nock end .With my toy bow {iso-force with 25 inch ata }--the string is very close to fob's leave very little room for error .

Paul will tell you to check arrows for damage regularly.This is my guess to your problem --


----------



## Paul Morris

archery ham said:


> Weird thing happened today. I was shooting from 40 yards and I saw a FOB fly up and left with a yellow nock flying up and right....in a nice arch away from my target. I though, Uh-oh.....that don't look good. Ya wanna know waht happen? I had an arrow park really close to another arrow.:wink:
> 
> Neat thing.....


Well now....

From what I understand the FOB/nock came off in flight? I think caribou creek has if right. Did you check out the arrow? How loose are your nocks?

I can honestly say after some four years of messing around with this thing the only time the FOB came off in the flight was from a contact issue (rest/arrow guide interference).

Lets get to the bottom of this one.

Please inspect your arrows and post back what you find and let's go from there.

Many thanks! These kind of things are best kept in an open discussion so we can all gather information and learn something.

Regards,


----------



## bigram

I have had a few fly off in flight from worn down nocks, put a new nock on and they were flying again!:darkbeer:


----------



## Rick243

*FOB post*



Paul Morris said:


> Well now....
> 
> From what I understand the FOB/nock came off in flight?
> 
> Regards,


I may be wrong, but the way I read his post, the FOB came off at impact with the target, due to slamming in to another arrow. It happens to me all the time! 

My Nephew just started shooting FOBS with his new Drenalin. He "poped a FOB" at 50 yards yesterday. He was tickled pink! Rick


----------



## rogbo

Rick243 said:


> I may be wrong, but the way I read his post, the FOB came off at impact with the target, due to slamming in to another arrow. It happens to me all the time!
> 
> My Nephew just started shooting FOBS with his new Drenalin. He "poped a FOB" at 50 yards yesterday. He was tickled pink! Rick



That's how I read it as well. His FOB struck the back end of an arrow already in the target. Read that as a sub 1 inch group. :wink:


----------



## Paul Morris

Rick243 said:


> I may be wrong, but the way I read his post, the FOB came off at impact with the target, due to slamming in to another arrow. It happens to me all the time!
> 
> My Nephew just started shooting FOBS with his new Drenalin. He "poped a FOB" at 50 yards yesterday. He was tickled pink! Rick


Now that I read it again, I think you guys are right. The FOB worked as designed.


----------



## archery ham

*FOBing around*

No....it did not come off in flight. "I had an arrow* park *really close to another arrow". Two shafts side by side....one FOB gotta move out of the way. Nice group from 40 yards.


----------



## MoNofletch

I like how fast the FOB's correct your untuned bow!! I find myself "tuning" my FOBS to get the FOB's and Blazers to group together at 20 yards...when they group together my centershot is perfect!

With FOB's I can shoot ANY (yes I said any) broadhead accuratly!! That is 1" or 1.25"


----------



## truper

*FOB Question??*

Just wondering, if they come off as easy as they say when shot thru an animal. How good do they stay on when walking thru the woods alot, or has anyone had any problems with them coming off from limbs/vines/briars??


----------



## GR5150

*FOBs*

I went to one of our new PSE dealers today and he gave me a FOB to try out, and and so far from the shooting I've done out to 30yds I'm a believer. They flew like darts with a pretty steady crosswind, and they shoot flatter. A half inch high @ 20yds and 1 inch @ 30yds from my blazers. I'm ordering a dozen and going to hunt with them this coming weekend. Awesome new product, I was a skeptic ... as was many when the Blazers first came out.


----------



## Moosekill

Ok, I'll bite. I have always used a whisker biscuit, but I am real interested in these fobs. I will be using them for hunting, white tails and turkeys. I use a hoyt trykon, beman 340 arrows, black max i think, something like that anyways. I would like a full containment drop away, what would you recommend? Thanks!!


----------



## bigram

I would recomend a Rip-Cord. It is full containment, and easy to tune with FOBs.


----------



## Paul Morris

About the only full containment rest we have problems with is the KAZ. Great rest! just not FOB friendly. The crab claw do not clear without modifications.

Correct Cam timing on the Hoyt bows is critical with FOBs. You need as level knock travel as possible.

From my understanding, when the bottom cam hits the hard stop, the top cam should be no more than 1/16 away for its hard stop.

Regards,


----------



## jethro21

Hey Paul, I was just looking at your order screen on your site, and I didn't see a listing for the CX maximas...I am assuming I can use the same ones as for the CX edge (but I know what happens when I assume). Same fob?

Thanks
Jethro


----------



## Paul Morris

Hey Jethro,

The Edge arrows use the H.I.T and the same ID as the Axis arrows.

The Standard FOB is for use with the Maxima hunters and all non HIT Cx arrows. Glad you asked! You need the Standard FOB not the Axis FOB.

Before you order, please pm me you set up so I can make sure you are good to go.

Bow/draw length?
Specific rest?
Do you use a string loop?


Thanks!


----------



## michiganchad

*fobs*

I am very interested in trying these. But I do not want to spend the money if they do not work for me. If anyone has an extra axis fob laying around that I could try that would be great. I will pay for the shipping. I am very tired of fletching arrows and I just switched to a drop away rest.


----------



## Dodgerboy999

*Fobs*

Hey Martin man Give me a pm I have a couple axis fobs I will send to you if you cover shipping. I Have a couple buddies that shoot for Paul here in Tucson and they got me shooting them and I will tell you what they are awesome especially at the longer distance shots. The biggest thing is getting a good couple hundred shots with them to to get use to them because they are gonna feel a little weird at first but once you find that comfort spot to put the fob in your anchor point you'll never look back.


----------



## michiganchad

Dodgerboy999 said:


> Hey Martin man Give me a pm I have a couple axis fobs I will send to you if you cover shipping. I Have a couple buddies that shoot for Paul here in Tucson and they got me shooting them and I will tell you what they are awesome especially at the longer distance shots. The biggest thing is getting a good couple hundred shots with them to to get use to them because they are gonna feel a little weird at first but once you find that comfort spot to put the fob in your anchor point you'll never look back.


P.M sent thanks.


----------



## CHAMPION2

I need to give some of the standard size carbon 1"FOBS a try. Got a couple dozen Turbo nocks lying around. Maybe I can work something out for some FOBS in classifieds


----------



## ghoster808

I tried shooting them on my mathews and can't get clearance. my set up is: a mathews drop away rest, the rest comes to up full at about the last 1 1/2" of my draw. my draw length is 28" and I'm shooting 26 1/2" arrows. Whats the fix? can't get an honest evaluation of fobs till I can shoot em proper.....


----------



## Paul Morris

ghoster808 said:


> I tried shooting them on my mathews and can't get clearance. my set up is: a mathews drop away rest, the rest comes to up full at about the last 1 1/2" of my draw. my draw length is 28" and I'm shooting 26 1/2" arrows. Whats the fix? can't get an honest evaluation of fobs till I can shoot em proper.....


Is your rest the new Mathews Convertible II HD? or an older version.

May I ask how much clearance (if any) did you get over the rest using the tester FOB?

Here are a few photos of my Mathews rest.

http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee317/fob47/Mathewsrest.jpg

http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee317/fob47/Mathewsrest1.jpg

http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee317/fob47/Mathewsrest2.jpg

Regards,


----------



## caribou creek

Paul Morris said:


> Is your rest the new Mathews Convertible II HD? or an older version.
> 
> May I ask how much clearance (if any) did you get over the rest using the tester FOB?
> 
> Here are a few photos of my Mathews rest.
> 
> http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee317/fob47/Mathewsrest.jpg
> 
> http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee317/fob47/Mathewsrest1.jpg
> 
> http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee317/fob47/Mathewsrest2.jpg
> 
> Regards,


Paul .Got the package today .,thank you for fast service and dont sell all the green ones i may want 2 more dozen .call me /caribou creek


----------



## ghoster808

*clearance*



Paul Morris said:


> Is your rest the new Mathews Convertible II HD? or an older version.
> 
> May I ask how much clearance (if any) did you get over the rest using the tester FOB?
> 
> Here are a few photos of my Mathews rest.
> 
> http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee317/fob47/Mathewsrest.jpg
> 
> http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee317/fob47/Mathewsrest1.jpg
> 
> http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee317/fob47/Mathewsrest2.jpg
> 
> Regards,


Paul, thanks for the comeback. pics are great. My rest looks like yours but without the crossbar on the prongs. my rest does just barely contact the fob tester. After looking at your pics I think I should flatten out my prongs a bit as they don't lay as flat as yours appear to. Again thanks for the pics... a picture does paint a thousand words. I'll let you know how it pans out. Aloha, Mike


----------



## Paul Morris

ghoster808 said:


> Paul, thanks for the comeback. pics are great. My rest looks like yours but without the crossbar on the prongs. my rest does just barely contact the fob tester. After looking at your pics I think I should flatten out my prongs a bit as they don't lay as flat as yours appear to. Again thanks for the pics... a picture does paint a thousand words. I'll let you know how it pans out. Aloha, Mike


Mike,

Does you rest look more like this?


http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee317/fob47/Mathewsoldrest.jpg

If so, I do not have much data on this one other that the rest pad (bumper) keeps the rest from laying flat like the HD II model.

If I had one (this photo is from a customer), I would experiment. I suspect they key is to reduce the height of the bumper so the forks lay flat.

Keep me posted! Be careful bending the forks, I am not sure if thet are hardened (brittle) or not. I think the bumper is the key.

Do you have access to a different rest?


----------



## Matatazela

*Top Gun Phantom D/away rest?*

Any idea whether the above rest will work with fobs? I am currently using 2" Blazers without clearance issues so I suspect I'll be okay, but want to check first!


----------



## CHAMPION2

Im excited highdeehoo is sending me a few to try out!!


----------



## John316

Paul Morris said:


> Did I mention, the FOBs are lucky


Yep they must be...I took my nicest buck to date on my second hunt using fobs.

Great product...couldnt be happier.


----------



## archery ham

*Broadhead types*

I have a big problem. My muzzy broadhead are junk. They curve to the left 8inches at a distance of 20 yards. They are three blades @ 125 grains....assembled by me, not a one piece type. 

What type of broadheads are your customers using with FOBs?

Big day tommorow morning.......


----------



## Evanryan

*Motivation*



Bow_Huntin said:


> This very thread is the exact reason that I will NEVER switch to the FOB. I'm sure it has some benefits, but it's just another 'As seen on TV' gimics to me. Take for example the person who started this post. Read carefully and pay attention to the details. Madmac started his account the day this post was started. He hasn't logged on since the day after his second post (trying to sell the FOB). You guys may be experiencing good results with you FOB, but how do you like it knowing that someone is trying so hard to sell you their product that they're starting fake accounts? If they would do things like this don't you think it's possible that they could be stretching the truth about the FOB too?
> 
> Go ahead... tell me what you think. Is someone really trying harder than normal to take a dollar from you?


These have been in hundreds of threads on this site for quite a while about this product, and not very many negative responses ever. I bought some and they work fine, the owner "Paul" contacted me by email after I placed the online order. He wanted to make sure my equipment was suitable for the product before he sold me the FOBS. Doesnt sound like he was trying to screw me over! I feel completely fine about my purchase!

W


----------



## John316

archery ham said:


> I have a big problem. My muzzy broadhead are junk. They curve to the left 8inches at a distance of 20 yards. They are three blades @ 125 grains....assembled by me, not a one piece type.
> 
> What type of broadheads are your customers using with FOBs?
> 
> Big day tommorow morning.......


I am using muzzy 4 blade 115 grain...I had no problem getting them to fly well with the fobs. Are you sure you are not getting any rest contact?


----------



## Slice

archery ham said:


> I have a big problem. My muzzy broadhead are junk. They curve to the left 8inches at a distance of 20 yards. They are three blades @ 125 grains....assembled by me, not a one piece type.
> 
> What type of broadheads are your customers using with FOBs?
> 
> Big day tommorow morning.......


I am using Slick Trick (4 blade) 85 grains. I was having a slight problem with grouping them. What I did to get consistant broadhead flight was to first make sure all my broadhead blades and fob fins lined up the same on each arrow. 

Shot my arrows at a dot (I have a 5 dot target) at 10 yards, making sure I had good form and release. Hopefully all your arrows should show a consistent flight pattern in reference to the point you aimed (mine were all high 2 inches and right 2 inches). 

I then took the arrow and made sure it was lined up the same was as the previous shots. The I nocked the arrow on the string and then rotated the arrow to the left (keeping the fob fin lined up the same way with the broadhead) then reshot the arrow. I noticed right off the bat on the first shot that the broadhead flight changed (shot was about an inch low and left). I make a slight adjustment on the next arrow (not as much rotation to the left while on the string). Shot my next arrow and BAMMMMM right in the middle.

I made a note of the broadhead, fob fin placement and nock position and wrote it down (little diagram). I then made the adjustment to all three of my arrows and reshot. All three hit the dot, DONE... :clap:

This worked for me, hopefully it will work for you.


----------



## CHAMPION2

Not questioning what works for you, since I have never shot FOBS. I have some coming to try. Fletching to blade orientation is not important with fletchings as long as the broadhead is aligned with the shaft. I am not sure why this concept would be any different with a FOB?? With proper broadhead to shaft alignment regardless the broadhead used I never found it necessary to align the fletch and blades. An offset or helical was all that was needed for me and that the shaft and head were trued.




Slice said:


> I am using Slick Trick (4 blade) 85 grains. I was having a slight problem with grouping them. What I did to get consistant broadhead flight was to first make sure all my broadhead blades and fob fins lined up the same on each arrow.
> 
> Shot my arrows at a dot (I have a 5 dot target) at 10 yards, making sure I had good form and release. Hopefully all your arrows should show a consistent flight pattern in reference to the point you aimed (mine were all high 2 inches and right 2 inches).
> 
> I then took the arrow and made sure it was lined up the same was as the previous shots. The I nocked the arrow on the string and then rotated the arrow to the left (keeping the fob fin lined up the same way with the broadhead) then reshot the arrow. I noticed right off the bat on the first shot that the broadhead flight changed (shot was about an inch low and left). I make a slight adjustment on the next arrow (not as much rotation to the left while on the string). Shot my next arrow and BAMMMMM right in the middle.
> 
> I made a note of the broadhead, fob fin placement and nock position and wrote it down (little diagram). I then made the adjustment to all three of my arrows and reshot. All three hit the dot, DONE... :clap:
> 
> This worked for me, hopefully it will work for you.


----------



## Slice

CHAMPION2 said:


> Not questioning what works for you, since I have never shot FOBS. I have some coming to try. Fletching to blade orientation is not important with fletchings as long as the broadhead is aligned with the shaft. I am not sure why this concept would be any different with a FOB?? With proper broadhead to shaft alignment regardless the broadhead used I never found it necessary to align the fletch and blades. An offset or helical was all that was needed for me and that the shaft and head were trued.


I was sure it was not my bow that was out of tune because I had it at the shop the same day and they set everything up (center shot, nock point, etc.). I did not think it would make much of a difference but it did. I had the same problem a few years ago shooting the Magnus blade about 8 years ago and this was the method that was used. I just gave it a shot and it worked. I am sure there are a bunch of Bow Techies and Scientific Nerds that will argue this, but the proof is sitting in the 1 1/2" dot on my target.

I started shooting them with the this setup. Broadheads like and X and fob fins like an upside down Y. This did not work.

Changed to Broadheads like a + and fob fins like an upside down Y and they flew perfect.


----------



## CHAMPION2

Thats cool. I wasnt bashing the method. I am glad you are getting tight groups. Who knows I may find the same thing when I recieve mine.




Slice said:


> I was sure it was not my bow that was out of tune because I had it at the shop the same day and they set everything up (center shot, nock point, etc.). I did not think it would make much of a difference but it did. I had the same problem a few years ago shooting the Magnus blade about 8 years ago and this was the method that was used. I just gave it a shot and it worked. I am sure there are a bunch of Bow Techies and Scientific Nerds that will argue this, but the proof is sitting in the 1 1/2" dot on my target.


----------



## Slice

Didn't take it as a bashing. I have heard that it does not matter if the vanes and broadheads line up if the bow is tuned. I am going to shoot the same setup with my vanes and see how they fly.


----------



## archery ham

*I will try that*

Ok....I will try FOB fin and blade orientation. With field points, I am grouping well out to 55 yards......once I pop a FOB and destroyed it.

I will pack some expandables just in case.


----------



## ghoster808

*claeace*



Paul Morris said:


> Mike,
> 
> Does you rest look more like this?
> 
> 
> http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee317/fob47/Mathewsoldrest.jpg
> 
> If so, I do not have much data on this one other that the rest pad (bumper) keeps the rest from laying flat like the HD II model.
> 
> If I had one (this photo is from a customer), I would experiment. I suspect they key is to reduce the height of the bumper so the forks lay flat.
> 
> Keep me posted! Be careful bending the forks, I am not sure if thet are hardened (brittle) or not. I think the bumper is the key.
> 
> Do you have access to a different rest?


Paul, I adjusted my prongs so they were flatter (more splayed ) and achieved good clearance with the tester, but the fob still hits when released, you think the prongs are dropping too slow?


----------



## archery ham

*new heads*

I need new heads. I am getting the same results with 4" vanes. NO MORE MUZZY FOR ME.


----------



## archery ham

*dang heads...*

Ok....I can hit near point-of-aim with Blazers at 10 yards. I am getting some one-piece broadheads tonight. I think I have a bad pack of Muzzy heads.


----------



## Paul Morris

archery ham said:


> I need new heads. I am getting the same results with 4" vanes. NO MORE MUZZY FOR ME.


I have found that low left is usually a spine issue?? By any chance do you have some stiffer arrows to test? If my broadheads are hitting left and I move the rest to the right and all it does is move the whole group to the right rather that tighten things up, a stiffer arrow usually does the trick. 



ghoster808 said:


> Paul, I adjusted my prongs so they were flatter (more splayed ) and achieved good clearance with the tester, but the fob still hits when released, you think the prongs are dropping too slow?


My guess is it may be a bounce back. We have not had much luck with the old style Mathews rest. Do you see contact on the rubber prong covers?

About how much clearance did you get with the tester FOB?


----------



## archery ham

*Arrow spine*

I am using PSE's Stealth Hunter 300 arrows. I still have not replaced my heads yet. I did a spin test....looks good. Anyway, I will let you guys know something later.


----------



## RnRLobsta

I have not posted on this site in way over a year.Was'nt there a guy shooting and promoting a similar if not the same product?I was always curious about it but never tried it.I cant remember his name for the life of me but grandpa,pritchard,richard or something like that comes to mind???


----------



## huntstrong

just a quick question for Mr. Paul Morris!! i currently shoot a whisker biscuit rest and i know that i cant shoot a fob through it and have been thinking of going to a fall away and your product has really got me interested so are there any fall away rests that you would recommend that work best with your product?? i would perfer a total containment if its possible.


----------



## Paul Morris

huntstrong said:


> I currently shoot a whisker biscuit rest and i know that i cant shoot a fob through it and have been thinking of going to a fall away and your product has really got me interested so are there any fall away rests that you would recommend that work best with your product?? i would perfer a total containment if its possible.


You bet,

Here are two that I have set up and tested myself:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=571341

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=565117&highlight=fobs+starrflight

I have not tested the TT extreme, but I have several customers who do and say it is working great with FOBs.

Timing is critical with ANY drop rest. The Ripcord is the easiest I have set up. But the QAD is also a great rest. The QAD has a lock up feature which allows you to let down slowly and the fork will stay up. Great feature, just requires slightly more critical timing.

I plan on calling TT and try to horse trade for an extreme. As soon as I set one up, I will be able to provide better data.

The KAZ is a great rest! It just is not FOB friendly because of the crab claws. 

Regards and thanks for the question!


----------



## Bow_Huntin

Okay, to clear things up on my last post... I wasn't trying to start problems, just stating what seemed abnormal. I will most likely not ever make the switch to the fobs because I love working on my fletches, vanes, blazers, and wraps. This is one of my favorite parts of archery, and I take lots of pride in my work. Plus, for hunting I don't necessarily need my arrow to shoot perfect every time (not saying it wouldn't be nice). You guys have your FOBs and I have my fletches.... I'll leave it at that.

PS - Paul does sound like a great guy to do business with.


----------



## highdeehoo

*Shipped today*



CHAMPION2 said:


> Im excited highdeehoo is sending me a few to try out!!


getting them in the mail today. Hope all works for you. If you have any trouble pm me or paul morris and we can get you set.


----------



## mafriend03

Too bad you can't buy just one for like $1... A sample pack would be nice, maybe 2-3 in a pack???


----------



## Omega

mafriend03 said:


> Too bad you can't buy just one for like $1... A sample pack would be nice, maybe 2-3 in a pack???


Too bad you can't get 12 for $12. I wouldn't cry near as much when I destroy one!! :tongue:


----------



## Paul Morris

Omega said:


> Too bad you can't get 12 for $12. I wouldn't cry near as much when I destroy one!! :tongue:


I know how much fun it is to shoot group!

Although shooting groups is not recommended, the flip side is that you can now go roving/stump shooting without any fear of tearing up a fletch. One of the most fun we have here is roving with a group out in the desert and shoot punky logs, dead cactus etc… All unknown yardage and we get hundreds of pass through shoots and the FOB will last forever. A fletch would get torn to pieces the first shot. If we were using fletching, there would be no way we would have this much fun practicing because of fletch damage. 

THE GROUP SHOOTING SOLUTION!!

If you do like to shoot groups, you can set up a cheep 2 or 3" wide foam target in front of your block target (at least an arrows length away). Then when you have a pass through, the FOB will pop off (undamaged for re-use) and you can try to shoot the same hole. Those ballistic gun targets (peel and stick) fragment when hit whicj turn from black to bright green. You can set those on the pass through target so you will have a bright/large spot where you hit and try for the same spot. Ha!:wink:

Good idea?

Regards,


----------



## highdeehoo

*PM'd you*



mafriend03 said:


> Too bad you can't buy just one for like $1... A sample pack would be nice, maybe 2-3 in a pack???


You have a pm.


----------



## michiganchad

*I am now a fob shooter*

Well I received a few fobs from dodgerboy yesturday.(thankyou very much)They are a very nice product, I had a couple arrows with bad fletching on them so I stripped them and put on a fresh wrap and popped on a fob. The fit was perfect and they dont look to bad,A little strange but I will get used to it trust me. I went out and shot at 20 yards and they where dead on,So I stepped back to 30 and they where shooting a bit high so I adjusted my sights and again dead on. So I stepped back to 40 yards, My maximum yardage and again a little high so I adjusted and again dead on. I even popped a fob off at fourty yards,I just picked it up and popped it back on and good to go. My arrows flew like darts and you can see the fob in the air much better. They are a little loud but all the sound is out the back. I just want to thank Paul for a great product and He will be getting a phone call from me to order some. And Paul is not paying me to say this so dont even think it. Paul if you need someone to promote your product in Michigan just let me know:wink: I am shooting a qad ultrarest hd and no problem at all with clearance.


----------



## Tcounty

" Blazers?? We don't need no stinking Blazers"

In my worst Spanish accent:darkbeer:


----------



## bigram

Tcounty said:


> " Blazers?? We don't need no stinking Blazers"
> 
> In my worst Spanish accent:darkbeer:


:sign10: HAHA!


----------



## Paul Morris

Tcounty said:


> " Blazers?? We don't need no stinking Blazers"
> 
> In my worst Spanish accent:darkbeer:


:set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud:


----------



## Stomper

Bow_Huntin said:


> This very thread is the exact reason that I will NEVER switch to the FOB. I'm sure it has some benefits, but it's just another 'As seen on TV' gimics to me. Take for example the person who started this post. Read carefully and pay attention to the details. Madmac started his account the day this post was started. He hasn't logged on since the day after his second post (trying to sell the FOB). You guys may be experiencing good results with you FOB, but how do you like it knowing that someone is trying so hard to sell you their product that they're starting fake accounts? If they would do things like this don't you think it's possible that they could be stretching the truth about the FOB too?
> 
> Go ahead... tell me what you think. Is someone really trying harder than normal to take a dollar from you?


Good detective work Bow Huntin. I have never used the product and can't say weather I will or not. If they do what what everyone says, great but yeh I checked it out myself and it does look suspisious. pretty sad if this FREE forum is being used as a gimmick to make sales of a product.


----------



## Paul Morris

This Forum is free for you because I and others are paying sponsors.:wink: Without sponsors, this forum would not exist. Just a thought. 

I noticed you and bow huntin are a new members here. There is no way anyone would get away with selling snake oil here.

BTW...Nobody gets paid to say anything about the FOB. Feedback both good and bad has been presented on AT and I let the chips fall where they may. Just because most of the feedback has been good, maybe that means the thing works?

Regards,


----------



## rogbo

Okay, for you super sleuths out there. Do some real detective work will ya? Search AT for all the threads about the fob. I did. 4 pages. that's right four pages x 41 threads per page yields over 160 threads about fob's. Now start the meticulous scrutinizing of every post. How many negative to the positives? Let me save you some time here. In this thread alone there are three responses that I'll include as negative . One "they're too expensive to shoot groups with" but they work great. One "I think I'll stick with blazers" and one "too loud for me" but, I loved them. Even the negatives are positive. Let's see the math is pretty simple, 129 posts....3 negatives (sort of) 97.6 % customer satisfaction rate. Pretty freakin good. Check out the "I can't get my blazers to stick" threads. Let's just say the percentages aren't near as good for the blazers. :wink: Now I'll admit I didn't check every post on every thread but I did check every post on 15 different threads and the numbers don't lie. Even the guys that decided to go back to more traditional fletching admit that the fob works as advertised. Have at er', Frank Drebbin.


----------



## Slice

Stomper said:


> Good detective work Bow Huntin. I have never used the product and can't say weather I will or not. If they do what what everyone says, great but yeh I checked it out myself and it does look suspisious. pretty sad if this FREE forum is being used as a gimmick to make sales of a product.


Oh like you are credible, what did you join Yesterday. If you know nothing about a product it is best to say nothing then say something negitive and look like a fool. 

It is not just me or this sight that is raving about FOB's, my local sportsmens forum is raving about them and the bow shop that tunes my bow loves them. Go rag about something you know about.

You want to form a intelligent opinion, buy some and test them yourself.


----------



## huntstrong

this is what i love about subjects like this, you always get a few guys that just want to bash the product and they have never tried it you keep saying that the only reason that people are saying anything good about the product is because they must all be on the payrole well have you bothered to look at how many different people have posted on this product its amaising and there is no friggin way that you could possible pay that many people just so they would all say one good thing about your product, it would just be way to expensive. the product is only what like $2 a peice there is no way you could afford that at that kinda price. tell you what go ahead and dont buy the product then, but dont bash what you have never tried. Mr. Morris you have my vote and im buying some as soon as i can get my hands on a fall away rest. just need the $$


----------



## SoutherntierBowhuntr

Not trying to "bash" anyone, but I did try the fobs and they worked ok for me but I also shot the 2" blazers and IMO the blazers performed better than the fobs. Fobs are a good product, easy to install, and convenint to shoot, but, I was more impressed with the blazers. I'll be shooting the blazers this hunting season.


----------



## rogbo

Finally, an informed opinion who has tried both. Good for you. At least you gave them an honest shot. good luck with your blazers. Yikes Paul, you're down to 97.58 % satisfied customers. Time to board up the windows :wink: by the way, where's them dang other colors for the axis shafts, and yes, I'm gonna keep buggin you about it. :smile:


----------



## bigram

If i've been gettin paid for this then where's my money?:tongue: 

No one needs to pay me to go shoot arrows. 

But you know...feel free to if ya want to:wink::darkbeer:


----------



## Paul Morris

Yikes! I guess trebortreb did not get my $5 dollar bribe!:wink:

But seriously......Did you find the Blazers more accurate? If so, was the problem with the FOB a possible anchor issue?? Maybe a slight string pinch? It the FOB does not feel comfortable, it usually takes a while for things to settle in. I hope you keep shooting them and see if things improve. They should outperform a vane (honest). If not, find someone that has the right set up and give them away. Ha! 

Thanks for giving them a try!

rogbo;

The standard FOBs will get the first color jazz up (sorry). We are adding neon green (two many request not too) and Hot Pink (yep Pink!).

For the Axis FOB we are adding a very cool looking Neon Blue. Was it Blaze Orange in the axis you were looking for?? I if so I will see what I can do and make up a small batch for bribes, oh....I mean special orders only.:wink:

Regards,


----------



## Stomper

This wasn't meant to bash the FOB and I am not doubting that it is a good product. Like I said, I have never used them but I will probably try them if they do what every one says they do. The point was that, doesn't it seem funny that the one that started the post hasn't replied in four pages and when you look at his profile there is no info.


----------



## SmrtWntCrzy

Stomper said:


> This wasn't meant to bash the FOB and I am not doubting that it is a good product. Like I said, I have never used them but I will probably try them if they do what every one says they do. The point was that, doesn't it seem funny that the one that started the post hasn't replied in four pages and when you look at his profile there is no info.


A lot of people join just to ask about them.I think maybe my 10th post was asking about FOBs after pretty much just introducing myself because this is pretty much THE place to get info on them.Of course after asking, I got hopelessly addicted to this site like most.


----------



## Stomper

Slice said:


> Oh like you are credible, what did you join Yesterday. If you know nothing about a product it is best to say nothing then say something negitive and look like a fool.
> 
> It is not just me or this sight that is raving about FOB's, my local sportsmens forum is raving about them and the bow shop that tunes my bow loves them. Go rag about something you know about.
> 
> You want to form a intelligent opinion, buy some and test them yourself.


Can you find in my posts that I said anything negitive about FOB's. NO!!! Will I try them PROBABLY YES!!! If it will help my shooting YES!!! Look at the obvious, thread 136, and answer me that. At least I had the balls to put some info down in my profile and post since I joined. EXCUSE me for having an opinion!!!! Even with all the s#$t I have been getting I will try them Because they sound like they work. I may not have a future here on this forum but if thats the case I guess Ill be missing out then. Sorry for having an opinion and being me!! I thought that thats what life was all about FREE EXPRESSION!!!


----------



## Slice

Stomper said:


> Can you find in my posts that I said anything negitive about FOB's. NO!!! Will I try them PROBABLY YES!!! If it will help my shooting YES!!! Look at the obvious, thread 136, and answer me that. At least I had the balls to put some info down in my profile and post since I joined. EXCUSE me for having an opinion!!!! Even with all the s#$t I have been getting I will try them Because they sound like they work. I may not have a future here on this forum but if thats the case I guess Ill be missing out then. Sorry for having an opinion and being me!! I thought that thats what life was all about FREE EXPRESSION!!!


The problem is your opinion had no merit. If your opinion was based on your experience with the product no one would have said anything about your comment. 

Not that this is the case here, but there seems to be people that join then bash a product then you never hear from them again. If you give the product a try and come back with a negative or so so opinion I would respect that. This forum has a lot of great information and products that are not available in the big box stores and some of them really work.

Best of luck if you do try them. Where this product really has it's benefit is in a cross wind situation. I shot blazers and when I compared the blazer to the fob's groups in a stiff side wind you could really see the difference. The fob's stayed on target and the blazers got wind drift (like 2 to 3 inches at 30 yards).


----------



## Tcounty

Paul,
I think you might think about coming up with a sample pack. Maybe 3 fobs and the tester fob. I'm new to the archery stuff, but when my fletchings got torn I priced the jigs vs fobs and there was no comparison. I was shooting Blazers when I got the fobs in. Had 6 fobed arrows and 6 blazer arrows. There isn't a comparison. If you buy some great, if you don't thats fine too. I think a sample pack would change some minds.


----------



## huntstrong

Paul Morris said:


> Yikes! I guess trebortreb did not get my $5 dollar bribe!:wink:
> 
> But seriously......Did you find the Blazers more accurate? If so, was the problem with the FOB a possible anchor issue?? Maybe a slight string pinch? It the FOB does not feel comfortable, it usually takes a while for things to settle in. I hope you keep shooting them and see if things improve. They should outperform a vane (honest). If not, find someone that has the right set up and give them away. Ha!
> 
> Thanks for giving them a try!
> 
> rogbo;
> 
> The standard FOBs will get the first color jazz up (sorry). We are adding neon green (two many request not too) and Hot Pink (yep Pink!).
> 
> For the Axis FOB we are adding a very cool looking Neon Blue. Was it Blaze Orange in the axis you were looking for?? I if so I will see what I can do and make up a small batch for bribes, oh....I mean special orders only.:wink:
> 
> Regards,



neon blue sounds cool but i think alot of people would love to get there hands on some blaze orangefor the axis shafts.


----------



## Paul Morris

Stomper said:


> I will try them Because they sound like they work. I may not have a future here on this forum but if thats the case I guess Ill be missing out then. Sorry for having an opinion and being me!! I thought that thats what life was all about FREE EXPRESSION!!!



I the spirit of good cheer (buy the way, welcome to At), please pm me your set up. 

Arrows?
Bow/draw length?
Specific rest?
Do you use a string loop?

If you have the set up, I would be glad to send you a sample pack to try the FOBs. All I ask in return is a fair evaluation and if you have any problems, give me the opportunity to help. 

Anytime I can turn a negative to positive is a good thing!:wink:

Best regards,


----------



## michiganchad

Paul,
I just ordered some neon green axis fobs but some neon orange axis fobs would be grrrrrreeeaattt:wink:


----------



## SmrtWntCrzy

Paul Morris said:


> I the spirit of good cheer (buy the way, welcome to At), please pm me your set up.
> 
> Arrows?
> Bow/draw length?
> Specific rest?
> Do you use a string loop?
> 
> If you have the set up, I would be glad to send you a sample pack to try the FOBs. All I ask in return is a fair evaluation and if you have any problems, give me the opportunity to help.
> 
> Anytime I can turn a negative to positive is a good thing!:wink:
> 
> Best regards,


 And there you have it.This is why people have pretty much nothing but good to say about Mr.Morris and his product, even when it doesn't work so well for them.I haven't actually bought any yet, as I still haven't got the set-up to shoot them, but I've sent a number of inquiries to Mr.Morris through PM and each one has been answered quickly even though I'm yet to hand over a single cent.


----------



## Bert Colwell

Paul Morris said:


> This Forum is free for you because I and others are paying sponsors.:wink: Without sponsors, this forum would not exist. Just a thought.
> 
> I noticed you and bow huntin are a new members here. There is no way anyone would get away with selling snake oil here.
> 
> BTW...Nobody gets paid to say anything about the FOB. Feedback both good and bad has been presented on AT and I let the chips fall where they may. Just because most of the feedback has been good, maybe that means the thing works?
> 
> Regards,


Paul, you seem like a very sincere person and I appreciate what you and the other sponsors do for this forum. It is nice to have a place to go and discuss problems, read up on things and buy stuff you need from fellow archers. I am often a skeptic when it comes to trying new things, but I just ordered a dozen FOBS to try. With all the positive feedback you've received, I think it is well worth a try. Remember when drop-away rests first came out? It was like pulling teeth to get some people to try them out. I hope your product becomes just a popular and successful. As far as the newbies, it seems like some users just try to find things to b____ about! They typically don't last or stay around here very long either. Anyway, I'll let you know how they work out.

Thanks - Bert Colwell


----------



## Stomper

Paul Morris said:


> I the spirit of good cheer (buy the way, welcome to At), please pm me your set up.
> 
> Arrows?
> Bow/draw length?
> Specific rest?
> Do you use a string loop?
> 
> If you have the set up, I would be glad to send you a sample pack to try the FOBs. All I ask in return is a fair evaluation and if you have any problems, give me the opportunity to help.
> 
> Anytime I can turn a negative to positive is a good thing!:wink:
> 
> Best regards,


I'm man enough to admit my mistakes:embara:, The madmac guy lust looked a bit suspicious to me and made me jump to conclusions. But the more posts I read, Paul, I can see that you are a stand up guy. The answers you give to the questions you are asked about the FOB's are well explained and make sence. It looks like I p%&#ed some people off, But hey I guess thats one of the negative about speaking your mind.
Paul I currently don't shoot with a drop away rest and don't know the advantages/disadvantages of using one but I will pm you and we will talk. 


Thanks for the welcome to AT


----------



## SoutherntierBowhuntr

Paul, I have to begin by acknowledging that you are and have been one of the best people/companies I have dealt with to date. Customer service as well as the personal attention that you give to your customers should be how all companies do business. That said.. I have to admit, that when I replaced the 4 inch vanes with the fobs, the fobs not only improved my groups, but were so much easier to install and use. But, after setting up and shooting the blazers, felt that I'd gotten better arrow flight from the blazers. I also have to give alot of credit to this web site and its members for all the info that I've gotten over the last 10 months. I'm no expert, but, the info I've gotten has allowed me to set my Switchback to specs, meaning ATA,brace height, cam timing, idler wheel lean, as well as knock placement, rest setup,walkback tuning and correction of alot of clearance problems I previously had. I made sure that the fobs had the proper clearance and I was comfortable almost immediately with anchoring while shootiing the fob. So, I've taken the time to address as many of the possible mistakes that new users usually run into. If there is anything else that I've overlooked or any other tips on their use, I'm open to suggestions. I still shoot them on and off, but they tend to impact the target differently than the blazers, so until the season ends, I'll probably just use the blazers. Not giving up on them, just gonna stick with whats working till after the season and I have more time to try other stuff.


----------



## SoutherntierBowhuntr

Paul...I forgot to say that I did "give" some of the fobs to friends of mine to try, so maybe you will get a few more custumers. Since you suggested I should "give" my fobs away, maybe you can "give" me more fobs to work with after the season. Ha!


----------



## Paul Morris

trebortreb said:


> Paul, I have to begin by acknowledging that you are and have been one of the best people/companies I have dealt with to date. Customer service as well as the personal attention that you give to your customers should be how all companies do business. But, after setting up and shooting the blazers, felt that I'd gotten better arrow flight from the blazers. Not giving up on them, just gonna stick with whats working till after the season and I have more time to try other stuff.


Thanks for the feedback! 

I would do the same thing if I were you. Wait until after the hunt and then lets see what we can do. Just for grins, you may try broadhead indexing and FOB indexing. I like to have the arrow leave the same way with a broadhead. I usually rotate the arrow so one of the blades is at the 12 o'clock position then line up one of the FOB fins with the blade. You may find that having the FOB fin in between the blades is the sweet spot or you may find that none of this matters. I hope this will cure the problem. If not, give me a shout after the hunt and lets see what we can do.

Best of luck of the hunt!

Regards,


----------



## archery ham

*Howdy....*

Today, I had fun. I shot some arrows. Maybe 24, and I popped three FOBs. Hehehehe.....

I lost one. Its in the leaves somewhere. Lost two nocks.....gonna have to get a brighter color nocks.

I got a cheap styrofoam target from WallyWorld that alllows me to shoot groups because the arrows blows right on through.

Only one small problem Paul: the latter half of my shooting session, I began to have some arrows a little wobbly in flight but were accurate. I am thinking the nocks got a little loose which would allow the FOBs to free-wheel. Right?
epsi:

This message has been brought to you by.....Me, an unpaid customer who desires to be a "pro-staff" member because it sounds important and smart and like an "expert" or something like that. Just how can I officially have a "pro-staff" title....any product that archery related....ANYTHING! HELP ME!!


----------



## jace

Will they work on muzzy zero effect rest?


----------



## archery ham

*Muzzy......*



jace said:


> Will they work on muzzy zero effect rest?


Yes.....I like my Muzzy rest. Its the third type of rest I have used...


----------



## Paul Morris

archery ham said:


> Today, I had fun. I shot some arrows. Maybe 24, and I popped three FOBs. Hehehehe.....
> 
> Only one small problem Paul: the latter half of my shooting session, I began to have some arrows a little wobbly in flight but were accurate. I am thinking the nocks got a little loose which would allow the FOBs to free-wheel. Right?
> epsi:


I herd a trick regarding loose nocks from ArchersFlame nocks. Take a lighter and heat up a needle. Then melt a few groves on the nock shank which will cause a grove and push up some material. This should make the nocks nice and tight. For how long I do not know. This should also help the nocks stay with the FOB when it pops off.

What I do is use a bit of bow wax to lube the nock. That way when it pops off there is less friction so the nock should not wear as much.


----------



## archery ham

*Fun day*

I had fun today. I need 3D deer targets....

Here is a sampel of my groups from 55 yards. I did not have my camera earlier when I "popped" some FOBs.


----------



## MoNofletch

Fobs are great!

You will not notice much difference with Blazers and FOB's out to 20, but 30-40-50 is were it's at!


----------



## archery ham

*RHinehart*

Hey MoNoFlectch. Nice shooting. More like that and you will be FOB Popper. 

Does the Rhinehart move alot? I could not tell if longer it was anchored down. 

What I like about shooting from longer distance with the FOBs is seeing how straight and smooth the flight is. It is a mysterious thing how an arrow can flex for a few feet and yet stay on track to its target.

I got a Delta deer target for my birthday. I had problem with seeing the vitals due to the lighting in the field and I overshot the deer. The FOB hit the backbone area and peeled back a layer of foam. It did not break !!!
epsi:


----------



## bigram

I put some FOBs on the back of my deer target, and shot at them out at 50 yrds, and it was awsome! The fobs fly off and leave a nice looking dent, and the pop cans go flying!


----------



## archery ham

*Buck sniper??*

Will this qualify me for being a 'buck sniper". ( For the record, I will never shoot a buck in the head.)


----------



## MoNofletch

archery ham said:


> Hey MoNoFlectch. Nice shooting. More like that and you will be FOB Popper.
> 
> Does the Rhinehart move alot? I could not tell if longer it was anchored down.
> 
> What I like about shooting from longer distance with the FOBs is seeing how straight and smooth the flight is. It is a mysterious thing how an arrow can flex for a few feet and yet stay on track to its target.
> 
> I got a Delta deer target for my birthday. I had problem with seeing the vitals due to the lighting in the field and I overshot the deer. The FOB hit the backbone area and peeled back a layer of foam. It did not break !!!
> epsi:



I had to put most of those back on!! The group looks wierd because the 18-1moves a little with each shot.


----------



## Texun

I tried my FOBs this weekend. I will not be going back to vanes. Great product.


----------



## Tcounty

archery ham said:


> Will this qualify me for being a 'buck sniper". ( For the record, I will never shoot a buck in the head.)



Post this on the hunting site, and say you've been practicing out to 65 yards and are now ready for a head shot. I bet it'd go 5 pages:darkbeer:


----------



## ks_kiwi

just for the record.... this is the result of the first live deer I ever shot at using a FOBBED arrow...


----------



## gdcpony

Any news about when a "sample pack" will be available? I am trying to get a slow mo pic of my rest (Doty) to see if it works as I think it does. I reduced the spring tension to just enough to hold the arrow up at draw, and I think it drops away long enough for the arrow to clear when I release. Again I will try to get some pics to see if this is really what is going on. I do know that the bow will shoot almost any arrow without retuning since I did this years ago. Also there are no markings on the arrows from it when I powder them to say they touch it. 
I dislike true fall aways due to bad experiences when they first started getting popular. I'd hate to miss out on a great sounding product because of this.


----------



## archery ham

*Muzzy*

I used a full captrure rest for almost a year ( Whisker Biscuit & NAP 360). 
When I got my new bow, I was not sure about drop away either but I wanted one back in the summer so I can use a FOB. 

I got a new Drenalin and a Muzzy Zero Efffect rest and I like it alot. I have read others' posts that used a Muzzy rest for two years and would not have any other rest.

At first, my Blazer vanes were rubbing the "claw" when being set up at the local shop. Got that fixed and I was ready for FOBs. 

The FOBs are 1.00 in diameter.....smaller than the blazers....and they sit nearer the nocks so that gives the rest more time to get out of the way. Air rushes through them like a ramjet...very stable in flight.


----------



## archery ham

*Woo wee....*



Tcounty said:


> Post this on the hunting site, and say you've been practicing out to 65 yards and are now ready for a head shot. I bet it'd go 5 pages:darkbeer:



Wow...can you imgagine the insults I would be getting....Whooo... It would be funny though....

Tell you what...you copy the pic and do it yourself....


----------



## archery ham

*try this....*



gdcpony said:


> Any news about when a "sample pack" will be available? I am trying to get a slow mo pic of my rest (Doty) to see if it works as I think it does. I reduced the spring tension to just enough to hold the arrow up at draw, and I think it drops away long enough for the arrow to clear when I release. Again I will try to get some pics to see if this is really what is going on. I do know that the bow will shoot almost any arrow without retuning since I did this years ago. Also there are no markings on the arrows from it when I powder them to say they touch it.
> I dislike true fall aways due to bad experiences when they first started getting popular. I'd hate to miss out on a great sounding product because of this.



Find some cardboard....(cereal box)...cut out a 1.00" diameter disk, this will match the diameter of the smallest FOB, and make a hole for the arrow to go through it. Use this as a guide, and slide it up and down your arrow while the rest is up and try to hold arrow level and let the rest drop and see if there are interferences.


----------



## gdcpony

I went one better. I glued said cradboard to the tail of the arrow and shot it. No contact. The board ruined the arrow flight, but it was funny to see. Might swap the spring anyways to be sure (make it a fall away)
Also, I looked at the FAQ's at the website, and was concerned about one answer. The question of speed seemed to have been answered with an explanation of wind drift. I was wondering how these things chrono as compared to vanes, not how they drift. That is an entirely different question. I figure they would be about the same since overall area is similar (if you count the ring as part of the drag resistance), and weight is similar. I'm not bashing mind you, just commenting that some chrono comparisons would have been a better answer there. 
I am trying to find someone around here who uses them so I can try a couple before I order a couple dozen, strip my arrows, order bareshafts, ect.


----------



## camohunter24736

So what happens when you shoot an animal with the FOB? Can you get a pass through or does the FOB stop the arrow from doing that?


----------



## Paul Morris

This should sum up most of your questions. Pass through shots are talked about 3/4 of the way through the video. It takes less force to pop of the FOB than it does to pull a vane through the hide = more penetration.

http://www.starrflight.com/video_fob_vs_fletch.php

Regards,


----------



## DonnieBaker

archery ham said:


> Will this qualify me for being a 'buck sniper". ( For the record, I will never shoot a buck in the head.)


Would that be considered the face? Thats too funny!

I've been wondering what the hell these ''fobs'' were. I saw one and thought to myself ''OMG another frickin' gimmick, like there aren't enough out there already''. After reading the posts I think I shall try some. Heres my set up:

Protec 29'' 65#
Easton Epic ST 27.75'' , 100gr. Slick Tricks
Trophy Taker Pronghorn
String Loop

Sound workable?


----------



## Paul Morris

DonnieBaker said:


> After reading the posts I think I shall try some. Heres my set up:
> 
> Protec 29'' 65#
> Easton Epic ST 27.75'' , 100gr. Slick Tricks
> Trophy Taker Pronghorn
> String Loop
> 
> Sound workable?


Ha! I got a bite!

All looks good except the Epic arrows use a non standard H nock. That is in between the two size FOB we make. The Axis FOB would be the best choice but you will need to drill out the back for a tight fit with the nock (very easy to do!) 

Also, do you use a string loop? Do you have any other arrows?

Hope I can set the hook:wink:

Regards,


----------



## archery ham

*Setup*



gdcpony said:


> I went one better. I glued said cradboard to the tail of the arrow and shot it. No contact. The board ruined the arrow flight, but it was funny to see. Might swap the spring anyways to be sure (make it a fall away)
> Also, I looked at the FAQ's at the website, and was concerned about one answer. The question of speed seemed to have been answered with an explanation of wind drift. I was wondering how these things chrono as compared to vanes, not how they drift. That is an entirely different question. I figure they would be about the same since overall area is similar (if you count the ring as part of the drag resistance), and weight is similar. I'm not bashing mind you, just commenting that some chrono comparisons would have been a better answer there.
> I am trying to find someone around here who uses them so I can try a couple before I order a couple dozen, strip my arrows, order bareshafts, ect.



PM sent....

List your setup so that Paul can see. He maybe familiar with the rest you have.


----------



## BROBSTBANSHEE

Does Anyone Know Anything About Champion Bow Company


----------



## Paul Morris

gdcpony said:


> I am trying to get a slow mo pic of my rest (Doty) to see if it works as I think it does. I reduced the spring tension to just enough to hold the arrow up at draw, and I think it drops away long enough for the arrow to clear when I release. I dislike true fall aways due to bad experiences when they first started getting popular. I'd hate to miss out on a great sounding product because of this.


The Doty rest your are referring....is that the DMI rest? If so which model? I may be confused here. The DMI is a full drop rest.

Please pm me your set up.

Regards,


----------



## gdcpony

No idea what the model is. Sorry, it was the only one I found that could be setup with a slight overdraw. Got it used. Pretty common rest back then, not so much now, I'm afraid. I have rigged others as fall aways, but never needed to with my own. For an arrow I shoot a 26 1/4" Gold Tip Ultra light (500) with a 90gr point. To be honest any carbon flies fine if the point is light enough. Aluminums simply don't even come up at draw. I use a Tru-nok and that about wraps up the arrow touching stuff. The bow is a 27" draw @ 58# Darton Maverick REC (39" ATA) with the older CPS cams. I won the bow as a prize a long time ago, and used to compete. This setup has proven itself against many newer outfits. Too bad I can't anymore.
The rest does fall (or get forced down long enough) for the arrow to pass the "cardboard" test with no marks. To rig it as a true fall away I simply reverse the spring pull, and attach a different collar that was drilled and tapped long ago (I hope I still have one) for a string post (for cable attaching). Been a long time since I played with gear this much! I used to modify allot of gear to get just the result I wanted. I almost want to do it just for the fun of it.
As you can tell, the bow has been neglected for a long while after I broke an elbow. It still hurts to shoot. If a FOB saves .01 sec on target, it will be worth it. My daughter begged me to bring it out again. She wants to shoot comps with me this spring and summer. I would hate to embarrass her. 
Hope the pics help.


----------



## Bert Colwell

Bert Colwell said:


> Paul, you seem like a very sincere person and I appreciate what you and the other sponsors do for this forum. It is nice to have a place to go and discuss problems, read up on things and buy stuff you need from fellow archers. I am often a skeptic when it comes to trying new things, but I just ordered a dozen FOBS to try. With all the positive feedback you've received, I think it is well worth a try. Remember when drop-away rests first came out? It was like pulling teeth to get some people to try them out. I hope your product becomes just a popular and successful. As far as the newbies, it seems like some users just try to find things to b____ about! They typically don't last or stay around here very long either. Anyway, I'll let you know how they work out.
> 
> Thanks - Bert Colwell


Got my FOB-s on Monday and set some up yesterday. Re-tuned with a bare shaft through paper, and popped on a FOB. I must say that the arrow flight looked near perfect. They seem to stabilize the arrow a bit quicker than my vanes did, and I was shooting 4" Quikspins before I converted over to FOB-s. As far as speed goes, they weigh slightly less than my Quikspins did. I actuall picked up a little speed with the FOB-s. *These are definately not a gimmick guys.* They are the real deal guys. Although their are some limitations with certain bow setups, I would definately suggest giving them a try if your setup will allow it. I think you might become a believer also. Thanks Paul, and here's my setup for your records:

RH 07 Bowtech Allegiance at 70 pounds
Gold Tip 5575 XT at 377 grains with wrap and FOB
Magnus Stinger 4-blades at 100 grains
Shooting 304 FPS
Spot Hogg Hunter Hogg-It Sight
Original Trophy Taker short-bar rest 

Bert Colwell


----------



## Paul Morris

gdcpony said:


> For an arrow I shoot a 26 1/4" Gold Tip Ultra light (500) with a 90gr point. I use a Tru-nok and that about wraps up the arrow touching stuff. The bow is a 27" draw @ 58# Darton Maverick REC (39" ATA) with the older CPS cams. The rest does fall (or get forced down long enough) for the arrow to pass the "cardboard" test with no marks. To rig it as a true fall away I simply reverse the spring pull, and attach a different collar that was drilled and tapped long ago (I hope I still have one) for a string post (for cable attaching). Been a long time since I played with gear this much! I used to modify allot of.Hope the pics help.


Well..Although it passes the "cardboard test" I think it will need to set up for a true drop. Any contact with the FOB will send the broadhead diving in the dirt. Not sure how the rest would drop without hitting the cardboard?

The tru-nok and arrows should be fine with the Standard 1.0 FOB. The older bows may not have the riser clearance. Did you slide the cardboard up and down the arrow and check for clearance at all points? (riser, sights etc..). I am always available to help!

Good luck with the elbow!





Bert Colwell said:


> Got my FOB-s on Monday and set some up yesterday. They seem to stabilize the arrow a bit quicker than my vanes did, and I was shooting 4" Quikspins before I converted over to FOB-s. I actuall picked up a little speed with the FOB-s. *These are definately not a gimmick guys.* They are the real deal guys. Thanks Paul, and here's my setup for your records:


Thanks for the feedback!

Did you have any major problems with the set up or timing of the TT rest?

Interesting regarding speed. Most folks do shoot flatter, but some say the FOB looses a bit past 60 yards. while others say they drop a pin at 80+ and FOBs shoot much flatter at long range. All depends on the set up, spine, tip weight, phase of the moon etc... One thing for sure...Just about everyone likes the accuracy and ease of use. Slowly but surely we are getting past the "gimmick" phase. Ya hoo!

Regards,


----------



## BSeals71

*FOB's!*

First off… I just wanted to say that I do not receive any type of payment in any way from Starrflight archery. 

Sure I’ll admit that I was skeptical of using the FOB’s at first.
But in archery I find that it helps to have an open mind while questioning 
the reasoning behind idea and getting feedback from users at the same time.

Well here it is….

If you have any questions about the creditability of this product, 
this website is filled with answers from many users 
that you can learn a lot from. 

Overall Paul makes a very good product that dose work and he will not 
sell you something that he knows will interfere with your bow setup.

If you don’t believe this after trying out the FOB’s and talking to Paul 
before hand…. well… hum…. don’t think I know of any…. 

Here is a photo of just how accurate FOB’s are

*Before*












*After*


----------



## BSeals71




----------



## kerusm

You will never switch because of this thread? Come on, give me a break. The FOB's are excactly what they are. So much $$$ money is spent on the new bow, sight, arrows, etc. I have shot the same martin bow for 17 years and it will hang with some of these $1000.00 bows but I did think the concept of FOB's made since and tried them. They work, try them and then post your opinion. 






Bow_Huntin said:


> This very thread is the exact reason that I will NEVER switch to the FOB. I'm sure it has some benefits, but it's just another 'As seen on TV' gimics to me. Take for example the person who started this post. Read carefully and pay attention to the details. Madmac started his account the day this post was started. He hasn't logged on since the day after his second post (trying to sell the FOB). You guys may be experiencing good results with you FOB, but how do you like it knowing that someone is trying so hard to sell you their product that they're starting fake accounts? If they would do things like this don't you think it's possible that they could be stretching the truth about the FOB too?
> 
> Go ahead... tell me what you think. Is someone really trying harder than normal to take a dollar from you?


----------



## gdcpony

Ok, So I read the checking procedure again, and decide to document it for those who read after me. Sorry if the pics aren't great I don't shoot cameras for a living. First, a 1" disk of heavy paper. Paul recommends a 1/8" or so of clearance beyond that, so I took a short cut and cut a 1 1/4" (pic 1). Ironically, I realized my fletching almost matched it. Check sight clearance (pic 2). I think I'm good. Check cable clearance (pic 3). Might need an adjustment here, but not much. Check riser clearance (pic 4). Good to go. Check rest clearance- note that I don't have a fall-away which is required, but this should show the process- (pic 5). Barely but there. I guess once I reverse my rest's spring and pull in my cables slightly, I'd be good.
You can see in the cable clearing picture why I am so interested in this product. 3/4 of my arrows have damaged fletchings. The rest are in my hunting quiver.


----------



## Bert Colwell

Paul Morris said:


> Well..Although it passes the "cardboard test" I think it will need to set up for a true drop. Any contact with the FOB will send the broadhead diving in the dirt. Not sure how the rest would drop without hitting the cardboard?
> 
> The tru-nok and arrows should be fine with the Standard 1.0 FOB. The older bows may not have the riser clearance. Did you slide the cardboard up and down the arrow and check for clearance at all points? (riser, sights etc..). I am always available to help!
> 
> Good luck with the elbow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback!
> 
> Did you have any major problems with the set up or timing of the TT rest?
> 
> Interesting regarding speed. Most folks do shoot flatter, but some say the FOB looses a bit past 60 yards. while others say they drop a pin at 80+ and FOBs shoot much flatter at long range. All depends on the set up, spine, tip weight, phase of the moon etc... One thing for sure...Just about everyone likes the accuracy and ease of use. Slowly but surely we are getting past the "gimmick" phase. Ya hoo!
> 
> Regards,


Thanks Paul. As far as my setup, I did not have to change a thing with the Trophy Taker. My rest rises in the last 3/4" to 1" of my draw, so it is out of the way quick enough to clear most anything. With reagrds to speed, the FOB-s are much quicker than 4" Quikspins out to 60 yards. So I do not mislead anyone, the FOB-s are about 12 grains lighter than 3 - 4" Quikspins. Some of the speed I picked up was definately due to the weight reduction of my arrows, but it also appears that the FOB-s have less drag and speed loss, compared to 4" Quikspins, at long yardage. When I switched over to the FOB-s, I did have to move the 30, 40, 50 and 60 yard pins. My pin gap is much closer now. I don't think anything looses more speed at long yardage than the 4" Quikspins, but the FOB-s are definately faster. in my case, they are also considerably quieter than 4" Quikspins. 

So we are all clear, I am not bashing 4" Quikspin vanes. They do an excellent job, and I have hunted with them since they came out. I like trying new things, so I thought I would give the FOB-s a try. They do work very well, and they are exactly what Paul says they are.

If you have nocks that are a little loose, here is something that seems to work very well for me. Try wrapping a little Teflon tape around the portion of you nock that fits inside the shaft. You can pick a roll up at most any hardware store, or even Walmart, for about $.69. The Teflon tape does not add any noticeable weight to your setup, and will tighten things up nicely. Because Teflon is a lubricant, it will also allow the nocks to "pop" out when necessary. Just something I thought someone might find useful.


----------



## Shane2MC

I'm late to the FOB party...just reading all this this evening. I've watched all the videos too, but I still have one question. If the FOB can spin around and allow for tuning, what keeps it from spinning on the shaft while in flight? I assume it's a snug enough fit on the shaft that it makes the shaft spin without slipping. Is that right? 

They look like a great product. Maybe rests and even risers will be designed around this concept before long, making the setup even easier. ???


----------



## Paul Morris

Shane2MC said:


> I'm late to the FOB party...


Ha! Welcome to the FOB club!:shade:

The nock is what holds the FOB in place and keeps in from spinning.

If you want, send me a pm of you set up so I can make sure you are good to go.

Arrows?
Bow/Draw length?
Specific rest?
Do you use a string loop?

Regards,


----------



## tonyo50138

*arrows*

will these work on beeman venture 400 arrows?


----------



## rogbo

tonyo50138 said:


> will these work on beeman venture 400 arrows?


Pretty sure that the venture is a standard diameter carbon shaft so YES! The Fob's will fit standard shafts, like the gold tips, ICS series, vappor, etc and the axis series shafts (different models of course).


----------



## MoNofletch

What a gimic! Produced by arrow companies ..so you buy more arrows!
:wink:


----------



## Johnny Deer Man

Does anybody know if FOBs will have any problems with martin bow's arrow shelf on the riser?

Thanks!


----------



## sneak1413

Johnny Deer Man said:


> Does anybody know if FOBs will have any problems with martin bow's arrow shelf on the riser?
> 
> Thanks!


you should not have any problems for the shelf is even closer to the arrow on the bowtechs and i have not had any problems with either my constitution or my gaurdian.


----------



## xring_assassin

BROBSTBANSHEE said:


> Does Anyone Know Anything About Champion Bow Company


The champion bows are VERY competitively priced and are a decent value for dollar spent. I would consider a Champion over used if someone was considering getting into archery. My only real complaint was that they were a bit "clangy" on release. I'm sure some moleskin and SIMS vibration rubber would find ways to shut them up.


----------



## xring_assassin

MoNofletch said:


> What a gimic! Produced by arrow companies ..so you buy more arrows!
> :wink:


OOOOOOOOOOOOOH another elusive FOBin hood!! Or was that the second shot that hit the first shot? Having 5 arrows in the target and the 6th one does the FOBinhooding is debatible if it counts really. LOL :wink:


----------



## bigram

Hey Xring, remember a while back, on that thread about me at provincials, we said we would have a competition, see who could get a FOB-in-hood, well i got one a while back, 30 yrds. got it back on august 26th.


----------



## xring_assassin

bigram said:


> Hey Xring, remember a while back, on that thread about me at provincials, we said we would have a competition, see who could get a FOB-in-hood, well i got one a while back, 30 yrds. got it back on august 26th.
> View attachment 310745


HAHA I JUST spotted you there and was going to message you on that very point!! NICE shooting!! I've smashed a few and managed to chop a peice off one with a broadhead - I had decided to amp it up a bit and try to FOb-in-hood with a 100grain Montec broadhead - quickly stopped as season was drawing near, FOB's and shafts in good working order were essential so I stopped the insanity before I was sitting in a treestand with VANES. LOL

How'd you do at provincials? I have a few gold medals sitting around here myself from the days when I didn't have to work for a living and lived to shoot provincials/summer games etc all summer....man I miss those days. THIS year I shall compete again and win LOTS. I'll have to come find you at a shoot and group up - play chase the FOB...you shoot first okay? 

Nice seeing you again!


----------



## archery ham

Nice shot. Twice I had an arrow inside the ring but no FOB-n-Hood. I was glad I did not hurt it. Look neat though.


----------



## bigram

xring_assassin said:


> HAHA I JUST spotted you there and was going to message you on that very point!! NICE shooting!! I've smashed a few and managed to chop a peice off one with a broadhead - I had decided to amp it up a bit and try to FOb-in-hood with a 100grain Montec broadhead - quickly stopped as season was drawing near, FOB's and shafts in good working order were essential so I stopped the insanity before I was sitting in a treestand with VANES. LOL
> 
> How'd you do at provincials? I have a few gold medals sitting around here myself from the days when I didn't have to work for a living and lived to shoot provincials/summer games etc all summer....man I miss those days. THIS year I shall compete again and win LOTS. I'll have to come find you at a shoot and group up - play chase the FOB...you shoot first okay?
> 
> Nice seeing you again!


Got gold at provincials, as well as gold at a shoot in my home town, and gold at a shoot south of here, each was with fobs, and the LOWEST amount i won by was 90 points, and i was competeting in the age group older then me, cept at provincials, they wouldnt let me upgrade. 

Tryouts for the winter games here are in a lil over a month i think, so im getting ready for that! Where abouts are you from in canada? Sorry bout the hijack, and thanks archery ham!


----------



## phk691

After reading all the post on these things I decided to go for it. I just ordered a dozen blood red fobs for my FMJ. I hope these things work like everyones says they do.


----------



## rogbo

Tell you what....shoot them for a few days and then jump back on this thread and give us the good news. Then someone else will be hoping that they work as good as YOU say they do. You're gonna be a happy archer.


----------



## Slice

phk691 said:


> After reading all the post on these things I decided to go for it. I just ordered a dozen blood red fobs for my FMJ. I hope these things work like everyones says they do.


:tongue: Another Fobernaut :tongue:


----------



## Paul Morris

phk691 said:


> After reading all the post on these things I decided to go for it. I just ordered a dozen blood red fobs for my FMJ. I hope these things work like everyones says they do.


Thanks! and welcome to the club!

With your DZ rest, you should be good to go!

The only thing to look for is clearance and the DZ offers gobs! The peel and stick rubber arrow holder may need to be trimmed down a bit.

The other thing to look at is the axis (and FMJ) arrows use a very short nock, please check for string pinch at full draw with the FOB (the string making contact with FOB). With your draw and use of a string loop, it should not be a problem, just a good thing to check. If you do see any pinch, all you have to do is spread out your sting loop a bit until the pinch is gone. Then take a bit of serving to make up the difference so your nock still fits the way you like.

You will be getting a thank you for the order email from us and will be working with Josh. Please respond to the questions on the email and Josh will go over things with you and make sure the FOBs work great.

I am always available for help as well!


----------



## Jamesw

Well I have a new bow and rest coming so I ordered some of these things to try.They are certainly different but look like they are working well for a lot of people.I really like the idea of being able to pop them off to carry plenty of arrows in a small tube while traveling.


----------



## archery ham

Hey james....what rig did you order?

Whats the setup?


----------



## Jamesw

I have one of the Bear Truth2s coming soon and a QAD Ultra-Rest Pro HD for it. Should be able to get it to work ok from what I have read.


----------



## Dodgerboy999

*fobbs*

You'll be amazed at how much better your broadheads fly with these things and your long distance accuracy will increase it is really an awesome product make sure to have paul help you if you run into any problems with your setup.


----------



## Paul Morris

Jamesw said:


> I have one of the Bear Truth2s coming soon and a QAD Ultra-Rest Pro HD for it. Should be able to get it to work ok from what I have read.


You should be good to go! You will be getting a thanks for the order email. Please respond to the questions and Josh or I will get back with you and we are always available for help.

In the mean time please review the set up I did on the QAD.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=565117&highlight=fob+starrflight

If you have a shop set up the rest, please ask them to set the rest up per instructions and use the TL1 fork. But I highly recommend you set it up yourself. Josh and/or I would be glad to help with that if needed.

Looking forward to having another FOB'er in the club!


----------



## Jamesw

Thanks Paul.I had read through the thread on your link so already have a TL1 launcher coming as well.  I will probably set everything up myself.I have been using traditional bows for the last 10 years but used compound many years before that so know the basics are the same.A bad shoulder has caused me to explore other avenues at this time but I think it will be fun, If I have any trouble I will certainly ask for some help from you guys that are more knowledgable about this stuff.


----------



## rdg68_99

*fobs!!*

hey paul,
got my grn fobs in the mail last night now i just have to wait till i get my new arrows and rest this week then we will see how thungs go I think im gonna really like them( cant wait to see all the looks i get at the next 3-d shoot this year jan27)


----------



## jtb1967

My FOB's fly great, but they aren't the best for hunting around thick brush, or at least for carrying your bow around thick brush. I've lost three FOB's walking to the my stand in the dark this year!


----------



## Texas331

I would like to try the Fobs but don't know exactly how they work. If anybody could direct me to their website i'd be happy. I've heard of them but never really heard anybody try them and then like them.


----------



## rogbo

www.starrflight.com

It's actually harder to hear anybody that has tried them not LOVE them.


----------



## Paul Morris

jtb1967 said:


> My FOB's fly great, but they aren't the best for hunting around thick brush, or at least for carrying your bow around thick brush. I've lost three FOB's walking to the my stand in the dark this year!


I would suggest one on two things;

If it is dark on the way to the stand, Put the FOBs on when you get there.

Or, make/buy a fletch cover.

Just a thought.......Let me know if this seems like a reasonable solution.

Regards,


----------



## jtb1967

Paul Morris said:


> I would suggest one on two things;
> 
> If it is dark on the way to the stand, Put the FOBs on when you get there.
> 
> Or, make/buy a fletch cover.
> 
> Just a thought.......Let me know if this seems like a reasonable solution.
> 
> Regards,


Paul,

I'm afraid the constant removing and installing might loosen the fit of the nock in the arrow shaft. But the cover is probably the best bet. I'd just need to put some thought into designing something simple.


----------



## Paul Morris

jtb1967 said:


> Paul,
> 
> I'm afraid the constant removing and installing might loosen the fit of the nock in the arrow shaft. But the cover is probably the best bet. I'd just need to put some thought into designing something simple.



Here is the first thing I found on a Google search


http://www.redmondoutdoors.com/Fletch-CoverHip-Quiver-Adapter-C414.aspx

It may give you some ideas.

Thanks!


----------



## MoNofletch

all you have to do is replace the nock and you are golden!!


----------



## BSeals71

Yup... :darkbeer: 



rogbo said:


> It's actually harder to hear anybody that has tried them not LOVE them.


----------



## phk691

Paul you said the only problem I might have is with my Axis arrows. What arrows work best with the fobs


----------



## sneak1413

phk691 said:


> Paul you said the only problem I might have is with my Axis arrows. What arrows work best with the fobs


your axis arrows will work just fine. i hunted this year with the beamans and used the axis FOB's and they worked great. just make sure you order the ones made for the axis arrows.


----------



## Paul Morris

phk691 said:


> Paul you said the only problem I might have is with my Axis arrows. What arrows work best with the fobs


Refresh my memory on this please, we have a FOB for the Axis arrow and works great. It may have been a draw length issue with the Axis nock?

As long as you use a string loop even with a long draw you can avoid string pinch by spreading the loop a bit.

I may have been in a Zombie (overworked) state and said something about the axis arrows that was a misunderstanding.

Please let me know what the problem I said was.

Thanks!


----------



## phk691

The string pinch is what you were talking about, but I use a string loop so I should be good right


----------



## sneak1413

phk691 said:


> The string pinch is what you were talking about, but I use a string loop so I should be good right


yes you should be fine. especially with your shoter draw length you should have no problem. if you had say a 29" or 30" draw with that short of an ata bow then you may get some pinch on the FOB but with the d-loop and your shorter draw you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## caribou creek

sneak1413 said:


> yes you should be fine. especially with your shoter draw length you should have no problem. if you had say a 29" or 30" draw with that short of an ata bow then you may get some pinch on the FOB but with the d-loop and your shorter draw you shouldn't have a problem.


 i shoot a 25 inch axle to axle --Iso -Force ,Blade runner archery . my draw lenght is 27.5 with string loop .Very unforgiving if you dont hold true to your form. I have pixs of my form with fobs and you can see how almost the fob's touch string .

As said--- if you do have 29-31 inch draw wirth shorter a-to a you will run into trouble . 

I wouldnt trade my fob's for vanes or feathers --very happy with fob's


----------



## Paul Morris

The axis arrows (and all HIT arrows) use a very short nock, you will need to check for string pinch at full draw with the FOB (the string making contact with FOB). With your draw and use of a string loop, it should not be a problem, just a good thing to check. If you do see any pinch, all you have to do is spread out your string loop a bit until the pinch is gone. Then take a bit of serving to make up the difference so your nock still fits the way you like.

Regards,


----------



## phk691

Well what do you think Paul. Man talk about some fast shipping


----------



## xring_assassin

jtb1967 said:


> My FOB's fly great, but they aren't the best for hunting around thick brush, or at least for carrying your bow around thick brush. I've lost three FOB's walking to the my stand in the dark this year!


I use one of these quivers: http://www.bowhunterssuperstore.com/product_info.php?cPath=55_235&products_id=1442
for hunting the tall timber out west of me in Alberta here, it works GREAT, protects FOB's etc from damage and loss. I admit I've blown a couple FOB's off arrows in my hip quiver (different than the cat quiver shown) when rushing after my son - I was trying to videotape the recovery of his first deer - he was moving fast through willows and crap - I didn't even notice that a FOB had popped...nor do I care to this day  It's AMAZING being behind a kid after a deer!!


----------



## bigram

Nice looks arrows:wink:

Havent yet lost a FOB in the bush, but have gotten hung up a few times. FOBs were stuck on the arrows so bloody hard that my bow almost got ripped out of my hand each time.


----------



## Paul Morris

phk691 said:


> Well what do you think Paul. Man talk about some fast shipping


Ha! Me thinks the FOB is not from Mars anymore! Good looking arrows!

Out of the box stuff eventually looks normal over time. I remember what a compound bow looked like at first, Yikes how would that thing ever sell?:wink:


----------



## rogbo

phk691 said:


> Well what do you think Paul. Man talk about some fast shipping




I thought the Packers wore Green and Yellow :wink: Just kidding ...go dawgs!


----------



## NUARCHER

I am sure this question has come up before but how are FOB,s for hunting and clean pass throughs


----------



## rdg68_99

*hunting fobs*

Hi nuarcher,
just to let you know fobs were designed for hunting and bh as far aas a pass-thru shot agian thet were designed to pop-off on a pass thru
I just started shooting mine as so far all i can say is,wwow I have only shot a few but if they hold a bh as well as a fp then you will love them!!
I was shooting x's the firstshot after a minor site adjustment!
the people at the pro shop reall were interested in them,I think I may even had a few guys looking into using them for 5-spot


Roger


----------



## bigram

Geat for hunting, if you shoot through mesh, as long as the BH is bigger then the FOB, it will be fine.
They pop off on a full pass through, and it takes less energy to pop it off, then to have vanes go through the animal.
The FOB then represents where the animal was when shot.
The FOB is also easier to see in flight, so you can see the impact better. 
If hunting in high wind areas, the FOB is best, 70% less crosswind, compared to a 4'' vane.


----------



## rogbo

Hey NU, over in the bowhunting forum, under the FOB success thread, oh about post #60 on page 2 I posted some video that shows two fob pass thru's. It'll answer all your questions about what happens on a pass thru. Someday I'm gonna learn how to link directly to a post.


----------



## phk691

No need for help Mr. Morris. Tried my new FOBs this morning after my hunt and everything is great. I just need to adjust my sights just a hair to the left. Hopefully you'll be seeing some pictures in the success thread shortly.


----------



## Johnny Deer Man

I don't have a quiver on my bow. I use the Simmons System quiver and just sling it over my shoulder. Never gonna lose a FOB with this thing.

I never liked a quiver on my bow.


www.simmonssharks.com


----------



## MoNofletch

My FOBed arrows!!


----------



## CWG

rogbo said:


> Hey NU, over in the bowhunting forum, under the FOB success thread, oh about post #60 on page 2 I posted some video that shows two fob pass thru's. It'll answer all your questions about what happens on a pass thru. Someday I'm gonna learn how to link directly to a post.


hightlight the link by holding down left mouse button and dragging it across. let the button go and the link should stay highlighted (repeat if need) then right mouse click and chose copy or copy link location. 
back to a thread, right mouse click and chose "paste" 
tada


----------



## rdg68_99

*fobs and wind!*

morning all, 
just tried my fobs outdoors this morn and I think they work great!!
started out shooting 20yds hitting no prod ( mind you we have 10-20 mph winds this morn) Went to 40,hitting less than 2in off,then out to 50 
3 shots still less than 2 in off ( im sure part of this is me)
next is to get out my bhtarget and see how it holds a bh in the wind
then ill will let you know how it goes


Roger
convenced fob shooter!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Whitebuck9481

Some may say that the FOB's are to loud, a joke or what negative comments people are saying about them. But all I know is that they have greatly improved my shooting. Also this buck never knew what hit him, he could not hear them. 

































Thanks, 
Mike


----------



## Whitebuck9481

Sorry guys the pics did not work so lets try this again.


----------



## rdg68_99

*noisey fobs???*

Hey great buck White,
I have not heard any extra noise from my fobs either 
Agian congrats on your great shooting
Roger


----------



## bigram

The only extra noice you'll hear, *if any*, will be from *behind* the FOB. Air gets compressed going through the FOB, and the noise some hear is the air decompressing. if you stand downrange (safely) and have someone shoot a FOB, you will not hear much noise.


----------



## Slice

bigram said:


> The only extra noice you'll hear, *if any*, will be from *behind* the FOB. Air gets compressed going through the FOB, and the noise some hear is the air decompressing. if you stand downrange (safely) and have someone shoot a FOB, you will not hear much noise.


The only extra noise I hear is the noise after the arrow passes through and hits all the stuff behind my target's (yes I am now passing through my block and foam target.)


----------



## gdcpony

Ok, I am a believer. I shot these today with no more than reversing my rest and lanyarding it to my cable. I knew better than to try a group, so I was going for a center and 4 sides. I was a bit off to the left at this range (30yd pin). I guess the TT rest will sit on the shelf for a while.


----------



## CHAMPION2

highdeehoo sent me a trial pack and they work awesome. Only problem I had was I did not have clearance with my little arrow holder on my arrow shelf. After I removed it they flew great. I might have to align the arrow higher on the berger hole to get clearance with a arrow holder.


----------



## rogbo

CHAMPION2 said:


> highdeehoo sent me a trial pack and they work awesome. Only problem I had was I did not have clearance with my little arrow holder on my arrow shelf. After I removed it they flew great. I might have to align the arrow higher on the berger hole to get clearance with a arrow holder.


I had the same problem when I started using fobs. I just put some fleece, molesking type material stuck on the shelf and it seems to hold my arrow just fine. I do use a TT shakey hunter on my nunting bow and that wide hook picks up just about anything.


----------



## Paul Morris

gdcpony said:


> Ok, I am a believer. I shot these today with no more than reversing my rest and lanyarding it to my cable. I knew better than to try a group, so I was going for a center and 4 sides. I was a bit off to the left at this range (30yd pin). I guess the TT rest will sit on the shelf for a while.


Ha! My evil plot of FOB addiction continues:devil: Congrats on NOT shooting at the same spot! That is a great looking FOB group!:thumbs_up

If you do like to shoot groups (So do I), you can set up a cheep 2 or 3" wide foam target in front of your block target at least an arrows length away. Then when you have a pass through, the FOB will pop off (undamaged for re-use) and you can try and for shoot the same hole. Those ballistic peel and stick gun targets make for a good spot indicator. They turn from black to green when you make a hit.


----------



## CHAMPION2

I use a vapor trail Limb driver. I may try to design something that is a little lower profile that still keeps my arrow secure on the shelf. I like the little supplied arrow holder that comes with the rest, or the after market ones you can buy because they allow for full containment of the arrow when drawing until the launcher pics up the shaft. Nice in windy conditions, and spot and stalk type scenarios. Maybe not a big concern in a tree stand, or blind. I will have to play around!!




rogbo said:


> I had the same problem when I started using fobs. I just put some fleece, molesking type material stuck on the shelf and it seems to hold my arrow just fine. I do use a TT shakey hunter on my nunting bow and that wide hook picks up just about anything.


----------



## BowTech Dave

Well, here it is... My new FOB rocket launcher! The '08 BowTech General, 29" Draw, 68 pounds, 410gn Goldtip Arrow, Arrow Wraps Unlimited custom wraps, Vaportrail Strings and Limb Driver Arrow rest, & Sword sight. Spitting my FOB's at 273 fps.

Can't wait to break it in next week in TX. Hope everyone is having a great season so far and keep on FOB'n!


----------



## phk691

Great looking rig. How does the General compare to the Tribute?


----------



## BowTech Dave

phk691 said:


> Great looking rig. How does the General compare to the Tribute?


I have both. The General is quieter and holds a bit better for me on target. I got last friday, put my accessories on it, and spent 3 hours shooting it Saturday. Without a stabilizer on it at the time I was putting all my arrows in coke can size group at 60 yards. It just seems to hold much better. I believe it is more forgiving in that regard. The General is a little slower than my Tributes, but I knew that when I got it. I honestly have shot at my best when I shoot around 265-270 fps. My equipment seems to work best there. Hope this answers some questions. If you have any more let me know.
Dave


----------



## Paul Morris

BowTech Dave said:


> Well, here it is... My new FOB rocket launcher!


Great looking set up!:thumbs_up

Best of luck on the hunt!


----------



## xring_assassin

BowTech Dave said:


> I have both. The General is quieter and holds a bit better for me on target. I got last friday, put my accessories on it, and spent 3 hours shooting it Saturday. Without a stabilizer on it at the time I was putting all my arrows in coke can size group at 60 yards. It just seems to hold much better. I believe it is more forgiving in that regard. The General is a little slower than my Tributes, but I knew that when I got it. I honestly have shot at my best when I shoot around 265-270 fps. My equipment seems to work best there. Hope this answers some questions. If you have any more let me know.
> Dave



Have you ever shot a Hoyt Trykon? I want to get a comparison of a Trykon compared to the Commander....my sons bowtech has me seriously impressed and considering a new love instead of Hoyt....but I wanna hear someone's .02 telling me that it's an idea worth trying out.

Not to hijack the thread or anything  I consider FOB owners/staff to be honest...


----------



## archery ham

Good shooting gdcpony.


I busted a FOB today...:sad:

I guess I will have to step back to 100 yards now.....epsi:


----------



## rain164845

Paul,
Have you ever considered abandoning the glow in the dark thing, and going with a reflective material impregnated into the plastic? I personally prefer reflective to GID. I don't want to have to charge the FOB with a flashlight right when the deer start moving at their peak.
Joe


----------



## Paul Morris

rain164845 said:


> Paul,
> Have you ever considered abandoning the glow in the dark thing, and going with a reflective material impregnated into the plastic? I personally prefer reflective to GID. I don't want to have to charge the FOB with a flashlight right when the deer start moving at their peak.
> Joe


We are looking into FOB wraps for the ring wing. The more I think about it, the ring wing looks like a billboard waiting for something to go on it.

No limit what we could do with wraps!

Regards,


----------



## BowTech Dave

xring_assassin said:


> Have you ever shot a Hoyt Trykon? I want to get a comparison of a Trykon compared to the Commander....my sons bowtech has me seriously impressed and considering a new love instead of Hoyt....but I wanna hear someone's .02 telling me that it's an idea worth trying out.
> 
> Not to hijack the thread or anything  I consider FOB owners/staff to be honest...



Xring,

I have shot the Trykon, but it has been quite some time ago. At that time I preferred the Guardian to the Trykon. Something about the quietness and smoothness of the Guardian sealed the deal for me. The Commander is an awesome bow as well. I almost got one of those, but the longer A to A bows don't do it for me. I love the ones from 31-34" personally. I think you can't go wrong with either one. The only thing I can say is shoot them and make an educated decision. My BowTechs have been Great to me and I will continue to shoot them. 

FOBs and BowTech make a Deadly combination. 

Best of luck,
Dave


----------



## xring_assassin

BowTech Dave said:


> Xring,
> 
> I have shot the Trykon, but it has been quite some time ago. At that time I preferred the Guardian to the Trykon. Something about the quietness and smoothness of the Guardian sealed the deal for me. The Commander is an awesome bow as well. I almost got one of those, but the longer A to A bows don't do it for me. I love the ones from 31-34" personally. I think you can't go wrong with either one. The only thing I can say is shoot them and make an educated decision. My BowTechs have been Great to me and I will continue to shoot them.
> 
> FOBs and BowTech make a Deadly combination.
> 
> Best of luck,
> Dave



Thanks Dave!

I'm a Canadian gorilla - 31 inch draw length....I have no choice BUT longer ATA bows. 

Been loving my Trykon XL but this little Diamond bow of my sons is by far the quietest, fastest, deadliest little kids bow I've ever seen. If bowtech puts that kind of quality into a KIDS bow - and it's their off brand sister company, well... it turned my head pretty quickly once I realized what I was seeing.

I just LOVE parallel limbs - no matter what FOB flinger I pick it's just GOT to have parallel limbs.

Thanks again for your opinion.

John


----------



## Paul Morris

I must stay pretty neutral on the subject of equipment. I can say I have friends who shoot Hoyt's, PSE, Bowtech and I shoot a Mathews. As with the new rests these days, bows have come a long way and there are many quality manufactures. (Yikes! I never thought I would be so politically correct!)


----------



## Jason Balazs

BowTech Dave said:


> Well, here it is... My new FOB rocket launcher! The '08 BowTech General, 29" Draw, 68 pounds, 410gn Goldtip Arrow, Arrow Wraps Unlimited custom wraps, Vaportrail Strings and Limb Driver Arrow rest, & Sword sight. Spitting my FOB's at 273 fps.
> 
> Can't wait to break it in next week in TX. Hope everyone is having a great season so far and keep on FOB'n!


Looks great Dave. I got the 82nd on its way here for evaluation and will be getting the general too. Man Bowtech has made some awesome changes. 

Paul, Are you thinking of coming over fro the dark side (Mathews)?  lol


----------



## xring_assassin

Jason Balazs said:


> Paul, Are you thinking of coming over fro the dark side (Mathews)?  lol


Oh great here comes the peepee measuring.......LOL


----------



## bigram

But.... the dark side (mathews) has cookies, i thought thats why we all started to shoot FOBs too:wink: lol jk


----------



## BSeals71

I vote for the reflective material impregnated into the plastic! :wink:



rain164845 said:


> Paul,
> Have you ever considered abandoning the glow in the dark thing, and going with a reflective material impregnated into the plastic? I personally prefer reflective to GID. I don't want to have to charge the FOB with a flashlight right when the deer start moving at their peak.
> Joe


----------



## archery ham

Nuclear FOBs.....glows for 10 years or more. epsi:

Whats that glitter stuff that DOT uses on the highways? Is that 3M material? Take a closer look at white stripes...the big ones. Put that into the plastic-injection hopper for melting and see what happens.


----------



## Paul Morris

I think the problem with the reflective stuff would be getting enough of it to migrate to the outside surface of the FOB during molding. We have just stocked up on inventory with all the new colors. Next time we run a batch, I will see about getting some glitter to add some "bling"


----------



## archery ham

That would not be a problem with clear FOBs, right? Glitter specs could be seen at all angles. 

I am not sure if the glitter stuff is a color in itself or it just relflect the color underneath it, like a roadsign.


----------



## xring_assassin

Paul Morris said:


> I think the problem with the reflective stuff would be getting enough of it to migrate to the outside surface of the FOB during molding. We have just stocked up on inventory with all the new colors. Next time we run a batch, I will see about getting some glitter to add some "bling"


Did someone say "bling"? I'd throw in a vote to see glittery gold FOB's LOL 

What he ^^ said - clear FOB - now THAT would be COOOOOOL. No glitter just as clear as possible...it'd look like shooting a bareshaft from a distance - the heads would be turning like mad!


----------



## mofarmboy

those fobs are some addictive little fellas.i broke 2 today at 60 and 2 at 70 in a 20mph crosswind!!!! by the way i was only getting about 3in of drift at 60yds with the fobs as compared to 7in with blazers.


----------



## archery ham

We need a recylce bin...to put our busted FOBs in...maybe we can mail them at the end of the year to Paul, shred them and put them in the hopper to be injected into new ones. epsi:


----------



## Paul Morris

Paul Morris said:


> If you do like to shoot groups (So do I), you can set up a cheep 2 or 3" wide foam target in front of your block target at least an arrows length away. Then when you have a pass through, the FOB will pop off (undamaged for re-use) and you can try and shoot the same hole. Those ballistic peel and stick gun targets make for a good spot indicator. They turn from black to green when you make a hit.


This really works! No more broken FOBs:wink: Try punching a vane through a target a few dozen times. 




archery ham said:


> We need a recylce bin...to put our busted FOBs in...maybe we can mail them at the end of the year to Paul, shred them and put them in the hopper to be injected into new ones. epsi:


Good idea! but only virgin plastic used for FOBs. Re-grinds degrade the plastic when they are chopped. Maybe we should still come up with some kind of an exchange policy anyway


----------



## xring_assassin

Paul Morris said:


> Good idea! but only virgin plastic used for FOBs. Re-grinds degrade the plastic when they are chopped. Maybe we should still come up with some kind of an exchange policy anyway


I think any FOBinhood turned in should be worth at least 6 new FOB's


----------



## RNT

Thanks to a member on this forum I am recieving a few FOB'S to test. I did have one question to anyone here that has used them for hunting and had a pass through. On a pass through what happened to the FOB and the nock?

I am excited to try these!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paul Morris

Find post #60 and hit the play button. The FOB and nock stay together (most all the tme).

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=576733&highlight=FOB+starrflight

Be sure and let me know if you have any problem/questions. The FOBs should shoot like laser beams. If not, it is usually a set up issue I can help with. That is my job! Did you get a clearance tester?

Here is a link to a Ripcord I set up. You may need to trim down the rubber peel and stick arrow guide/holder if you use it.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=571341


----------



## Cntrybo2

will the FOB work if you are shooting a flipper rest?


----------



## Slice

*Pass Thru*



RNT said:


> Thanks to a member on this forum I am recieving a few FOB'S to test. I did have one question to anyone here that has used them for hunting and had a pass through. On a pass through what happened to the FOB and the nock?
> 
> I am excited to try these!!!!!!!!!!


On the pass through my FOB and Nock just popped off. 

I had a hard time finding it though (deer fell on it). I used the black FOB with a black nock, you would be better off using a more visible color setup then I did. The black is great for 3D shoots though.

Good luck, the FOB's are a great product.


----------



## rogbo

Cntrybo2 said:


> will the FOB work if you are shooting a flipper rest?


Unfortunately....no. You need a fall a way or other total clearance rest.


----------



## RNT

Slice said:


> On the pass through my FOB and Nock just popped off.
> 
> I had a hard time finding it though (deer fell on it). I used the black FOB with a black nock, you would be better off using a more visible color setup then I did. The black is great for 3D shoots though.
> 
> Good luck, the FOB's are a great product.


Thanks Slice. I am looking forward to receiving and trying them out.


----------



## RNT

Paul Morris said:


> Find post #60 and hit the play button. The FOB and nock stay together (most all the tme).
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=576733&highlight=FOB+starrflight
> 
> Be sure and let me know if you have any problem/questions. The FOBs should shoot like laser beams. If not, it is usually a set up issue I can help with. That is my job! Did you get a clearance tester?
> 
> Here is a link to a Ripcord I set up. You may need to trim down the rubber peel and stick arrow guide/holder if you use it.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=571341




WOW!!!!!!!!!! THAT WAS COOL!!!!!!!!! Thanks for the post.


----------



## Paul Morris

Cntrybo2 said:


> will the FOB work if you are shooting a flipper rest?


I believe Rogbo was thinking of a traditional spring type flipper rest.

The NAP Flipper drops below the riser shelf and should work great with FOBs. But I have NOT tested this rest my self.

I would suggest making a clearance tester. Just take a heavy stock paper or card and cut a 1 inch diameter circle. Then punch a whole in the center. Nock up your arrow and hold the rest in the up position. Then slide the paper disk up and down the arrow. When you get to your rest, hold the arrow in the up position, and let the rest fall (or flip down). Slide the paper tester over the rest and check for clearance over the rest. I would like to see about 3/16 or more clearance.

Please let me know what you find out! This will be some good data.

Thanks!


----------



## actionshooter38

Since everyone seems to be loving their FOBs, ithought I'd give 'em a try. I ordered a QAD hunter rest and a pack of FOBs. Now to get everything in and set up and give them a go. Wish me luck.:wav:


----------



## Paul Morris

actionshooter38 said:


> Since everyone seems to be loving their FOBs, ithought I'd give 'em a try. I ordered a QAD hunter rest and a pack of FOBs. Now to get everything in and set up and give them a go. Wish me luck.:wav:



Thanks! I am sure you will like them as much as everyone else.

Here is a write up I did on QAD Hunter. Works great! Just make sure you use the TL1 fork that comes with the rest (the standard fork is the one that is mounted on the rest).

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=565117&highlight=fob+starrflight

I would suggest to set it up yourself, but if not, print out my write up and see if the archery shop will set it up per manufactures instructions.

I am always here to help if needed!


----------



## Caper1978

*FOB and NAP QT 2000*

Hey All,

I emailed the boys at starflight with my setup, and they wrote back saying that my QT 2000 would be tricky to set up with the FOB. I made the Cardboard circle and it seems to have the clearance. Only issue I could see would be it getting out of the way in time. I was just wondering if anyone here had any feedback on the Setup.

Thanks

Tony


----------



## xring_assassin

Caper1978 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I emailed the boys at starflight with my setup, and they wrote back saying that my QT 2000 would be tricky to set up with the FOB. I made the Cardboard circle and it seems to have the clearance. Only issue I could see would be it getting out of the way in time. I was just wondering if anyone here had any feedback on the Setup.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tony


I got the QT2000 to work with FOBS on my bow after I...umm....smashed my TT with a bow scale...and I had a QT2000 laying around to try out. I shoot 31 inch draw though. My kids both shoot QT2000 but due to their stubby little draw lengths - I could not get FOB to work well with it on their bows. I think also due to the fact that the cable slide has teh pull cable on it, and lack of pounds on kids bows slowed the qt2000 from dropping fast enough. Try it - you'll know if there's a clearance issue. As I say - it worked okay on my bow, but I bet 31 inch is a LONG time for a drop away to get out of the way.HAHA

JB


----------



## Caper1978

*FOB's Ordered*

Xring, thanks.

With this post, I went ahead and ordered some 1" FOBS. Wirst case scenario, it gives me an excuse to get a new rest. 


Can't wait to see the looks on the guys at the clubs face, as I havn't seen anyone in this area using them yet.

Tony


----------



## gdcpony

I got a set of limbs off an old bow I sold to a friend (Temp loan to get me shooting till my new ones come in), put on my new strings and cables, added the Trophy Taker, and tried to bare-shaft tune the bow at 20 yards. Um... I think I need a new method. Oh, and I might need some for my daughter, maybe it'll help.


----------



## gdcpony

Decided to shoot my hunting arrows after I fell while hunting (gear hit a tree). Got this from my 50 yd mark which is the first mark I came to after leaving the woods. I figured that I wouldn't hit a FOB that far out with BH's. I went in shooting one arrow per ten yards after that. The scope had tipped leaving me close to dead on at 30, right less and left at more. Thank you for the spare Paul! Now, if only the deer would stand in front of the target. Seems the only thing going right for me this year is my shooting.


----------



## lnevett

*Fob AND Blazer ?*

After all this FOB reading, I will give them a try, as soon as I get my new setup, 82nd:wink:, QAP Ultra Pro HD.

For the guys that use FOB and had used or still use Blazer, what is the difference in Point of Impact between the two? Let’s said up to 60 yards?
Could it be possible to switch between Blazer and FOB’s back and for without resetting the pins? 
Thanks.


----------



## Dodgerboy999

*difference in fobs and blazers*

in my experience my fobs shot exactly the same as the blazers though most people find that you will have light drop in elevation with fobs as to blazers but not much.


----------



## Slice

*My fob'd arrow*

Here is my X-Force and FOB'd arrows. :wink:


----------



## qt_bow_grl88

Do you fob users have any trouble with them falling off? It's just something I heard that has been a concern.


----------



## Slice

qt_bow_grl88 said:


> Do you fob users have any trouble with them falling off? It's just something I heard that has been a concern.


Only when they pass through a deer. :wink:


----------



## wcugoferdude

i know this has probably been covered. i orderd some fobs the other day and i am waiting on them.. I have a trophy ridge drop zone.. this will work correct.. i didnt seem it on the threads that paul has made for specific rests.. but i do see this rest on the starrflight websigt... again sorry if this has already been covered.


----------



## Slice

wcugoferdude said:


> i know this has probably been covered. i orderd some fobs the other day and i am waiting on them.. I have a trophy ridge drop zone.. this will work correct.. i didnt seem it on the threads that paul has made for specific rests.. but i do see this rest on the starrflight websigt... again sorry if this has already been covered.


It works great with them. I have a TR DZ on my X-Force and have had no problems at all with it.


----------



## jtascone

Using a Trophy Taker Pronghorn rest, I must also use the arrow holder on the bow shelf. Is it necessary to set the rest height so that the arrow is above the berger hole to clear the arrow holder with a FOB? I always tune my bow so the arrow rides perfectly in the center of the berger hole. Raising rest height will mean I will also have to raise nocking point height and I am concerned that this may make the bow harder to tune (as this would put the nocking point closer to the top wheel than the bottom cam). Would it be better to use a fallaway that does not require an arrow holder, like the Muzzy Zero Effect or the Ripcord?


----------



## rogbo

jtascone said:


> Using a Trophy Taker Pronghorn rest, I must also use the arrow holder on the bow shelf. Is it necessary to set the rest height so that the arrow is above the berger hole to clear the arrow holder with a FOB? I always tune my bow so the arrow rides perfectly in the center of the berger hole. Raising rest height will mean I will also have to raise nocking point height and I am concerned that this may make the bow harder to tune (as this would put the nocking point closer to the top wheel than the bottom cam). Would it be better to use a fallaway that does not require an arrow holder, like the Muzzy Zero Effect or the Ripcord?



Joe, it really depends on the amount of clearance you have between the arrow holder and the test fob. (you'll get one with your order). I use a trophy taker shakey hunter and had contact with my arrow holder. My problem cleared up when my third fob ripped the arrow holder off my bow. Voila' no more contact :smile:. Seriously, you might have to trim the holder down a bit but I'd certainly try that before I went and purchased a new rest. The FOB will work with your set up, you just might have to tweak that arrow holder a bit.


----------



## Paul Morris

wcugoferdude said:


> i know this has probably been covered. i orderd some fobs the other day and i am waiting on them.. I have a trophy ridge drop zone.. this will work correct.. i didnt seem it on the threads that paul has made for specific rests.. but i do see this rest on the starrflight websigt... again sorry if this has already been covered.


I have not done a write up with the Drop Zone rest because there are so few problems with this rest. Just make sure the rest is coming up at the last part of the draw. The peel and stick arrow guide that comes with the rest may need to be cut down a bit to clear the FOB.

If you have any problems, I am here to help!




jtascone said:


> Using a Trophy Taker Pronghorn rest, I must also use the arrow holder on the bow shelf. Is it necessary to set the rest height so that the arrow is above the berger hole to clear the arrow holder with a FOB? I always tune my bow so the arrow rides perfectly in the center of the berger hole. Raising rest height will mean I will also have to raise nocking point height and I am concerned that this may make the bow harder to tune (as this would put the nocking point closer to the top wheel than the bottom cam). Would it be better to use a fallaway that does not require an arrow holder, like the Muzzy Zero Effect or the Ripcord?


"Ditto" with rogbo

I have found that even if you so raise the rest so the arrow is centered at the top of the burger hole, you will have no problems tuning.


----------



## archery ham

jtascone said:


> Would it be better to use a fallaway that does not require an arrow holder, like the Muzzy Zero Effect or the Ripcord?



I like my Muzzy rest. I had to trim the arrow holder with my knife after it got FOBed off.


----------



## Dartonman

Been setting these up on other people's bow for several months now without even using them myself. Set up 5 on some axis arrows this past weekend for something to do....shot off the porch at my 40 yd bag just to see how far off they would be from my quikspins... first arrow hit the bottom of the dot, second arrow busted the first fob and the third arrow went inside the second fob without breaking it:wink: fourth and fifth were tight along side. Replaced three damaged fobs and tried to prove the first group was a fluke....broke two more fobs these things are scary !! Butt-ugly on an arrow, but holy crap do they fly true.


----------



## Paul Morris

Dartonman said:


> these things are scary !! Butt-ugly on an arrow, but holy crap do they fly true.


Glad to hear they fly good for you!

In about a week we should announce something that will make the FOBs VERY cool looking!:wink:


----------



## Paul Morris

I forgot to mention shooting at the same spot,

If you do like to shoot groups, you can set up a cheep 2 or 3" wide foam target in front of your block target. Then when you have a pass through, the FOB will pop off (undamaged for re-use) and you can try and for shoot the same hole.:wink:


----------



## Slice

Paul Morris said:


> Glad to hear they fly good for you!
> 
> In about a week we should announce something that will make the FOBs VERY cool looking!:wink:


That's not fair throwing out a comment like that with no hint..... That is as bad as that big box under the X-Mas tree without a name on it. Come on Paul give us a little something.........


----------



## jtascone

Everyone is talking about how well these work with carbon arrows, but how do they work on aluminums? I will be getting some for myself, but I have a friend that would like to try them and he shoots XX78 2215's. Will they work for him? He is shooting a NAP Smartrest.


----------



## wingbone

I saw something funny concerning people discovering FOBs. When AT was down, I was browsing around and found myself on another forum. Someone posted about FOBs and what seemed to be one of the board heavyweights chimed in. Paul wrote that their thread started out like they had on several other boards including this one: Basically, everyone exclaimed FOBs to be a gimmick and a novelty in the beginning, but then the threads would turn to say how great FOBs are. Well, the board elder said outright that 95% of the things said on AT was BS. A couple of threads later he said FOBs were junk. The date of this thread was June 2007. In looking at a later thread, I saw this same guy posting a pic of one of his kill with you guessed it, FOBs. This thread was dated Novembee 2007 and guess what his sig included? Among other things it said FOB Pro Staff. Another skeptic had been converted.


----------



## Jamesw

Does it take a different clamp for the bitz to put on FOBS? Mine keep popping out of my helical clamp before I get them on the shaft. 

When I first saw them, gadget came to mind.After reading a lot about them I decided that I would give them a try.I hope to be shooting some in a few more days. I hope I like the way they work because I hate fletching arrows.


----------



## BowTech Dave

Slice said:


> That's not fair throwing out a comment like that with no hint..... That is as bad as that big box under the X-Mas tree without a name on it. Come on Paul give us a little something.........




I know what it is!!!:wink::zip: 
I believe there will be something in it for everyone.:tongue:

Hope you got a bit more curious about that box under the tree!


----------



## Paul Morris

jtascone said:


> Everyone is talking about how well these work with carbon arrows, but how do they work on aluminums? I will be getting some for myself, but I have a friend that would like to try them and he shoots XX78 2215's. Will they work for him? He is shooting a NAP Smartrest.


The standard FOB will work with the Easton Super Swage arrows (no uni bushing and a super nock goes right in the arrow). The old Super Slams use to have this system, but now only the Cobalt series have them. A nock adapter is easy to make. The Smart rest should work as long as you adjust for enough drop for clearance.

Thank you watersnake for this image











wingbone said:


> I saw something funny concerning people discovering FOBs. When AT was down, I was browsing around and found myself on another forum. Someone posted about FOBs and what seemed to be one of the board heavyweights chimed in. Paul wrote that their thread started out like they had on several other boards including this one: Basically, everyone exclaimed FOBs to be a gimmick and a novelty in the beginning, but then the threads would turn to say how great FOBs are. Well, the board elder said outright that 95% of the things said on AT was BS. A couple of threads later he said FOBs were junk. The date of this thread was June 2007. In looking at a later thread, I saw this same guy posting a pic of one of his kill with you guessed it, FOBs. This thread was dated Novembee 2007 and guess what his sig included? Among other things it said FOB Pro Staff. Another skeptic had been converted.


Yep, just about every forum I have been on is the same. If you go way back here on AT, same thing. It is only now the "gimmick" posts have stopped (that only took 3 years)

Regards,


----------



## Slice

BowTech Dave said:


> I know what it is!!!:wink::zip:
> I believe there will be something in it for everyone.:tongue:
> 
> Hope you got a bit more curious about that box under the tree!


HEY that's not fair, I'm telling Mom you peeked.... :nyah: :crybaby2:


----------



## BowTech Dave

Slice said:


> HEY that's not fair, I'm telling Mom you peeked.... :nyah: :crybaby2:



Now,Now... What fun with Christmas be without a little peeking?:smileinbox:


----------



## shooter31

> In about a week we should announce something that will make the FOBs VERY cool looking!


Okay, it's been a week, give or take 6 days... :wink:

Spill the beans!! Curious minds want to know. :boink: Do I go ahead and order more FOBS today? Do I wait for something new and cool? You're dealing with a spontaneous shopper here, I have no patience when it comes to toys :hurt:


----------



## Paul Morris

shooter31 said:


> Okay, it's been a week, give or take 6 days... :wink:
> 
> Spill the beans!! Curious minds want to know. :boink: Do I go ahead and order more FOBS today? Do I wait for something new and cool? You're dealing with a spontaneous shopper here, I have no patience when it comes to toys :hurt:



Be spontaneous! What we are doing will only add to what you have, we are NOT changing the FOB. Anything you buy now will not effect what is up our sleeve. (I know, how cruel can I be!).:wink:


----------



## Slice

Paul Morris said:


> Be spontaneous! What we are doing will only add to what you have, we are NOT changing the FOB. Anything you buy now will not effect what is up our sleeve. (I know, how cruel can I be!).:wink:


Sounds like a little Fob Bling


----------



## Paul Morris

You win the prize! I just need to make sure everything looks good before any announcement is made. :wink:


----------



## xring_assassin

I still want to see a clear FOB - I've got the latest/greatest clearance tester and it's clear enough that I KNOW they can be made clear  They would stink to locate after a pop-off but they'd look SO COOL at a shoot!

I can't wait to see what you have up your sleeve now! Assuming the new stuff is coming from the same brain as FOB came from we're in for something cooooool - likely different - but coooool. :guitarist2:


----------



## wingbone

Hey Paul,
Can you do a little reflection and wrap this announcement up?


----------



## Paul Morris

wingbone said:


> Hey Paul,
> Can you do a little reflection and wrap this announcement up?


Not yet....:zip::zip::zip:


----------



## sneak1413

i shot the first night of league tonight and i got many questions up at the range about my fobs. i know a couple of guys that plan on trying a few after seeing what they do. first off i shot a round of darts and broke two fobs. one of them had a fin almost totally broke off and the outside ring cracked. it really only had 2 fins to control it. well i kept shooting it through the darts match. the other one just cracked the fob were the internal fin and the outside wing connect. well to prove to all the guys how well the fobs work i decided i would use these two fobs to shoot league at the three spot vegas round tonight. well shooting bowhunter freestyle i shot a 294 with 13x's. the guys couldn't believe it. i am in third place right now and the guys that are ahead of me shoot fat shafts with scopes and all the goods. i know i made a few believers tonight. the fob works whether they are in perfect shape or a little beat up. great product paul. keep up the good work and the excellent customer service. would recommend the fob to anybody that has a bow setup that is compatable.


----------



## BowTech Dave

Congrats on the shooting. I know how hard it can be sometimes to compete with the fat shaft scope shooters. I have shot FOBs I have damaged several times. I purposely shoot the broken ones at longer yardages with my good ones to see how they fly. It is really nice to know it takes a lot of abuse to make these FOBs fly badly. Keep us up to date on your standings at league. 

Dave


----------



## dkoutdoors_girl

*thats Awesme Shootin Right There*


----------



## sneak1413

im telling you the combination of the constitution and a fob is very deadly. i dropped 5 points on the top half and only one on the bottom. i also only dropped i think 5 x's on the bottom. first night and it took me half a game to get into rythm. i will only be in town for about half the first league so i plan on making up one of my three weeks that i will miss tonight. ill keep you guys updated.


----------



## jimineecricket

*curious*

has anyone tested speed loss with these at different yardages vs vanes / feathes / spin wings


----------



## sneak1413

jimineecricket said:


> has anyone tested speed loss with these at different yardages vs vanes / feathes / spin wings


there may be a touch more drag than my blazers but it is minimil. maybe an inch or so at 40yards.


----------



## Paul Morris

sneak1413 said:


> im telling you the combination of the constitution and a fob is very deadly. i dropped 5 points on the top half and only one on the bottom. i also only dropped i think 5 x's on the bottom. first night and it took me half a game to get into rythm. i will only be in town for about half the first league so i plan on making up one of my three weeks that i will miss tonight. ill keep you guys updated.


Great shooting! besides hunting, I think indoor shoots are an ideal application for FOBs. With help of good shooters like you, it may get some legs. Many thanks!



jimineecricket said:


> has anyone tested speed loss with these at different yardages vs vanes / feathes / spin wings


As a general rule, the larger the broadhead and worse the conditions the flatter the FOB will shoot compared to vanes. Blazers are a very good product. Seems like about half the folks switching from Blazers to FOBs say they are loosing a fraction, but the other half say they are picking up a bit. My thoughts are if you have an ideal spine and small broadhead, the FOB most likely will be a tag slower but not enough to make a big difference. But if you are slightly under spine, and/or shooting bigger broadheads, I think the FOBs will shoot flatter because it gets the arrow on line quicker retaining more energy. The Gen II FOB is patterned at about the same drag as a convention 3" fletch. If you use a 3 or 4" fletch, you should find the FOB shoots flatter with all set ups/spine.

But in ether case, put the FOBs in a 15mph crosswind, and that is where the benefits of the FOB are seen.

Regards,


----------



## sneak1413

Thanks Paul. I think i made a few people think twice about the fobs and i know that some are thinking about ordering some. When i shot the scores i shot with broken fobs, one of which had practically two fins to control the arrow some guys really starting thinking twice about them. i'd like to see someone take 3/4 of their vane off of one of thier arrows and put a cut in one vane on another arrow and see if they still shoot great. the fobs work, its that simple.


----------



## gdcpony

xring_assassin said:


> I still want to see a clear FOB - I've got the latest/greatest clearance tester and it's clear enough that I KNOW they can be made clear  They would stink to locate after a pop-off but they'd look SO COOL at a shoot!
> 
> I can't wait to see what you have up your sleeve now! Assuming the new stuff is coming from the same brain as FOB came from we're in for something cooooool - likely different - but coooool. :guitarist2:


Ditto. Clear would get another order from me today!!! Ok, so I've broke half of my first order and have another bow to match them to. I guess the order may come anyway.


----------



## Paul Morris

gdcpony said:


> Ditto. Clear would get another order from me today!!! Ok, so I've broke half of my first order and have another bow to match them to. I guess the order may come anyway.



The tester FOB is clear but made out of a different material. The FOB material is not that clear. Kind of a milky color. The impact modifier causes the FOB to not be crystal clear.

Next time we run a batch, I will make some no color FOBs and see how they look.

Breaking FOBs.....

If you do like to shoot groups (So do I), you can set up a cheep 2 or 3" wide foam target in front of your block target at least an arrows length away. Then when you have a pass through, the FOB will pop off (undamaged for re-use) and you can try and for shoot the same hole. Those ballistic peel and stick gun targets make for a good spot indicator. They turn from black to green when you make a hit.


----------



## xring_assassin

That milky color is still pretty spiffy Paul


----------



## archery ham

*Funeral services was held this past Friday afternoon for FOB #7. *

FOB #7 was a good one. He was Green. He loved arrows. He loved archers. But more than that, he loved the X-Ring. Like his brothers and sisters, he would fight his way in line to the X-ring, or dot, or to just be close to his siblings. He will be missed.

Archery Range on the Hill officiated the services. The range was only closed for a brief moment.


----------



## xring_assassin

That right there is funny ^^^ I don't care who you are that's FUNNY.

Are FOB's 8-13 fearing for their lives now too?


----------



## sneak1413

archery ham said:


> *Funeral services was held this past Friday afternoon for FOB #7. *
> 
> FOB #7 was a good one. He was Green. He loved arrows. He loved archers. But more than that, he loved the X-Ring. Like his brothers and sisters, he would fight his way in line to the X-ring, or dot, or to just be close to his siblings. He will be missed.
> 
> Archery Range on the Hill officiated the services. The range was only closed for a brief moment.


you better order a few more in memory of his passing. poor guy he meant well.


----------



## Paul Morris

Great stuff! I needed a laugh,

Very good and very funny! Cheers to #7

Thanks!


----------



## archery ham

Thanks for the compliments. What color should I get? I want a variety of colors. 

I have just 4 Blaze Orange left out of a dozen, and I have only 2 Neon Green out of commission. They match my Easton nocks very well. I have plenty of Neon Green in reserves. Thanks Paul !! epsi: They are easy to see on my targets. 

I am thinking Neon Blue will be my next but I am betting I am going to see some suprises in color options from Starrflight real soon. 

Zebra FOBs....would be so cool.


----------



## xring_assassin

I think.....we need to pressure our Starrflight buddy to release a color variety tube of FOB's - get a sample of EVERY color in one tube! Mind you there aren't 13 colors yet.....maybe by next week  .....waiting sucks.


----------



## archery ham

Great idea. Rainbow of FOBS in a tube. I like my Neon Green. They are bright. 

A tube for all seasons.....a tube for each season, etc.

The ring could be a place for future advertisement.....or solar panels for lighted fins....or *"try not to read this label in flight or you will get dizzy"*....

I am sure he has his hands full. Give it time. I am sure he has a plan or two that will make us FOB happy through out the year.


----------



## xring_assassin

I hereby declare him the AT forum class clown...^^ that is one FUNNY dude.


----------



## archery ham

In the meantime, we can come up with ways to use the word FOB in everday life.


Corn on the FOB.

Meat and FOBtatos.

Put another FOB on the fire.

I will FOB you up side the head if you do that again.


----------



## Pa. Patriot

*Finally ordered.*

Well, I finally ordered some FOBs friday night.
I have a Cavalier Avalanche extreme (for TEC risers) on the way.
I can't wait to try them. :tongue:
I've got my beloved XX78 2314's painted in an orange to white fade and the 1" long adapters made from carbon arrow shaft fitted to them. If they don't work out I have Beman ICS hunters on standby 
I'll try both. Hoping the adapter trick works because I love my aluminums :darkbeer:


----------



## Paul Morris

If my secret plan comes together, Zebra, Tiger stripes etc.....No problem! Anything you can dream up!

I need to make sure I am happy with what I am doing before I make any announcement. If it turns out what I have in mind does not work, that would be a big let down and bust.

Rainbow packs are available by special request! Just call in the order 1-888-488-4712.

I should have something by the middle of next week and make the announcement. Not trying to have a "cliff hanger" here, Honest! Just want to make sure things will work out.

Remember the GID FOB? Now that was a real let down and bust!

Regards,


----------



## Pa. Patriot

Rainbow packs? Hmmm..
I was thinking of asking if I could get a mixed pack when I ordered, but figured the answer would be no...
No now I'll ask 
Can I get 1/2 orange and 1/2 white? Not sure which I will like the best for hunting visibility.


----------



## Slice

Hmmm like a roll of lifesavers.


----------



## caribou creek

Slice said:


> Hmmm like a roll of lifesavers.


 These reply's to this thread are " FOB-ulous "! I find that these fob"s are like Lay's potato chip's- Bet you cant eat just one ! --I'll bet you cant shot just one !Now with multy colors you can find them easier, No one wants to keep your arrows after finding them with no fletching ,You will find yourself standing out {alone} in crowd with so many diffrent colors on your arrows . Have you been FOB'd lately ? Now i find that if i get angry with other archers --I can say-- FOB -you ! Yours FOb/ulouslly Caribou Creek


----------



## Omega

archery ham said:


> *Funeral services was held this past Friday afternoon for FOB #7. *
> 
> FOB #7 was a good one. He was Green. He loved arrows. He loved archers. But more than that, he loved the X-Ring. Like his brothers and sisters, he would fight his way in line to the X-ring, or dot, or to just be close to his siblings. He will be missed.
> 
> Archery Range on the Hill officiated the services. The range was only closed for a brief moment.


Maybe you could glue him back together. I've successfully glued one back into one piece and it flies great. It's not easy, but it can be done if it's a clean break. I marked the glued FOB, so if it breaks again, it's off to the garbage, uh, I mean funeral parlor.....


----------



## Paul Morris

archery ham said:


> In the meantime, we can come up with ways to use the word FOB in everyday life.
> 
> Corn on the FOB. Meat and FOBtatos. Put another FOB on the fire.
> 
> I will FOB you up side the head if you do that again.





caribou creek said:


> These reply's to this thread are " FOB-ulous "! You will find yourself standing out {alone} in crowd with so many diffrent colors on your arrows . Have you been FOB'd lately ? Now i find that if i get angry with other archers --I can say-- FOB -you ! Yours FOb/ulouslly Caribou Creek


Some day many years from now, when you look in the dictionary, there may be a few more meanings of FOB! 

It is great to see the name catching on! Everyone thought we were crazy calling it a FOB.

For those who may not have seen the thread with the real story behind the name;

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=521123&highlight=FOB+starrflight

Regards,


----------



## BSeals71

Hum... I'd go with orange if you hunt in the snow. :darkbeer:




Pa. Patriot said:


> Can I get 1/2 orange and 1/2 white? Not sure which I will like the best for hunting visibility.


----------



## Dakota6gun

*In that "vane"...*



Paul Morris said:


> We are looking into FOB wraps for the ring wing. The more I think about it, the ring wing looks like a billboard waiting for something to go on it.
> 
> No limit what we could do with wraps!
> 
> Regards,


Paul,

Let me be the first (maybe) to suggest a chromed FOB with a Harley-Davidson Shield. Match that to a chrome arrow wrap with some flames and a shield or two...
If there is worry about too much shine, go with what is called black chrome. Beautiful...

or maybe not, depending on preference, loyalties, etc...

Reflective plastic is absolutely a great way to go. So, do I wait now for reflective pink FOBs? :wink:

Tim


----------



## sneak1413

Dakota6gun said:


> Paul,
> 
> Let me be the first (maybe) to suggest a chromed FOB with a Harley-Davidson Shield. Match that to a chrome arrow wrap with some flames and a shield or two...
> If there is worry about too much shine, go with what is called black chrome. Beautiful...
> 
> or maybe not, depending on preference, loyalties, etc...
> 
> Reflective plastic is absolutely a great way to go. So, do I wait now for reflective pink FOBs? :wink:
> 
> Tim


that would be sweet!!!:tongue:


----------



## Slice

Reflective candycane striped (red and white) would be cool. Isn't it a FOBulous morning? Don't forget to have a good heathy breakfast (2 FOBS over easy please).


----------



## Slice

Good morning all you FOBulous people.


----------



## archery ham

xring_assassin said:


> I hereby declare him the AT forum class clown...^^ that is one FUNNY dude.



OK... I got more ideas.....

A special FOB that will stick to the deer (via serrated edges) and it has a tracking beacon on it....to track that big one.

For the hunter who wants a FOB friendly living room, he/she can have their own FOB Ceiling Fan.

If you want to FOB your ride, how about a set of Chrome Plated FOB Wheels.

FOB door knobs.....FOB Sink/Shower Knobs......FOB Radio Dials....

A BIG FOB WINDMILL TO CREATE POWER TO MY HOUSE 
__________________


----------



## Paul Morris

I can see it now.....A FOB for every occasion!

I hear they make great cat toys (no I do not have cats)


----------



## xring_assassin

Paul Morris said:


> I can see it now.....A FOB for every occasion!
> 
> I hear they make great cat toys (no I do not have cats)


The cat I shot one at didn't like it at all. I gotta disagree with you this time :darkbeer: All that cat did was "play dead".


----------



## emarbog

*Shooting Groups*

Hello All,

I have read most of this thread and have viewed a large portion of literature and videos via the internet on FOBs. I hunt and 3-D shoot alot with my friends and brother. So, my question about the FOBs is this....can you shoot groups with FOBs or if you hit inside the ring of the FOB does it break the FOB or damage your arrows in any way??? I would appreciate all input on this subject matter.

Thanks!!!


----------



## archery ham

*Shooting Groups: * 
Yes you can. Be prepared for tight groups. It is advisable to shoot at dots because you will bust one FOB after another at times by stacking them close together, even from 40 yards away. The area of the ring is 1.00" in diameter.

I have put an arrow inside the ring several times with no breakage.

Often, I will have a FOB to pop off because it hit another arrow's nock. That can cause a breakage from time to time.

FOBS are like children. They fight each other to get to the same area of interest. epsi:

You can shoot at a low density foam target that allows an arrow to pass through, leaving the FOB to drop on the ground, thus ready for another arrow to hit the same spot.


----------



## emarbog

*groups and fobs*

so if you do shoot inside the diameter of the fob it is possible to break the fob?? But it wont happen every time?? In advance, I really appreciate everyones responses!!!!

Thanks


----------



## emarbog

*disregard above reply*

i read some more on this thread and have gotten my question answered fully. Thanks


----------



## caribou creek

emarbog said:


> so if you do shoot inside the diameter of the fob it is possible to break the fob?? But it wont happen every time?? In advance, I really appreciate everyones responses!!!!
> 
> Thanks


 With the FOB's you dont want to shoot at same x/target with more than one FOB. You can damage these just as you would vanes .With these FOB's your arrow groups will tighthen up with practice.If you do hit another arrow with FOB I like to refer to these as " FOB n hoods ".

Paul has covered this issue many times about FOB's .Please check your arrows and FOB's for damage .Just as you would with all your arrows while shooting before shooting them again. 

Challenge every one with fOB's . Lets see pictures some of your " Fob-n-hoods"


----------



## mafriend03

If anyone has one or two FOBs I can try I would really appreciate it, send me a PM if you have a few laying around!


----------



## thunderchicken2

mafriend03 said:


> If anyone has one or two FOBs I can try I would really appreciate it, send me a PM if you have a few laying around!


Same here:darkbeer:


----------



## Red127

I admit to being slow sometimes, vern after scrolling through all 9 pages of this thread, but interested in FOBS and just want to be sure. FOBS are available for Easton ST Axis, correct? :embara:


----------



## archery ham

*Just a reminder: A drop away arrow rest is required for arrows equipped with FOBs.*


----------



## sneak1413

Red127 said:


> I admit to being slow sometimes, vern after scrolling through all 9 pages of this thread, but interested in FOBS and just want to be sure. FOBS are available for Easton ST Axis, correct? :embara:


yes that is correct.


----------



## Red127

Thanks, Sneak.


----------



## Slice

Paul Morris said:


> In about a week we should announce something that will make the FOBs VERY cool looking!:wink:


Paul,
Did I miss it, where did you hide the surprise Awwwww come on, quit being a scrooge show us.... Is it here yet.. huh huh.. what about now?:santa::blah:


----------



## Paul Morris

Slice said:


> Paul,
> Did I miss it, where did you hide the surprise Awwwww come on, quit being a scrooge show us.... Is it here yet.. huh huh.. what about now?:santa::blah:


I hope it shows up in the mail today



Red127 said:


> I admit to being slow sometimes, vern after scrolling through all 9 pages of this thread, but interested in FOBS and just want to be sure. FOBS are available for Easton ST Axis, correct? :embara:


As sneak mentioned, FOB good to go with Axis arrows and Axis FOBs. Not the standard FOBs.

Hope you give them a try!

If you want pm me your set up so I can double check things.


----------



## John Wayne

thunderchicken2 said:


> Same here:darkbeer:





mafriend03 said:


> If anyone has one or two FOBs I can try I would really appreciate it, send me a PM if you have a few laying around!



yall have a pm.:zip:


----------



## ace7038

OK, here goes my evaluation of FOBs, keep in mind I am no expert archer. I picked up my two packs at lunchtime and went to put the first one on a shaft and I though it was too loose. I called FOB and Paul answered(??on a Saturday afternoon???(his place must be like mine!)), I explained the situation, he asked me how the FOB was when I put the nock in (I had not done this yet) I did so and it tightened right up. I checked it for clearance on two bows and it had lots of clearance. I didn't even put a second arrow together I went to the basement and shot it out of both bows six times. It flew right where it should have. I don't have a broadhead target so that test will come when I get one (hint, hint, Honey for Christmas? That yellow Morrel thingy??). I had enough of walking the 20 yards to my target every shot so I set up a half dozen and let fly! First couple of rounds all went real well, FOBS are AWESOME little fellas! 
Until you hit the concrete wall beside (don't ask why I aimed the arrow here) the target. The point of the arrow backed up into the arrow shaft and that red FOB went right up the shaft to rear end the point. The knock came bouncing back across the basement and hit me in the shin. Pretty much a total lose of arrow, FOB, and the point. But on the constructive side of things I did aim the arrow there and pull the release (this was not what I had intended to do). The interesting part is the FOB is intact, only the 'lip' that rested against the back of the shaft and the front of the nock is gone. It didn't split shatter or even leave the arrow shaft. These are one sturdy little unit. I may just have to shoot nothing else from here on out.
Paul has been very concerned that I call him back and let him know how I like them (says this when I ordered them and when I got confused how they went on the shaft today) I will call you when I have shot them a full thousand times and then tell you but right now I know it will be I love them!

Amos


----------



## Paul Morris

Great to hear Amos (except for the arrow in the concrete).

Looking forward to your testing outside with broadheads in a stiff cross wind. That is where the FOB shines best.

Speaking of shine,

Got the FOB Bling today. Not ready to announce the particulars, let me just say it exceeds my expectations!

The reflective is so bright I could not take night photos without holding the light way off target.

Much more to follow but here are a few teasers.


----------



## tylerolsen12

Paul Morris said:


> Great to hear Amos (except for the arrow in the concrete).
> 
> Looking forward to your testing outside with broadheads in a stiff cross wind. That is where the FOB shines best.
> 
> Speaking of shine,
> 
> Got the FOB Bling today. Not ready to announce the particulars, let me just say it exceeds my expectations!
> 
> The reflective is so bright I could not take night photos without holding the light way off target.
> 
> Much more to follow but here are a few teasers.
> 
> 
> View attachment 323527
> 
> 
> View attachment 323529
> 
> 
> View attachment 323530
> 
> 
> View attachment 323531
> 
> 
> View attachment 323532


those look awesome paul i cant wait to see in real life those reflective ones look awesome

shot fobs some more today and still cant beileave how accurate these things are great product


----------



## bigram

Hey looking good:wink:


----------



## BowTech Dave

*FOB-Bling*

The Bling looks awesome! Paul, is right, the pictures do not do them justice. Let just say, it is the next big thing coming down the pipe!!!:wink:


----------



## Sep/timber/heat

*Fob*

I've tried them. Had good arrow flight but for me they touched my face on the anchor and that didn't feel right. Probably would have got used to it.


----------



## archery ham

Looks great Paul. I like them all. I might have to get some pink ones....Pepto FOBs. Neat.

I shot a few dozen today. I am testing a Speed Pro arrow that is 5.5 gpi. Major speed and flat shooting. With a Neon Green FOB, I could tell how flat the trajectory is. I have a 6~8 inch difference at 55 yards compared to my GT 55/75 Hunter XT. I need a scale. I may be under the IBO weight.

Keep the FOB teaser pics coming. 

Kevin


----------



## BowTech Dave

*Here is a little more!*

Just some ideas for all! Man this is fun!:tongue:


----------



## Paul Morris

More FOB Bling ( or is it FOBling?) All the new vernaculars are great!


----------



## tylerolsen12

BowTech Dave said:


> Just some ideas for all! Man this is fun!:tongue:


those are awesome i like it


----------



## bigram

So can we get this custom made?


----------



## bxroads

My only complaint is all the unused ACC's laying around. Paul, is there a solution?


----------



## sneak1413

Paul i like what im seeing. bling bling:thumbs_up:tongue:


----------



## Paul Morris

bxroads said:


> My only complaint is all the unused ACC's laying around. Paul, is there a solution?



Maybe,

I am getting smarter about the ACC's. What size do you have?


----------



## Paul Morris

Sep/timber/heat said:


> I've tried them. Had good arrow flight but for me they touched my face on the anchor and that didn't feel right. Probably would have got used to it.


As long as it it just felt weird, it would have turned into a kisser button of a sort and soon you would never know it was there until you shoot a vane again. Then things would feel weird!:wink:

Hope you give them another try. Usually if they do feel a bit off, about a week should do the trick.

Keep us posted if you try again.


----------



## jimineecricket

Sep/timber/heat said:


> I've tried them. Had good arrow flight but for me they touched my face on the anchor and that didn't feel right. Probably would have got used to it.


yea me too first thing I noticed. Whish we could put them up a inch or two like a fletch.


----------



## Slice

*Nice Bling*

Paul,
My wife wanted Pink Holographic Foil on her arrows. Well we know we have to keep the wife happy so here is one of her arrows.


----------



## xring_assassin

Those ^^^ arrows are really pretty!!


----------



## Paul Morris

*1/2 wrap or Full?*



Slice said:


> Paul,
> My wife wanted Pink Holographic Foil on her arrows. Well we know we have to keep the wife happy so here is one of her arrows.


Awesome looking!

I need a vote! 1/2 width wraps or full width? My vote is the wider wrap which is about 1 1/2 grain heavier.


----------



## xring_assassin

Paul Morris said:


> Awesome looking!
> 
> I need a vote! 1/2 width wraps or full width? My vote is the wider wrap which is about 1 1/2 grain heavier.


I like full width - maybe start another thread and throw it to poll?


----------



## ace7038

Full width definately. Those awesome!
Amos


----------



## Slice

Full width..


----------



## Paul Morris

One thing I forgot to mention.

Once you put the wraps on they will not fit in the storage tube. 

No problem/small problem/huge problem?


----------



## xring_assassin

Paul Morris said:


> One thing I forgot to mention.
> 
> Once you put the wraps on they will not fit in the storage tube.
> 
> No problem/small problem/huge problem?


NO problem here....


----------



## Slice

Not a problem here....


----------



## bigram

*Votes*

Full wraps and no problem:darkbeer:


----------



## dkoutdoors

*Thanks Paul, my wife saw the hollographic ones you did for your wife now she wants some, What will those cost me? I vote for the the full wraps, Reflective will work for me:wink:*


----------



## Pa. Patriot

bxroads said:


> My only complaint is all the unused ACC's laying around. Paul, is there a solution?


Ditto. Using 3-18's on my target bow. We demand some micro-fobs


----------



## Paul Morris

Pa. Patriot said:


> Ditto. Using 3-18's on my target bow. We demand some micro-fobs



According to Beiter, they make a 3-18 nock. The OD of the nock is 0.201 or 5.11 MM. So, looks like an Axis FOB will work great. You will need to remove the g-nock uni-bushing and go with the Beiter 3-18 nock.

Ha! Told you I was getting smarter on the ACC's!:wink:

Mirco FOBs good!  Tooling cost bad!  Need to get this project off the ground more before we can afford a micro FOB. But I hear you all!


----------



## Dodgerboy999

*Full wrap*

Hey Paul glad to see these things hit the public josh had told me about them and it is an awesome idea and my vote is for the larger wrap. shoot me a pm and let me know what other designs you are playing with would love to see them.


----------



## Slice

dkoutdoors said:


> *Thanks Paul, my wife saw the hollographic ones you did for your wife now she wants some, What will those cost me? I vote for the the full wraps, Reflective will work for me:wink:*


Well Paul is off the hook. Those Holographics are ones I made for my wife.


----------



## Jamesw

Well I finally shot a FOB.  

I have had the goodies to go on my new bow along with a tube of FOBs in drawer for over a month waiting on my bow.I found out yesterday it is still a few weeks off but wanted to try out the FOBs and my QAD rest.I dug out an old PSE Thunderbolt that had been hanging up a few years and worked on it a bit and set it up for FOBing.I followed the directions with the rest and used the T1 launcher and had no problems at all with clearance.I hope to get it outside and dialed in tommorrow but I don't think it will be any issue shooting the FOBs.The do not effect my anchor any so it should be just like shooting any other arrow.:darkbeer:

btw..Being able to cut,wrap and fletch 6 arrows in about 5 minuites sure is nice.


----------



## gdcpony

Paul, any word on that "no color" test batch? I am hoping they end up silverish/gray. Hope you'll be willing to part with them.


----------



## dkoutdoors

hey slice, where did you get the material


----------



## michiganchad

Well I finally shot my first deer with a fobed arrow. I shot I nice doe monday night. I love how these fobs control an arrow. Shot was 26 yard quarting away shot. I shoot a little high but it got the job done. I just got out of my stand and picked up my fob and my arrow was good to go again. Thanks Paul for making these and I cant wait to get some bling for them!!!


----------



## stehawk

Omega said:


> I tried fobs in the last few days. I have had good results as far as arrow flight goes. They stabilize the arrow well.
> 
> Accuracy is good. But that's the problem. I hit fob on fob too frequently and at $2.00 delivered, it gets too expensive to shoot them all the time. Yeah, I know that shooting groups is out, but when you are tuning, you have to shoot groups.



First time I ever heard someone complain about how accurate thier arrows are.


Ohh by the way, you don't have to shoot groups to tune a bow.:wink::darkbeer:


----------



## Slice

dkoutdoors said:


> hey slice, where did you get the material


dkoutdoors,
I sent you a PM in reqards to your question.


----------



## Slice

*Wrap Price*

Paul,
Have you come up with pricing yet on the wraps?


----------



## Paul Morris

_Accuracy is good. But that's the problem. I hit fob on fob too frequently and at $2.00 delivered, it gets too expensive to shoot them all the time. Yeah, I know that shooting groups is out, but when you are tuning, you have to shoot groups._


stehawk said:


> First time I ever heard someone complain about how accurate thier arrows are.
> 
> Ohh by the way, you don't have to shoot groups to tune a bow.:wink::darkbeer:


If you do like to shoot groups (So do I), you can set up a cheep 2 or 3" wide foam target in front of your block target at least an arrows length away. Then when you have a pass through, the FOB will pop off (undamaged for re-use) and you can try and for shoot the same hole. Those ballistic peel and stick gun targets make for a good spot indicator. They turn from black to green when you make a hit.




gdcpony said:


> Paul, any word on that "no color" test batch? I am hoping they end up silverish/gray. Hope you'll be willing to part with them.


It will be a while before we start the next production run. I think what we will do is not run White (the color is a problem).

Here is what it will look like












Slice said:


> Paul,
> Have you come up with pricing yet on the wraps?


The great folks at *Arrow Wraps Unlimited * www.arrowwrapsunlimited.com will be the exclusive supplier of FOB wraps. Adam uses only the highest quality material and prints. He should have something on the his website by the end of the week. We will NOT be selling wraps at StarrFlight but will have the info and link on our web site to AWU.

The price will be $6.95 for reflective wraps (A bakers dozen-13) and $5.95 for the non-reflective wraps.

But if you order a set of his arrow wraps along with FOB wraps, he will nock $2 bucks off (free shipping)

So then the price is $4.95 Reflective, $3.95 non-reflective.

To me that seems very reasonable.....What do you guys think???


----------



## cdtac1

I like that idea very much.


----------



## xring_assassin

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet....an hour ago the starrflight.com was same as always, I just logged on and TADA!!! I see the new color order part is up!! WOOHOO I can get my buddies to order all colors now!!!

I LOVE that new semi-no color FOB - I want 'em. Can't wait til the next run now.


----------



## BSeals71

WOOHOO.... :banana::cheers::hello2::rockband::rockhard::jam: :whoo:




xring_assassin said:


> ...an hour ago the starrflight.com was same as always, I just logged on and TADA!!! I see the new color order part is up!!


----------



## gdcpony

I am drooling already!:tongue: How long is "a while?" Next week?? I was good this year I swear Santa!



> It will be a while before we start the next production run. I think what we will do is not run White (the color is a problem).
> 
> Here is what it will look like


----------



## archery ham

I like it Paul. Good job.

Ok....let me go back to a previous question...forgive me for beating a dead FOB.

Looking at this "clear" or "off-white" FOB, it seems that it will allow light to pass through it. What if it had 3M reflective "glitter" inside it? 

I like it anyway. Cannot wait to order..... *WOO HOO......*


----------



## RKP25

Has anyone shot theFOB's through an airborne yet?


----------



## actionshooter38

*AbsoFOBing not!!!*

 Oh well, I gave 'em a try. I tried everything I have seen here on the forums and still couldn't get the FOBbing things to work. I even took it to my por shop, they contacted the rest manufacturer and they said sometimes they work, sometimes they don't. I lost 2 arrows and busted 5 of the 13 fobs. Guess it just wasn't in the stars. 
I still like the theory, maybe if I get the funds to try a different rest one day I'll give 'em another shot. 

Bow: Pearson Z32
Draw: 30" plus loop
Weight: 70
Rest: QAD hunter
Arrow: Carbon xpress maxima
Point: 100 gr field point

Best of luck to the rest of you.:darkbeer:


----------



## Paul Morris

actionshooter38 said:


> Oh well, I gave 'em a try. I tried everything I have seen here on the forums and still couldn't get the FOBbing things to work. I even took it to my por shop, they contacted the rest manufacturer and they said sometimes they work, sometimes they don't. I lost 2 arrows and busted 5 of the 13 fobs. Guess it just wasn't in the stars.
> I still like the theory, maybe if I get the funds to try a different rest one day I'll give 'em another shot.


What is your best guess as the problem? were they hitting the rest? How did the clearance look using the tester FOB?

I have a few Ideas....If you are willing to keep trying I would very much like to get them to work for you.


----------



## [email protected]

*QAD Ultra Hunter FOBing*

Actionshooter,
I have the same rest as you and after adjusting the cord to the rest and the string loop my arrows w/fobs fly like the arrows fletched at my pro shop. If you need help PM me or Paul Morris he is a great resource and is more than willing to help you.

Claude Bourgoin


----------



## bigram

Hey!

Out practicing the other night, 40 yrds, 5 arrows, the FOB-inhood(second i've gotten) was on arrow number 4 though. :darkbeer:


----------



## xring_assassin

bigram said:


> Hey!
> 
> Out practicing the other night, 40 yrds, 5 arrows, the FOB-inhood(second i've gotten) was on arrow number 4 though. :darkbeer:
> View attachment 327369


NICE!!!!

You have WAYYYY more snow than we do  Keep it there, I'll come play in it if I wanna.


----------



## bigram

xring_assassin said:


> NICE!!!!
> 
> You have WAYYYY more snow than we do  Keep it there, I'll come play in it if I wanna.


Im gonna hijack the thread for a minute if noone minds :wink:

Lots of snow?! what are you talkin about! we usually have about 3 feet more by now, at least! haha.


----------



## actionshooter38

*Problems with QAD Ultra rest Hunter*

Paul, 
I set up the rest per the instructions and your tutorial. I checked the clearance, and everything looked great. Tried my first fobbed arrow and the fob went one way and the arrow went to parts unknown. After retrieving the fob, it was dammaged beyond use. I looked to see where it was hitting. It appears to be striking the base of the rest, I could tell this due to the lifting of the moleskin. I thought the moleskin might be the culprit, so I removed it. I rechecked clearances, and readjusted the ripcord just in case I had done something wrong. I went back and forth like this for a couple of shots trying to evaluate what was not working. I reread the tutorial post, rechecked everything out and tried again. Same results, fob went zinging off to the side and this time my arrow struck the target funny and snapped in two. 
Since I don't consisder myself an expert archer, I took the bow to my pro shop for some help. Now, I must admit that this is the first experience with FOBs, but they have had experience setting up the QAD and other fall away rests. they rechecked everything I had done, paper tuned the bow, rechecked clearance with the tester FOB, and tried another arrow, same results. 
They called QAD to see if they had any sugfgestions, someone there told them they had a Z32 they would set up and get back to them. Their respons was to the effect, sometimes the FOBs work, and somethimes they don't.
So here I am down more than half a tube of FOBs, a couple of lost arrows and one broken, and still no joy. The rest works great with fleched arrows. I just can't afford to waste more arrows, and I didn't have many FOBs left to keep trail and error testing when I couldn't see any problems.
If you have any suggestions I'm willing to listen, just leary to keep throwing my money away. :sad:


----------



## Paul Morris

actionshooter38 said:


> Paul,
> I set up the rest per the instructions and your tutorial. I checked the clearance, and everything looked great. Tried my first fobbed arrow and the fob went one way and the arrow went to parts unknown. After retrieving the fob, it was dammaged beyond use. I looked to see where it was hitting. It appears to be striking the base of the rest, I could tell this due to the lifting of the moleskin. I thought the moleskin might be the culprit, so I removed it. I rechecked clearances, and readjusted the ripcord just in case I had done something wrong. I went back and forth like this for a couple of shots trying to evaluate what was not working. I reread the tutorial post, rechecked everything out and tried again. Same results, fob went zinging off to the side and this time my arrow struck the target funny and snapped in two.
> Since I don't consisder myself an expert archer, I took the bow to my pro shop for some help. Now, I must admit that this is the first experience with FOBs, but they have had experience setting up the QAD and other fall away rests. they rechecked everything I had done, paper tuned the bow, rechecked clearance with the tester FOB, and tried another arrow, same results.
> They called QAD to see if they had any sugfgestions, someone there told them they had a Z32 they would set up and get back to them. Their respons was to the effect, sometimes the FOBs work, and somethimes they don't.
> So here I am down more than half a tube of FOBs, a couple of lost arrows and one broken, and still no joy. The rest works great with fleched arrows. I just can't afford to waste more arrows, and I didn't have many FOBs left to keep trail and error testing when I couldn't see any problems.
> If you have any suggestions I'm willing to listen, just leary to keep throwing my money away. :sad:


How about giving me a call 1-888-488-4712. My guess is that if it is hitting the base of the rest even though you had the clearance, it is a cam timing issue which causes the arrow to be pushed down at release.

When I talk with you we can go over what to check. We will get to the bottom of this! 

Regards,


----------



## cameron

Paul,

Two questions...

1. Do you sell a pack with each one of the colors? Yes, I have a need, both for 3D and disply...

2. Are my .351 diameter arrow FOB's ready for production?:tongue:


----------



## Paul Morris

cameron said:


> Paul,
> 
> Two questions...
> 
> 1. Do you sell a pack with each one of the colors? Yes, I have a need, both for 3D and disply...
> 
> 2. Are my .351 diameter arrow FOB's ready for production?:tongue:



If you call me to order I can make a rainbow pack special request.

As far as the oversize shafts.....Sorry, we need to sell a lot more FOBs to pay for new tooling:wink:

Do your 0.351 arrows use a uni-bushing and standard nock? If not, can you get a uni-bushing for them? I might have a solution.


----------



## Slice

Has anyone besides me hung their FOBS on the Christmas Tree :santa:? Good morning you Fobulous Folks.


----------



## xring_assassin

Slice said:


> Has anyone besides me hung their FOBS on the Christmas Tree :santa:? Good morning you Fobulous Folks.


I didn't hang FOB's but my kids hunter Dan is in there!! I couldn't resist having a treestand and bowhunter in my Christmas tree....


----------



## Slice

xring_assassin said:


> I didn't hang FOB's but my kids hunter Dan is in there!! I couldn't resist having a treestand and bowhunter in my Christmas tree....


:thumbs_up Very cool


----------



## bxroads

> Their respons was to the effect, sometimes the FOBs work, and somethimes they don't.



What they were saying, but in a nice way, is that some guys know how to tune a bow and time a rest and some don't. 

This has nothing to do with a FOB. Your fletching is making contact just like the FOB but your fletching is more forgiving.


Roads


----------



## xring_assassin

bxroads said:


> What they were saying, but in a nice way, is that some guys know how to tune a bow and time a rest and some don't.
> 
> This has nothing to do with a FOB. Your fletching is making contact just like the FOB but your fletching is more forgiving.
> 
> 
> Roads



I agree wholeheartedly with this statement. The bow is out of tune to be hitting. Vanes are hitting HARDER but they flex instead of showing the ill affects on an amplified level.


----------



## hossophie

well tried my fobs yesterday and so far so good. I still need to shoot more before I'm convinced. 

I mean it took until my second set of 3 arrow groups before I broke one......... Thanks for the extra one Paul




John


----------



## Twinsfan

i shot some FOB's and love them.


----------



## Pa. Patriot

finally got to shot my FOB's at some distance today.

2" to 4" groups at 50 yards.

Here's the linky:
http://archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=604117


----------



## KJ-hunter

Got my FOBs today and they make contact with my arrow holder or rest. My bow is tuned and shoots great with vanes, so I am not sure if I want to change everything to see if I like FOBs. So my first experiance was not what I hoped it would be. 

:sad:


----------



## bigram

KJ-hunter said:


> Got my FOBs today and they make contact with my arrow holder or rest. My bow is tuned and shoots great with vanes, so I am not sure if I want to change everything to see if I like FOBs. So my first experiance was not what I hoped it would be.
> 
> :sad:


Ok, so what part is it contacting exactly, the containment arm ( if you have one) the prong, or the lil rubber arrow holder thing? (that you put the arrow in so you can draw back)


----------



## cameron

Paul Morris said:


> If you call me to order I can make a rainbow pack special request.
> 
> As far as the oversize shafts.....Sorry, we need to sell a lot more FOBs to pay for new tooling:wink:
> 
> Do your 0.351 arrows use a uni-bushing and standard nock? If not, can you get a uni-bushing for them? I might have a solution.


Will be ordering soon. Wife said no more spending until after xmas...


----------



## rogbo

KJ-hunter said:


> Got my FOBs today and they make contact with my arrow holder or rest. My bow is tuned and shoots great with vanes, so I am not sure if I want to change everything to see if I like FOBs. So my first experiance was not what I hoped it would be.
> 
> :sad:


You won't need to change "everything". Most likely just one thing and just a very small amount. Bet you a dollar it's the arrow holder.:wink:


----------



## brifish

*FOB on pass thru*

when used in a hunting application do the FOB's stay on the arrow or do they pop off? I'm thinking of trying them.


----------



## rodney482

brifish said:


> when used in a hunting application do the FOB's stay on the arrow or do they pop off? I'm thinking of trying them.


They pop off....will laying on the ground in the area of the hit!


----------



## Slice

cameron said:


> Will be ordering soon. Wife said no more spending until after xmas...


Cameron be careful, remember what happened on the 3d site when FOB's were mentioned. You don't want to get laughed at (ha ha). They are a great product and Paul is great to deal with.

If you decide to get one of the new colors and want to swap some let me know. I have red ones that I would be willing to swap for some neon blue or other color.


----------



## KJ-hunter

Looks like it is hitting the arrow holder. Would I be better off moving the rest up and changing the loop position or finding a low profile arrow holder? I don't want to hunt with out an arrow holder.


----------



## T.P.O.#3

just trim it down with a razor knife, works great.


----------



## stehawk

Shot my first fobs today. They performed great. Tried and compared them to 4" feathers and 4" vanes in a 15-20 mph cross wind at 50 yds.. THey out performed the vanes and feathers --- had noticeably less drift (sorry but I didn't take the time to measure just how much). They did measure 8 fps faster than feathers on the chron. So far I like them! I used a TT shakey hunter rest and shot them from a 08 Martin Firecat. Only took a few mins to set up and shoot them--I give them a big thumbs up.:darkbeer:


----------



## ahawk19

*Fobs*

Got them and and put them on my arrows. I shot fixed blades last season before I made the switch to the snypers...best broadhead there is ...thats another story. I put my razorcaps on from last year which I had some problems with...getting them to group. Put the fobs on with half a wrap, screwed the broadheads in. Lined them up and Shot three arrows and hit all three dots i was aiming at..backed up five yards aimed at my arrow and split it. Must say im impressed.


----------



## tylerolsen12

ahawk19 said:


> Got them and and put them on my arrows. I shot fixed blades last season before I made the switch to the snypers...best broadhead there is ...thats another story. I put my razorcaps on from last year which I had some problems with...getting them to group. Put the fobs on with half a wrap, screwed the broadheads in. Lined them up and Shot three arrows and hit all three dots i was aiming at..backed up five yards aimed at my arrow and split it. Must say im impressed.


good shooting you got to love the Fobs work great dont they i will never shoot anything else


----------



## xring_assassin

ahawk19 said:


> Got them and and put them on my arrows. I shot fixed blades last season before I made the switch to the snypers...best broadhead there is ...thats another story. I put my razorcaps on from last year which I had some problems with...getting them to group. Put the fobs on with half a wrap, screwed the broadheads in. Lined them up and Shot three arrows and hit all three dots i was aiming at..backed up five yards aimed at my arrow and split it. Must say im impressed.


FOB'n hood with BROADHEAD!!! :mg: 

Bigram my fellow Canadian friend - we have OFFICIALLY been outdone.


----------



## bigram

xring_assassin said:


> FOB'n hood with BROADHEAD!!! :mg:
> 
> Bigram my fellow Canadian friend - we have OFFICIALLY been outdone.


I guess so.... but on the upside, WE ARE CANADIAN!:darkbeer: HAHA

Ya, congrats on the FOB-inhood, and with a BH to boot!


----------



## BSeals71

bigram said:


> Hey!
> 
> Out practicing the other night, 40 yrds, 5 arrows, the FOB-inhood(second i've gotten) was on arrow number 4 though. :darkbeer:
> View attachment 327369


Nice Shooting! :darkbeer:


----------



## Paul Morris

"_What do I care if they fly a broadhead better, straighter, faster and in adverse weather. I do not like how they look_"....

That is our next challenge folks..I am not even sure how to address the issue. My brain does not function in terms of what I look like (as you can tell by my videos :wink. Although there may be something to this....Some folks do not want to stand out of the crowd.

*BTW-Great shooting! * A broadhead robin hood! Let's see here......how about a *BroadFOBinHood*?:wink: Sounds like Royalty term...

FWY-I have the IT guy working on updating the site with all the new 2007 photos (close to 100!). I guess it is more work than I thought....Hang in there guys, your photos will be posted!


----------



## bigram

Paul Morris said:


> "_*What do I care if they fly a broadhead better, straighter, faster and in adverse weather. I do not like how they look*_"....
> 
> This is something i have never been able to understand either... "I won't shoot a FOB, because im more worried about how im going to look when shooting a deer, rather then garenteeing more accuracy"
> 
> At first, i too thought they looked somewhat funny, but now i think they are as normal as the next fletching.


----------



## archer1914

asked a question in a pm today was surprised to hear back so soon in a matter of hours figured it would be after christmas will be setting up new bow when i figure out which one i am getting with fobs cant wait to play with all the new toys 

thanks paul


----------



## cameron

Slice said:


> Cameron be careful, remember what happened on the 3d site when FOB's were mentioned. You don't want to get laughed at (ha ha). They are a great product and Paul is great to deal with.
> 
> If you decide to get one of the new colors and want to swap some let me know. I have red ones that I would be willing to swap for some neon blue or other color.


After the holiday's we'll have a FOB party.:wink:


----------



## Bubb

Bow huntin.... IS there a second gunman on the grassy knob???? Even if that guy is the master mind behind the fob who cares.... Its new are you still shooting a recurve???? New things are fun to try!! And you have to admit technolgy brings better stuff down the road! I know when I get my set up I'll be trying some, just to see. You ever thrown 20$ on a date and never got a call back??? Who cares try them and see for god sakes. You might shoot better?


----------



## rodney482

For me its all about being able to shoot as accuratley as possible.(with hunting equipment)

I know the FOB will stabilize my broadhead tipped arrow better than any other vane/fletch on the market. 

I am not sure what more a bowhunter could possibly want.


----------



## stehawk

bigram said:


> Paul Morris said:
> 
> 
> 
> "_*What do I care if they fly a broadhead better, straighter, faster and in adverse weather. I do not like how they look*_"....
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if he's looked in the mirror lately
> I think they look neat and I love how they perform. Gonna have to work on prices to boost sales though:wink:
Click to expand...


----------



## Paul Morris

> Gonna have to work on prices to boost sales though:wink:


Well....I wish we could but there is not much room to come down and still have a fair margin.

Manufacturing a FOB will never be as cheep as an extruded die cut vane. Most shops charge 3-5 bucks to strip, clean and glue a set of vanes. The FOB design is also much more complicated to produce that the Turbo or Accu Vane. Making an injected molded part with a 0.030 thick wing ring structure and a double back wedge fin in not as easy as one would think.

Quick Spins $19.95/36 (a dozen arrows) + Glue and time
Turbo Nocks $19.95/Doz (Price coming down:wink
Bi-Delta Vane $14-16/36 (a dozen arrows) + glue and time
Shrink Fletch $15-24/6 (1/2 dozen arrows) That's $30-$48 per dozen (Yikes!).
Accu Vane $17.40/Doz

Considering the molding cost of a FOB compared to other alternatives designs, the price seems rather competitive??:wink: Plus the FOB is the only thing that will fly my Zwickey's at high speed:wink:


----------



## xring_assassin

stehawk;5914796 QUOTE said:


> I think they look neat and I love how they perform. Gonna have to work on prices to boost sales though:wink:



I agree - I think they look neat but I also think that they are a really good value for what they cost. I don't have a CLUE what Paul has into this venture in total - but I know tooling costs, and I know roughly what wildTV charges for advertising - my GUESS is that a tonne more FOB's need to be sold JUST to cover the tooling costs....I am certain the prices eventually will fall once our friend Paul gets the money he has into the FOB project back out of it and begins turning some serious profits 

EDIT addition - Paul you posted as I was typin' ya goose  your post explains things beautifully


----------



## bigram

Ya, i've always thought that when you compare the prices, its rather even, and if you use them like you should ( spot shooting ) they last just as long.


----------



## ace7038

One point that seems to be missed is when you damage and arrow beyond being usable you can take the FOB off the arrow and use it on a another shaft. You can not do this with a vane. If you put an arrow through a vane then you have to clean it off and glue on a new one, bust an FOB and you just slide another on, ready to shoot in seconds.


----------



## michiganchad

Hey paul, Are the three fob wraps on the the website the only ones available? I would like to get some reflective wraps but there are none on there site.


----------



## Paul Morris

martinman78 said:


> Hey paul, Are the three fob wraps on the the website the only ones available? I would like to get some reflective wraps but there are none on there site.


We need to give Adam at AWU a little more time. Everything things seems to take twice as long as you think. I should have held off on the announcement until things were further along. My Mistake.

Adam sent me a bunch of different test wraps which is why I thought things were further along. I am sure the plan is to offer the most popular colors and reflective wraps as well. My Plan was to back off until after Christmas and then make a few tugs on the rope and see what I can do about getting things together.

As soon as he is up and running I will toot the horn.


----------



## mtboho

Looks like a great product!!!! I am gonna order some. How much speed loss did people notice over blazers for instance?


----------



## ahawk19

*Fobs*

Sorry I was down for a few days. I think I like that I may change my AT name to BroadFOBinhood. Sounds catchy. Anyways I will be taking these to Ohio with me for some last minute January action. Maybe I'll Fob one of them there 150 class whitetail buck deers! I'll defiantly post some pictures if that happens. Merry Christmas to all..Im up late been helping play santa for my neice and nephew should be a joyful morning.


----------



## stehawk

Paul Morris said:


> Well....I wish we could but there is not much room to come down and still have a fair margin.
> 
> Manufacturing a FOB will never be as cheep as an extruded die cut vane. Most shops charge 3-5 bucks to strip, clean and glue a set of vanes. The FOB design is also much more complicated to produce that the Turbo or Accu Vane. Making an injected molded part with a 0.030 thick wing ring structure and a double back wedge fin in not as easy as one would think.
> 
> Quick Spins $19.95/36 (a dozen arrows) + Glue and time
> Turbo Nocks $19.95/Doz (Price coming down:wink
> Bi-Delta Vane $14-16/36 (a dozen arrows) + glue and time
> Shrink Fletch $15-24/6 (1/2 dozen arrows) That's $30-$48 per dozen (Yikes!).
> Accu Vane $17.40/Doz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the molding cost of a FOB compared to other alternatives designs, the price seems rather competitive??:wink: Plus the FOB is the only thing that will fly my Zwickey's at high speed:wink:


Good answer. I really do like how they perform and its much it easier for us good ole ky boys than plucking them thar feathers after we catch an owl.:wink: Bottom line----they make an arrow fly better/straighter than anything I've ever shot---period.:darkbeer:


----------



## stehawk

mtboho said:


> Looks like a great product!!!! I am gonna order some. How much speed loss did people notice over blazers for instance?



Conducted my own test-------Fobs vs blazers!!!:wink:


arrow-- Blackhawk pro 4000
wrapped
field point---100gr
total weight-- Blazer---377gr
Fob-----375gr

First set of three shots through Pro Chron-----Blazer 294--295--295
Fob 296 -296- 296

Second set of three shots-------------------Blazer 296-295-296
pulled hard into the valley Fob 296-296-296

third set of three shots were the exact same as the second. 

Yeah, I know the blazers were 2 grains heavier.:wink: The fobs shot exactly the same speed every shot. The blazers had one shot in each group that was 1fps slower. Bottom line--if you're worried about speed lose--DON'T BE!:darkbeer:


----------



## mtboho

thanx I was curious on that and you cleared it up!!!!!!


----------



## archery ham

I would like to take a moment of silence for all of the FOBs that sacrificed their lives this year for their fellow archers. 



(all together now)

To the FOBs !!!!!!........epsi:


----------



## deepzak

Someone may have asked this already, but I cant bring myself to read every post on here. Can you use something like the Luminock with these?


----------



## rogbo

deepzak said:


> Someone may have asked this already, but I cant bring myself to read every post on here. Can you use something like the Luminock with these?


Yes you can. Someday I'm gonna learn how to link threads here but in the meantime.....do a search for luminok under the main search heading on the AT home page. When I did this, "fobs and lumenok's" was the ninth thread on the list.


----------



## Paul Morris

deepzak said:


> Someone may have asked this already, but I cant bring myself to read every post on here. Can you use something like the Luminock with these?


Here is a cool link to "how to make your own FOB lighted nock" that a customers/friend made. Best of both worlds. Lighted nock that stays with your arrow on a pass through.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MgZ1TuQy7A

Archers Flame nocks (AT Sponsor) works right out of the box but will come off with the FOB on a pass through. 

Regards,


----------



## Paul Morris

I hope everyone had a great Christmas.

I think this year we turned the corner of the FOB being a gimmick. Not a day goes by I do not hear great things about the product. Still a long ways to go and many bills to pay, but I think 2008 may be the year of the FOB.

I am off to Hunt the Grey Ghost (Coues Whitetail) Thursday-Monday. We catch up with things when I get back.

Take care,


----------



## tylerolsen12

have a good hunt paul make sure to take some pictures of your kill


----------



## rogbo

Give em hell Paul.


----------



## deepzak

Paul Morris said:


> Here is a cool link to "how to make your own FOB lighted nock" that a customers/friend made. Best of both worlds. Lighted nock that stays with your arrow on a pass through.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MgZ1TuQy7A
> 
> Archers Flame nocks (AT Sponsor) works right out of the box but will come off with the FOB on a pass through.
> 
> Regards,


Sweet, thanks for the response


----------



## Slice

I hope you all had a save and Fobulous Christmas.


----------



## raymonmarin

*Pay me please*



Paul Morris said:


> Congratulations! Now that will make for some fine eating.
> 
> Next time a big buck! Did I mention, the FOBs are lucky
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! *Thanks for the back up!* Hard to believe that some folks think I could get away with selling snake oil. That does not bother me so much as saying folks are not truthful and that I pay people to lie
> 
> For the record, yes we do have a few staff shooters. But NOBODY is paid to say anything about the product. Most folks who know me, I am 100% honest and call it like I see it. I welcome feedback both good and bad. Many of the folks who had some mixed results, I (and with the help of you all!) got things to work. Having open dialog and communication helps everyone.
> 
> Thank you everyone!
> 
> Regards,


Paul I just ordered mine and the instant email that you send supporting your product is unheard of in business now a days great job.
Oh by the way you owe me a dozen for that last sales pitch. :darkbeer:


----------



## belden148

I tried the FOB's out the other day, I fell in love with them almost immeadiatly. Deffanatly buying a couple packs so I can mix and match colors. Thanks again guys for lettin me try some out.


----------



## dkoutdoors

congrats on the FOB's:wink:


----------



## gdcpony

I lent a couple FOB's to a friend with a TT rest. I expected great results after seeing him shoot with his 4" vanes. They dove into the ground at 15yds (shooting at 20). I heard contact and saw this damage on one of the FOB's. Looked like a pretty hard hit! I tried to clear up the pics some but can't edit for crap. It looks like the tips of his rest prongs nailed the FOB's leading edge.
I figured a couple small adjustments to his lanyard would have fixed the problem (never had it on my TT so I'm not sure of the exact fix). I figure the rest was bouncing up (the bow more than passed the slider test), but could not get him to make any changes as this was his hunting set up and it is still bow season here. 
What would be the best test to see if this would happen on the bow BEFORE shooting it the first time FOB'd? I hate to think that he might have a poor impression of them for something that could be easily remedied. I would like to see more people around here with FOB's on their arrows, and this type of thing may prevent that.
I know Paul is out hunting, but I figure there are enough FOB gurus here to answer.
By the way, crazy glue does work to repair FOB's! I got three back in action for practice arrows that way and they group just fine out to my range's current max (60yds).


----------



## rogbo

I had similar damage when I first shot my fobs and similar erratic flight. Please check his arrow holder on the shelf. even if it looks like it's clearing I would strongly suggest trimming it down. I think this is a much more common problem than bounce back of the rest.


----------



## joker17

Will the fobs clear on my dxt with muzzy zero effect rest?


----------



## rogbo

JOker, if it's clearing with the fletching you are currently using, it's going to clear with a fob.


----------



## joker17

Thank you Rogbo! I'm going to give them a try.


----------



## Pa. Patriot

Shot some more at 50 yards (indoor) today.

I'm getting easy 2" better groups with FOB's over blazers. 3-4" is the norm at 50.
Squeaked in a sub 1.5" group too. I was giggling like a school girl when I saw that. 
Broke another FOB. But it was fun anyway.


----------



## tylerolsen12

Pa. Patriot said:


> Shot some more at 50 yards (indoor) today.
> 
> I'm getting easy 2" better groups with FOB's over blazers. 3-4" is the norm at 50.
> Squeaked in a sub 1.5" group too. I was giggling like a school girl when I saw that.
> Broke another FOB. But it was fun anyway.


great shooting patriot


----------



## rogbo

PA, what sight are you using? A leupold 6 X 12? I don't think I can see the spot at 50. Geez it sucks getting older. great shooting.


----------



## dkoutdoors

Great shooting, FOB'S are fobulous arent they. That is some serious groups.


----------



## Pa. Patriot

rogbo said:


> PA, what sight are you using? A leupold 6 X 12? I don't think I can see the spot at 50. Geez it sucks getting older. great shooting.


LoL. Granted, that was a lucky group. But I was holding them w/in 4" most of the time. 
But for the record: Cobra LX and Anchor Sight (no peep) 


Went out today to try and fill doe tag with the FOBS. Darn deer went up into the neighbors field instead of my buddies (where I was hunting). 
Itching to tag a deer with these  Got my buck back in Oct before I tried FOB's...


----------



## 22lyons

Going to buy some for myself and buddies to try for new years. Seems to me the greatest benefit would be out west with long cross wind shots??? Am wondering if the name alone doesn't appeal much? Thinking something a bit more hip like "foil fletching" advanced fletching technology or something. Your welcome to use the the idea for a price. 

Happy New Year and good luck on the hunt.


----------



## Slice

Well Paul, I just ordered another set (Blue this time). I will be using these for indoor shooting. Thanks for making this fobulous product.


----------



## watch_man

We had the AIUK Ironman challenge on the 29th. Shot across the UK at 8 locations from Scotland to London. Everyone shot the same round at the same time. 7 Doz at 30m on a 40cm FITA Target.

As the wind was very strong at the Lincolnshire venue - the strongest I have shot in, I decided to shoot Axis FMJ's with Fob's. I have to admit I am not the best archer in the world and only do it for fun. However the Fob was a great leveler in the wind. I beat someone who would normally beat me, I was very close (11 points) to scoring the same as someone I would expect to be trounced by. 

I can only put it down to the FOB's. The Met office in the UK reported constant winds of 26 Knots/30 mph gusting to 43 Knots/49 mph at the weather station 3 miles from our field.

I have shot the FOB's in lower wind and while good they didn't have the same effect, so for me the stronger the wind the better the FOB is.

Now all we have to do is get some made for CX Nano's !


----------



## erasmu

stehawk said:


> Gonna have to work on prices to boost sales though



I haven't tried FOBs yet. I shoot only targets and have changed to spring steel rests. I would need to put one of my drop aways back on. I will probably do that at some point, but am in no hurry. However, I sure don't see a price of $19.95 a dozen being a negative in any way. (I believe stehawk was just kidding.) As others have mentioned, a shop will charge $3 apiece plus vanes to strip and refletch. Those who complain about damaging them in groups have a choice to not shoot groups. Heck, few indoor spot shooters ever shoot groups. When they do, they are not surprised when an arrow is ruined. Outdoors I use pin nocks because it is so common in field shoots for arrows to hit each other. Shooting individual spots is probably better practice than groups anyway. As far as tuning goes, you can tune with a series of small spots. A group is not a requirement for tuning.

FOBs sound like a great idea to me. Even though I am a target shooter, I will probably try them at some point. If I were a hunter with a dropaway rest installed, I surely would.

p.s. I sure don't understand anyone seriously complaining about the appearance. They are different. At first people thought Blazers looked different and couldn't believe they would work. Heck, when compound bows came out, most thought they looked wierd. I don't think many say that now. FOBs are different, but neat and clean in design.


----------



## stehawk

erasmu said:


> I haven't tried FOBs yet. I shoot only targets and have changed to spring steel rests. I would need to put one of my drop aways back on. I will probably do that at some point, but am in no hurry. However, I sure don't see a price of $19.95 a dozen being a negative in any way. (I believe stehawk was just kidding.) As others have mentioned, a shop will charge $3 apiece plus vanes to strip and refletch. Those who complain about damaging them in groups have a choice to not shoot groups. Heck, few indoor spot shooters ever shoot groups. When they do, they are not surprised when an arrow is ruined. Outdoors I use pin nocks because it is so common in field shoots for arrows to hit each other. Shooting individual spots is probably better practice than groups anyway. As far as tuning goes, you can tune with a series of small spots. A group is not a requirement for tuning.
> 
> FOBs sound like a great idea to me. Even though I am a target shooter, I will probably try them at some point. If I were a hunter with a dropaway rest installed, I surely would.
> 
> p.s. I sure don't understand anyone seriously complaining about the appearance. They are different. At first people thought Blazers looked different and couldn't believe they would work. Heck, when compound bows came out, most thought they looked wierd. I don't think many say that now. FOBs are different, but neat and clean in design.



Yep the price for the first 1/2 FOBs I received was $0. I got 6 of them in the Christmas give-a-way---- hard to beat the price of those. I actually believe that at twice the current price they're still a bargain!!:darkbeer: I don't care what people think of the looks or anything else--they simply make an arrow fly straighter than anything I've ever shot outa my bow.:mg::darkbeer: Happy New Year!


----------



## Paul Morris

gdcpony said:


> I lent a couple FOB's to a friend with a TT rest. I expected great results after seeing him shoot with his 4" vanes. They dove into the ground at 15yds (shooting at 20). I heard contact and saw this damage on one of the FOB's. Looked like a pretty hard hit! I tried to clear up the pics some but can't edit for crap. It looks like the tips of his rest prongs nailed the FOB's leading edge.
> 
> What would be the best test to see if this would happen on the bow BEFORE shooting it the first time FOB'd? I hate to think that he might have a poor impression of them for something that could be easily remedied. I would like to see more people around here with FOB's on their arrows, and this type of thing may prevent that.


The TT rest is works great but sometimes the set up is not timed for FOBs. Most of the time if the FOBs are hitting, so are the vanes you just can not tell with vanes. So anything you have to do to get the FOBs to work will only make a vane work better as well.

As a general rule, Rogbo has it nailed, arrow guides are the biggest problems. If the tester looks good, I would suggest to check the timing of the rest before you have someone shoot them. With the TT rest and most rests, I like having the rest coming to the full up position and the last 1/2-1 inch of draw. Also having the cord attached about level with the bottom of the grip on the downward bus cable makes any drop rest work better. Many folks have the cord attached only an inch or two below the rest. This causes a delay in the rest drop and pulls the down bus cable more to the riser than parallel with the bus cable. Bounce up issues with the TT rest are harder to fix, it is a matter of playing around with the timing.

But in any case, having a rest clearing a FOB is a good way to know if your rest is set up right.

Hope this helps.

Happy New Year!


----------



## mofarmboy

paul just wanted let ya know we setup one of my buddyies guardians yesterday with the qaud rest.after trimming the prongs the fobs performed flawlessly.needless to say hes hooked.he shot his blazers and fobs at 40yds in a 20mph crosswind.the results were less than 2in of drift for the fobs and 6in for the blazers.i also submitted another doe to the fob harvest page.she was fobitized at66yds feeding in a cut beanfield


----------



## Paul Morris

mofarmboy said:


> paul just wanted let ya know we setup one of my buddyies guardians yesterday with the qaud rest.after trimming the prongs the fobs performed flawlessly.needless to say hes hooked.he shot his blazers and fobs at 40yds in a 20mph crosswind.the results were less than 2in of drift for the fobs and 6in for the blazers.i also submitted another doe to the fob harvest page.she was fobitized at66yds feeding in a cut beanfield


Thanks for the help (another FOBohaulic is born) and congrats on another FOB-O-Deer!

Here is a photo of my Coues Buck I got Sunday night (Rifle hunt). I was by myself so the photo did not come out very good. Also my camera was to cold for a field shot so this was taken back at camp after I boned him out and made the pack (Yikes! it was some rough country) Coues deer do not get as big as most deer. This one was an average 3 1/2 year old deer (3x3 + eye guards). I saw only one bigger deer in 8 days of hunting but could not get a shot. Out west taking long shots on Coues deer is not unusual and sometime required (I practice a lot). This shot was 448 yards with only 10 minutes of shooting light left on the last day of the hunt. My riffle is Zero at 300. The drop at 448 was about 12 inches. Double lung good hit. Thanks to Tres here on AT to help get me dialed in and learn some great info from a real sniper. As Tres says, its all just a math equation. In my case 4,900 feet elevation, 38% humidity, temperate 48, cross wind not a factor, angle of the shot 25 degrees. I had my "cheat cards" with me as Tres suggested so taking this shot with a rock solid rest was just a math problem. If you look closely you can see my "Weatherby eye brow", cat claw wounds on my neck and the blood on my hands was not the deer

Regards,


----------



## rodney482

Paul Morris said:


> Thanks for the help (another FOBohaulic is born) and congrats on another FOB-O-Deer!
> 
> Here is a photo of my Coues Buck I got Sunday night (Rifle hunt). I was by myself so the photo did not come out very good. Also my camera was to cold for a field shot so this was taken back at camp after I boned him out and made the pack (Yikes! it was some rough country) Coues deer do not get as big as most deer. This one was an average 3 1/2 year old deer (3x3 + eye guards). I saw only one bigger deer in 8 days of hunting but could not get a shot. Out west taking long shots on Coues deer is not unusual and sometime required (I practice a lot). This shot was 448 yards with only 10 minutes of shooting light left on the last day of the hunt. My riffle is Zero at 300. The drop at 448 was about 12 inches. Double lung good hit. Thanks to Tres here on AT to help get me dialed in and learn some great info from a real sniper. As Tres says, its all just a math equation. In my case 4,900 feet elevation, 38% humidity, temperate 48, cross wind not a factor, angle of the shot 25 degrees. I had my "cheat cards" with me as Tres suggested so taking this shot with a rock solid rest was just a math problem. If you look closely you can see my "Weatherby eye brow", cat claw wounds on my neck and the blood on my hands was not the deer
> 
> Regards,
> 
> View attachment 332200


Congrats on the Coues, thats a great buck.


----------



## mofarmboy

congrats on the coues deer and great shot!!!!! i never undestood why some people call long range shots unethical.its all about practice and execution!!!!


----------



## caribou creek

Paul Morris said:


> Thanks for the help (another FOBohaulic is born) and congrats on another FOB-O-Deer!
> 
> Here is a photo of my Coues Buck I got Sunday night (Rifle hunt). I was by myself so the photo did not come out very good. Also my camera was to cold for a field shot so this was taken back at camp after I boned him out and made the pack (Yikes! it was some rough country) Coues deer do not get as big as most deer. This one was an average 3 1/2 year old deer (3x3 + eye guards). I saw only one bigger deer in 8 days of hunting but could not get a shot. Out west taking long shots on Coues deer is not unusual and sometime required (I practice a lot). This shot was 448 yards with only 10 minutes of shooting light left on the last day of the hunt. My riffle is Zero at 300. The drop at 448 was about 12 inches. Double lung good hit. Thanks to Tres here on AT to help get me dialed in and learn some great info from a real sniper. As Tres says, its all just a math equation. In my case 4,900 feet elevation, 38% humidity, temperate 48, cross wind not a factor, angle of the shot 25 degrees. I had my "cheat cards" with me as Tres suggested so taking this shot with a rock solid rest was just a math problem. If you look closely you can see my "Weatherby eye brow", cat claw wounds on my neck and the blood on my hands was not the deer
> 
> Regards,
> 
> View attachment 332200


 Another gray ghost has been found .You are still useing my tree stand ? I do wish to be able to come down again and find that spot .Weatherby eye brow --lol. You are now a member of the club. Ive caught myself twice now --didnt learn the first time


----------



## xring_assassin

Congrats on the deer Paul!


----------



## ArcheryNut2006

Are there different sizes? How much do they weigh?


----------



## Paul Morris

Thanks for the congrats! The story is somewhat funny and when I have time I'll fill you all in. I would rather be lucky than good comes to mind.  I did not realize my Weatherby brow until the next day when I looked in the mirror. Between the gun and the Cat Claw, I have a few typical Arizona battle scars for my efforts. 



ArcheryNut2006 said:


> Are there different sizes? How much do they weigh?



The world record Pope and Young is right around 128 +/- taken by a friend of a friend a few years back (Man do I wish he was using FOBs at the time!). Boone and Crockett world record is about 144 +/- taken in 1953 (typical). The Coues Whitetail has it's own classification because they are a smaller deer and could not compete with typical whitetail species. A big buck will weight about 150 lbs on the hoof. If you are interested here is a good link to a site all about Coues Deer. 

http://coueswhitetail.com/

The term Grey Ghost is something you have to see to believe. You can be glassing a hillside for hours and not see a thing, then all at once, there they are. Then just like a flash....Gone! It is like they pop up from rabbit holes.
They are also very elusive. Many a time I have seen deer spot a hunter walking on a hillside well over 3/4 of mile away and run to the next county. Current there is a bounty on for the first FOB Coues deer. There are about 6 of us that are seeing who can get the 1st one with a FOB. My guess it will not be me! I would call myself an above average Elk Hunter with a stick, but the Coues deer I have not been able to figure them out. I have come close but no cigar.

Regards,


----------



## phk691

My new arrows


----------



## Paul Morris

Good looking arrows! Thanks for the post.


----------



## bigram

Congrats Paul!:darkbeer:


----------



## rogbo

ArcheryNut2006 said:


> Are there different sizes? How much do they weigh?



Was Nut talking about the deer or the FOB's?


----------



## KurtVL

FOBS suck (just kiddin)

i broke 5 of them last night


Because im a bone head and havnt stopped shooting one or two arrows in the same spot in basement

hey Paul could you make them alittle more durable for us jug heads

they fly awesome and would recommend them to everyone


----------



## baldyhunter

*drop zone*

I have a doz. new arrows on the way as well as a slightly used (but new to me) Guardian. I'm really considering FOB's. Arrows are victory v6's in .350 spine. The rest is a Trophy ridge drop zone. Anyone see any future setup issues or will these things fly sweet with this setup? Just wondering before I dump the $. How do these effect the speed of an arrow?
Thanks


----------



## rogbo

No problems that I can see. The speed question, from what I can see has had differing results. Some have reported a couple FPS less and some a couple FPS more. Some see a slight drop in trajectory at extended differences and some see less drop....In my opinion it is more likely than not a tuning issue. I don't know the difference in speed from blazers to FOB's in my set up as I haven't had a chrono in years, however I will tell you that for my hunting distances (40 max) I didn't have to move my sights at all. They're gonna fly perfectly for you....they always do.


----------



## bigram

ArcheryNut2006 said:


> Are there different sizes? How much do they weigh?


If you were talking about the FOBs then yes. You can get them in the 1" diameter size ( Mr.Morris recomends this for first time FOB users) Which comes in sizes for standard ICS arrows. Or you can get it for Axis arrows. The FOB weighs about 24.5 grains

And you can get 1.25" FOBs, which are designed for larger heavier broadheads. 
Hope this helps. 



baldyhunter said:


> I have a doz. new arrows on the way as well as a slightly used (but new to me) Guardian. I'm really considering FOB's. Arrows are victory v6's in .350 spine. The rest is a Trophy ridge drop zone. Anyone see any future setup issues or will these things fly sweet with this setup? Just wondering before I dump the $. How do these effect the speed of an arrow?
> Thanks


The Starrflight order page says the Victory V-force and V force HV arrows will fit on the Standard ICS FOB. I found a slight increase in arrow speed, and someone recently did a test, FOBs against Blazers, the FOBs shot the same speed more consistantly, and i believe 1 fps faster. I don't see any problems with you setup. Hope this is all you wanted to know.


----------



## baldyhunter

*thanks*

thanks for the info guys. I think I'm sold. I'll post what I think after I get them.


----------



## Johnny Deer Man

Does anyone use TAP ("THE ARCHERY PROGRAM") with fobs? I used it with my blasers and single chrono velocity and it was near perfect. Problem is that it is the pro shop's chrono and they wont let me chrono down range. If I don't do a 2 range chrono then I need the fletching dimensions...What dimensions do I use with the FOB?

Thanks Guys!


----------



## phk691

I'm useing the 1 inch standard FOB on my Victory V-1 arrows and a drop zone rest


----------



## Paul Morris

rogbo said:


> Was Nut talking about the deer or the FOB's?


Yikes! Sorry about that! I think it was about the FOB:embara:



Johnny Deer Man said:


> Does anyone use TAP ("THE ARCHERY PROGRAM") with fobs? I used it with my blasers and single chrono velocity and it was near perfect. Problem is that it is the pro shop's chrono and they wont let me chrono down range. If I don't do a 2 range chrono then I need the fletching dimensions...What dimensions do I use with the FOB?
> 
> Thanks Guys!


On Target Has a program for the FOBs (Gen I). I sent them some Gen II FOBs so hopefully they will have a program for the new FOBs.

I would suggest to start out plugging in 3" low profile vanes and see what happens. The FOB is a different beast so you may just need to experiment to see. As your broadhead increases in size the FOB performs better. So field point data may not work for broadheads. I have limited data with decay rates for FOBs (but I know I should). Last data I have;

70# 28" draw Legacy
CX 200 26 3/4" shaft, 100 gr point, FOB
10yd= 274fps
20yd= 270fps
30yd= 267fps

Hope this helps!

Regards,


----------



## hunter78

*weights*

Wondering what the weight diffenence is between vanes and fobs. I'm just learning. Try not to laugh.


----------



## bigram

100 and 1000 packs available
1.5" Shield (3 grains) .3" high
1.75" Shield (3.5 grains) .4" high
1.8" (4.5 grains) .4" high
2" (5.5 grains) .4" high
2.25" Shield (5.5 grains) .4" high
2.4" (6 grains) .4" high
3" (8.5 grains) .5" high
4" LP (9.5 grains) .4" high

This is off the Bohning website. so an arrow fletched with 3 1.5" shield vanes, will have 9 grains on it. An arrow with 3 4" LP vanes on it will have 28.5 grains of vane on it. 
The QuickSpin 4" vane weighs 12 grains, so 3 on 1 shaft is 36 grains. The QuickSpin 1.5" fletch weighs 3.2 grains, so 3 on one shaft is 9.6 grains. It all depends on brand and length of vane though. 
A FOB is 24.5 grains.


----------



## joker17

Phk691 Where did you get those arrow wraps.


----------



## phk691

I got the wraps from Onestringer


----------



## ace7038

I couldn't resist posting my arrows after seeing those above.

I am out of time right now for this. I have to take a few minutes to 'remember' how to do this and thenI will post the picture, UGH!


----------



## DUGF007

When will you have some fobs for the easton a/c/c 3-49 and 3-60? Will it be with or without the unibushings?


----------



## rodney482

phk691 said:


> My new arrows


Those are sweet


----------



## sneak1413

bigram said:


> 100 and 1000 packs available
> 1.5" Shield (3 grains) .3" high
> 1.75" Shield (3.5 grains) .4" high
> 1.8" (4.5 grains) .4" high
> 2" (5.5 grains) .4" high
> 2.25" Shield (5.5 grains) .4" high
> 2.4" (6 grains) .4" high
> 3" (8.5 grains) .5" high
> 4" LP (9.5 grains) .4" high
> 
> This is off the Bohning website. so an arrow fletched with 3 1.5" shield vanes, will have 9 grains on it. An arrow with 3 4" LP vanes on it will have 28.5 grains of vane on it.
> The QuickSpin 4" vane weighs 12 grains, so 3 on 1 shaft is 36 grains. The QuickSpin 1.5" fletch weighs 3.2 grains, so 3 on one shaft is 9.6 grains. It all depends on brand and length of vane though.
> A FOB is 24.5 grains.


And a fob is always the same weight. not glue variances with them. you can get up to 3 grains difference just in glue on fletching traditionally. glue has weight as well.:wink:


----------



## cdtac1

Paul, my fob's came while I was out of town over the holidays and I just had the chance today to try them out. All I did was scrape off my blazers and put the fob on (still had some residual glue left on the arrow wraps due to being in a hurry to try them) and out of my TT rest they work great and fly straight. Now I will have to buy a good supply of them for turkey season. Thanks for making them and consider me hooked!


----------



## mafriend03

cdtac1 said:


> Paul, my fob's came while I was out of town over the holidays and I just had the chance today to try them out. All I did was scrape off my blazers and put the fob on (still had some residual glue left on the arrow wraps due to being in a hurry to try them) and out of my TT rest they work great and fly straight. Now I will have to buy a good supply of them for turkey season. Thanks for making them and consider me hooked!


Gobbler Guillotine and FOBs what a wonderful turkey season it will be!:darkbeer:


----------



## rogbo

I love it. Time and time again the FOB is proving itself. What's slightly amusing are the symptoms or stages of "fob-alism" First there is doubt, uncertainty and outright denial "do these really work, are they just a gimmick" Next the grudging admittance "sure they work great but they're ugly" or "they touch me in funny spots" :eek2: Then the first taste...." wasn't sure about this but I shot one just to see..." and the final stage of advanced fobalism....."I love these things" Can't live without them" and finally "I just made another order". Hooked.


Fob-alism Definition? The strongest addiction known to archers. Once you start you just can't stop. Forget that slow moving M-train. All aboard the FOB Express!!


----------



## Slice

Thanks Paul for the quick service. I got my second dozen of FOB's today (this time blue). I get my bow back on Saturday, I got new set of custom strings, cables and a tuning from Santa. These are going to look great with my new Blue and Silver Wolfden strings. Keep up the fobtastic customer service and you will be selling more of these then you know what to do with. Take care.


----------



## Paul Morris

cdtac1 said:


> Paul, my fob's came while I was out of town over the holidays and I just had the chance today to try them out. All I did was scrape off my blazers and put the fob on (still had some residual glue left on the arrow wraps due to being in a hurry to try them) and out of my TT rest they work great and fly straight. Now I will have to buy a good supply of them for turkey season. Thanks for making them and consider me hooked!


Ha! Great to hear!



Slice said:


> Thanks Paul for the quick service. I got my second dozen of FOB's today (this time blue). I get my bow back on Saturday, I got new set of custom strings, cables and a tuning from Santa. These are going to look great with my new Blue and Silver Wolfden strings. Keep up the fobtastic customer service and you will be selling more of these then you know what to do with. Take care.


Thanks for your continued use of the FOBs Slice!

FYI-


I just got back a few days ago and will be leaving again to play Javalina guide for a few Canadian FOB shooters coming down tonight. I will be out until next Friday. I will check back when I get back.

If anyone notices folks trying to get answers from me I would greatly appreciate you letting them know I am out until next Friday.

Many thanks to all my FOBing friends!

Regards,


----------



## tylerolsen12

Paul Morris said:


> Ha! Great to hear!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your continued use of the FOBs Slice!
> 
> FYI-
> 
> 
> I just got back a few days ago and will be leaving again to play Javalina guide for a few Canadian FOB shooters coming down tonight. I will be out until next Friday. I will check back when I get back.
> 
> If anyone notices folks trying to get answers from me I would greatly appreciate you letting them know I am out until next Friday.
> 
> Many thanks to all my FOBing friends!
> 
> Regards,


will do paul have a great hunt


----------



## archery ham

*test post - you tube*


----------



## xring_assassin

Hey dats MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!
I wish I had done that with my new camcorder. AND I wish I knew how to get my video converted to that youtube adobe (whatever format that is) video with less loss.
ANYONE with info on the BEST format to upload to youtube please let me know. 
I feel so proud to have my video sitting here now 
Thanks ham!


----------



## Bow Jangles

phk691 said:


> My new arrows


Those are some great looking arrows! I'm a UGA grad myself and may have to steal your idea when I order myself some FOB's.


----------



## phk691

Bow Jangles said:


> Those are some great looking arrows! I'm a UGA grad myself and may have to steal your idea when I order myself some FOB's.



These re the ones I had first but the dark red is hard to find when they pop off in the woods.


----------



## Rattler

Paul, congrats on the "white ghost" Nice thick antlers! 

I havent shot a target league in 20 years and got first place this past fall beating out the current Womens State Champ.....that speaks volumes for the FOBs.


----------



## BowTech Dave

*Beating a girl!*

Rob, how have you been? Beating a Girl, huh? You must feel proud!!!:wink: Seriously, good shooting. The FOBs work awesome for target shooting. I sure hope to see more target archers using them in 2008 and beyond.




Watersnake said:


> Paul, congrats on the "white ghost" Nice thick antlers!
> 
> I havent shot a target league in 20 years and got first place this past fall beating out the current Womens State Champ.....that speaks volumes for the FOBs.


----------



## ace7038

OK I think this should work. 
My FOB arrows.


----------



## michaelmac

Hey Paul what type of rest do you recommend for a Matthews Feathermax bow? I will be using Bemin 400 ICS hunter carbon arrows? 

Michaelmac


----------



## xring_assassin

ace7038 said:


> OK I think this should work.
> My FOB arrows.


Where'd you get those wraps? This fellow canuck wants some too!


----------



## bigram

michaelmac said:


> Hey Paul what type of rest do you recommend for a Matthews Feathermax bow? I will be using Bemin 400 ICS hunter carbon arrows?
> 
> Michaelmac


Mr.Morris is gone til friday

I've shot the beman ics arrows with fobs, get the standard fobs for them. Not sure what rest would be best, but i like my RipCord for my SBXT


----------



## michaelmac

Thanks for the help.

Michaelmac


----------



## ace7038

Hey xring, I got them from onestringer here on AT. Mindy sent me a couple of different designs in a pm after I asked about them. I just love the stars and stripes wraps they make but I can't shoot them here and I asked if they could do something like those and they did. Very quick service too! If I can find the pm I'll forward it to you.


----------



## rodney482

bigram said:


> Mr.Morris is gone til friday
> 
> I've shot the beman ics arrows with fobs, get the standard fobs for them. Not sure what rest would be best, but i like my RipCord for my SBXT


The ripcord works great with the FOB's

+1


----------



## Bubb

I would really like to see a FOB that by itself is reflective no wrap needed!!! Then you wouldn't need a reflective wrap save weight and still see really good with flash light! Reflective white or orange!!!!! (PLEASE)


----------



## DUGF007

Paul when you get back could ya answer my question I left on the 3rd, thanks Doug http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=5978126&postcount=511


----------



## tylerolsen12

DUGF007 said:


> Paul when you get back could ya answer my question I left on the 3rd, thanks Doug http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=5978126&postcount=511


dug he said that it will probably be after the fobs take off a bit more because i understand that the tooling cost are very exspensive for the different size fobs


----------



## tylerolsen12

Bubb said:


> I would really like to see a FOB that by itself is reflective no wrap needed!!! Then you wouldn't need a reflective wrap save weight and still see really good with flash light! Reflective white or orange!!!!! (PLEASE)


i belive he tried to do this but it didnt turn out well i belive it was a couple pages back where he said this


----------



## Huaco

I have 11 (broke one) easton axis HIT arrows. I ended up getting them cut just a hair too short for my comfort. I am talking 1/8th inch would make a big difference here. Do these FOB's add any length? If so, how much?


----------



## rodney482

cagstorm said:


> I have 11 (broke one) easton axis HIT arrows. I ended up getting them cut just a hair too short for my comfort. I am talking 1/8th inch would make a big difference here. Do these FOB's add any length? If so, how much?


Sorry the FOBs do not add length to your arrows. I think that is what you are asking. Can you move your rest back any further?


----------



## Snowcamphunter

I enjoy flectching my arrows and replacing wraps to change the looks .

I just enjoy archery that much instead of always trying to go to some new FAD. i really think myself nothing will ever replace the feathers and vanes.. i sure hope not anyway.


----------



## caribou creek

Snowcamphunter said:


> I enjoy flectching my arrows and replacing wraps to change the looks .
> 
> I just enjoy archery that much instead of always trying to go to some new FAD. i really think myself nothing will ever replace the feathers and vanes.. i sure hope not anyway.


 For many years totaling now 50 .Ive been die in the wool traditionalist ,long bow and recurves. Compounds were new once and when Allen gave design rights to PSE. I was set firm that i would never shoot a compound .Times change and so do we Long bows will always be part of archery history .You can even find a few poeple out there that are still dinosaurs shooting long bows for hunting .We find recurves are used now for competitions .We must remember that compounds are real bows also {words/quote of my good freind Ray Alt} 
I build my own arrows and dearly love to change my crests and feathers and vanes .In my retirement it is more to keep me busy now than a hobbie .I still hunt with long bows ,I still dig out my compounds for hunts { i have many also }.My wooden arrows still get used .Carbons do break .Feathers and vanes fall off .I still repair them .

When FOBs came out. Ive seen that new changes were comeing to archery .Archery has come a long ways from indian bows and arrows of the past . Fred bear fought to make changes in archery world .We have seen bowyers come and go .As we continue to shoot archery we change every day .Just a little every day and dont see it .Unless we stop and review where we started to shoot and what bows and arrows we used .We see changes in the new rest we bought last week .Why --Oh my buddie on chat page told me it would change the way i shoot .The new 5 dozen carbon arrows we have trying to find just the right one for our shooting or hunting needs .And again --Joe blow tells me he shot a 10 piont buck with these arrows and i should buy some and get my 10 point buck this year .Funny how we make small changes every day with out really knowing .

FOB's came out with a banner that told me that this was another fad. I tried them .I really love to shoot them and have used them for hunting with success.Ive told my freinds that i really like them and use them So We find that we change over the years .We dont want to be dinosaur's so we try any thing and every thing on market .Then there is a product that comes out that will be around for many years .Maybe not used by all .But some .just like wood arrows ,fiberglass ,alumiunim arrows --Hey some one told me that there is a new arrow on market made from the down of unborn geese !

I still fletch my arrows ,Hand crest .I glue on vanes and change wraps .I use Fob's and now working on dealership .Dinosaurs disappeared from face of the earth ---iam going to leave my mark here on earth with feathers ,vane ,crested arrows and Yes --Fob's .Iam not telling you to use these fob's ,Maybe just try them --Not all archery is carved in stone !


----------



## Slice

Well put Caribou Creek. The only thing missing from your post was an :amen:


----------



## Masheen76

Well, I've just ordered up my first batch. Gonna see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## helix33

*Speed loss*

Do the fobs cause any spped loss compared to Vanes?


----------



## rogbo

helix33 said:


> Do the fobs cause any spped loss compared to Vanes?


No apparent loss. If you go back and look on page 12 of this thread, stehawk posted some Chrono comparisons. I know this is a very long thread.


----------



## sneak1413

i have found that my fobs weighed in at 8 grains heavier than my blazers. the chrono claims 2.5 fps loss over blazers. but when you shoot them out to a distance of 40 yards i may have lost 1". shoot them in the wind and you will be twice as close to the bullseye with fobs than you will with vanes such as blazers. i tested the fobs and blazers indoors with no wind to make testing difficult and at 40 there was a minute change between fobs and blazers besides that my groups were tighter with the fobs. outside at 40 yards with a 20 mph+ side wind i shot the blazers which hit 2" low and right on the left edge of my block target. the same arrows with fobs hit the target straight left about 4 or 5 inches. if your concern is speed loss then i would say that depending on the vane of choice, there will be little to no loss on most vanes and added speed on some vanes. good luck and i hope this answers your question.


----------



## rodney482

I too shot them indoors at 50 yds, FOBs and Blazers were all right together. with maybe the Blazers hitting a tad low.


----------



## Paul Morris

I'm Back:wink:

Hunt went great! Now we have two new life long friends from Canada. Josh, Chris and myself were mainly focusing on scouting/guiding rather than hunting. When someone flies 3,000 miles to hunt Desert Pigs (Javelina), it was important for us to do our best and make sure it was worth the trip. One got a Pig, the other almost got one and they both had a few spot and stalks on some dandy 160+/- mule deer (one spaghetti head non-typical) and even a close call on a monster 120 +/- Grey Ghost (Coues). What a hoot! It was as much fun watching as doing.

Thanks to Lloyd and Paul for coming all that way to hunt with the local StarrFlight Boys. Considering they have never been here before and spot and stalk was not the norm for them, they did great! Within a few steps each from getting some big desert deer. Not an easy thing to do for sure. Also thanks for the tips to hunt the Grey Ghost! As long as we can keep what we learned from you a secret (location only). I think your techniques may prove to work very well on these elusive critters.



michaelmac said:


> Hey Paul what type of rest do you recommend for a Matthews Feathermax bow? I will be using Bemin 400 ICS hunter carbon arrows?
> 
> Michaelmac


I shoot Mathews but not familiar with that bow....Are you looking for a full containment rest like the Ripcord? Or a conventional rest like the Drop Zone? I have the new Mathews Convertible HD II on my hunting bow this year and love it. You may want to check if that rest will fit your riser. If so...It will fit like a glove and the engineering is very impressive. Shoot me a pm and lets go over what you are looking for.



DUGF007 said:


> Paul when you get back could ya answer my question I left on the 3rd, thanks Doug http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=5978126&postcount=511


Well....The ACC's and oversize shafts are not a top priority. As mentioned in this thread tooling is very expensive. From my understanding if you remove the uni-bushing from the 3-60 it will take a standard easton super nock. The standard FOB will work with this set up.



cagstorm said:


> I have 11 (broke one) easton axis HIT arrows. I ended up getting them cut just a hair too short for my comfort. I am talking 1/8th inch would make a big difference here. Do these FOB's add any length? If so, how much?


Only a fraction. You are looking for 1/8 inch = 0.125. The FOB has a shoulder that keep the FOB from sliding forward but will only push the nock back by 0.070".



helix33 said:


> Do the fobs cause any spped loss compared to Vanes?


Yes and no. On lighter poundage bows shooting mini vanes and light heads you will probably loose a little speed after 50 yards. If you use standard 2" blazers or 3" vanes you should pick up a bit of speed. For those who shoot heavier pound bows and larger heads you should see a notable increase in speed over 40 yards.

As a general rule, the bigger the arrow & head, the faster you shoot and/or the worse the weather, the better the FOB will perform vs. a vane.

Regards,


----------



## baldyhunter

*Drop zone and fobs.*

I just tried the fobs and love them. My arrows are flying straight and true with no extra tuning. I got them and had to try them so I threw them on some new arrows and they performed like a dream. I didn't see one arrow wobble!
My only concern is with my arrow holder on my shelf. I have a drop zone rest (which worked perfectly with fobs) with a arrow holder which wouldn't offer enough clearance for fobs. I can't remember the name of the company that makes the arrow holder. It is a triangle shape with an open top that clamps the arrow in place so you can move your bow 360 degrees without the arrow falling out. I really liked this arrow holder and rest combination. Since this holder doesn't offer enough clearance, I was wondering if anyone knew of a different arrow holder that would offer clearance for fobs and contain the arrow since the drop zone is not a full containment rest? I really don't want to have to buy a different rest because I've become very fond of this one. What are other people with drop zones using with fobs to hold their arrows in place? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Paul Morris

baldyhunter said:


> I just tried the fobs and love them. My arrows are flying straight and true with no extra tuning. I got them and had to try them so I threw them on some new arrows and they performed like a dream. I didn't see one arrow wobble!
> My only concern is with my arrow holder on my shelf. I have a drop zone rest (which worked perfectly with fobs) with a arrow holder which wouldn't offer enough clearance for fobs. I can't remember the name of the company that makes the arrow holder. It is a triangle shape with an open top that clamps the arrow in place so you can move your bow 360 degrees without the arrow falling out. I really liked this arrow holder and rest combination. Since this holder doesn't offer enough clearance, I was wondering if anyone knew of a different arrow holder that would offer clearance for fobs and contain the arrow since the drop zone is not a full containment rest? I really don't want to have to buy a different rest because I've become very fond of this one. What are other people with drop zones using with fobs to hold their arrows in place? Thanks for the help.


Great to hear the FOBs are working good for you!

You may want to raise the rest enough to clear the arrow holder. This will require raising your nock set as well. I find on many set ups having the arrow centered at the top of the burger hole will give you the clearance and you will not have any problems with tuning.

Keep us posted!


----------



## ace7038

Today was test day for FOBs at my place. Sorry I have no pictures to show but I will tell you what I found happens. I have done two things different with my FOB arrows which may or may not cause adverse affects of these results.
I shot 30 yards in a 20 mph almost broadside breeze. I had trouble with my black hole (or what is left of it, don't shoot in the center unless you want a pass through!) falling over in the wind especially after an arrow impact from the front and then it would rock and fall over on its side. I just kept putting arrows into it.
I put FOBs on Victory 400 shafts that are 384 grns and Easton Epic 400 that are 412 grns with 4 inch Duravanes. I did not shoot any FOB arrows with wraps but I have them and I think they will give me a better foc but next time. The Eastons tended to show the wind drift by about 2 to 2.5 inches over where the Victory's impacted the target. The victorys also impacted a good inch higher on the target than the Eastons did using the same aiming point. I was using field points and not broadheads. When I get a broadhead target that will be the final test.
I was surprised to see such a large amount of wind drift to the vaned arrows. I usually don't shoot on the windy side of the barn but thought this would be a good day to test. 
I shoot a switchback at 63#. 
These FOBs are really wining me over but man are they hard to see in the target from 30 yards out on a hazy day! I though I missed completely with two arrows only to walk down there to find out that they were all in a decent group (2") for me anyway.


----------



## Slice

THANKS PAUL!  over accurate  fobs.


----------



## xring_assassin

Hey Bigram - Slice got a FOB'n hood! :thumbs_up


----------



## Twinsfan

Jamesw said:


> Well I have a new bow and rest coming so I ordered some of these things to try.They are certainly different but look like they are working well for a lot of people.I really like the idea of being able to pop them off to carry plenty of arrows in a small tube while traveling.


you will love them. they are the greatest "fletching" on the market.


----------



## Paul Morris

Nice FOB-N-hood! Cool looking wraps too!

Hey Guys....Check out this thread...I need your help

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=617077

Regards,


----------



## dkoutdoors

awesome Idea Paul I am in. They need you to chime in over at http://www.3dshoots.com


----------



## tylerolsen12

look what i got today a FOB-N-Hood


----------



## Paul Morris

Nice shooting!

Congrats on the FOB-N-Hood


----------



## tylerolsen12

thanks paul


----------



## MoNofletch

The first one is cool...second still ok 4th or 5th you are pissed!!!:wink:


----------



## pew222

*Thanks*

Im still relatively new to archery and I dont shoot an expensive bow. I paid almost as much for a dozen of the Gold Tip XTs fletched with 2" Blazers as I did for my Bear Jackie Bushman Pro on end of season sale from Walmart. I was fortunate enough to get some shooting lessons from a super nice guy who at the time I didnt realize who he was (Bob Keller-Keller Bowsights) when I was having my bow tuned at our local pro shop. Ive been shooting with the Blazers for a little over a year now and I can usually group 5 arrows about 5" or 6". "Not too bad I thought, it will kill a deer", until I started reading all about the FOB. For christmas my wife bought me a QAD Ultra Pro Series rest and a pack of the FOBS. She bought them off ebay for a little cheaper than what they cost on the starrflight website, but for "just trying them out" it wasnt a bad deal. I stripped 3 arrows of the Blazers and put on orange wraps, then popped the fobs on. I set my target up first at 10yds just to see if I would even be in the same area as my Blazers. My first shot hit just about an inch low and left so I backed up to 20yds. The first shot hit about 2" low and again about 1" left. I figured what the hell, ill go ahead and shoot another arrow at the same spot just to see what happens. I took my 3rd shot and I saw a FOB go flying off in the air. I went to check it out and the fob from my 2nd shot broke where it connects on the knock. Best 2 consecutive shots ive ever had. Ive since used them with my Hellrazors and they fly just as straight and true as my field points. I have to shoot at different spots so that I dont break all of the FOBS. Id just like to thank Paul for such a great product. These things really work. The only thing I dont like about them is that theyre going to cause me to buy a better bow.:wink:


----------



## rogbo

Congrats on the success to everyone enjoying thier fobs. You know....it's true. A fob makes just about everything better. I was outside today and was revelling in the fact that it wasn't raining (for a change) although still overcast. Pulled out a pack of FOB's and the clouds parted and that single ray of brilliant sunlight streaked down right to the tube of hot pink fobs in my right hand. Like the G man himself wanted a look at what all the hubub is about. After that I went in and had a bowl of cherios. I swear that they stay crunchier in milk LONGER with FOB's on the table. Yup Air smells sweeter, grass is greener, sun is warmer, I grew two inches, lost 15 lbs and grew some of my hair back just looking at my FOB's. Who'd a thunk it? Seriously who couldn't use a pack? :teeth:


----------



## xring_assassin

pew222- that's the coolest review I've seen in a long time. Thanks for sharing that with us!


----------



## Paul Morris

Pew222,

Thanks for talking the time to make a great post! Seems to me that folks are starting to realize the FOBs are not that complicated and just plain work! 

Funny but from my observations, the folks that are new to about 3-5 years in the sport are up for FOBs right away. So are the guys that have been around long enough see the changes and know some stuff works (compound bows, carbon arrows, drop rest etc..). The guys in the middle are the tough sale. 
----------------------------

Rogbo....Classic! :thumbs_up Need to start a book of FOBulous thoughts and poems.

ALL YOU GUYS ARE GREAT!


----------



## Paul Morris

Just wanted everyone subscribed to this thread to know about the FOB You Tube give away!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=617077&highlight=starrflight+fobs

Regards,


----------



## helix33

Dear Paul,

I just thought I would tell you about my FOB experience. I shot Fobs yesterday for the first time. I will admit that I was a little cautious to jump on the band wagon. I just received my new Crackerized 82 Airborne, and I had Crackers set it up to shoot fobs. I want to say that FOBs do all they claim to do and are great. I'm very happy with the performance that the FOBs gave me out of the 82nd. They stabilize the arrow quickly and are extremely accurate. I've tried other air foils such as accu-vanes and they worked pretty well also but were very noisy. The FOBs didn't seem to be any nosier than the vanes that I normally shoot. I personally have jigs and tons of vanes and I enjoy fletching arrows to an extent but I must say that I'm going to be using FOBs from here on out. I simply want the absolute best performance equipment available and the best performance out of that equipment and I think that is what you get by using FOBs over vanes, not to mention the ease to refletch and the durability of the FOB. Quite simply you have a great product and a great tool for any archer. My 82nd is shooting 342fps at 70lbs 29" 350gn Fobed arrow.


----------



## MoNofletch

I have been saying that for a LONG time!!....FOB's work great! (and stay crunchy...even in milk! :wink:LOL!)

That is funny!


----------



## Mach4

*FOB size*

I ordered some FOBs for my new Victory Vforce HV350 arrows, the standard size according to your web site and they are too big. The o.d. on the victory's is 0.280 on my caliper. The FOBs fit my old goldtips fine, o.d.=0.300. Now what? Do I need the axis size? Any help is appreciated,

Bob


----------



## BowTech Dave

Mach4 said:


> I ordered some FOBs for my new Victory Vforce HV350 arrows, the standard size according to your web site and they are too big. The o.d. on the victory's is 0.280 on my caliper. The FOBs fit my old goldtips fine, o.d.=0.300. Now what? Do I need the axis size? Any help is appreciated,
> 
> Bob


Bob,

You have the right size. The FOBs will fit some arrows a little looser than others do to their small O.D. differences. I shoot Goldtips, my wife shoots Lightspeeds. The FOBs are snug on mine but when you put them on hers they a just a little looser. Now the questions is... Do they fit tight when you insert the nock through them? The nock is the main component that holds the FOB tight in place. Let me know if you don't mind.

Dave


----------



## Mach4

The nock will hold them in place, but there is quite a wobble due to the gap. I ask about the axis size because axis arrows are 9/32 or 0.281". Victory lists the o.d. for last years hv 400 (.350 spine) at 0.290, but these arrows are only .280, they actually taper to .278 at the very end. The o.d. of my old gold tips 7595 that the FOBs fit measured right on at 0.300 and the i.d. of the FOB is 0.310


----------



## Paul Morris

Mach4 said:


> The nock will hold them in place, but there is quite a wobble due to the gap. I ask about the axis size because axis arrows are 9/32 or 0.281". Victory lists the o.d. for last years hv 400 (.350 spine) at 0.290, but these arrows are only .280, they actually taper to .278 at the very end. The o.d. of my old gold tips 7595 that the FOBs fit measured right on at 0.300 and the i.d. of the FOB is 0.310



We have tested the FOBs on 3355's through the larger shafts up to 0.315 OD.

You should not see and wobble on the 0.278 shaft as the nock will seat the FOB firmly in place. You could run your arrow wrap to the back to tighten the gap but we have never seen any problem having the gap. This is due to the air right over the shaft is a laminar flow rather than turbulent.

The ID of the Axis FOB is 0.278. I suppose you could use these and drill out the back with a 0.250 drill so the nock will press through. I really think you will be fine with the standard FOBs.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Mach4

Tomorrow I'll wrap my arrows and see if that helps. They worked great on a couple of the old gt that I had laying around without fletching. I'll also check my rest to make sure that I'm not getting interference with the faster arrows. Thanks for the help.

Bob


----------



## Hunt1

Just tried them today and only shot three times. Shot one close to the target to check the clearance and destoyed both FOBs on the next two shots at 20 yards by shooting through the ring. I probably should have listened to the warnings about shooting at a different spot!!!


----------



## Mach4

My wraps didn't arrive today so I trimmed some electrical tape to fit and placed 2 layers, then installed the FOB. Nice snug fit, No wobble and they really started to perform. I think the 2008 Victory HV may be kind of a 'tweener' sized arrow, but with a little work the FOBs will perform.


----------



## casoundinc

*FOB's and Shoot Through Strings...*

I used to shoot a Martin Scepter III with the X setup and I loved shooting my FOB's. I also shot them with a Mathews LX and same thing. I was shooting with a Trap Door rest. I tuned bare shaft and (I know a little nuts...) would get a perfect hole on paper with a bare shaft from about 4 - 6 feet... Then pop on the FOB's and they were great. I shot them on Easton X7 Cobalts 2312's and 2212's for my 3D setup... Black FOB's with Black knocks and the arrows would disappear on 3D targets... They would make some noise when I busted them up but otherwise they were fine... Both the deer I got with them did not seem to notice and as the FOB's pop'd off when the arrow passed through it was really easy to find the head of the blood trail..

A lot of fun and a great product. Paul is really helpful and if I still shot compound, I would still be shooting FOB's

Coll


----------



## bigram

casoundinc said:


> A lot of fun and a great product. Paul is really helpful and *if I still shot compound, I would still be shooting FOB's*
> 
> Coll



Wait... u meen not only did you quit shooting FOBs... but also quit shooting compounds! whats wrong with you?! :darkbeer: jkjk


----------



## BIG archer

*new fob*

paul,
how about makeing the fob fit down the shaft 1 to 1 1/2 inches so they wont hit my face or force many to change their anchor point???? just put a longer collar on them. yes I know they would weigh a few grains more. thanks


----------



## Paul Morris

casoundinc said:


> I used to shoot a Martin Scepter III with the X setup and I loved shooting my FOB's. I also shot them with a Mathews LX and same thing. I was shooting with a Trap Door rest. I tuned bare shaft and (I know a little nuts...) would get a perfect hole on paper with a bare shaft from about 4 - 6 feet... Then pop on the FOB's and they were great. I shot them on Easton X7 Cobalts 2312's and 2212's for my 3D setup... Black FOB's with Black knocks and the arrows would disappear on 3D targets... They would make some noise when I busted them up but otherwise they were fine... Both the deer I got with them did not seem to notice and as the FOB's pop'd off when the arrow passed through it was really easy to find the head of the blood trail..
> 
> A lot of fun and a great product. Paul is really helpful and if I still shot compound, I would still be shooting FOB's
> 
> Coll


Hey Coll,

Good to hear from you!!! I was wondering what happened. Shooting a real stick slinger sure is fun! Best of luck! FYI- I have a few Proto-type FOBs left for recurve shooters:wink: But you need to use a carbon arrow.



BIG archer said:


> paul,
> how about makeing the fob fit down the shaft 1 to 1 1/2 inches so they wont hit my face or force many to change their anchor point???? just put a longer collar on them. yes I know they would weigh a few grains more. thanks


In a year or so we should have the money to make a GEN III target FOB. It will weigh about 12 grains. The ring wing will be in front, about 1/4 wide and the back fins will taper to the hub. The current FOB is an overkill for many applications so the target FOB should still fly most of the new fangled broadheads (but just my beloved Zwickey's:wink):


----------



## archery ham

*Someone lied to me. I tried FOB's on my new crossbow. I just cannot figure out why it will not work. I was trying to impress some guys at the local Mensa club and I am very disappointed.*









Come on, laugh. epsi:


----------



## Paul Morris

That is a good one!

Believe it or not I have seen worse! Honest!


----------



## bigram

Tell us some of the worst youve seen Mr.Morris:darkbeerLZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Huaco

Oh... this will be great! Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Paul Morris

Finger shooter using a recurve (but wait it gets better...) shot the end of his finger (holding hand) when the FOB whacked him.


----------



## Pa. Patriot

Ouch!

Hey, ordered some black FOBs last night for 3-D  I'm addicted I tell ya


----------



## On My Way

Want to try some FOB but don't know much about them- have read and heard only good stuff so I want to try some. I have a trophy taker hunter rest and shoot axis 340 arrows is this all I need to know prior to ordering. Any infor is appreciated.


----------



## belden148

On My Way said:


> Want to try some FOB but don't know much about them- have read and heard only good stuff so I want to try some. I have a trophy taker hunter rest and shoot axis 340 arrows is this all I need to know prior to ordering. Any infor is appreciated.


if you have a D loop its better as well, also make sure your Trophy taker comes to the full upright position within the last inch to half inch of the draw.


----------



## Paul Morris

On My Way said:


> Want to try some FOB but don't know much about them- have read and heard only good stuff so I want to try some. I have a trophy taker hunter rest and shoot axis 340 arrows is this all I need to know prior to ordering. Any infor is appreciated.



What is your bow and draw length?
As mentioned...Do you use a string loop?
Is your rest the shaky hunter or pronghorn or other?

Regards,


----------



## archery ham

Hey y'all,


Well, today is the last day of bowseason in Alabama. From Oct. 18 to Jan 31, I got to hunt FOUR DAYS. Pitiful. Makes me sick. When will I ever get my first deer. Not working these overtime hours...its tuff.

Last Monday, I went to my dad to hunt on his neighbor's property. I figured dad would be fishing. WRONG. I get there, and he says..."It's too windy, come on ..I got something for you to do." It never fails. I am still a gopher when I am around him....do this....do that. I am almost 40 and I TOOK THE DAY OFF TO GO HUNTING.

Anyway, I proved my archery skills to him that day. The wind was around 30 MPH coming from the South. At a 15 degree elevation down hill, I shot toward the East at a stump that was 65 yards away in the pasture. THWACK....THWACK....THUMP. (dead spot) heheheheh. Loved it. No hold-over because of the crosswind....just a minor elevation change and let-her-go.

Thanks Paul for a great product. I had a good day with Dad.


----------



## On My Way

Paul, My bow is a mathew switchback xt and draw is 28 and my rest is trophy taker shaky hunter. I do use a D Loop. Again thanks for you help- it is appreciated.


----------



## stehawk

*My message to Paul*

Here's a copy of the PM I sent Paul Morris--- Just want everyone to know I mean it.

Originally Posted by stehawk 
Paul,

I just wanted to thank you and I really like the FOB's. I won and was sent 6 FOB's during the Christmas give a way. I own and operate a small Archery shop. I'm also a Martin Pro Series dealer. I tell you this because I'm surprised how many people have never even hear of a fob. I've shown them and demostrated them to several people now and there's always alot of talk and excitement when people see them. I truly like how they perform. Anyway, I'm quite sure before next season I'll stock FOB's and hopefully will be able to sell alot of them. Again, thanks and Semper Fi, Steve.


I truly believe its a great product and will be selling it to all customers that want something great!


----------



## Paul Morris

yikes!

I have been slacking on this thread! Sorry guys!



On My Way said:


> Paul, My bow is a mathew switchback xt and draw is 28 and my rest is trophy taker shaky hunter. I do use a D Loop. Again thanks for you help- it is appreciated.


Sounds like you should be good to go with FOBs. If you have any specific questions let me know.

Here is my standard Blurb for the TT rest;

The TT test can be tricky to set up with the FOBs. (but it will work great!) Just make sure that the rest is coming up to the full up position at the last part of the draw to ensure a quick drop and the cord should be tied about level with the bottom of the handle/grip (when not drawn back). The goal is to have the least amount of tension on the cord at full draw but having the rest 100% all the way up. Also, I like to rotate the rest bar (the bar that mounts the rest to the riser) slightly down so the rest workings are as level with the riser shelf as possible and the forks should lay as flat as possible. This will also maximize clearance. If you use the rubber arrow guide/holder with the rest, please double check clearance and you may need to trim down. Those arrow guides/holder give us the most troubles 

There will be lots of help here on AT if needed. I hope you give them a try.




stehawk said:


> Here's a copy of the PM I sent Paul Morris--- Just want everyone to know I mean it.
> 
> Originally Posted by stehawk
> Paul,
> 
> I just wanted to thank you and I really like the FOB's. I won and was sent 6 FOB's during the Christmas give a way. I own and operate a small Archery shop. I'm also a Martin Pro Series dealer. I tell you this because I'm surprised how many people have never even hear of a fob. I've shown them and demostrated them to several people now and there's always alot of talk and excitement when people see them. I truly like how they perform. Anyway, I'm quite sure before next season I'll stock FOB's and hopefully will be able to sell alot of them. Again, thanks and Semper Fi, Steve.
> 
> 
> I truly believe its a great product and will be selling it to all customers that want something great!



Thanks! Glad to see that Santa brought you something you like.

Keep us posted on your progress.

Regards,


----------



## Paul Morris

ttt


----------



## Huaco

Well, today was the first day I had to do some shooting since Paul sent me my FOBs. (thanks) 
REPORT: I "fletched" up 8 GT 5575's. I just bought a doz clean shafts and got the black knocks to go with them. I shot all 8 on my first round and popped off 2 knocks. That was at about 25 yards. 

Yeah, I know... not far but for me to be slapping arrows while I am not even warmed up is GOOD for me!

I am truly impressed with your product Paul. I will be giving these a break in period to see that I can use them in the long term. 

I think i have done what I never thought I could do... change to something besides Blazers!


----------



## Paul Morris

So Far So good!:thumbs_up

Keep us posted and always here to help if need.

Regards,


----------



## archery ham

Hey Paul,

I like my MoonBeam White FOBs. They are very visible on my targets. Looks good too.


Kevin


----------



## bigram

I was trying to decide if i should start a new thread or just post this here, if you guys think i should make one tell me and i will:tongue:

Shot at the NBC winter games ( Northern British columbia winter games)
Found out how bad i crack under pressure on the line:darkbeer: at the club, when im practicing, i average 289 or 290, at the shoot, i only shot 273, 278, 279. 

We were shooting vegas 3face or single face. ( or as we canadians call it, FITA!)

I took gold...got pics if anyone wants to see them... 
shot against 9 kids...was put in cub compound...i had the rig in my signature...i was shooting against a couple other hunting rigs, along with some target rigs...i think thats bout all:wink: 

If i didnt mention anything someone wants to know, just ask it and ill answer it


----------



## hockeynut

This is probably been asked before but if not here it goes. I was too lazy to read all the posts.

Would the FOB be able to go through a shoot through netting on a ground blind? I hunt from ground blinds due to mostly hunt in smaller pine trees. I am trying to think how they would get through the netting without causing flight issues.... I like my nets up so although the FOB interests me so I have a huge dilemma...


----------



## RAZOR62

I got my FOB's in the mail the other day. I also just purchased a used Trykon on Ebay and today I fired the bow and the FOB's for the first time. No paper tuning but I did do some walk back tuning to get my rest centered. Today was also the first time that I've used a drop away rest (Dropzone). My second shot at twenty yards while tuning scored a direct hit on my first. The FOB did not survive. Thanks Paul for the "bakers dozen". At any rate once I had the bow zeroed with my pins at 20,30, 40, 50, & 60 yards I shot the two groups below at fifty yards. Not too bad considering all of the "firsts" that I was doing and the fact that it was very windy here in Rhode Island this afternoon. The second group I cut short at only two shots as you can see for fear of doing more FOB damage.

Here's my first 50 yard group with these little babies:


















The second " mini " 50 yard group:



















If you'll look closely you can see the FOB laying on the ground after being ejected from the arrow due to colliding with the first.
After some practice I can see myself adding a few more pins for 70, 80 and who knows how many more yards. These things are very accurate indeed.


----------



## xring_assassin

bigram said:


> I was trying to decide if i should start a new thread or just post this here, if you guys think i should make one tell me and i will:tongue:
> 
> Shot at the NBC winter games ( Northern British columbia winter games)
> Found out how bad i crack under pressure on the line:darkbeer: at the club, when im practicing, i average 289 or 290, at the shoot, i only shot 273, 278, 279.
> 
> We were shooting vegas 3face or single face. ( or as we canadians call it, FITA!)
> 
> I took gold...got pics if anyone wants to see them...
> shot against 9 kids...was put in cub compound...i had the rig in my signature...i was shooting against a couple other hunting rigs, along with some target rigs...i think thats bout all:wink:
> 
> If i didnt mention anything someone wants to know, just ask it and ill answer it


I think you belong here  You NEED to take some video and post in the other popular FOB thread. It'd be nice to see a polite young Canuck represented there 

Congrats on the shootin buddy!

OOOH hey - if ya need a digital video camera to help capture you - let me know. I have....well...a few...I repair them for a hobby...buy 'em cheap off Ebay as broken units - average repair is under $20...I'll at very least lend you one.


----------



## bigram

xring_assassin said:


> I think you belong here  You NEED to take some video and post in the other popular FOB thread. It'd be nice to see a polite young Canuck represented there
> 
> Congrats on the shootin buddy!
> 
> OOOH hey - if ya need a digital video camera to help capture you - let me know. I have....well...a few...I repair them for a hobby...buy 'em cheap off Ebay as broken units - average repair is under $20...I'll at very least lend you one.


Thx Xring!

I know i need to get some :tongue: We took a lil bit of footage at the shoot, but i uh...as a child should speak, i shot really uh...bad lol, and only had about 1 minute of footage, so tuesday when im at the range, ill set the camera up and take some footage:darkbeer:

Now that its warmed up ( been at least a week of 40 below, plus wind chill ) ill try to get outside and so some filming. im going to take a bunch of broken FOBs, show how they work ever after loosing parts:wink: Thanks for the camera offer, but i just got a new sony for Christmas:thumbs_up

FOB4L!!


----------



## Paul Morris

RAZOR62 said:


> I got my FOB's in the mail the other day. I also just purchased a used Trykon on Ebay and today I fired the bow and the FOB's for the first time. No paper tuning but I did do some walk back tuning to get my rest centered. Today was also the first time that I've used a drop away rest (Dropzone). My second shot at twenty yards while tuning scored a direct hit on my first. The FOB did not survive. Thanks Paul for the "bakers dozen". At any rate once I had the bow zeroed with my pins at 20,30, 40, 50, & 60 yards I shot the two groups below at fifty yards. Not too bad considering all of the "firsts" that I was doing and the fact that it was very windy here in Rhode Island this afternoon. The second group I cut short at only two shots as you can see for fear of doing more FOB damage.
> 
> Here's my first 50 yard group with these little babies:



Great start! Keep us posted!


Bigram.....Need You Tube!


----------



## ahawk19

*Gobbler Guilotine*

Just curious. Has any one tried to shoot one of these bad boys with a fob on the back. Im wondering if the Larger fobs would steer them? If so I'll be buying some guilotines and some more fobs. I cant justify buying completely new arrows with huge vanes just to shoot on turkeys, but if I can just screw them on my Axis and put a bigger fob on the back I can handle that.


----------



## Paul Morris

ahawk19 said:


> Just curious. Has any one tried to shoot one of these bad boys with a fob on the back. Im wondering if the Larger fobs would steer them? If so I'll be buying some guilotines and some more fobs. I cant justify buying completely new arrows with huge vanes just to shoot on turkeys, but if I can just screw them on my Axis and put a bigger fob on the back I can handle that.


I have not shot one myself. I have many custoners say the 1.25 will fly it no problem. We no longer sell the 1.25. 

I do remember a few folks say they have used the 1.0 with the gobbler and fly great.

Again, I have not shot one. I have no doubt the 1.25 would do the job. With a properly spine arrow, the 1.0 should be fine.

Keep us posted!


----------



## ahawk19

Im going to give it a shot. I'll be letting you know soon as they get in if they fly well. A friend of mine said with the huge arrows and five inch helical fletched feathers the 125 would fly straight out to about thirty yards. I guess I am going to put these things through a great test. I know they steer my broadheads perfectly. 
I'll keep you updated.


----------



## tylerolsen12

ahawk19 said:


> Im going to give it a shot. I'll be letting you know soon as they get in if they fly well. A friend of mine said with the huge arrows and five inch helical fletched feathers the 125 would fly straight out to about thirty yards. I guess I am going to put these things through a great test. I know they steer my broadheads perfectly.
> I'll keep you updated.


cool that would be a fun test keep us posted


----------



## WEBEJAMIN1

*fob*

Has anyone shot them through the mesh of a blind? I hear alot of good things about the fob, just doing some homework.


----------



## bigram

Yep, just make sure you have a BH with a cutting diameter larger then that of the FOB and you'll be fine


----------



## Xiisign

WEBEJAMIN1 said:


> Has anyone shot them through the mesh of a blind? I hear alot of good things about the fob, just doing some homework.


Do a search here on AT, someone has already put this to the test.


----------



## tylerolsen12

got another fobinhood today at a 3d shoot right into the back of twinsfans arrow


----------



## xring_assassin

archerykid12 said:


> got another fobinhood today at a 3d shoot right into the back of twinsfans arrow


NICE! :thumbs_up


----------



## tylerolsen12

xring_assassin said:


> NICE! :thumbs_up


thanks only bad thing they were just out of the 12 ring by less than a centimeter


----------



## Paul Morris

Congrats on FOB-N-Hood #2!

Next time it will be in 12 to boot!


----------



## hockeynut

WEBEJAMIN1 said:


> Has anyone shot them through the mesh of a blind? I hear alot of good things about the fob, just doing some homework.


I asked this same question to Paul Morris and he said people have had no issues as long as the cutting diameter of the broadhead is at least 1 inch in diameter.

I am going to give it a try as soon as I can get my bow set up with a new fall away rest hopefully this week....


----------



## tylerolsen12

Paul Morris said:


> Congrats on FOB-N-Hood #2!
> 
> Next time it will be in 12 to boot!


man i hope so i could have used the extra 2 points


----------



## Dodgerboy999

*shot*

sweet shot buddy


----------



## Xiisign

archerykid12 said:


> got another fobinhood today at a 3d shoot right into the back of twinsfans arrow


How did Twinsfan Like that?????


----------



## MoNofletch

Nice shooting! The first is nice...wait until #4-5 comes...you will cuss! :wink:


----------



## Paul Morris

WEBEJAMIN1 said:


> Has anyone shot them through the mesh of a blind? I hear alot of good things about the fob, just doing some homework.


So far the reports are thumbs up with FOBs and mesh as long as your tip is 1 inch or larger.

I for sure would practice first to make sure! The last data I had was that at 40 yards shooting through mesh the FOB had about a 1 inch additional drop. My guess is that would be the same with a vane.


----------



## Dewboy

*FOB question*

Hi Paul and FOB fans. I am thinking about tryng the fobs. I have no doubt that they do a great job stabilizing the arrow. I just have 2 concerns(one of which was just posted previous to my post by webjamin1 to some extent):

#1. I have shot thru "small" twigs and leaves, knowing that my broadhead and vanes would cut right thru them and not affect my point of impact, especially if the abstruction was close to the target. 
Q: What about the FOB's? Has anyone had any bad experiences with arrow deflection with the FOB's that a standard fletched arrow would burn right thru? A frend of mine even puts camo musquito netting over his shooting blind windows and shoots right thru it with standard fletching. I was skeptical until he shot his broadhead target with a BH right thru the netting and drilled the bulls eye at just under 20 yards. I guess this would be out of the question with FOB's, but not sure I would want to try shooting thru netting anyway. In a good blind, I never had a problem with game seeing me.



#2. I noticed in people's FOB photos that the FOB's appear to be so far back on the shaft as to contact the nock, whereas most fletching is anywhere from 1/4" to 3/4" from the nock.

Q1: On a sort Axle-to-Axle bow like the 33 inchers, does the string contact the FOB at full draw, possibly pushing the arrow off the string near full draw?? I am especially concerned about this concerning the xx78 select shafts since there is very limited room to push the FOB's forward to prevent such problems. 

Q2: Does anyone have trouble with your chin contacting the FOB at full draw? 


I'm not trying to prove they have weaknesses, I am just wanted to know the extent of any weaknesses they might have in order to make an informed decision. Even Standard fletching has weaknesses. I am hoping to go Elk hunting in Colorado this year and thought the FOB's might work well for that since I might have shots out to 50 yards or more and need the best broadhead flight possible. Thank you.


----------



## tylerolsen12

Xiisign said:


> How did Twinsfan Like that?????


he wasnt real thrilled but he was fine with it


----------



## adrain

paul can you plse tell me wether i can use the fob with the easton lightspeed 3d arrows ? its got a g nock uni system. i ordered some as the webpage state lightspeed all sizes but after reading some in the forum i am not so sure any more
and would it fit the easton st epic ?
thanks 
riaan


----------



## Paul Morris

adrain said:


> paul can you plse tell me wether i can use the fob with the easton lightspeed 3d arrows ? its got a g nock uni system. i ordered some as the webpage state lightspeed all sizes but after reading some in the forum i am not so sure any more
> and would it fit the easton st epic ?
> thanks
> riaan



I sure do hate Eastons new web site! Zero tech data as compared before.

Yikes! You are right! The 3-D lightspeeds use a g nock. The hunting lightspeeds do not.

The FOBs you ordered will work but on a pass through the nocks will not stay with the FOBs. Same goes wit the epics.

If you would like I would be glad to refund your money.

Before I do, shoot a few and see what you thing.

Thanks for bring the 3-D Lightspeeds to my attention!

I will have that change made to the web site.

Paul


----------



## Xiisign

ahawk19 said:


> Just curious. Has any one tried to shoot one of these bad boys with a fob on the back. Im wondering if the Larger fobs would steer them? If so I'll be buying some guilotines and some more fobs. I cant justify buying completely new arrows with huge vanes just to shoot on turkeys, but if I can just screw them on my Axis and put a bigger fob on the back I can handle that.



Here is a link to a test one of our People did , you will not believe his result.
He tested the guillotine against the 1.25" and the 1" Fobs at 20 yds

http://fob-nation.com/SMF/index.php?topic=183.0


----------



## baldyhunter

*Ripcord*

I'm lookin to possibly trade my dropzone rest to a Ripcord so I can clean my shelf up for better fob clearance. Has anyone tried a Ripcord with fobs?
Thanks


----------



## Greenarrow1

I used a ripcord on an Elite Synergy with fobs. Worked great just follow the installation instructions and you won't have any problems.


----------



## Paul Morris

baldyhunter said:


> I'm lookin to possibly trade my dropzone rest to a Ripcord so I can clean my shelf up for better fob clearance. Has anyone tried a Ripcord with fobs?
> Thanks


The DZ rest is just about the most FOB friendly rest out there. The only thing you MAY have to do is trim down the rubber peel and stick arrow guide.

The Ripcord also works great. Same thing with the peel and stick arrow guide.

I would try the FOBs with the DZ rest first. I am here to help if needed.

Regards,

Paul


----------



## xring_assassin

My sole complaint with the ripcord is that is anythign DOES go out of timing - the flimsy little plastic rest part is going to fly - and you're out a rest until a replacement peice can be located - in many areas that might not be a problem, in remote Alberta - it meant I bought a different rest. Ripcord works GREAT with FOB's - but the weak link of the proverbial chain is that plastic peice screwed to the axle of the rest - they break - from what I hear - they break often too.


----------



## Paul Morris

xring_assassin said:


> My sole complaint with the ripcord is that is anythign DOES go out of timing - the flimsy little plastic rest part is going to fly - and you're out a rest until a replacement peice can be located - in many areas that might not be a problem, in remote Alberta - it meant I bought a different rest. Ripcord works GREAT with FOB's - but the weak link of the proverbial chain is that plastic peice screwed to the axle of the rest - they break - from what I hear - they break often too.


Hummm......

I have not herd many folks breaking the forks?? It must be you crazy Conook's shooting in -50 degree weather! 

Do you think the forks were breaking on there own or because of a failure/contact issue?


----------



## xring_assassin

Paul Morris said:


> Hummm......
> 
> I have not herd many folks breaking the forks?? It must be you crazy Conook's shooting in -50 degree weather!
> 
> Do you think the forks were breaking on there own or because of a failure/contact issue?


HAHAHA - minus 40 and I stay inside!!

It was a contact issue for sure - bar none. I set the ripcord up, had it all set to manually lock up and go down once drawn and release - NEVER locked it upright after setup. Ran it as a dropaway for a good solid month and REALLY liked the rest, never locking it upright, never noticing any impact changes, etc, then one day I go to show my Dad on stump shoot night how this spiffy rest works, lock it upright, hit the release, hear a serious THWACK!! of FOB hitting rest solidly, look at my bow and notice the two nice black screws holding onto two small black plastic circles underneath them. Then look out to the target and see FOB a little low but nothing serious, can't find the launcher ANYWHERE because the grass was pretty deep. Got home, called the three largest archery shops in Alberta to hear "we don't do ripcord anymore because thier launchers were becoming a serious issue (or those launchers are POS's)". So I slap on a TT - my favorite old standby rest - and contacted Ripcord - they sent me a NEW STYLE launcher for free. That made me pretty happy - great service for sure - but I haven't installed the rippy cord since....I may order a standby launcher someday - but my setup is working fine for me as is right now so I can't really be bothered too much for now. OBVIOUSLY something stretched or moved from my original setup YES - I know that. Good rest - works well, breaks a cheap launcher if something goes wrong instead of a major component also - which can be a good thing I suppose. If the ripcord was more popular where I live so I could find parts in under 3 weeks I'd stick it back on my bow for sure.


----------



## mmo901

*Ripcord*

I am also shooting FOB's off a Ripcord Rest. Since reading your post, I e-mailed Ripcord about spare launchers. I did not want to get caught in the same situation.
The guy responded to my e-mail within minutes and said he would put some spares in the mail at no charge. Thought that was pretty good of them.
I would of gladly purchased a couple of spares.

Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Paul Morris

mmo901 said:


> I am also shooting FOB's off a Ripcord Rest. Since reading your post, I e-mailed Ripcord about spare launchers. I did not want to get caught in the same situation.
> The guy responded to my e-mail within minutes and said he would put some spares in the mail at no charge. Thought that was pretty good of them.
> I would of gladly purchased a couple of spares.
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up.


The customer service at Ripcord is second to none. (well maybe second to one:wink


----------



## ratherbhuntin

i just ordered some fobs friday night and i cant wait to get them and try them out. How long has it been before you guys usually receive yours.


----------



## xring_assassin

I'm up in Canada - and two weeks don't pass from pay time to shoot pretty FOB time


----------



## dtgb115

will they work with vital gear kaz away rest.


----------



## Paul Morris

dtgb115 said:


> will they work with vital gear kaz away rest.


As long as you set it up per my instructions you should be good to go. I am NOT saying I am the smartest guy in the world, but I have set up a number of rests. The whole goal is to gain 100% maximum lift to gain enough clearance for the crab claws.

Here is me right up for the KAZ.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=584430&highlight=FOB+kaz


If you have ANY questions let me know.

May I ask about your set up...

Bow draw length?
Arrows?
Do you use a string loop?

Regards,


----------



## ahawk19

*To answer my own question*

I asked if anyone had shot the FOB's with gobbler guilotines. Well I have now and it works great. I drew a turkey head on an old pillow put the guilotines on and put a fob on shot all three arrows and hit the same hole. These things are awsome. Thats a gobbler guilotine flying straight at close to 300fps....Awsome...thats all I have to say..It's fobs for me from now on.


----------



## xring_assassin

ahawk19 said:


> I asked if anyone had shot the FOB's with gobbler guilotines. Well I have now and it works great. I drew a turkey head on an old pillow put the guilotines on and put a fob on shot all three arrows and hit the same hole. These things are awsome. Thats a gobbler guilotine flying straight at close to 300fps....Awsome...thats all I have to say..It's fobs for me from now on.



I REALLY wanna try these guillotines on gophers this year  I bet Paul wouldn't even WANT that video posted to youtube....


----------



## Paul Morris

All You Tube with FOBs good video!

I do not have guillotines and gophers but this comes close.


----------



## Bow-hunt-er

I've skimmed thru this thread & couldn't find the answer. What is the weight of an FOB?


----------



## Guest

24-25 grains, about the same as 3- 4" vanes.

E


----------



## PHIL1234

Anyone Have Issue With Fobs During Full Draw As In Contact With Face?my Anchor Point Puts My Release Just Below Corner Of My Mouth.fob Contacts Corner Of My Chin.want To Shoot These But Feel Uncomfortable.


----------



## sneak1413

PHIL1234 said:


> Anyone Have Issue With Fobs During Full Draw As In Contact With Face?my Anchor Point Puts My Release Just Below Corner Of My Mouth.fob Contacts Corner Of My Chin.want To Shoot These But Feel Uncomfortable.


as long as they just touch your face but do not put pressure you should be fine. i use them as a kisser button between my chin and lip. here is a picture of how i anchor. hope this helps.


----------



## PHIL1234

I Use A Scott Mongoose Release,i Have No Peep Sight,so The Metal Body Of The Release And Its Position Of Contact On My Face Along With Tip Of Nose On String Is How I Am Able To Keep A Consistant Anchor Point.fob Seems To Push On Chin While Trying To Get The Release Body To Its Position.any Tips???


----------



## rogbo

Phil, any way you can stick a picture up here at full draw?


----------



## sneak1413

PHIL1234 said:


> I Use A Scott Mongoose Release,i Have No Peep Sight,so The Metal Body Of The Release And Its Position Of Contact On My Face Along With Tip Of Nose On String Is How I Am Able To Keep A Consistant Anchor Point.fob Seems To Push On Chin While Trying To Get The Release Body To Its Position.any Tips???


pics like rogbo said would help but i would try to raise your anchor so your fob doesn't hit your chin but just touches your face above your chin like in my pictures. also try to rotate your head just a touch. what side of the string are you looking on. if you are right handed and you look on the right side of the string try to look to the left side of the string instead. i use a peep so i look right through the center of the string and i do not have a problem at all. we will get this figured out.


----------



## PHIL1234

WILL WORK ON PICS.RT HANDED LOOKING DOWN LEFT SIDE OF STRING.IE LINING STRING UP WITH BUS CABLES AND BOTH OF THEM TO BACK OF RISER.
ALSO WILL TRY TO RAISE ANCHOR POINT TONIGHT.HOPE WE CAN GET THIS DONE.BEEN FLETCHIN ARROWS ALMOST WELL TOOOOO LOOOONG!!!! THIS WOULD BE GREAT.:darkbeer:


----------



## archery ham

PHIL1234 said:


> Anyone Have Issue With Fobs During Full Draw As In Contact With Face?my Anchor Point Puts My Release Just Below Corner Of My Mouth.fob Contacts Corner Of My Chin.want To Shoot These But Feel Uncomfortable.



I use the FOB as an anchor. Others have too.

It took me a couple of days shooting to get accustomed to the new feel.



Kevin


----------



## Paul Morris

PHIL1234 said:


> Anyone Have Issue With Fobs During Full Draw As In Contact With Face?my Anchor Point Puts My Release Just Below Corner Of My Mouth.fob Contacts Corner Of My Chin.want To Shoot These But Feel Uncomfortable.


Does it just feel weird or does it hurt when you shoot?

If it just feel weird keep shooting and the FOB will turn into a kind of kisser button. At first it may feel like a rock in you shoe but that should go away.

Keep up posted!

If it you are still having issues I have lots of solutions.


----------



## bigram

Kisser button here to!


----------



## michiganchad

I also thought it was weird when I started shooting them now it is just like my kisser button. I feel it touch the side of my chin and I know i have a good anchor. I Tried shooting some of my old arrows with fletching and that felt so weird to me after shooting fobs. Just keep shooting you will get used to it , and start to love the new feel. Maybe you could try to use your hand on your face some where on your face instead of pushing your release into the corner of your mouth. Just a thought.


----------



## Paul Morris

PHIL1234 said:


> WILL WORK ON PICS.RT HANDED LOOKING DOWN LEFT SIDE OF STRING.IE LINING STRING UP WITH BUS CABLES AND BOTH OF THEM TO BACK OF RISER.
> ALSO WILL TRY TO RAISE ANCHOR POINT TONIGHT.HOPE WE CAN GET THIS DONE.BEEN FLETCHIN ARROWS ALMOST WELL TOOOOO LOOOONG!!!! THIS WOULD BE GREAT.:darkbeer:



Keep us posted! I hope you will never fletch again also!:wink:

Lots of stuff we can try if needed. One step at a time.


----------



## michiganchad

Hey Paul I just ordered a dozen blaze orange axis fobs. Just wanted to thankyou for a great product that works.:darkbeer:


----------



## HOG MANIAC

*Great Inovation*

Hey Paul and everyone responsiblle for FOBS, Thanks for a great inovation. Today I made believers out of a few non-believers, we went prairie-dog shooting. Everyone took thier rifles except for me, I took aFOBed out DXT . With all the confidience in my newly aquired FOBs I took dogs at46,50,80 &125yrds. according to my Leupold rangefinder.Sorry no video, however I do have 3 witnesses.Next week hope to get back out with video camera. I did notice a 10 ft per second drop in speed , but a much better grouping. Be hunting hogs in Texas in 2 weeks,going to be putting FOB marks on a few porkers. Again Thanks for a Fobulous product . Jeff Scott:wink:


----------



## Paul Morris

martinman78 said:


> Hey Paul I just ordered a dozen blaze orange axis fobs. Just wanted to thankyou for a great product that works.:darkbeer:


Thanks! This is what keep me going. At some point in time, word will get out the FOB is no gimmick. (maybe even in my lifetime:wink



HOG MANIAC said:


> Hey Paul and everyone responsiblle for FOBS, Thanks for a great inovation. Today I made believers out of a few non-believers, we went prairie-dog shooting. Everyone took thier rifles except for me, I took aFOBed out DXT . With all the confidience in my newly aquired FOBs I took dogs at46,50,80 &125yrds. according to my Leupold rangefinder.Sorry no video, however I do have 3 witnesses.Next week hope to get back out with video camera. I did notice a 10 ft per second drop in speed , but a much better grouping. Be hunting hogs in Texas in 2 weeks,going to be putting FOB marks on a few porkers. Again Thanks for a Fobulous product . Jeff Scott:wink:


Hey Jeff,

Wow! that would be some good You Tube video and free FOBs!

re: 10 fps loss. Was that from muzzle? Did you do any testing out at longer yardage. Because you were shooting out there at 50-125 did you notice much of a drop vs. vanes?

For some FOBs are faster, others are slower (but not by much). Always interesting to hear the feedback.

Thanks to all!


----------



## archery ham

Hey Paul & FOB users,

Today at Leighton Baptist Church in Leighton, Alabama, I shot my very first tournament. I came in second place. It was a low turnout because of the rain. It was hosted by MUD Ministries.

It was carved in a patch of woods with a bush-hog. There was 20 targets.
Out of a possible 240 points, I scored 183. The one target I scored the lowest was the buffalo. (of all targets, the largest!!)

I forgot to pack my binoculars. It would have helped. 

I gave out some FOBs and tester to the kid in third place and to the MUD Ministries guy.


Kevin


----------



## Paul Morris

Great shooting. Sometimes those big targets are the hardest! I know when a practice at long range then spot a 20 yard dump shot, sometimes I do not take my time and do not concentrate like I should. Every shot counts. Sounds easier that it is.


----------



## Paul Morris

PHIL1234 said:


> WILL WORK ON PICS.RT HANDED LOOKING DOWN LEFT SIDE OF STRING.IE LINING STRING UP WITH BUS CABLES AND BOTH OF THEM TO BACK OF RISER.
> ALSO WILL TRY TO RAISE ANCHOR POINT TONIGHT.HOPE WE CAN GET THIS DONE.BEEN FLETCHIN ARROWS ALMOST WELL TOOOOO LOOOONG!!!! THIS WOULD BE GREAT.:darkbeer:



Just wanted to follow up and see how the anchor point and FOB is going?


----------



## michiganchad

Hey Paul got my new blaze orange fobs yesturday, Thanks again for a great product!!! Chad:darkbeer:


----------



## jallis

hey paul,

sorry to say i use easton acc's with the uni nock system. has there been any progress designing fob's for them? great product though... i sure hate to give up my acc's for something else.

i noted that your site says the axis fobs work on all easton axis. is this also true for the new nano(nanotube technology) st axis as well?

thanks for your time

joe "legally blind joe" spots only
hoyt 2008 pro elite 50# 29.5dl
spiderweb targets


----------



## Paul Morris

Hey Joe,

Depending on what ACC you use and if you are willing to nuke the uni-bushing and go with a larger (non-G-nock), we may have a FOB for you.

The new nano axis still use the x-nock so the axis FOB will be perfect. (yikes was I worried they would change the nock!).

Regards,




jallis said:


> hey paul,
> 
> sorry to say i use easton acc's with the uni nock system. has there been any progress designing fob's for them? great product though... i sure hate to give up my acc's for something else.
> 
> i noted that your site says the axis fobs work on all easton axis. is this also true for the new nano(nanotube technology) st axis as well?
> 
> thanks for your time
> 
> joe "legally blind joe" spots only
> hoyt 2008 pro elite 50# 29.5dl
> spiderweb targets


----------



## jallis

paul,

thanks for the very fast reply..!

were you refering to the size of the acc's? you said "depends on what type of acc's" i was planning on the standard acc's 3-18 or 3-29. nuke the uni nock and go to larger nock but not the g nock.... which nock did you mean for the acc's?

i may just have to take another look at the nano axis just so i can use your fob's paul!!! i hate to give up my acc's though, i've been shooting them for over ten years..

based on what i've seen and heard here, the ease of installing and tuning them makes these fob's so simple that even a legally blind guy like me can use them!


----------



## jallis

ttt


----------



## Xx Go Bucks xX

Looking at maybe trying some of these, do you lose FPS when switching from Blazers to FOB's ?


----------



## bigram

Some people have found a lil speed gain, some a lil loss. Any I have heard of were +/- 2 fps


----------



## jallis

bigram,

do you shoot 3d/targets? with the sword coming i figured you for targets. if so how does the ripcord rest work in a non hunting capacity? 

i am still trying to settle on a rest myself. i have a hoyt and only shoot spots from 10-15 yards.. 

thanks


----------



## bigram

jallis said:


> bigram,
> 
> do you shoot 3d/targets? with the sword coming i figured you for targets. if so how does the ripcord rest work in a non hunting capacity?
> 
> i am still trying to settle on a rest myself. i have a hoyt and only shoot spots from 10-15 yards..
> 
> thanks


Yes sir i shoot everything!

I just won the nationals in canada 2 weekends ago now, for 3-d indoor, using the setup in my signature. Won provincial 3-d last year with it....and i won the BC winter games ( vegas target ) this year also. 

My mom has a rip cord, and my dad has 1 on both of his bows. We've had 1 malfunction, it was mine, due to shooting to ofter in humid cold places, caused to much rust inside the rest, sent it out and Rip-Cord sent a new one no charge!

I believe that the RC is far better then the QAD....ive seen 6 QADs malfunction in the last 8 months. 2we're on my dads bow, the 2nd broke after less then a day!

If you have any other ?s just ask!


----------



## Paul Morris

Sorry guys! Got a bit behind the eight ball this week.....




jallis said:


> paul,
> 
> thanks for the very fast reply..!
> 
> were you referring to the size of the acc's? you said "depends on what type of acc's" i was planning on the standard acc's 3-18 or 3-29. nuke the uni nock and go to larger nock but not the g nock.... which nock did you mean for the acc's?
> 
> i may just have to take another look at the nano axis just so i can use your fob's paul!!! i hate to give up my acc's though, i've been shooting them for over ten years..
> 
> based on what i've seen and heard here, the ease of installing and tuning them makes these fob's so simple that even a legally blind guy like me can use them!


If you used ACC's 3-49, 3-60 or 3-78's you could use a bieter nock instead of the g-nock and uni-bushing. Looks like you would be down to Axis, FMJ or standard arrows with weight tubes.



Xx Go Bucks xX said:


> Looking at maybe trying some of these, do you lose FPS when switching from Blazers to FOB's ?


bigram got it right.....Yes and no. As a general rule, the larger the broadhead, heavier the draw and the worse the conditions, the flatter a FOB will shoot vs. a vane. Some pick up as much as 6-8 inches at 60+ yards, most find they shoot about the same, and the folks who shoot very light set ups with mini-vanes may loose a bit past 40 yards. I would plan on about the same.



jallis said:


> bigram,
> 
> do you shoot 3d/targets? with the sword coming i figured you for targets. if so how does the ripcord rest work in a non hunting capacity?
> 
> i am still trying to settle on a rest myself. i have a hoyt and only shoot spots from 10-15 yards..
> 
> thanks


Have you narrowed the choice of rests? Are you looking for a full containment rest like the Ripcord or a more conventional rest like the Drop Zone or Limb Driver? For targets I think a Limb Driver would be hard to beat!


I promise to try and do a better job being on top of the posts! :embara:


----------



## jallis

bigram,

congrats on your successful wins... keep up the great shooting! i love seeing success stories like yours..

thanks for the heads up on the ripcords. 

joe


----------



## jallis

paul,

i got your email letting me know the orange fob's are on the their way! i also answered all the questions in the email as well and sent it back to you guys.

my local pro shop suggested i do the tropy taker rest, but i am not sure which one to chose though. truth be told because of my eyesight slowly going away, i tend to try to keep my equipment as simple as possible. my last rest on my old mathews was a golden key(spot hogg owns the rights to the rest now i believe) premiere. the arms could be pushed down with your fingers and the arrows were setup so one vane went thru the space inbetween the arms. this rest had no cords attached to it. it was high end and yet easy to maintain.

i am a little leery about using cords due to trying to do the maintance myself. by the way i don't use peeps for the same eyesight reasons(can't see to find them let alone see thru them).

i told my pro shop guy(joel at bear country outfitters... griffin ga.) about the fob's and one of the first things he said to me was " it would be nice not to have to fletch arrows again", noting that it is a tedious and time consuming chore.

oops... looks like i am getting long winded again... paul i will be more than happy to keep an open mind and try any rest (spots shooting at 10-15 yards) you suggest in order to give your fob's a try.


----------



## Paul Morris

jallis said:


> paul,
> 
> i got your email letting me know the orange fob's are on the their way! i also answered all the questions in the email as well and sent it back to you guys.
> 
> my local pro shop suggested i do the tropy taker rest, but i am not sure which one to chose though. truth be told because of my eyesight slowly going away, i tend to try to keep my equipment as simple as possible. my last rest on my old mathews was a golden key(spot hogg owns the rights to the rest now i believe) premiere. the arms could be pushed down with your fingers and the arrows were setup so one vane went thru the space inbetween the arms. this rest had no cords attached to it. it was high end and yet easy to maintain.
> 
> i am a little leery about using cords due to trying to do the maintance myself. by the way i don't use peeps for the same eyesight reasons(can't see to find them let alone see thru them).
> 
> i told my pro shop guy(joel at bear country outfitters... griffin ga.) about the fob's and one of the first things he said to me was " it would be nice not to have to fletch arrows again", noting that it is a tedious and time consuming chore.
> 
> oops... looks like i am getting long winded again... paul i will be more than happy to keep an open mind and try any rest (spots shooting at 10-15 yards) you suggest in order to give your fob's a try.


Hello Joe,

Sorry to hear about your eyesight and understand the need for simple. I personally use a Drop Zone rest and have not had to touch it for 4 years. Honest! However for target shooting I think you would be better off with the Limb Driver. It works off the upper limb of your bow and stays up much longer that most drop rest. So it acts like a lizard tongue and absorbs allot of the deflection of the arrow and makes for a forgiving rest. It is perhaps the most simple rest I have ever set up.

As long as it is set up correctly, the Trophy Taker has proven to work very well with FOBs. 

The most simple rest you could go with is the Trap Door rest. It is an inertia driven rest and has no cables.

It sounds like your shop is a good one so I would let them know my opinions but go with them if you like and trust the shop.

Before you buy a rest or make the decision, let me know and I may have some set up recommendations for the rest with FOBs.

Best regards,


----------



## jallis

paul,

thanks again for replying so fast... i very much appreciate your advice and opinions and i will pass them onto to joel at bear country outfitters. ill let you know which one gets the nod.

again thanks paul for all your help and i am looking forward to a fletch only better fob's!

joe


----------



## jallis

paul and josh,

i just got my baker's dozen of orange and one clear(smash em fob) today and now comes the hard part, finding a fall away rest geared towards target(spot) shooting. thanks to both paul and josh for all the great suggestions on those rest. your customer support has been fantastic, both here and thru emails. 

i really appreciate all the follow ups the both of you have done before, during, and after of the purchase process of getting my first set of fob's!! kudos to starrflight!!

"legally blind joe" 
joe


----------



## bricky

G'Day Paul,

Bit nervous, first post. 

Mate, just wondering if there are any suppliers of your FOB's in Australia. After reading the last 17 pages I gotta give em a go! Just had a Limbsaver Fall-Away rest (made by Sims Vibration Laboratory) installed by a great bloke at my local pro shop. Would there be any clearence issues with this rest that you would be aware of? In the meantime I will try to make up a tester to see if there is enough clearence.
Many thanks!

Bricky


----------



## Huaco

bricky said:


> G'Day Paul,
> 
> Bit nervous, first post.
> 
> Mate, just wondering if there are any suppliers of your FOB's in Australia. After reading the last 17 pages I gotta give em a go! Just had a Limbsaver Fall-Away rest (made by Sims Vibration Laboratory) installed by a great bloke at my local pro shop. Would there be any clearence issues with this rest that you would be aware of? In the meantime I will try to make up a tester to see if there is enough clearence.
> Many thanks!
> 
> Bricky


Welcome to AT Bricky... I used the 1" paper cutout to check clearance before I got my FOBs and it seemed adequate. When I got my FOBs, the only thing I had to do was trim down my arrow-holder pad on my arrow shelf.

Welcome aboard... if you have any questions about the place, feel free to ask me. I will do my best to help ya out.


----------



## bricky

Thanks Huaco,

Much appreciated. I will try the 1" cut-out. Feels great to be back into archery after a 14yr absence. So much to learn again & even better, more great products to try!!! Love this site!!!!


----------



## Huaco

bricky said:


> Thanks Huaco,
> 
> Much appreciated. I will try the 1" cut-out. Feels great to be back into archery after a 14yr absence. So much to learn again & even better, more great products to try!!! Love this site!!!!


Bricky,
Hey... I think I have an extra clearance gage around here somewhere. What is your address? I will send it to you just to make sure your clearances are adequate. Anything I can do to help out Paul and Starrflight. (great guy and a great company)

Let me know... you can PM me if you want.

later,
Huaco


----------



## jallis

bricky,

welcome to archery talk... ♦great place to make new friends and i see you just made one in huaco! everybody here in the fob forum along with paul and josh have been absolutely outstanding in helping with us new comers to the fob's.

i just got my first tube of fob's several days ago and between last and today shot over 200 arrows with these fobs and all i can say is wow! 

it sure beats the heck outta gluing a bunch of vanes on.. with the fob's all you have to is pull the nock and slip on a fob and press the nock back and you're ready to shoot. couldn't be any easier.

speaking of drop away rest, my pro shop put on a rest called the free fall. i have never heard of it so maybe huaco, paul, or josh might have. personally i like it so far for one main reason, no cords whatsoever. when you put the arrow on you push the arm up until it clicks into place and then when you draw and release it drops away. exactly how it works i don't know, maybe one of the guys here can can tell us.

in the meantime let us know how it goes with the fobs.....

as you aussie's are so fond of saying "g'day mate"

joe


----------



## Paul Morris

Howdy all!

*Jallis...*

Great to hear the FOB are working! That rest looks just like the Trap door I mentioned. Bet they are made by the same company. Simple and just works. Best of luck on the targets!

*Huaco...*

Thanks but did you see the address......Down under is a long way to send a tester:wink:


*bricky...G'Day....*

Please make the tester and see how it looks.

Here is my write up on your rest;

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=586618&highlight=simms+rest+fobs

May I ask about your set up?

Arrows?
Bow and draw length?
Do you use a string loop?
Broadheads? (the FOB shoots the Outbacks like laser beams:wink

Regards,


----------



## bricky

G'Day Paul,

Thanks for the link to your evaluation on my rest. Very useful info. 
My set up is:
ICS Bowhunter 400 shafts cut to 26 1/4"
Martin Cheetah 2008 Super Mag, 67lbs @27" draw length (yes, I'm a shorty!), using a string loop.
75grn Cobolt X3's BH & field Points
Set up by our good freinds @ Oil Springs, KY.
Do you ship Down Under? Unable to find anything on your website.
Many thanks for your help!


----------



## bricky

G'day Huaco & Jallis,

Huaco, many thanks for your very kind offer. Fortunatley or unfortunatley depending on which way you look at it I live a long way from anywhere. I very much appreciate your offer to send a tester to me, but I think I can get away with making a cardboard tester & Paul was kind enough to provide a link to his evaluation on my rest. With both of these combined I will have no hesitation in ordering some FOB's to try out.
Jallis, thank you for your welcome note. I have been lurking around the sight for the last few weeks and have gleened a lot of very useful information from many of the forums. All I can hope for now is that at some time in the future I will be able to provide some useful info for others.
Big thanks to everyone who contribute to this site. It is very helpful!!!


----------



## bowtech_eky

hey paul i was just wondering if anyone has tried using fob's with a bowtech general. Right now i'm shooting 2" blazers on GT pros and a QAD pro fall way rest. and i'm having some fletching clearence problems now. i'm interested in trying the fobs but afraid of the clearence problem. thanks for the time bowtech_eky


----------



## Paul Morris

bowtech_eky said:


> hey paul i was just wondering if anyone has tried using fob's with a bowtech general. Right now i'm shooting 2" blazers on GT pros and a QAD pro fall way rest. and i'm having some fletching clearence problems now. i'm interested in trying the fobs but afraid of the clearence problem. thanks for the time bowtech_eky


You should be fine as long as your QAD is set up correctly. The FOB is smaller that a vane.

Here is my write up with for the QAD. The TL1 launcher is a must for FOBs or Blazers.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=565117&highlight=fob+starrflight

How does your set up compare?

Regards,


----------



## HOG MANIAC

*Pm*

You have a PM. Thanks Jeff


----------



## Paul Morris

HOG MANIAC said:


> You have a PM. Thanks Jeff


More like 50 pm's, emails and return call.:wink:

Sometimes I can not get to them the same day or even a couple. I am trying my best to keep up.

Thanks for your patients.


----------



## lineape

Without reading throught the hole post, has anyone tried these with the limbdriver, and if so how do they work.


----------



## sneak1413

lineape said:


> Without reading throught the hole post, has anyone tried these with the limbdriver, and if so how do they work.


they work great. I have used the limbdriver on several different models with absolutely no adjustments to make the fob clear. My tribute is blasting them out with the limbdriver right now. very very compatable with the limbdriver.


----------



## Omega

bowtech_eky said:


> hey paul i was just wondering if anyone has tried using fob's with a bowtech general. Right now i'm shooting 2" blazers on GT pros and a QAD pro fall way rest. and i'm having some fletching clearence problems now. i'm interested in trying the fobs but afraid of the clearence problem. thanks for the time bowtech_eky


I'm using a QAD Pro rest with no problems. I bought it from a fellow here on AT that apparently had a lot of fletching clearance problems because it wasn't set up right. 

If you anchor the timing cord about 1" below the bows grip, you should be good to go, IF the rest is in the FULLY UPRIGHT POSITION AT FULL DRAW.

Here's a tip: push the rest into it's full upright position and MARK a straight line with a pencil and ruler across the thumbwheel and the black plastic ring it rotates against. That way at full draw you can see if the rest is fully into the upright position. If it's not, the timing will be off and you'll have problems.

When set up right, you can shoot vanes or FOBs or whatever and clear great every time.


----------



## Paul Morris

lineape said:


> Without reading throught the hole post, has anyone tried these with the limbdriver, and if so how do they work.


I see you have a long draw....

Do you use a string loop?

With your long draw and use of a string loop (I hope you use a loop), it should not be a problem, just a good thing to check.

If you do see any pinch, all you have to do is spread out your string loop a bit until the pinch is gone. Then take a bit of serving to make up the difference so your nock still fits the way you like.

String pinch post #19
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=655723&goto=newpost

Regards,


----------



## Paul Morris

Omega said:


> I'm using a QAD Pro rest with no problems. I bought it from a fellow here on AT that apparently had a lot of fletching clearance problems because it wasn't set up right.
> 
> If you anchor the timing cord about 1" below the bows grip, you should be good to go, IF the rest is in the FULLY UPRIGHT POSITION AT FULL DRAW.
> 
> Here's a tip: push the rest into it's full upright position and MARK a straight line with a pencil and ruler across the thumbwheel and the black plastic ring it rotates against. That way at full draw you can see if the rest is fully into the upright position. If it's not, the timing will be off and you'll have problems.
> 
> When set up right, you can shoot vanes or FOBs or whatever and clear great every time.



Great set up tip!

Thanks,


----------



## Kai S

*I'm totally sold!!*

Got my FOB's in the mail last Wednesday, and shot them for the first time thursday afternoon. Loved the way they flew, but noticed a slight kick out of the bow. Discovered that they were just touching the very tip of the drop zone (the plastic on the tip was nicked - which gave it away). a quick string adjustment and all was well. Today I shot my first 3-D round ever and used the FOB's. After all those challenging shots through branches and tall grass I'm totally sold on the design. The more I use them the more I am completely thrilled with their performance - I'll definitely be hunting with them from now on. 

Here is my first shot ever at a 3-D target - which became a common theme for the rest of the day... The brain shot is from my shooting partner and his recurve at 37 yards (not on purpose) :wink:


----------



## xring_assassin

Man that picture makes me jealous! I can't wait to see green grass again.... :darkbeer:


----------



## bigram

Nice shooting! Any concerns you may have about the FOBs getting smashed up are crazy:tongue: I've lost an average of under 1 per tournament. 

Xring....i cant wait to see some grass:wink:


----------



## HOG MANIAC

*Texas Hawgs*

Just got back from a Texas hog hunt.When I got there and took out my quiver full of FOBs talk about looks,until I started shooting , then it changed to can I try one of those? Needless to say after putting a158 lb porkchop on the ground , they wouldn't let me leave without leaving them some to try. Good thing I had a dozen in my bow case ,or I would have had to strip my quiver.Fobs are migrating all over the place, look out world the FOB nation is going to overtake the planet next.:wavictures to follow. Thanks Paul & crew for a great product.


----------



## sneak1413

HOG MANIAC said:


> Just got back from a Texas hog hunt.When I got there and took out my quiver full of FOBs talk about looks,until I started shooting , then it changed to can I try one of those? Needless to say after putting a158 lb porkchop on the ground , they wouldn't let me leave without leaving them some to try. Good thing I had a dozen in my bow case ,or I would have had to strip my quiver.Fobs are migrating all over the place, look out world the FOB nation is going to overtake the planet next.:wavictures to follow. Thanks Paul & crew for a great product.


Very cool. you definetally get some looks when people first see them but it can catch on. The guys that were all skeptics at the shop i shoot at alot, now tell me that they have seen the fob so many times it just looks normal to them now. i was shooting at 50 with one of the owners and he couldn't believe how well they were grouping. i was keeping 4 out of 5 in the white of a single spot nfaa target with the other arrow just outin the 4 ring. usually would pop one or two fobs off from hitting the other arrows but none were damaged or broken just laying in front of the target. i know the one owner is very tempted to bring some of the fobs in while the other guy is still set in his ways. both are going turkey hunting with me this weekend in eastern south dakota and they will see first hand the devastation a fob can bring with broadheads. the skeptic will be hunting with me.:wink: 
Congrats on the successful hunt. im looking forward to seeing the pictures.


----------



## MorganMurphy

Heres a question I have on them. With my testing it looks as thought the FOB will break in the techno hunt system which I shoot allot www.technohunt.com is this true????


----------



## sneak1413

MorganMurphy said:


> Heres a question I have on them. With my testing it looks as thought the FOB will break in the techno hunt system which I shoot allot www.technohunt.com is this true????


I have shot a few rounds in the techno lane with no problem what so ever. i do not shoot it every week but i have shot 4 or 5 games with them and i have never had one break or pop off on me. You should be good to go.


----------



## Paul Morris

HOG MANIAC said:


> Just got back from a Texas hog hunt.When I got there and took out my quiver full of FOBs talk about looks,until I started shooting , then it changed to can I try one of those? Needless to say after putting a158 lb porkchop on the ground , they wouldn't let me leave without leaving them some to try. Good thing I had a dozen in my bow case ,or I would have had to strip my quiver.Fobs are migrating all over the place, look out world the FOB nation is going to overtake the planet next.:wavictures to follow. Thanks Paul & crew for a great product.


Looking forward to seeing the photos!

Congrats on the FOB-O-Hog!



MorganMurphy said:


> Heres a question I have on them. With my testing it looks as thought the FOB will break in the techno hunt system which I shoot allot www.technohunt.com is this true????


I think you may have got a batch of brittle FOBs....

We are trying to get a handle on the problem.

I have two therories....

1. When we change colors or start up the molder it may be the first few hundred FOBs are brittle until the mold stabilizes the temperature.

2. I just talked with a customer who says if his nocks are too tight the FOBs will break as you have described in your video.

If you could do me a favor and see if you can find a nock that maybe does not fit so tight and see if your FOBs still break when you shoot and the dart screen?

Many thanks!

PS....pm sent to replace your broken FOBs. They should NOT have broke like that. 

Regards,


----------



## Alan in GA

*FOBs and Whammy rest,,,,,*

Well I like 'neat stuff' so after seeing [what the heck is a FOB?] and reading about FOBs I had to order a tube. Got it yesterday and took all of 5 minutes to check out the clearance with my PSE SS X FORCE and WHAMMY rest setup. Only shot about 10 shots but so far so good. Looks like the Whammy is compatable with this NEAT arrow stabilizer. I noticed more noise of the arrow w/FOB in flight compared to Blazer 2" vanes. Also, a nock that has been inserted into a vane fletched arrow, then removed and used to anchor a FOB is 'probably' not as tight as a new nock used only for FOBs. A tighter fit might be better attained with 'virgin' nocks as they always seem tight at first insert. When removing an arrow with a 'used' nock and FOB I experienced the bow's string pulling the nock and FOB out of the arrow. Shooting this same arrow with used nock was no problem. Using new nocks might be best in the long run but for now I can see no real downside to pulling nocks off vaned arrows, removing vanes, and reinserting the same nock.
Hope to get more experience with these things. Some one had a pretty good idea!
Might have to take some to Montana next month. We'll be slinging some arrows in some BEAUTIFUL Montana cattle ranges at gophers,,maybe a badger or two. The ranch owner changes his mind on wether or not he wants the badgers killed.
There is usually a good bit of wind on those ranges so it could be a good testing ground for FOBs.

Here is a picture of one day's end as we ride out the mile long driveway of the ranch in Montana - ready to sit down to a great evening meal and fellowship after an all day hunt.


----------



## hockeynut

Paul got mine yesterday (wow what a quick turnaround) and man are those things cool looking. Smaller than I thought they would be so I can't wait to see them fly.

My night was spent getting my ripcord readjusted so it would work with the FOBs. Funny thing is I assumed the rest was installed correctly by the shop but it wasn't. I now have more than enough clearance and can't wait to shoot them. 

Snow in the forecast might get me behind schedule though.....


----------



## Boomerzuma

*Ripcord?*

Anyone shooting FOB's with the Ripcord fall away rest? If so, how's the clearance?


----------



## hockeynut

Well I have not shot it yet with the new FOBs just got them yesterday but with the clearance tester it has tons of room as long as the rest is set up correctly. I can not see any issues with rest clearance with the RIPCORD. Paul Morris can verify that as well as other I am sure.


----------



## Boomerzuma

Thanks hockeynut! I'm anxious to get my hands on some FOB's and give them a try!


----------



## Ders26c

*Test Tube FOB's*

I started reading this thread and at about page 6-7, I decided that I had read enough posts that talk about how much everybody likes these things.. nobody that I know out here shoots them and I thought I would give them a try. I read in an earlier post something about there possibly being a sample tube of 3 or so along with a clearance test fob (or whatever you want to call it). I am willing to go ahead and pick up a full tube of 12 but would rather just get 3 and compare them to the blazers.


----------



## xring_assassin

Ders26c said:


> I started reading this thread and at about page 6-7, I decided that I had read enough posts that talk about how much everybody likes these things.. nobody that I know out here shoots them and I thought I would give them a try. I read in an earlier post something about there possibly being a sample tube of 3 or so along with a clearance test fob (or whatever you want to call it). I am willing to go ahead and pick up a full tube of 12 but would rather just get 3 and compare them to the blazers.


Every so often someone sells a few FOBs in the classifieds section. If I swap to axis arrows like I'm planning on doing - there may be LOTS in the classifieds. LOL


----------



## highcountry12

paul is a great guy and will definatly take care of you! I can say the FOBs are an amazing product and he should be proud of his design


----------



## Paul Morris

*FOB Breakage!*

FOBs and Ripcords = good combo!


re: FOBs breaking......NEWS FLASH! IT MAY BE THE NOCK IS TOO TIGHT

I talked with SupraTT the other day and he mentioned he had some FOBs breaking like some of you have had (the FOB busting the center hub and the FOB sliding down the arrow). Supra noticed his nocks were very tight and the FOB was very hard to spin on the shaft (it should just be a light friction fit). *He got new nocks that were not as tight and the FOBs stopped breaking. * It took a while but it makes sence...

FOR YOU FOLKS THAT HAVE HAD FOB BREAK ON THERE OWN.....

*Please try and loosen the nocks up a bit*. A tad of bow wax should to the trick. You should be able to install and remove the nocks easy by hand. Just a snug fit but NOT TO TIGHT.

I think that by having a nock that is too tight the FOB is not allowed to spin a little when it hits the target and shears the hub because the ring wing wants to keep spinning and if not allowed to do so, puts to much force on the hub..

We just shot a bunch of FOBs out of an X-Force point black into trees. NO BREAK GAGE. But we use nocks that are not too tight.

I noticed after we shoot into a target, the FOB has been spun slightly (after impact) and the nock has backed out a tad from the bounce back at impact.

This is also the reason the FOBs are breaking when you get tight groups but not a direct hit with the arrow. The FOBs should pop off without damage.

If the nocks are too tight, the FOBs can not pop off like they are supposed to and will crack to FOBs

*For those that have broken FOBs, please try and advise as soon as you can. This data is critical!!*

Do not over do it! just make sure the nock is snug and you can turn the FOB on the arrow after the nock is installed. It should be a light friction fit. It should NOT free spin or be so tight it take some doing to turn the FOB.

Hard to be specific on how loose or tight a FOB should be.

Thanks for your help! The only way I can improve the FOB is to know if we have a problem. This one appears to be the nock not the FOB. But the only way to find out is data from you guys.

I would be glad to replace and FOBs that are damaged by this testing.


----------



## HOG MANIAC

*Fast FOBs*

Holy FOBs Batman, can' believe the speed in receiving my FOB's. I live in Wyoming (the land where 3rd day delivery ,much less next day don't exist) some how Paul always finds the express lane . Promt service seems to be the norm from the FOB mothership. Thanks again Paul & crew for great service and the BEST fletching to hit the market in a long time:77:


----------



## Paul Morris

HOG MANIAC said:


> Holy FOBs Batman, can' believe the speed in receiving my FOB's. I live in Wyoming (the land where 3rd day delivery ,much less next day don't exist) some how Paul always finds the express lane . Promt service seems to be the norm from the FOB mothership. Thanks again Paul & crew for great service and the BEST fletching to hit the market in a long time:77:


Thanks! '

Looking forward to hearing back how the FOBs perform in those howling winds! :set1_punch: (closest batman smiley I could find :wink

Regards,


----------



## HOG MANIAC

*Distance*

Well the FOBs gave me so much accuracy at distance.Now if only I could figure out keep my kinetic energy out to my accurracy distance.:darkbeer:Thanks guys .


----------



## AKMATT

I ordered my FOB's yesterday. I'll let you know how they fly in Alaska!

AKMATT


----------



## Paul Morris

Alaska + FOBs = laser beams:wink:

Keep us posted!

Thanks to all....


----------



## HOG MANIAC

*Uprising*

TTT for a great product:tongue:


----------



## outback2hunt

I probably had to make more changes than most to get the FOBs to perform well for me. In the end, it was worth it. Hopefully some of these issues will help someone else. First, although the clearance tester said good to go the FOBs were making contact with the foam arrow holder (dropzone rest). After cutting it down I was still getting slight contact. So, I raised the rest so the arrow was near the top of the berger hole which meant I had to also change nocking point and peep location. I was also getting too much chin contact with my old anchor point so I added a kisser button to lower my anchor, which also required another peep change. This was the hardest step because, like most people, I was reluctant to change something that had become very comfortable. Actually, I have become even more comfortable with the new anchor. 

Well, I finally I got everything adjusted with no contact and tuned. Although they provide remarkable stabilization, to get the best performance the bow still must be in time and tuned and broadheads must spin true. Like I said, very worth it in the end as my long distance shooting with broadheads is the best its ever been. Great product!


----------



## xring_assassin

outback2hunt said:


> So, I raised the rest so the arrow was near the top of the berger hole which meant I had to also change nocking point and peep location.



Just an educated guess - Hoyt?


----------



## Paul Morris

outback2hunt said:


> I probably had to make more changes than most to get the FOBs to perform well for me. In the end, it was worth it. Hopefully some of these issues will help someone else. First, although the clearance tester said good to go the FOBs were making contact with the foam arrow holder (dropzone rest). After cutting it down I was still getting slight contact. So, I raised the rest so the arrow was near the top of the berger hole which meant I had to also change nocking point and peep location. I was also getting too much chin contact with my old anchor point so I added a kisser button to lower my anchor, which also required another peep change. This was the hardest step because, like most people, I was reluctant to change something that had become very comfortable. Actually, I have become even more comfortable with the new anchor.
> 
> Well, I finally I got everything adjusted with no contact and tuned. Although they provide remarkable stabilization, to get the best performance the bow still must be in time and tuned and broadheads must spin true. Like I said, very worth it in the end as my long distance shooting with broadheads is the best its ever been. Great product!





xring_assassin said:


> Just an educated guess - Hoyt?


Thanks for the super effort and the post informing what it took! You are correct that many do not have to go through what you did.

This makes it all worth it when the ends do justify the means!

Many thanks my friend! Improved Broadhead flight at distance and never having to fletch! Ha! Wait until you get chance to shoot in some adverse weather. Things should just get better and better.

I too would like to know if you were using a Hoyt. This would be as good as time as any to talk about Hoyt bows. Great product! Quality bow! Just a few things a would not mind talking about in an open format.

Regards,


----------



## xring_assassin

Paul Morris said:


> I too would like to know if you were using a Hoyt. This would be as good as time as any to talk about Hoyt bows. Great product! Quality bow! Just a few things a would not mind talking about in an open format.
> 
> Regards,


I ask because I shoot Hoyt's - my wife does too - Hoyt's seem to "prefer" arrow to be above center of berger hole in my opinion. I wish I knew why, but they just seem to shoot better there in my experience. I first put an arrow up that high because the trophy taker rest layed more flat if it was higher. My groups shrank so I didn't move anything after that point.

Also I was watching bowhunter magazine TV - they were setting up drop away rests and even they said "if it's a Hoyt - it's likely you'll need to see slightly over half the berger hole below your shaft with the rest in the upright position" I wish they hadn't left it at that, I'd LOVE to know more of why that is....


----------



## archery ham

Lets have a moment of silence for Neon Green FOB # 13 (from tube #1).












Thanks,

Carry on. :RockOn:


----------



## xring_assassin

I love that clown.


----------



## outback2hunt

> Just an educated guess - Hoyt?


No, the bow is an 07 Ross Cardiac. Love the bow - fast, quiet, and now a FOB stacker!


----------



## xring_assassin

outback2hunt said:


> No, the bow is an 07 Ross Cardiac. Love the bow - fast, quiet, and now a FOB stacker!


I stand corrected  

I wish Ross made the Cardiac in 31" draw length....us "real men" up in Canada have a bit more wingspan than in other regions of the world. LOL

I've heard NOTHING but happy shooters with Ross bows.


----------



## swampcruiser

*Tell me more ??*



xring_assassin said:


> I ask because I shoot Hoyt's - my wife does too - Hoyt's seem to "prefer" arrow to be above center of berger hole in my opinion. I wish I knew why, but they just seem to shoot better there in my experience. I first put an arrow up that high because the trophy taker rest layed more flat if it was higher. My groups shrank so I didn't move anything after that point.
> 
> Also I was watching bowhunter magazine TV - they were setting up drop away rests and even they said "if it's a Hoyt - it's likely you'll need to see slightly over half the berger hole below your shaft with the rest in the upright position" I wish they hadn't left it at that, I'd LOVE to know more of why that is....


Not to Hijack. Is this a real issue with all Hoyts. I have limbdriver on a Katera that I am having trouble tuning. I am sure it is clearing the FOB(passed the lipstick test) is there something I should change? Will the LD go that high?


----------



## sneak1413

swampcruiser said:


> Not to Hijack. Is this a real issue with all Hoyts. I have limbdriver on a Katera that I am having trouble tuning. I am sure it is clearing the FOB(passed the lipstick test) is there something I should change? Will the LD go that high?


The limbdriver is very adjustable. just adjust the angle of the launcher with a small allen head on the ouside of the rest where the stop hits when shot. Make sure the top stop is hitting at the same time as the bottom stop. Most of the hoyts that i have done the cable stretches and the top stop is off about 1/4" after a little shooting. The cable just needs some twists and its good to go again. also check to make sure that your nock point is about 1/16" high from being perfectly square. This is where hoyts tend to shoot the best. Good luck and let us know if you have any other questions.


----------



## swampcruiser

*Thanks Sneak !*

Appreciate the quick help.:wink:


----------



## sneak1413

swampcruiser said:


> Appreciate the quick help.:wink:


Not a problem. the limbdriver has been my favorite rest i have tested, and if you've read my other posts i am a firm believer in the fobs. Either way if you have any questions getting anything to work feel free to send me a message. i can't always get around to all the thread.:wink:


----------



## Alan in GA

*anyone 'not' having success with FOBs?*

I'm getting less accuracy and noisy flight. Not trying to start anything, just reporting what my experience is so far. Shooting a PSE SS X Force that is very accurate with vanes [Blazer 2"]. 
I haven't given up, just wondering about my apparent results that are different from 98% of other posts. By the way, I'm shooting a Whammy that is giving total clearance so I don't think that's the difference. FOBs are not touching the string even with the sharp nock point angle [also using a 'D' loop]. My bow is shooting bare shafts into the same group as the vaned arrows. As of yet I have not tried walkback tuning with the bow since it seems to be shooting so well otherwise.
I hope this isn't rain on the parade, but I'm going to assume this line of posts does want all results. I like the idea of the FOB but so far they are second to vanes for me in my trials.
Ideas?


----------



## xring_assassin

swampcruiser said:


> Not to Hijack. Is this a real issue with all Hoyts. I have limbdriver on a Katera that I am having trouble tuning. I am sure it is clearing the FOB(passed the lipstick test) is there something I should change? Will the LD go that high?


I wouldn't call it an issue myself - it's just something I learned over time. I tune primarily with broadheads as I shoot mostly with the end goal of landing a clean, ethical shot on an animal in the fall. I've always begun with laser and square, likely the same as others do also, and with the tec riser I had issues at first of broadhead strike low compared to same weight field point. I adjusted rest up until ugly things happened, then one day, for whatever reason, I cut and replaced a d-loop - higher on the string by a good quarter inch, and then also adjusted the rest higher as I assumed vane clearance was getting me somehow (pre-fob days). The problem of broadheads striking low disappeared totally. As I am one who LOVES trying new rests and so forth, I tried out a Trophy taker and started with a slightly higher than normal arrow height (half berger hole visible below the shaft) and I cheered as my broadheads smacked bullseyes out from 50 yards. Last year I tried a ripcord, in order that it would lay VERY flat on a Hoyt riser (with simms drop pad installed) I found that I had to install it also rather high, closer to 60% of the berger hole visible under the arrow shaft with rest at full upright position.I had read the instructions and (honestly) I thought it'd be MORE important for the rest to be FLAT than half upright, it made sense, in my head, that a flat rest was further out of the way and far less likely to "bounce" back into the path of a passing arrow. Anyway - FOB's lived with me by this point - arrow flight was AMAZING from the ripcord. Something slid on the timing of the ripcrod though, I went to show it off to my Dad, locked it in the uprght position and blew the launcher right off. I installed a TT once more because I couldn't get a new launcher in good enough time for the fast approaching hunting season.

I'll be installing a limb driver as soon as my Trykon that got a beating from an unguided draw weight scale gets back from Moose ridge coatings - I know my starting point will be with half the berger hole (or more) visible under the shaft at full draw. The timing is all perfect according to Javi's timing method etc one EVERY Hoyt in my house and also on every Hoyt that I've touched out of my house, and also, every Hoyt that's been tuned at extended ranges with broadheads out of my house, seems to have the shaft bottom slightly above center of the berger hole. It's just where they seem to want to shoot the best.

I HOPE someone can shed some light on this - I know I've seen a few places where Hoyt's are being set up with the arrow as described here, I have my own theory, from measuring roughly, that the DEAD center of the string IS slightly above center of the berger hole, meaning if one was to install a shaft dead through center of berger hole etc, that when one draws the bow the nock travel would not be level right? Thus - on release and the broadhead being a big fin out front of the shaft, would take a mean dive until the guiding force of FOB or vane grab it and correct it. That's my theory anyway....I hope someone tells me I'm right....because this one intrigues me 

I've shot Hoyt since 1989, when the editor of Buckmasters magazine, Russell Thornberry, was kind enough to help me purchase a Hoyt super slam supreme at a greatly cut price as he was, at the time, on the Hoyt board of directors, he was, and is, still a dear friend of the family. I can't wait until he moves back up here to retire and come hunt with us again  Anyway, I won the Alberta summer games in 1990 with an 80# Hoyt - ******* 16 year old boy with a MEAN hunting bow. Top bow was suppose to be 60#, the corner judge let me go as he said, "you don't stand a chance pulling that bow all day. As far as I'm concerned that's a mean cam 60# that I can't pull and nobody has a scale to prove different." I then won the whole dang thing, and brought home three gold medals. HAHAHA

Hijack or not - I'm a Hoyt lover for life. I've tried almost every other bow brand over the years, but no bow carries the memories that Hoyt does for me. I'm awfully sentimental you see...every time I make to back to competition level, (I have multiple sclerosis - some years I can shoot anything I can see, other years I can't even walk to something I can see) I can't talk myself into trusting anything BUT a Hoyt, and when opening day arrives, I had a Bowtech last year, but I couldn't bring myself to take it to the tree, just "had" to be a Hoyt in my hand....too many memories of great hunts, great shoots, and amazing fun with friends, family, and ever present Hoyt bow being bent.

Paul's right - Hoyt DOES make extremely good bows. Paul builds the best guidance systems on the planet, the two are simply MADE for each other.

Was that a shameless enough attempt to make this a thread "un hijack"?


----------



## Paul Morris

sneak1413 said:


> The limbdriver is very adjustable. just adjust the angle of the launcher with a small allen head on the ouside of the rest where the stop hits when shot. Make sure the top stop is hitting at the same time as the bottom stop. Most of the hoyts that i have done the cable stretches and the top stop is off about 1/4" after a little shooting. The cable just needs some twists and its good to go again. also check to make sure that your nock point is about 1/16" high from being perfectly square. This is where hoyts tend to shoot the best. Good luck and let us know if you have any other questions.


This is the problem I have found 99% of the time when folks are having issues with FOBs and Hoyt's.

The top cam is out of time causing un-even nock travel. A few twist on the top cable and walla! Bullets. From my understanding, the top cam should be equal to or slightly lead the bottom. sound right sneak?



Alan in GA said:


> I'm getting less accuracy and noisy flight. Not trying to start anything, just reporting what my experience is so far. Shooting a PSE SS X Force that is very accurate with vanes [Blazer 2"].
> 
> I hope this isn't rain on the parade, but I'm going to assume this line of posts does want all results. I like the idea of the FOB but so far they are second to vanes for me in my trials.
> Ideas?


A few things......First give the FOBs a chance. With some folks its takes a few days for things to settle in with the anchor. If you are 100% sure you are not getting rest contact (please do a lipstick or powder check), then I thing things will settle in.

Be sure and keep us posted! We will get to the bottom of this.

Regards,


----------



## xring_assassin

Paul Morris said:


> This is the problem I have found 99% of the time when folks are having issues with FOBs and Hoyt's.
> 
> The top cam is out of time causing un-even nock travel. A few twist on the top cable and walla! Bullets. From my understanding, the top cam should be equal to or slightly lead the bottom. sound right sneak?



Paul, you're right, but it's actually the whole bow that's out of tune, the top cam is the one you look at, at full draw to determine if a Hoyt is out of tune. A few twists on one cable or a couple on the other and life can be grand once more. Where the control cable wraps around the top cam should lay against that cam nearly perfectly flat or VERY VERY slightly wrap angle when at full draw, if it doesn't, or if it wraps too far, it just won't tune. Sometimes a combination of twists on one cable and untwist the other is what's needed in order to preserve draw length. I've seen Hoyt's right off the rack with minor timing issues. Every company has their issues, Hoyt isn't without VERY MINOR faults either


----------



## Paul Morris

xring_assassin said:


> Paul, you're right, but it's actually the whole bow that's out of tune, the top cam is the one you look at, at full draw to determine if a Hoyt is out of tune. A few twists on one cable or a couple on the other and life can be grand once more. Where the control cable wraps around the top cam should lay against that cam nearly perfectly flat or VERY VERY slightly wrap angle when at full draw, if it doesn't, or if it wraps too far, it just won't tune. Sometimes a combination of twists on one cable and untwist the other is what's needed in order to preserve draw length. I've seen Hoyt's right off the rack with minor timing issues. Every company has their issues, Hoyt isn't without VERY MINOR faults either



Thanks for the info! I learned this the hard way after the customer tried two different rests and was still hitting with FOBs. Then back to the shop, then back to Hoyt for new cables (he even sent FOB along). Got the bow back and still hit. One call to "crackers" to help me understand the issue and wallah! two twist and shooting laser beams. The customer thought I was the smartest guy in the world. I quickly out a stop to that and gave credit where credit is do.

I would say if you are getting plenty of clearance for the FOB and it still hits, un-even nock travel is most likely the issue no matter what bow you shoot.

Regards,


----------



## xring_assassin

*Found It!!*

I knew I had this picture around somewhere. It's from the AT forum pages - I forget who's thread I downloaded it from, LIKELY Javi - I take NO credit for this photography work, but I will say that this has saved me HOURS of frustration, if it wasn't Javi - I apologize and I sincerely thank whoever did this quick, simple Hoyt tutorial up.


----------



## Paul Morris

xring_assassin said:


> I knew I had this picture around somewhere. It's from the AT forum pages - I forget who's thread I downloaded it from, LIKELY Javi - I take NO credit for this photography work, but I will say that this has saved me HOURS of frustration, if it wasn't Javi - I apologize and I sincerely thank whoever did this quick, simple Hoyt tutorial up.



xring_assassin........Thank you so much! I photo is worth a thousand words!

I will keep his thread handy for others.


----------



## HOG MANIAC

*got FOBs?*

got my fobbed out hog pictures . Try to put them on line later.:wink:


----------



## Paul Morris

HOG MANIAC said:


> got my fobbed out hog pictures . Try to put them on line later.:wink:



Cool! We need to see the FOB-O-HOG!

I liked your title.....

Last year I got a custom plate.


----------



## xring_assassin

Dodge? I think I just got a little barf in my mouth....and lost a bit of respect. All those brains, all the know how and ya drive a dodge? Musta been a free-be eh Paul? LOL LOL :darkbeer: cool plate!


----------



## archery ham

xring_assassin said:


> Dodge? I think I just got a little barf in my mouth....and lost a bit of respect. All those brains, all the know how and ya drive a dodge? Musta been a free-be eh Paul? LOL LOL :darkbeer: cool plate!


Well, at least the truck is iconic of an animal he can actually hunt (Ram). 

Wait aminute....who said he had brains to begin with????????


----------



## rogbo

xring_assassin said:


> Dodge? I think I just got a little barf in my mouth....and lost a bit of respect. All those brains, all the know how and ya drive a dodge? Musta been a free-be eh Paul? LOL LOL :darkbeer: cool plate!


Uh Oh, here we go. Isn't it bad enough to have the fob's v. vanes debate. No we got to add dodge versus all the other wanna be pick ups :set1_punch:


----------



## xring_assassin

archery ham said:


> Well, at least the truck is iconic of an animal he can actually hunt (Ram).
> 
> Wait aminute....who said he had brains to begin with????????


Oh this is going nowhere real fast so I'm gonna speed it into a wall....I thought Dodge logo was inspired by....well....see the picture.

I say Paul is smart - nobody could invent something like that and be stupid. I bet there's days when he wishes he could still be footloose and fancy free and NOT deal with three thousand PM's per day, and calls himself brainless - but I say he's smart - barring truck choice of course  Maybe the USA Dodge's are built better than the ones we see being pushed down the road in Canada....


Anyway - the promised picture - I bet this gets removed and I catch poop. LOL

FOB'S RULE!!! NO HIJACKIN GOIN ON HERE!!!


----------



## archery ham

DANG XRing...... THATS FUNNY......BLOODY BOOGERS BATMAN.......THATS FUNNY....



*FOBs rule......*

and......re-new your tag before the fuzz gets ya....:tongue:


----------



## Paul Morris

That is Funny!

I guess I am allowed to do a little hijacking here....

When I went shopping for a new truck a few years back, it was a bit like replacing a washing machine that broke. If my old Chevy did not have close to 200,000 miles I would not even be looking.

I did not like any of the new trucks. Then there was the price. My friend Josh ask if I looked at the new Dodge Power Wagons. Dodge I said! No way.

Well.....long story short I had NO idea anybody was making trucks like the Wagon.

Full lockers front and rear with a punch of a button, articulation of almost 32 inches in the front end via an electronic sway bar decoupler, about 500 pounds of metal rock bars and skid plates and they even placed a nice 12,000 lb winch up front. No other truck even comes close to the off roading capabilities that I have and do use. If it was not for all the off road cool stuff I would have just rebuilt my 96' Chevy. So far I love it! Except for the payments!

Here is a photo after I got back from last years Elk hunt in Idaho along with few "ones that got away photos"









*DANG....How do I get accross this meadow!*








*Ditto on the Meadow!*








*Taken out of a spotting scope....No this bull was NOT that close!*








*I have to climb up where??*


----------



## xring_assassin

I'm droolin' at that elk herd Paul. Makes my little herd out here look....well...little. There's only a couple hundred in the one I bug all fall, nothing gets super big because the local indians (sorry - native Canadians) keep shooting everything before it gets any real size....SOMEDAY I hope to have health back enough to hike further off the beaten path and locate one of the big high mountain Elk.

When I get my (new to me) Chevy tuned in the way I want it I'll post some pictures. The 6 inch lift kit, 4.56 gears, 35 inch tires are already here, saving up for fender flares, paint and a mechanic to install the rest  I already have lockers front and rear, then watch in amazement as I get stuck with it and come grab my old 91 4runner to pull it out :wink:


----------



## bigram

Chevy?! dodge?!

Why dontcha just go start shooting a bowtech?!:wink:

Them are some real nice elk!

And the mountain...a few years back dad took me on my first sheep hunt. And man...thats what it was like " i have to climb up there!?" then we went buffalo hunting....i was thinking in valleys and watnot...they were just as high and higher then the sheep!

Switched back to the FMJs...need to throw the BHs on tomorrow and make sure its all good...only 2 more weeks til texas!:tongue:


----------



## HOG MANIAC

*FOBbed out hog*

....Here it if finally got it online


----------



## bengalbrother

*fobs*

will they clear ALL drop away rests?


----------



## rogbo

bengalbrother said:


> will they clear ALL drop away rests?



Some clear easier than others but I THINK we've gotten almost all of them to clear. what rest you interested in ?

OMG that Doge emblem IS funny. I might get that made into a rear window decal. Classic!!


----------



## CHAMPION2

Limb driver is a great choice for FOBS. Works great!!


----------



## HOG MANIAC

*Oh what flight*

Everytime I shoot these they amaze me .TTT for a fantastic unifletch. Is that a word?


----------



## bigram

HOG MANIAC said:


> Everytime I shoot these they amaze me .TTT for a fantastic unifletch. Is that a word?


well it is now:wink:

Been preping for the trip dad and i are making to texas to get some axis deer, dillos, and javelina...at 50 yards, 2 out of 3 BH arrows are touching!


----------



## Paul Morris

HOG MANIAC said:


> ....Here it if finally got it online


Congrats on the FOB-O-Hog!

Best of luck with the rest of the hunt


----------



## HOG MANIAC

*Ttt*

Great product, and the best service .Thanks again to Paul and crew.:thumbs_up


----------



## Paul Morris

bengalbrother said:


> will they clear ALL drop away rests?


Just about.....Let us know what you have and you will get a straight up opinion.:thumbs_up



CHAMPION2 said:


> Limb driver is a great choice for FOBS. Works great!!


Yep!



HOG MANIAC said:


> Everytime I shoot these they amaze me .TTT for a fantastic unifletch. Is that a word?


Ha! Told you so:wink: Hum.....Unfletch....I like it! "Unfletch yourself with FOBs"


----------



## HOG MANIAC

*ttt*

Bump for FOBs , maybe we should take the b out of blazers and that would describe FOBs flight . like a lazer straight till infinity.:wink:


----------



## yashirobi

Why not producing the Fobs without the "circle" around the fletches? Maybe the have to be a bit bigger/longer to stabilize well, but i guess you would have MUCH more customers.

1. you can use them for target shooting (no Fob damage)
2. they would look like usual fletches
-> sorry but the "fob" you are selling now, maybe work well but they are ugly, i would never use them



gruß


----------



## sneak1413

yashirobi said:


> Why not producing the Fobs without the "circle" around the fletches? Maybe the have to be a bit bigger/longer to stabilize well, but i guess you would have MUCH more customers.
> 
> 1. you can use them for target shooting (no Fob damage)
> 2. they would look like usual fletches
> -> sorry but the "fob" you are selling now, maybe work well but they are ugly, i would never use them
> 
> 
> 
> gruß


I belive that the ring is one of the big factors in why the fob works so well. in a way it adds another axis in which the arrow is being stabilized. Paul could explain it better than me.


----------



## Paul Morris

yashirobi said:


> Why not producing the Fobs without the "circle" around the fletches? Maybe the have to be a bit bigger/longer to stabilize well, but i guess you would have MUCH more customers.
> 
> 1. you can use them for target shooting (no Fob damage)
> 2. they would look like usual fletches
> -> sorry but the "fob" you are selling now, maybe work well but they are ugly, i would never use them
> 
> gruß


If you ever get a chance to talk to an aerospace/mechanical engineer or just someone who works on air planes they will be able to inform you the ring wing is what makes the FOB work. It is about 75% of the juice behind the stabilization.

If a few years when more folks shoot them, my guess is they will not look so ugly to you.:wink:


----------



## yashirobi

if you make them as large as usual fletches, they should work like usual, or? But they would have instead of normal fletchings the easy-install advantage.

For me the main advantage of your product is the fast and easy installing! I dont know how many people think the same way, but I bet alot. You did the market research, didnt you? ;-)

____________
Dont get me wrong, I dont want to critizise your product. My post should only be constructive. Only a few companies can exist with only one product. I think you should think about what to develop next.


btw. I know that the ring is important( thats easy mechanics ), will be a industrial engineer soon ;-)

But keep in mind the only thing that counts is: What does the customer wants, and for what is he willing to pay! Never start devlop a product, before you got a answer to this question! 


good night.....sorry damn time lag


----------



## chumette

*Fobs vs whisker biscuit*

Would I be correct to guess that a whisker biscuit doesn't play nicely with FOBs?


----------



## HOG MANIAC

*Correct*

Whisker bisquit is not FOB friendly, needs to be a drop away.:wink:


----------



## chumette

Paul Morris said:


> That is Funny!
> 
> I guess I am allowed to do a little hijacking here....
> *Taken out of a spotting scope....No this bull was NOT that close!*
> View attachment 390625


So it's ok to hijack the hijack, right...? :zip:

I have a few pictures from '92 trip to Yellowstone where I was that close to a buck about that size. I didn't realize he was doing a "challenge call" when I was taking the pict -- ranger later told me I was lucky to be alive.

Was a good shot, though!

(Too bad (a) I wasn't into hunting at the time and (b) no hunting in the park. Danged rangers! :wink

I'll see if I can dig up those pix & flikr 'em or something...


----------



## mthay037

has anybody had problems with the FOBs touching their face and throwing off the anchor point? really interested in these and want to shoot some but i talked to my local archery shop on the phone and thats what he said.... i hope not. Matt


----------



## hockeynut

They touch my face and it provides another anchor point for me to reference. As for throwing off you anchor I find it helps me.... It will take a touch getting used too but it is nice to "feel" now and give me the knowing I am locked in.


----------



## michiganchad

hockeynut said:


> They touch my face and it provides another anchor point for me to reference. As for throwing off you anchor I find it helps me.... It will take a touch getting used too but it is nice to "feel" now and give me the knowing I am locked in.


Ditto!


----------



## watch_man

We did a test yesterday with a Hooter Shooter and X7's fletched with feathers and FOBS. I originally posted these images on the other FOB thread but here they are again:


----------



## rogbo

Watch,


Finally we can put some of this baloney to rest. At what distance did you conduct this test? Would it be possible to repeat the tests at differing yardages out to say 50 or 60 yards? Access to a chrono? I am interested in speed loss (if any) between the fastest fletch going (feathers) and FOB's not only at the point of origin but also at downrange distances. Same to be said with point of impact. Also video of the test would be grand. Thanks so much for taking this big step forward in settling so many foolish debates that have sprung up lately. Fob on.


----------



## SupraTT

Fob On!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mthay037

do the people on AT here still have the mail a fob to a friend and he mails it on? or is that long over???? i really wanna try one in the worst way since i have like a addiction to trying new "stuff". Im the worst with fishing but really would like to try these... Matt


----------



## ace7038

Matt: Buy a pack and try them. If you don't like them pm me and I will pay you what you paid for them plus the shipping to me.
Amos


----------



## bigram

Matt...if you do a search for "FOBs" and go to the thread called " Where can i get just one FOB?" you can post your info and see if your good to go on shooting them, and get put on the list.


----------



## watch_man

We have a test planned using Axis FMJ's with Fob's v Blazers at 100yds on our club field. We need a good day and also the availability of a couple of people to ensure the testing is carried out fairly.

With the X7's the FOB's gave a slightly better grouping than the feathers and as can be seen from the images, the fobs did not interfere with other arrow going into the target. I just wish I had the slow-mo setup to record the arrows going in 

Regarding chrono and speed of Fob's v Vanes - we have an Easton BFM and Chrono unit and also a Pro chrono so this would be possible. Again it would require the right cloud cover to get reliable chrono readings. Direct sun = inaccurate readings.

What I know from what we have done so far is that the difference between FOB's and vanes is more pronounced in a cross wind.


----------



## rogbo

Thanks watch, 

What I'm most interested in is the reported down range decay of both velocity and trajectory, which has not been my personal findings. There are a few persons seeing 4 - 8 inch point of impact differences and refusing to believe it could be there bow or tuning. These tests prove two irrefutable facts, Fob's work as advertised....and....as good as a person can shoot (heck some guys are shooting 1/4 inch groups at 5 yards wink we (none of us) are hooter shooters.


----------



## Paul Morris

Watch_man.....

Not sure if you have access to any broadheads??

If so that would be a very good thing to add to the equation. The bigger the better! Broadheads kick up a bunch of turbulence and cause the vanes to flutter. The FOB is mostly a hunting product, so testing with blades would be a good thing.

Do you need any more FOBs?? I would be glad to send you some for all your efforts. I already own you one pack for the video!

Regards,


----------



## watch_man

Paul

unfortunately we are not allowed to shoot Broadheads in the UK as hunting is totally banned. It is not illegal to own them, just to use them.

We can sort the fobs out a little later - thanks for reminding me.




Paul Morris said:


> Watch_man.....
> 
> Not sure if you have access to any broadheads??
> 
> If so that would be a very good thing to add to the equation. The bigger the better! Broadheads kick up a bunch of turbulence and cause the vanes to flutter. The FOB is mostly a hunting product, so testing with blades would be a good thing.
> 
> Do you need any more FOBs?? I would be glad to send you some for all your efforts. I already own you one pack for the video!
> 
> Regards,


----------



## Paul Morris

Yikes! 

What about practice broadheads? It would seem they might be popular to tune the bow before heading to Africa? 

They are not sharp but still create similar turbulence as a sharp head. Are you allowed to shoot these?

http://www.martyssportinggoods.com/products/g5-montec-100grn-pre-season-practice-broadhead-178.html

Many manufactures offer non-sharp heads.

Or even a rubber blunt to kick up some air up front?

Demanding bugger I am:wink: Just have fun what ever test you do!


----------



## snakervrwyttail

*FOB'S vs BLAZERS*

Here is a youtube clip of fobs and blazers watch it till the end you'll see the results. The FOB's are my arrows and the Blazers are my friends arrows set up for his bow, yet he shoot's my arrows better with the fobs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmP--y2zVD8


----------



## rogbo

Hey!!!! Hold the phone here buddy. Looks to me like the Fob's impacted higher at 50 yards than the blazers. Humph, this can't possibly be true. I mean Fob's have to be going at least 8 fps slower and impacting 4 - 8 inches lower at 50 yards. Don't they? :wink: 

Sarcasm disclaimer: Great video.


----------



## Paul Morris

I know my pin gap got smaller:wink:

We went out roving yesterday and found a FOB we lost from two year ago. The nock was almost white from the exposure. The FOB I picked up and kept using...We call this test the Arizona Environmental Testing Lab


----------



## Paul Morris

Here it is.

You call tell the difference in the nock color new vs. old. I have not used this type of nock for at least two years. The FOB was still pliable and good to shoot.

From the AZ Testing Lab:wink:


----------



## hockeynut

snakervrwyttail said:


> Here is a youtube clip of fobs and blazers watch it till the end you'll see the results. The FOB's are my arrows and the Blazers are my friends arrows set up for his bow, yet he shoot's my arrows better with the fobs.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmP--y2zVD8


Just to make sure because I was trying to watch this at work. :zip: Was this test done same shooter using the same bow???


----------



## mthay037

what kind of nock do you have to use for the FOBs?


----------



## snakervrwyttail

*reply*

yes, the test was done with the same shooter and same bow, as you see there is no gap in the video it is all done back to back. The fobs were used with standard gt nocks on xt hunter 5575 arrows


----------



## snakervrwyttail

*Fob Speed*

Your right ROGBO, that is one of the myths going around, anyone that believes it should try a chrono. I did that at my local archery shop and they are no slower than blazers, maybe that will be my next video, a chrono test with the fobs and blazers.


----------



## hockeynut

snakervrwyttail said:


> Your right ROGBO, that is one of the myths going around, anyone that believes it should try a chrono. I did that at my local archery shop and they are no slower than blazers, maybe that will be my next video, a chrono test with the fobs and blazers.



That would be perfect....


----------



## rogbo

This weekend boys. I'm gonna video the test of all tests. Irrefutable by all but the blindest of the blind and stubbornest of the stubborn. Look for it, hopefully around Wednesday or so. Fob's v. Blazers, field points and broadheads, Chrono and trajectory. Same bow, same draw, same poundage, same arrow shaft and point, done on a shooting machine. Tuned for bullet holes. yardages out to 50 yards.


----------



## xring_assassin

rogbo said:


> This weekend boys. I'm gonna video the test of all tests. Irrefutable by all but the blindest of the blind and stubbornest of the stubborn. Look for it, hopefully around Wednesday or so. Fob's v. Blazers, field points and broadheads, Chrono and trajectory. Same bow, same draw, same poundage, same arrow shaft and point, done on a shooting machine. Tuned for bullet holes. yardages out to 50 yards.


I beg you - yardage out to 100 or greater PLEASE :darkbeer:


----------



## rogbo

Xring,

I don't have a place to shoot 100 yards here on the rock. Not without the Po-po getting a call anyway.


----------



## Xiisign

rogbo said:


> This weekend boys. I'm gonna video the test of all tests. Irrefutable by all but the blindest of the blind and stubbornest of the stubborn. Look for it, hopefully around Wednesday or so. Fob's v. Blazers, field points and broadheads, Chrono and trajectory. Same bow, same draw, same poundage, same arrow shaft and point, done on a shooting machine. Tuned for bullet holes. yardages out to 50 yards.


Sweet, look forward to seeing this...


----------



## Paul Morris

mthay037 said:


> what kind of nock do you have to use for the FOBs?


You should use whatever nocks come with your arrows or the nocks you like best. 



rogbo said:


> This weekend boys. I'm gonna video the test of all tests. Irrefutable by all but the blindest of the blind and stubbornest of the stubborn. Look for it, hopefully around Wednesday or so. Fob's v. Blazers, field points and broadheads, Chrono and trajectory. Same bow, same draw, same poundage, same arrow shaft and point, done on a shooting machine. Tuned for bullet holes. yardages out to 50 yards.


:tongue::tongue::tongue: Yippee! I am hoping for some cross wind action. Let the wind blow!


----------



## rogbo

Paul Morris said:


> :tongue::tongue::tongue: Yippee! I am hoping for some cross wind action. Let the wind blow!


Right now, it's raining and blowing about 20 knots out of the Southeast (32 mph for you landlubbers) It's supposed to keep up for a couple days. So it should provide us with a worst case scenario.


----------



## Double S

Simple answer; BOTH
Short distance shots or shots thru Blinds, I'll use Vanes. When the Cross winds start to pick up and I'm going for a 60+ shot, without a doubt I'll grab my FOB with the Broad head. that's the exact situation FOB'S were made for. Hunting environment with Unstable fluctuation Cross winds , long distance shot, with Broad Heads. I am more than confident and ethically minded that when I take the shot, I will have the right tool for a quick Kill. I carry both 4" vanes and FOB'S. Isn't it great that we live in a country with these simple Questions, Dilemmas. We need to support all types of Archery and Hunting and the Progression, Evolution of the BOW and its Accessories. There is a place for the Fob and Vane, feather. and anything else out there backing Archery. Don't put down each others Preferences, But pick each other up and together as a whole, we are strong. Remember, there are people out there that don't care about the FOB or VANE, all they care about is Banning Firearms, Bows, Crossbows. as they see these tools as weapons to kill people and Bambi. Stay United. God Bless our Troops!.


----------



## HOG MANIAC

*FOBO Bear ?*

Seen the video on youtube , just got my spring bait in let it set a couple days . Then goona introduce mister bear to starrflight.com ,bet he don't know what a FOB is . Wish me luck, hopefully only blackbears, and no grizz.:bear:


----------



## Double S

Best of Luck Hog Maniac. make sure he see's Star's, www.starrflight.com that is!.:darkbeer:


----------



## bengalbrother

*I think theyre a good*

IDea, but I had three of them crack on me. so I refletched with quikspins and got a robin hood.


----------



## Paul Morris

bengalbrother said:


> IDea, but I had three of them crack on me. so I refletched with quikspins and got a robin hood.


It may be your nocks are to tight. If you can, try a bit of bow wax to loosen them up. If they broke because and arrow hit them....not much can help that. But if they broke on there own or because of a FOB to FOB close hit, a looser nock should cure the problem. Please give it a try and let us know.

Here is a thread to talks about it...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=672994&highlight=fobs+breaking

Here is a video that shows it.


----------



## watch_man

Paul Morris said:


> Yikes!
> 
> What about practice broadheads? It would seem they might be popular to tune the bow before heading to Africa?
> 
> They are not sharp but still create similar turbulence as a sharp head. Are you allowed to shoot these?
> 
> http://www.martyssportinggoods.com/products/g5-montec-100grn-pre-season-practice-broadhead-178.html
> 
> Many manufactures offer non-sharp heads.
> 
> Or even a rubber blunt to kick up some air up front?
> 
> Demanding bugger I am:wink: Just have fun what ever test you do!


Hi Paul, 

no I couldn't shoot them and certainly not at our club or we would get into trouble :sad:

I did manage to fit in a quick test at 50yds when we were testing some Nano stuff earlier in the week.

Please remember these are coming out of target setup bows with Limb Driver rests but at only 46lb.

At 50yds the spread on the 3 FOB group was 5.8cm and the Blazer was 7.9cm this was with a tail wind blowing from right to left at 9mph gusting to 14mph.

The interesting thing was that the FOB group was lower than the Blazer group by 3.6cm from the lowest blazer arrow to the highest FOB arrow.

The FOB group was horizontally spread from 2.7cm to the left of middle. The blazer group was spread from 6.3cm to the left of middle. So while the fobs had dropped slightly they had remained nearer the middle of the target and the group was tighter with the FOB's

The arrows used were Axis FMJ's with 150 grain Field Points inc inserts.

Sorry that is all I had time to get as we were testing for my wife's next competition and this was a 'fit it in' test. Hopefully we will get a chance to run a full test fitted in but the weather has meant we have fallen behind.


----------



## Paul Morris

Great testing!

I actually would have thought with a 46 pound bow the drop at 50 yards with FOBs would be greater than 1.4 inches! I have found the faster and heavier arrows carry flatter than vanes but the lighter weight stuff does drop out a bit past 40-50 yards.

Having this data from a hooter shooter is fantastic!

Tighter groups and less wind drift......I like it!

Many thanks my friend.


----------



## watch_man

Paul Morris said:


> Great testing!
> 
> I actually would have thought with a 46 pound bow the drop at 50 yards with FOBs would be greater than 1.4 inches! I have found the faster and heavier arrows carry flatter than vanes but the lighter weight stuff does drop out a bit past 40-50 yards.
> 
> Having this data from a hooter shooter is fantastic!
> 
> Tighter groups and less wind drift......I like it!
> 
> Many thanks my friend.


Hi Paul

that wasn't the drop it was the relative position between the two different arrows. The HS was adjusted to compensate for the distance but once set both arrows were shot with the same settings. I think the larger Blazer helps maintain the arrows altitude but without chronoing them I wouldn't know if it is an aerodynamic effect or a speed loss on the FOB. However at 50yds the grouping was very good and I would have thought for your target market it would be well within acceptable parameters. That of course could also be said for the Blazers, however the FOB's are easier to fletch and replace in the field and with their slightly better grouping and less drift I think they are a winner.


----------



## Paul Morris

watch_man said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> that wasn't the drop it was the relative position between the two different arrows. The HS was adjusted to compensate for the distance but once set both arrows were shot with the same settings. I think the larger Blazer helps maintain the arrows altitude but without chronoing them I wouldn't know if it is an aerodynamic effect or a speed loss on the FOB. However at 50yds the grouping was very good and I would have thought for your target market it would be well within acceptable parameters. That of course could also be said for the Blazers, however the FOB's are easier to fletch and replace in the field and with their slightly better grouping and less drift I think they are a winner.


Thanks for the great testing! If there is anything I can do on my end let me know. Do not forget I owe you some FOBs for the You Tube video:wink:


----------



## stekewood

I received my Fobs yesterday, checked the clearance with the special fob, popped one on a shaft, and started shooting. I shoot a Katera XL, 67#, 31.5" draw length, with a Limbdriver rest. I made no adjustments to anything and here are my observations.

1. They touch my chin very slightly, but its actually comfortable in a way, and no issue. For those that have shot fingers, it's very similar to the feel of your ring finger when shooting split finger. 

2. They fly perfectly, and have the same point of impact as my Blazer fletched arrows.

3. Being a guy who shot traditional equipment for years, I have drawers full of big, cut on contact heads. After seeing great flight with my 125gr. magnum Slick Tricks, I grabbed a 160 grain Snuffer (HUGE), 145 grain Magnus, and an old Zwickey of unknown weight, and proceeded to plunk all of them in the kill zone from 25 yards! 

4. When the broadheads stick out the back of my target, its much easier to pop the Fob off and pull the bare shaft through, than it is to pull the broadhead back out, and there are no crumpled fletches when the arrow buries itself to the nock.

5. They work equally well on my 400 grain Maxima "deer arrows", and my 490 grain "bigger game" arrows.

6. I can't come up with a single negative thing about them. 

Great product! Made a believer out of me in about 5 minutes, and my arrows will be wearing them in Africa, next month!:cheers:


----------



## xforcek31

*Looks?*

I know it is all down to personal prefrence, but I not only like the engineering behind the FOBin' things, I enjoy being alittle off from mainstream. Expect my order when my wife says "Oh, I guess:bored:"


----------



## Paul Morris

stekewood said:


> I received my Fobs yesterday, checked the clearance with the special fob, popped one on a shaft, and started shooting. I shoot a Katera XL, 67#, 31.5" draw length, with a Limbdriver rest. I made no adjustments to anything and here are my observations.
> 
> 1. They touch my chin very slightly, but its actually comfortable in a way, and no issue. For those that have shot fingers, it's very similar to the feel of your ring finger when shooting split finger.
> 
> 2. They fly perfectly, and have the same point of impact as my Blazer fletched arrows.
> 
> 3. Being a guy who shot traditional equipment for years, I have drawers full of big, cut on contact heads. After seeing great flight with my 125gr. magnum Slick Tricks, I grabbed a 160 grain Snuffer (HUGE), 145 grain Magnus, and an old Zwickey of unknown weight, and proceeded to plunk all of them in the kill zone from 25 yards!
> 
> 4. When the broadheads stick out the back of my target, its much easier to pop the Fob off and pull the bare shaft through, than it is to pull the broadhead back out, and there are no crumpled fletches when the arrow buries itself to the nock.
> 
> 5. They work equally well on my 400 grain Maxima "deer arrows", and my 490 grain "bigger game" arrows.
> 
> 6. I can't come up with a single negative thing about them.
> 
> Great product! Made a believer out of me in about 5 minutes, and my arrows will be wearing them in Africa, next month!:cheers:


Thanks for the great feedback!

Best of luck in Africa. Be sure and send in the photos for the StarrFlight gallery page.



xforcek31 said:


> I know it is all down to personal prefrence, but I not only like the engineering behind the FOBin' things, I enjoy being alittle off from mainstream. Expect my order when my wife says "Oh, I guess:bored:"


Ha! I hope you get he go ahead soon!

If you have any question be sure and let me know. I would be glad to over your set up.

Regards,


----------



## jason060788

*Started a FOB social group*

FOB users, I started a social group for all FOB users to talk, questions, ect...If you go to the Quick Links tab which is located next to the log out tab, click on the quick link tab..... a drop tab will come up ..if you look half-way down, there is a social groups link...click that and look around in the social groups on there and you'll see the FOB NATION social group, click join group and you're in, I already talked to Paul about this and he thought it was a good Idea... so stop by and join the group. Pass this info on because alot of people on here didn't know you could do this including myself and I've been on this sight for a couple of years now and never knew this was on here.


----------



## Paul Morris

Thanks Jason!

Our own social group. :thumbs_up

We will see how it goes. Only thing I do not like is no notifications. Oh well...It is still a very good thing.

Regards,


----------



## HOG MANIAC

*Ttt*

Bear Bump to the top for Paul who's bear hunting ,bet he is using Fobs


----------



## MKNOX

snakervrwyttail said:


> Your right ROGBO, that is one of the myths going around, anyone that believes it should try a chrono. I did that at my local archery shop and they are no slower than blazers, maybe that will be my next video, a chrono test with the fobs and blazers.


I just did this test at the range last night. 6 arrows each set up through the chrony at 5 yards ( indoor range) FMJ 500's off of a 62lb Iron Mace. Total arrow weight for the Blazer arrows 381.1 grains 264fps. Total arrow weight for the FOB arrows 391.1 grains ( 10 grains heavier) 268 fps:wink: 10 grains heavier and 4 fps faster


----------



## snakervrwyttail

*Great!*

I'm glad things are coming together and more people are starting to see the benefits of FOB'S. I won't ever go back to vanes. I'm loving everything about them.


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter

*new-b*

hey guys, I'm very new to archery (like less than 50 shots ever kinda new) I dont actualy own my own rig yet but plan to change that here very soon. I'm currantly playing with my father in law's 25+ yr old pse no sights, no real arrow rest, no stab ect... not getting any kind of groups but I can hit the target (big round hay bale on it's side with an approx 24 inch spray painted circle on it) which I think is pretty good concidering what I'm shooting with. but any way,
what I want to know is wether FOBs are somthing I should be looking at right from the begining while I learn how to do things right, or if I should learn with traditional style fletching till I catch on then make the switch. I deffinately plan on becoming a FOBnatic because from what Ive read in the last 21 pages (yes I read all 21 pages) they sound awsome


----------



## xring_assassin

Ab_bow_hunter said:


> hey guys, I'm very new to archery (like less than 50 shots ever kinda new) I dont actualy own my own rig yet but plan to change that here very soon. I'm currantly playing with my father in law's 25+ yr old pse no sights, no real arrow rest, no stab ect... not getting any kind of groups but I can hit the target (big round hay bale on it's side with an approx 24 inch spray painted circle on it) which I think is pretty good concidering what I'm shooting with. but any way,
> what I want to know is wether FOBs are somthing I should be looking at right from the begining while I learn how to do things right, or if I should learn with traditional style fletching till I catch on then make the switch. I deffinately plan on becoming a FOBnatic because from what Ive read in the last 21 pages (yes I read all 21 pages) they sound awsome


Edmontonian! COOL! FOBnatic - I love it!
Do you have, or are you planning on buying a bow with a dropaway rest in the near future? IF the answer is YES - I vote for "go for it!" and FOB up some arrows and shoot with them all the time. I still keep a few shafts fletched with vanes myself purely for gopher shooting days where I'd lose FOB's down gopher holes on passthroughs like nothing. Good for FOB sales - BAD for my pocketbook and wife approval. 
Are you ever down in Rocky Mountain House? I'd be more than happy to help you setup a bow and FOB rig it.


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter

xring_assassin said:


> Edmontonian! COOL! FOBnatic - I love it!
> Do you have, or are you planning on buying a bow with a dropaway rest in the near future? IF the answer is YES - I vote for "go for it!" and FOB up some arrows and shoot with them all the time. I still keep a few shafts fletched with vanes myself purely for gopher shooting days where I'd lose FOB's down gopher holes on passthroughs like nothing. Good for FOB sales - BAD for my pocketbook and wife approval.
> Are you ever down in Rocky Mountain House? I'd be more than happy to help you setup a bow and FOB rig it.


I am planning on buying a new (or new to me any way) bow here real soon was at first planning on a whisker biskuit rest but have recenlty changed plans to allow for FOB's

I have never been out to rocky but if once I get my rig I'm having issues you will be one of the first on the list of folks I'll ask for a hand thanks so much for the offer.
:darkbeer: Cheers A.T what a wonderfully helpfull bunch of people so glad I joined


----------



## xring_assassin

I have a couple trophy taker rests sitting around here if you need a price break on something too.

We have a BEAUTIFUL local archery range - 30 stuffed bag targets setup like a ******* golf course for our shooting pleasure  Takes about two hours to get around the whole thing with three guys shooting one arrow each.

The offer stands weather you need help setting up or if you just wanna come shoot a round!


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter

Sounds awsome I might just take you up on that perhaps on the rest as well I'll see once I figgure out which FOB flinger I'm gonna get sooooo sooo many choices


----------



## HOG MANIAC

*welcome back*

Good to have you back Paul,anxious to hear about your hunt .I am going to set on my bear bait tonight ,haven't checked it in about 5 days ,hopefull about activity. Can't wait to Fobinate  "is that a word ?"a bear . Well wish me luck. Jeff


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter

anyone shoot their fobs with mech. BHs? does the advantages you gain shooting FOBd fixedblade's transfer to the mech.?


----------



## Nichko

Can someone post a link as to the best joint to get some Axis FOB's???


----------



## Paul Morris

HOG MANIAC said:


> Good to have you back Paul,anxious to hear about your hunt .I am going to set on my bear bait tonight ,haven't checked it in about 5 days ,hopefull about activity. Can't wait to Fobinate  "is that a word ?"a bear . Well wish me luck. Jeff


Best of luck!!! Fobinate....Humm....Yep another new word!:wink:

Still trying to catch up on all the emails and phone calls. Then I will post my Alaska adventure.



Ab_bow_hunter said:


> anyone shoot their fobs with mech. BHs? does the advantages you gain shooting FOBd fixedblade's transfer to the mech.?


You bet!



Nichko said:


> Can someone post a link as to the best joint to get some Axis FOB's???


As well as me, there are several shops that are selling FOBs here on AT.


----------



## CHAMPION2

Carbon Express CX300's, white wraps, and 125 grain Rocket Steelhead Mechanicals here. 421 grains. I used Fobs and my Rocket mech head to take my spring turkey this year as well.


----------



## kennie

*Fob's*

any dealers here in indiana yet??????


----------



## HOG MANIAC

*starrflight .com*

You can get them straight from starrflight.com or ther are dealers in the classifieds right here at AT.:wink:


----------



## Paul Morris

kennie said:


> any dealers here in indiana yet??????


Not yet. Always looking for more dealers. We pick up 2-3 a month. Next time your at the local shop see what they say....Then duck 

But seriously, the more folks ask, the more likely they are to give me a call. We have a good dealer program and offer exclusive rights for the territory.


----------



## Ken Reber

*FOBs*

I might just be crazy but it seems that MADMAC and Paul morris are the same person, but I may be crazy. let me know what u think? Look back at madmac history before u make a decision.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Ken Reber said:


> I might just be crazy but it seems that MADMAC and Paul morris are the same person, but I may be crazy. let me know what u think? Look back at madmac history before u make a decision.




 :der::der: I dont think so.


----------



## archery ham

Woo Hoo !!!

Bump for FOBS !!!!



I won a Martin FireCat !!!!!!!!! epsi: epsi: epsi:


----------



## bigram

archery ham said:


> Woo Hoo !!!
> 
> Bump for FOBS !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I won a Martin FireCat !!!!!!!!! epsi: epsi: epsi:


Congrats! How'd you do that?!


----------



## archery ham

bigram said:


> Congrats! How'd you do that?!


This was a raffle drawn on Friday. It was a chartiy shoot for Cerebral Palsy.

Kevin

GO FOBS !!!!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=681091


----------



## Greenarrow1

archery ham said:


> Woo Hoo !!!
> 
> Bump for FOBS !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I won a Martin FireCat !!!!!!!!! epsi: epsi: epsi:


Congrat on winning a very nice bow.


----------



## xring_assassin

Ken Reber said:


> I might just be crazy but it seems that MADMAC and Paul morris are the same person, but I may be crazy. let me know what u think? Look back at madmac history before u make a decision.


Old conspiracy theory already discussed on this very thread - it isn't so.

Buy FOBs and deal with Paul for awhile and you'd know for yourself that he wouldn't sink to that level. :darkbeer:


----------



## Paul Morris

Ken Reber said:


> I might just be crazy but it seems that MADMAC and Paul morris are the same person, but I may be crazy. let me know what u think? Look back at madmac history before u make a decision.



I do not get this one?


----------



## buckhead

Obviously, tight grouping of arrows in a target is a no no. I'm sure an arrow hitting a FOB already in the target will damage it. 

But will it send the arrow dangerously careening off target? Or will the arrow most times stay on the target?


----------



## rogbo

buckhead said:


> Obviously, tight grouping of arrows in a target is a no no. I'm sure an arrow hitting a FOB already in the target will damage it.
> 
> But will it send the arrow dangerously careening off target? Or will the arrow most times stay on the target?



the arrow stays on target predominantly(sp). *it might glance one out of the 12 ring or the "x" but it's not going to deflect it out of the target.


----------



## archery ham

buckhead said:


> Obviously, tight grouping of arrows in a target is a no no. I'm sure an arrow hitting a FOB already in the target will damage it.
> 
> But will it send the arrow dangerously careening off target? Or will the arrow most times stay on the target?


Deflecting shots should not be a concern. Any hits on the ring, the arrow in the target should flex out of the way and let the flying arrow park right next to it.


----------



## BowTech Dave

buckhead said:


> Obviously, tight grouping of arrows in a target is a no no. I'm sure an arrow hitting a FOB already in the target will damage it.
> 
> But will it send the arrow dangerously careening off target? Or will the arrow most times stay on the target?


This is what type of groups you get and you don't have to worry about the arrows deflecting. These are just a few examples.














































And Finally, yes this one was damaged...:wink:


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter

nice groups dave


----------



## BowTech Dave

*Thanks, but...*



Ab_bow_hunter said:


> nice groups dave


... I can't take credit for all of them. I took a few pictures I found throughout AT just to show what types of grouple others are getting. The first pic and last pic are mine and I have plenty of pictures of my other groups, but not on this computer. Maybe I'll add them someday!:tongue:


----------



## Paul Morris

*FOBs on TV*

Howdy all,

Just wanted you to know M-1's deer video will be seen on Pro Team Challenge TV show on the Pursuit channel 611 on Direct TV. It is scheduled to air on Wednesday (Today) at 8pm. (Not sure what time zone).


I do not get Direct TV so let me know if anyone gets a chance to see it!

Thanks to M-1 !


----------



## simi06

I recieved my FOBs a week or so ago and got my GoldTips monday and my first three shots with absolutly no adjustments to my bow were three center ring shots on my Quad target from 20yds. I mean center as in dead nuts center. I have not had that type of accuracy to date. I understand you give the 13th FOB to test the tight group hit but I am way to cheap for that so I never shoot at one spot only. 
Anyway I wish to say thanks to Paul and Josh? for the fine FOB product. 
I did not switch because of the fletching hassle but because of the positive remarks from the forum members. So I should thank the Archery Talk forum members too!
FOBs Forever!
Paul Morris for president?!


----------



## tylerolsen12

simi06 said:


> I recieved my FOBs a week or so ago and got my GoldTips monday and my first three shots with absolutly no adjustments to my bow were three center ring shots on my Quad target from 20yds. I mean center as in dead nuts center. I have not had that type of accuracy to date. I understand you give the 13th FOB to test the tight group hit but I am way to cheap for that so I never shoot at one spot only.
> Anyway I wish to say thanks to Paul and Josh? for the fine FOB product.
> I did not switch because of the fletching hassle but because of the positive remarks from the forum members. So I should thank the Archery Talk forum members too!
> FOBs Forever!
> Paul Morris for president?!


welcome to the fobnation they are great and you will have alot more great shots like that


----------



## warped Arrow

What would happen if you put the FOB on the "wrong end" of the arrow? Think it may still work? Or.... is there any way you could make the FOB to where it would slide along the shaft untill it reached the nock?


----------



## tylerolsen12

warped Arrow said:


> What would happen if you put the FOB on the "wrong end" of the arrow? Think it may still work? Or.... is there any way you could make the FOB to where it would slide along the shaft untill it reached the nock?


you couldnt put it on the wrong end it is held on by the nock so i dont know if it would work lol i dont think it would work if it was sliding up and down the shaft


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter

*sliding FOB*

Actualy paul has a prototype for a sliding FOB (see post Starrflight-birth of the fob in AT sponsors forum post # 4)


----------



## Paul Morris

simi06 said:


> I recieved my FOBs a week or so ago and got my GoldTips monday and my first three shots with absolutly no adjustments to my bow were three center ring shots on my Quad target from 20yds. I mean center as in dead nuts center. I have not had that type of accuracy to date. I understand you give the 13th FOB to test the tight group hit but I am way to cheap for that so I never shoot at one spot only.
> Anyway I wish to say thanks to Paul and Josh? for the fine FOB product.
> I did not switch because of the fletching hassle but because of the positive remarks from the forum members. So I should thank the Archery Talk forum members too!
> FOBs Forever!
> Paul Morris for president?!


Great to hear they worked right of the box!

Welcome to the never fletch an arrow again club :wink:

If you ever have any questions/problems lots of folks here to help (including me and Josh).

Thanks!


----------



## CHAMPION2

Nice groups, but I still do not recommend group shooting with Fobs unless the expense of arrows is no concern. I have had the back ends of a few carbon Express CX 300 shafts get small fractures, or hair line cracks in them from a direct hit on the Fob from another fobed arrow striking them. I believe direct contact to the FOB that is in the target can damage the back end of the shaft being hit. Not positive on my theory, but I believe it is from driving the FOB forward into the arrow shaft. This might be taken care of with a arrow that has a bull dog collar or bushing in the back of the shaft that the nock goes into to absorb some of the blow. I love FOBS but no group shooting here especially at shorter ranges.




BowTech Dave said:


> This is what type of groups you get and you don't have to worry about the arrows deflecting. These are just a few examples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Finally, yes this one was damaged...:wink:


----------



## BowTech Dave

*Groups...*

That's some good advice Champion. It can get expensive shooting groups and it is always a good idea to check your arrows out before you shoot. You might be right about what causes the fractures. With that said, I have been shooting FOB on my Goldtips as well as the Axis arrows, which I am shooting now, and other than the FOB-n-hoods, I haven't had any issues with any of my arrows splitting so far!:wink:


----------



## Double S

I couldn't get my Ripcord to work with my PSE Brute. So I sent the Ripcord back and Bought the PSE Top Gun Prowler rest. It works great with Fob's. I shot it several times at 20 yards. then i went back to 30 and 50 yard. i will fine tune it on another day. the Winds where so bad that my Flag pole was Bending. But these are some pics so Far. 
this is at 30 Yards Below,










next photo is at 50 yard with a very strong wind. Below,










The last pic was at 50 yard with a Fob and a 100 grain Aftershock Archery Fixed Maniac Broad head. Note the Fob on the Grass. I had to stop shooting due to the wind.


----------



## HOG MANIAC

*Invisible ??*

If it weren,t for the shadow black FOBs on black arrows disappear on 3Ds. Can't believe how quickly they diappear, just as soon as they brake the plane of the target gone. Ticks my shooting group off , they can't see where the shot went so they don't have a point of aim. I have a new secret weapon.:wink:


----------



## THE GENERAL

I did that to a buddy on sunday black on black or dark targets and a couple white on white. I could it FOBoflage works pretty good.


----------



## HOG MANIAC

*new word FOBOflage*

:wink::59::59aul will be proud , Foboflage -the art of disappearing on a 3D target..I crack myself up.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Its in the FOB dictionary.........I think it is set to be released in late August.............LMAO


----------



## archery ham

*FOB Obit.*

*Funeral announcment for 6/18/2008*.

The funerals for Green Neon FOB # 14, 15, & 16 were held today at Archery Memorial Gardens. Services was officiated by Pastor Paul Mathews and Rev. John Nock. Pallbearers were Blazer Vane, G.T. Nock, Peep Sight, Lock Tite, Allen Wrench, and Bow Vise.

They are survived by dozens of brothers and sisters of various colors.


----------



## Paul Morris

HOG MANIAC said:


> :wink::59::59aul will be proud , Foboflage -the art of disappearing on a 3D target..I crack myself up.





archery ham said:


> *Funeral announcment for 6/18/2008*.
> 
> The funerals for Green Neon FOB # 14, 15, & 16 were held today at Archery Memorial Gardens. Services was officiated by Pastor Paul Mathews and Rev. John Nock. Pallbearers were Blazer Vane, G.T. Nock, Peep Sight, Lock Tite, Allen Wrench, and Bow Vise.
> 
> They are survived by dozens of brothers and sisters of various colors.


Fun stuff! Thanks....

Green #14, 15 & 16 will be missed but always remembered.


----------



## Skeptic

Bought my first dozen FOBS about 2 weeks ago. I had a new bow to set up with a drop away rest(I'm a whisker biscuit fanboy). Once I got things tuned I think I've shot about 20 bullseyes in a row inside 20 yds with my broadheads! I'll be honest....I'm not that good!

Here are my first 2 FOB kills on live animals. 2 shots, 2 kills!
Shots weren't perfect but they both got the job done. Too bad for live animals getting me all jittery!:wink:

Any chance this is the first FOB killed Catelina Goat?








I ordered me 2 dozen more FOBs last night!:darkbeer:


----------



## Xiisign

HOG MANIAC said:


> :wink::59::59aul will be proud , Foboflage -the art of disappearing on a 3D target..I crack myself up.


 Great Fobism....that's a good one....


----------



## Paul Morris

BigPappa..

Thanks for the post. You are indeed the first FOB-O-Catalina Goat:wink: And hog for that matter.

Best of luck on the hunt!


----------



## HOG MANIAC

*What the heck?*

What the heck are those funny looking things on your arrows? {me} Just a minute ,let me shoot and I'll tell you about them .(53 yd light crosswind 12 spot elk) Next question where can I get some ? Seeing is beleiveing.Lots of good shooters I placed 4th .Getting ready to shoot R100 in Mountainveiw Wyoming ,July 11,12,&13th .Think I'll even get to FOB me an alien. Thanks Paul and crew.5 black FOBs bought the farm ,it was purely accidential because they sure could not see them. Thanks again guys.:wink:


----------



## CHAMPION2

Great hunting pics and great 3D shooting guys.


----------



## Paul Morris

*A lot of posts and views!*



madmac said:


> I recently purchased some Fobs which take the place of vanes. They are simple to install. In 3 seconds you can have an arrow fletched...no glue, jigs, etc. My 1st test was to shoot them at 20, 30, 40 and 50 yards with field points. I was using a 1" dot as my target. Almost all were in the bulls eye. Next I tried a fixed broadhead at the same distances, & to my amazement I had the same results. In both cases I had a crosswind of almost 6 mph. The Fobs were virtually unaffected. Learn more at starrflight.com and the contact is Paul. He can answer any question(s) you have. You must use a drop rest and Paul has tried all types. He's very helpful and will spend time with you. I highly recommend this product.


Yikes! I just noticed this thread has got over 30,000 views and 850 post. More than any other AT Evaluation thread.

Thanks madmac for starting this one. Who would have thunk....


----------



## THE GENERAL

Paul Morris said:


> Yikes! I just noticed this thread has got over 30,000 views and 850 post. More than any other AT Evaluation thread.
> 
> Thanks madmac for starting this one. Who would have thunk....



:wink: I thought you were madmac Paul or atleast I know someone thought that you were.......LOL :wink:


----------



## Flintlock1776

*Now............*

If you could integrate it with the various lighted knocks out there that would be something. Let the lighter knoc stay embedd with the FOB. Otherwise it looks that they would come off with the FOB and separate. That could be trick to find since it is not still on the arrow and those lighted knock puppies are very expensive!


----------



## Paul Morris

Flintlock1776 said:


> If you could integrate it with the various lighted knocks out there that would be something. Let the lighter knoc stay embedd with the FOB. Otherwise it looks that they would come off with the FOB and separate. That could be trick to find since it is not still on the arrow and those lighted knock puppies are very expensive!


Ha!

Nothing off the shelf (yet) but this is a way cool FOB nock.

Thanks to sbooy42 for the video and the how to;


----------



## HOG MANIAC

*10 more days*

Mountainveiw Wyoming R100 can't wait. Got 1 FOB recruit that I know of at last 3D shoot. So I know at least 2 FOBBERS going to turn some heads, and open some minds , seeing is believing. Anyone want to join us we will be camping for the weekend ,BBQ wild FOBBED hog. So PM me if you can make it, it should be a FOBULOUS time .:wink:


----------



## HOG MANIAC

*Be safe*

Wanting a safe 4th of July weekend for FOBBERS and non-FOBBERS alike,because It's All Good.:wink:


----------



## Paul Morris

HOG MANIAC said:


> Mountainveiw Wyoming R100 can't wait. Got 1 FOB recruit that I know of at last 3D shoot. So I know at least 2 FOBBERS going to turn some heads, and open some minds , seeing is believing. Anyone want to join us we will be camping for the weekend ,BBQ wild FOBBED hog. So PM me if you can make it, it should be a FOBULOUS time .:wink:


Have a great shoot! 

Thanks for help getting the word out. I have herd a lot of folks say that many new friends are met using FOBs. Lots of folks ask about them when they see those funny round things in your quiver.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY *USA*!


----------



## JimEd73

Paul,
I finally got my setup right and tried out my new fobs this afternoon. On my second and third shots with the Fobs I "Fobin Hooded" them. These things work great! I need to do a little more tweaking with the bow and practice a little more, then I will be ready to convert some of my friends at the 3-d range! Take care and thanks again for all of your help!


----------



## Paul Morris

JimEd73 said:


> Paul,
> I finally got my setup right and tried out my new fobs this afternoon. On my second and third shots with the Fobs I "Fobin Hooded" them. These things work great! I need to do a little more tweaking with the bow and practice a little more, then I will be ready to convert some of my friends at the 3-d range! Take care and thanks again for all of your help!


Great to hear! And thanks for help getting the word out. This product seems to be one of those "must see to believe" things. At first glance, people just think we are selling snake oil Little do they know what an engineered airfoil can do!

For 3-D, you may want to use both FOBs and vanes. Vanes for the close up shots and FOBs for the longer range shots when the wind picks up. 

Keep us posted how the FOBs are working. Be very careful not to let someone shoot one without double checking the set up. If possible, best to just let them shoot your bow to see how they like the FOB. I am always here to help.

Regards,


----------



## klemsontigers7

Tried FOBs yesterday, I guess they aren't for me. About ripped my lip off on the first shot, probably because of the way I anchor. I was comparing them to feathers and hit the nock on my feathered arrow with the FOB at 35 yards and it pulled the FOB off and broke it. So my limited experience left me with a sore lip (not but, but definitely can't shoot like that) and a broken FOB. For those that do not anchor as close to the string I can see where they would be good, but they are just not for me.


----------



## Paul Morris

klemsontigers7 said:


> Tried FOBs yesterday, I guess they aren't for me. About ripped my lip off on the first shot, probably because of the way I anchor. I was comparing them to feathers and hit the nock on my feathered arrow with the FOB at 35 yards and it pulled the FOB off and broke it. So my limited experience left me with a sore lip (not but, but definitely can't shoot like that) and a broken FOB. For those that do not anchor as close to the string I can see where they would be good, but they are just not for me.


Thanks for giving them a try! Sorry they did not work for you.

Yep....Some folks do have anchor issues but most of the time things get settled in. But if they "hurt when you shoot" that will require more than just getting use to the feel of them. If you get brave, you may want to try a different anchor or head position. Nothing drastic! It is only that if you can make a minor change you may some very good arrow flight without hitting your lip.

If you try again, please keep us posted.

Thanks again,


----------



## THE GENERAL

klemsontigers7 said:


> Tried FOBs yesterday, I guess they aren't for me. About ripped my lip off on the first shot, probably because of the way I anchor. I was comparing them to feathers and hit the nock on my feathered arrow with the FOB at 35 yards and it pulled the FOB off and broke it. So my limited experience left me with a sore lip (not but, but definitely can't shoot like that) and a broken FOB. For those that do not anchor as close to the string I can see where they would be good, but they are just not for me.


I am sorry to hear about your lip. Maybe you could try and anchor the FOB under your lip. You should try and shoot them a little more before you give up on them. Once you get past the uncomfortable part (about 1 good session) you wont look back. You busted a knock already so they group nice. Not sure why you busted the FOB unless your knock was too tight. That will do it for sure.


----------



## xring_assassin

Flintlock1776 said:


> If you could integrate it with the various lighted knocks out there that would be something. Let the lighter knoc stay embedd with the FOB. Otherwise it looks that they would come off with the FOB and separate. That could be trick to find since it is not still on the arrow and those lighted knock puppies are very expensive!


www.archersflame.com USUALLY they'll stay lit and flip off with the FOB on passthrough - the odd time they tear right apart and never live again on FOB pop though. I think sanding them down slightly so they pull out of arrow shaft easier with the FOB would be the ticket.


----------



## HOG MANIAC

*soon*

2 more days to the R100 .:tongue:


----------



## HOG MANIAC

*It's Over*

The R100 came and went in Mountainveiw Wyoming. It was a great time all who went had fun. The FOBs turned out to be a big curiosity to most ,but to quiet a few they were an interest .There turned out to be only 2 FOBBERs there that I seen. We BBQed wild hog , and drank a few Coronas ,shot in the mountains. What more could one ask? Score oh I shot a 1007 on 100 targets, it was great , wasn't the high score but not the low either. Don't know total shooters but was supposed to be around 350 or 400 shooters. if any of you get a chance to shoot one ,be sure and do so it is all about fun , and enjoying yourself. :wink:


----------



## Paul Morris

HOG MANIAC said:


> The R100 came and went in Mountainveiw Wyoming. It was a great time all who went had fun. The FOBs turned out to be a big curiosity to most ,but to quiet a few they were an interest .There turned out to be only 2 FOBBERs there that I seen. We BBQed wild hog , and drank a few Coronas ,shot in the mountains. What more could one ask? Score oh I shot a 1007 on 100 targets, it was great , wasn't the high score but not the low either. Don't know total shooters but was supposed to be around 350 or 400 shooters. if any of you get a chance to shoot one ,be sure and do so it is all about fun , and enjoying yourself. :wink:



Congrats on the shoot! Sounds like fun, Hogs, beer, archer's and FOBs! Many new friends have been made shooting those crazy round things.

You nailed it. All about the fun.


----------



## jethro21

Paul,
Are there any retail businesses that are carrying hte fobs or are they online only? And I see that you are in Arizona, do you have a store?

Thanks,
Jethro


----------



## HOG MANIAC

*Quickest Way*

Go to www.starrflight.com you can order right online, there are some shops that carry them as well .I think you will find Paul pleasant to deal with. Thanks Jeff:wink:


----------



## pooter

I`m not knocking before i try them when i dont know anything about them,

I have purfect arrow flight with regular vanes and i can shoot through targets and animals without having to work on my arrows every time lord knows we dont need to worry about more field repairs and my vanes dont make noise no matter if i`m the shooter, spectator or even the victim,

so i guess what i`m courious about is what is the actual advantage using the fobs over old fashion vanes that i have no problems with.


----------



## smshinall

They are more consistant. They will not fold, flap, bend, or flutter like vanes. Field repairable in seconds. They can match with broadheads, which eliminates melting insert glue and matching certain broadheads to your vanes. Here is the money maker though. There is 70% less crosswind drift. There are so many variables in bow hunting. If fobs eliminate ONE of those they are worth it IMO. I have never even taken wind into consideration. Up to 80 yrds and my arrows have flown 2 feet closer to the target than my friends vaned arrows without any kentucky windage. Shooting fobs also FORCES you to use a finely tuned bow. You can get away with not having a tuned bow with vanes because they will fold the vanes if there is rest or riser contact. Fobs just make sense. They cost the same if not cheaper than vanes (after you include vanes, clue, jigs, and TIME.) Try a tube out and if you don't like them sell them on here. I'd be willing to bet you won't switch back to vanes.


----------



## Okie-WT-hunter

im pretty new 2 archery,but im interesred in trying 2 make some of the lighted nocks like on the video...
does anybody know how much these weigh?


----------



## Robinhooder3

does anyone know if I am going to have clearence problems with a whisper flight drop away rest? I shoot 4 inch Bohing killer vains and haven't hade clearence problems yet. thanks.


----------



## Paul Morris

Robinhooder3 said:


> does anyone know if I am going to have clearence problems with a whisper flight drop away rest? I shoot 4 inch Bohing killer vains and haven't hade clearence problems yet. thanks.


Here is my write up on your rest;

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=589658

This should eliminate contact with your vanes as well....

To test fit for FOBs...

I would suggest making a clearance tester. Just take a heavy stock paper or card and cut a 1 inch diameter circle. Then punch a whole in the center. Nock up your arrow and hold the rest in the up position. Then slide the paper disk up and down the arrow. When you get to your rest, hold the arrow in the up position, and let the rest fall. Slide the paper tester over the rest and check for clearance at the arrow guide.

*May I ask what your draw length is and if you use a string loop?*

Regards,


----------



## Ducktales2006

*Fobs*

I have really been wanting to try them out so i saved up for the Drop Away and now that that is on I have to save up more to get them! I have many bills and not much play money! Hopefully for deer season ill have them!


----------



## Paul Morris

Ducktales2006 said:


> I have really been wanting to try them out so i saved up for the Drop Away and now that that is on I have to save up more to get them! I have many bills and not much play money! Hopefully for deer season ill have them!


Here is the write up I did on your rest. Be sure to go with the TL1 launcher. If you have ANY questions on the set please let me know BEFORE you spend your hard earned dollars.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=565117&highlight=fob+starrflight

Best of luck packing the freezer this year! I hope it will be with a FOB on your arrow.

Yep this economy is NOT GOOD!!! I had a craving for a BLT the other day and had to due a double and triple look to realize that yes, Bacon was $6.95 for 12 OZ.  Yikes......We are all counting our pennies these days and if you are not, consider yourself lucky.

For what it's worth, my solution to all this is drill for oil, build lots of refineries, develop solar, wind and nuclear plants. That's a lot of good paying made in the USA jobs. We must stop transferring our wealth to the middle east where they hate us. OK off my soap box....Back to FOB talk


----------



## Robinhooder3

*May I ask what your draw length is and if you use a string loop?*

Regards,[/QUOTE]

thanks alot that realy helped. I am using a string loop and my draw length is about 29 inches.
Also next year there's a good chance that I'm going to working on a farm to help out and they
have so many hogs that the they're concidered a pest. They said I could just hunt them anytime I 
like and don't have to have tags or anything but a permit because of the fact it's private property.


----------



## Idaho_hockey

*FOB - So far, so good...*

Didn't think much of these after a friend told me, but being an engineer I just had to try. Rcv'd Sat and it literally took me 5 minutes to get started. Used the guide to check clearances then put a couple arrows together. Shot the 1st pair at 20 yards and the FOB's hit. Moved back to 40 and had a similar pair. Just for the heck of it I went out to 65/70 yards no idea and no pin for that distance. 1st shot was a little off due to guessing distance. Next 3 were within a 3" group. Today I tuned the bow a little more and at 25 yrds I can't shoot 2 arrows at the same dot. No question these are flying much better for me and my style. Not uncomfortable at all. I am hooked. Picking up a dozen ICS Hunter 400's this week. Hunting partner is off fishing Yellowstone. Can't wait to see the look on his face.


----------



## Dodgerboy999

*Great*

Glad to hear look forward to future with these little bad boys.


----------



## Paul Morris

Idaho_hockey said:


> Didn't think much of these after a friend told me, but being an engineer I just had to try. Rcv'd Sat and it literally took me 5 minutes to get started. Used the guide to check clearances then put a couple arrows together. Shot the 1st pair at 20 yards and the FOB's hit. Moved back to 40 and had a similar pair. Just for the heck of it I went out to 65/70 yards no idea and no pin for that distance. 1st shot was a little off due to guessing distance. Next 3 were within a 3" group. Today I tuned the bow a little more and at 25 yrds I can't shoot 2 arrows at the same dot. No question these are flying much better for me and my style. Not uncomfortable at all. I am hooked. Picking up a dozen ICS Hunter 400's this week. Hunting partner is off fishing Yellowstone. Can't wait to see the look on his face.


Ha! Welcome to the never fletch again club!

Keep us posted and best of luck on the hunt this year! Be sure and send in any photos for the web site.


----------



## Idaho_hockey

*Fob*

Son and I are in Bow Hunter Ed class this week. (He is 11 so no big game this year.) Our test is Thursday and fieldday is Saturday AM. Have several guys I work with wanting to test these. Tonight I brought a FOB to class and the instructor had no idea what to think. Since I know he is shooting ICS like me I gave him one to try. Should be interesting to see what he says Thursday night.


----------



## kissofanarrow

Evanryan said:


> These have been in hundreds of threads on this site for quite a while about this product, and not very many negative responses ever. I bought some and they work fine, the owner "Paul" contacted me by email after I placed the online order. He wanted to make sure my equipment was suitable for the product before he sold me the FOBS. Doesnt sound like he was trying to screw me over! I feel completely fine about my purchase!
> 
> W


 I have to echo Evan's sentiments here. I was curious yet sceptical about fobs so I placed a call and I believe I spoke with Paul.(do you remember Darcy from Quebec?) Suffice it to say that they had a greater concern with a correct setup than just selling me a product. Following our conversation I felt confident of two things; 1- I will get excellent support from starrflight, 
2-Fobs will be a flyin' in Quebec in the near future!

In todays world of disposable gimmicks and less than acceptable support it's a rare treat to experience the devotion in supporting his clientèle that Paul has displayed.


----------



## CHAMPION2

Paul is a great guy, and he will never try steer you the wrong way. He makes a great product, and thru it all he has never claimed the FOB to be the answer for everyone.


----------



## kydirtbag

CHAMPION2 said:


> Paul is a great guy, and he will never try steer you the wrong way. He makes a great product, and thru it all he has never claimed the FOB to be the answer for everyone.


Couldn't have said it better myself! Paul is a great guy and he wants everyone's opinion, good bad or otherwise. He doesn't purposefully give you any wrong information.


----------



## Paul Morris

kissofanarrow said:


> I have to echo Evan's sentiments here. I was curious yet sceptical about fobs so I placed a call and I believe I spoke with Paul.(do you remember Darcy from Quebec?) Suffice it to say that they had a greater concern with a correct setup than just selling me a product. Following our conversation I felt confident of two things; 1- I will get excellent support from starrflight,
> 2-Fobs will be a flyin' in Quebec in the near future!
> 
> In todays world of disposable gimmicks and less than acceptable support it's a rare treat to experience the devotion in supporting his clientèle that Paul has displayed.


Thanks everyone! and good talking with you Darcy...(we did get the shipping price fixed on e-bay)

Nice guys finish last......Hopefully not in the case of the FOB :wink: I will never loose sight that my customers are just like me. Fellow archers who just want to be told the truth.


----------



## trav99ss

Hey Paul,

I'm a newb to archery and would like to try out some FOB's. Here are my specs...

Hoyt Trykon XL - 29" Draw / 65 Pounds
Hoyt Quiktune 4000 - Drop Away Rest
Carbon Express - Maxima 350's
String Loop

I shoot 3D only with field tips (if that matters at all).

These things look pretty cool, hopefully they will work with my rig.

Thanks,
Travis


----------



## Paul Morris

trav99ss said:


> Hey Paul,
> 
> I'm a newb to archery and would like to try out some FOB's. Here are my specs...
> 
> Hoyt Trykon XL - 29" Draw / 65 Pounds
> Hoyt Quiktune 4000 - Drop Away Rest
> Carbon Express - Maxima 350's
> String Loop
> 
> I shoot 3D only with field tips (if that matters at all).
> 
> These things look pretty cool, hopefully they will work with my rig.
> 
> Thanks,
> Travis


Hey Travis,

Thank you for your interest in the FOB!

The rest....Is that the one made by NAP? Does it attached to the cable slide or downward bus cable? Does it look the one found on this site 
http://www.newarchery.com/#/product

Do you also hunt or only 3-D shoot?

Regards,


----------



## Arkie Archer

So can these work with arrows such at the maximas with the bull dog nock collars? 

I shoot those arrows (350s) in a Trykon XL 67lb 29" and a muzzy zero effects rest. 

Also, Paul I sent you a PM yesterday but I'm sure you are a busy man. Do you have a package of just 1 or 2 FOBs I could order and try? I don't want to order the whole package of 12 or 13 really.


----------



## sraney

*mze*



Arkie Archer said:


> So can these work with arrows such at the maximas with the bull dog nock collars?
> 
> I shoot those arrows (350s) in a Trykon XL 67lb 29" and a muzzy zero effects rest.
> 
> Also, Paul I sent you a PM yesterday but I'm sure you are a busy man. Do you have a package of just 1 or 2 FOBs I could order and try? I don't want to order the whole package of 12 or 13 really.


I don't know for sure about your arrow but the mze will defently work. I shoot an o6 trycon with a 27 inch draw and it works great I can even shoot the 1 1/4 " fobs with it. Just order the tube. 
If you don't like them I will buy them from you.


----------



## Arkie Archer

sraney said:


> I don't know for sure about your arrow but the mze will defently work. I shoot an o6 trycon with a 27 inch draw and it works great I can even shoot the 1 1/4 " fobs with it. Just order the tube.
> If you don't like them I will buy them from you.


Thanks! :wink: 

So what is the benefit of the 1 1/4 vs the 1" FOBs? Just curious. And what is the weight differnece between the two? 


Oh, and I read on the FOB site that they will work on the maximas with the bull dog nock collar removed. But aren't those bull dog collars glued on? I've tried to remove them before and couldn't get them to budge.


----------



## IA PSE Shooter

*What about pass throughs?*

Do the FOB's just pop off the arrow when a passthrough is shot? If so, it appears to me that the nock will pop off as well, and that concerns me as I hunt in thick grassed areas. I fear that if this is the fact, that each pass through will result in having to replace the nock at least and maybe the FOB if they were not able to be located in the grass.
Thanks, 
Ryan


----------



## Dodgerboy999

*fob and knock*

when you have a pass through the nock stays inserted in the fob, There is just enough tightness between the two that it is impossible for the nock to fall out atleast it has never happen to me or anyone I know and I have had alot of pass through on targets and animals. You will always find your fob and nock attached laying on the ground for you and it is almost impossible not to see your fob laying there because they are so bright they really standout.


----------



## IA PSE Shooter

Thanks for the help, I knew nothing about FOB's before joining AT and now am certainly interested in trying them, seeing that I have been thinking of switching to a drop away rest in the near future.
thanks again.


----------



## tylerolsen12

Arkie Archer said:


> Thanks! :wink:
> 
> So what is the benefit of the 1 1/4 vs the 1" FOBs? Just curious. And what is the weight differnece between the two?
> 
> 
> Oh, and I read on the FOB site that they will work on the maximas with the bull dog nock collar removed. But aren't those bull dog collars glued on? I've tried to remove them before and couldn't get them to budge.


the bulldog collars should not be glued on i pull out the nock and they come right off


----------



## Arkie Archer

archerykid12 said:


> the bulldog collars should not be glued on i pull out the nock and they come right off


Odd. I pull the nock and they come out but the collar stayes on the arrow shaft. I tried to pull it off the other night but I couldn't get it to move. I bought these arrows new so it's not like someone else glued them on.  I'll try again tonight and see if I can get them off. I just figured they were glued on and didn't mess with them much after I couldn't get them off.


----------



## sraney

*mze*



Arkie Archer said:


> Thanks! :wink:
> 
> So what is the benefit of the 1 1/4 vs the 1" FOBs? Just curious. And what is the weight differnece between the two?
> 
> 
> Oh, and I read on the FOB site that they will work on the maximas with the bull dog nock collar removed. But aren't those bull dog collars glued on? I've tried to remove them before and couldn't get them to budge.


Well the benifit of the 1 1/4" fob is even greater broadhead stabalization. Actually they have been discontunued because very few rest would clear. And that was the point I was trying to make. The mze on a trycon that is adjusted right is very fob friendly. I tried a limb driver for a short time and it worked but not as good as the mze. If you do try the fobs and can't get it to work pm and i will help.


----------



## Hunter_17

Hey i was wondering if anyone knows of a fall away rest that works on an Oneida eagle. I want to try these fobs out but i need a fall away rest that works on my Oneida bow. If anyones knows of one that works please let me know.


----------



## Paul Morris

Sorry all.....Been out all day. (still working a day job until this thing shoots to the moon!:wink



Arkie Archer said:


> Odd. I pull the nock and they come out but the collar stayes on the arrow shaft. I tried to pull it off the other night but I couldn't get it to move. I bought these arrows new so it's not like someone else glued them on.  I'll try again tonight and see if I can get them off. I just figured they were glued on and didn't mess with them much after I couldn't get them off.


Humm....Never have herd this before. If they have been on for a while, they just may be seated very tight. I am quite sure they are not glued as many folks use these with FOBs and have had no problems removing the collars.

Keep us posted.



Hunter_17 said:


> Hey i was wondering if anyone knows of a fall away rest that works on an Oneida eagle. I want to try these fobs out but i need a fall away rest that works on my Oneida bow. If anyones knows of one that works please let me know.


Good question! 

I think you will be limited to an inertia rest like the Trap Door.

*BTW.....*Those 1 1/4 FOBs were just an over kill for all but the largest of heads. But I still like using them! I have a secret stash :embara: Not enough to sell. But if anyone has an African trip and requires a 1 1/4 I may be able to sneak a few out. Be fore warned.....Only a few rests like the muzzy, drop zone and a few more have the clearance for them. Also, most center shots these days are to close for the 1 1/4 FOB as well as the burger buttons getting lower and lower. 

Regards,


----------



## rogbo

Hunter_17 said:


> Hey i was wondering if anyone knows of a fall away rest that works on an Oneida eagle. I want to try these fobs out but i need a fall away rest that works on my Oneida bow. If anyones knows of one that works please let me know.


A limb driver will work with an onieda. Also the inertia activated rests like a trap door or a freefall.


----------



## Arkie Archer

sraney said:


> Well the benifit of the 1 1/4" fob is even greater broadhead stabalization. Actually they have been discontunued because very few rest would clear. And that was the point I was trying to make. The mze on a trycon that is adjusted right is very fob friendly. I tried a limb driver for a short time and it worked but not as good as the mze. If you do try the fobs and can't get it to work pm and i will help.


Thanks sraney! I'll keep you in mind if I have a problem. :wink:


----------



## Arkie Archer

Paul Morris said:


> Humm....Never have herd this before. If they have been on for a while, they just may be seated very tight. I am quite sure they are not glued as many folks use these with FOBs and have had no problems removing the collars.
> 
> Keep us posted.


Ok, so they were not glued but just on there VERY, VERY tight! I could not budge them with my hand and I was thinking about pliers (but didn't want to risk cracking the arrow) so I saw my 3D arrow puller sitting there and it worked great and I was able to get them off. :wink:


----------



## Hunter2678

I tried FOBs for the first time this week. Long story short they flew very well but were consistantly lower on my targets by 2-3 inches. They also hissed very loudly when compared to noise from my blazers. Not sure where I stand on them as of now. :set1_thinking:


----------



## HOG MANIAC

*Lower*

The reason that they fly lower is they are heavier than vanes. That said they stabilize quicker and have flatter trajectory at farther distances IMO. The noise is behind the arrow, the animal won't here it coming or going because the FOB falls off as it passes thru the animal. I don't even notice the noise .


----------



## Hunter2678

HOG MANIAC said:


> The reason that they fly lower is they are *heavier* than vanes. That said they stabilize quicker and have *flatter trajectory at farther distances *IMO. The noise is behind the arrow, the animal won't here it coming or going because the FOB falls off as it passes thru the animal. I don't even notice the noise .


If its heavier than my existing arrows w/blazers how can it be flatter in traj?


----------



## tylerolsen12

Hunter2678 said:


> If its heavier than my existing arrows w/blazers how can it be flatter in traj?


not necessarily flatter but it will hold more energy down range


----------



## Paul Morris

Hunter2678 said:


> If its heavier than my existing arrows w/blazers how can it be flatter in traj?


Just a few things to check...

Please do a powder test to verify no contact on the rest. 
Do you broadheads hit the same as the field point?

Please check for string pinch with the FOB at full draw.

Also it may take a few more days to get 100% comfortable wit the "feel" of the FOB.

Soot a few in a very heavy cross wind and see how they do compared to a vane.

Most will find the FOBs are faster and some will find you loose a tad past 40-50 yards. All depends on what you are shooting.As a general rule, the bigger the broadhead, higher the pull bow and worse the weather (wind), the flatter a FOB will shoot.

I shoot 72 lbs, 140 grain Zwickey heads with an arrow weight of about 450 grains. My pin gap was way closer than vanes.

If you shoot 40-55 lbs, 100 or less grain heads and arrows in the 280-300 grain range with* mini*-blazers, the FOB will not shoot as flat past 40 or so yards.

This is because the heavier arrows and larger broadheads cause vanes to flutter more trying to spin up the broadhead and takes longer to stabilize the arrow. Also a heavier arrow has more ability to retain KE. The FOB does not deform in flight and will stabilize the arrow much quicker. The sooner you can get the arrow flying straight, the more KE it will retain. A very light arrow with a very small broadhead does not take much to stabilize. The drag of a *mini-*vane I would guess is less that a FOB assuming it has the enough to stabilize whatever you are shooting.

Compared to 3 and 4” vanes the FOB should shoot flatter, 2” blazers out the same or flatter as you increase head size and weight. In a cross wind the FOBs will have MUCH less tail walk presenting less surface area = less drag = more KE (speed) downrange. 

*The noise *generated by the FOB comes off the back end of the FOB which is directed right at the shooter and sounds different. This is caused by the air being compressed and de-compressed (this is how we get so much bang for the buck). When ever someone calls and says the FOB makes to much noise, I suggest that they stand SAFELY at the target end (behind a tree or something) and have someone shoot a broadhead at the target and compare to a fletch. So far most everyone who tries this agrees that the FOB makes less noise or no more than fletching. A fletch will fold and flutter under load and makes noise. The FOB sounds the same regardless of conditions as it does not deform. Over the last few years we have had many folks harvest lots of game and nobody ever has had an issue with noise. Again, the noise from the FOB comes off the back end is directed right at the shooter. Take a look at these links to some noise testing.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=524965&highlight=fobs+starrflight

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=509314

Keep us posted!


----------



## Hunter2678

Oh I'll keep fiddlin with it. There's no contact or string pinch...jason sent me the tester FOB and I used it and theres no contact at all with my limbdriver. My biggest concern is the trajectory out at longer distances. I'm used to my blazers and have my sight dialed in. Just don't want to be compensating alot with a single pin sight. Im waiting for a windy day too...


----------



## CHAMPION2

Great info from Paul himself


----------



## archery ham

*My Second 3D shoot ever.*

This was my first target today. A good way to start !!!


----------



## BowTech Dave

Nice shootin! Congrats on the 3D. Can't wait to see more pics from you.


----------



## kissofanarrow

*Fobs Forever*

Before I go into details of my first encounter with fobs, I would like to share a little information about myself.

My name is Darcy,(Dar for short) I am a 47 year old newbie to archery, (started this past February) and I live in Quebec. I shoot a Mathews Ultra II with a 27.5 inch draw at 54lbs. My arrow of choice is the ICS Beeman hunter(4 inch vanes). I shoot 3 times + a week, and took 4th place in our clubs last tournament.(only my 2nd tourney)

Forgot to mention, I use a Trophy Taker arrow rest.


Over 100 arrows fired today.

Findings In the 20 - 30 metre range : 

I found no difference in where my arrows hit with the exception of shots taken in the wind. I found the Fobs held better in the wind. Next I fired a few shots with my Crimson Raptors with the same results, both vanes and fobs got the job done. The last test was what sold me, I have a set of thunderheads that I could never get to shoot straight, I threw one on, lined up my fob, and like magic! I hit my mark perfect every time. 


Suffice it to say that 2 fobs popped off the arrow but none broke. I have quit shooting groups into one target as I began to get annoyed with constantly having to re-fletch arrows. It's quite simple, 3 separate targets 3 arrows if you hit consistently in each of the targets, that's a group!

In Summary: 

Fobs are superior in the wind and will do exactly what Paul said they would. I had no trouble adjusting my bow to accommodate fobs. I did, however, have a little trouble adjusting my anchor with the fob in my face. I did adjust without sustaining any injuries. 

Thank you Paul,
Darcy(fletch-no-more)

PS: I managed to peak the curiosity of several people. You may be receiving new orders from QC in the near future. Oh yea! I just ordered another dozen.


----------



## BowTech Dave

Dar,

Congrats on becoming a member of the FOBNATION! What nocks are you using with those arrows. If the anchor is not comfortable may I suggest giving the accunocks a try? The are a little longer and put the fob a bit futher away from your face.

Also, Thanks again for giving them a honest try and might I suggest you making a youtube video and get another pack of fobs for free???

I (we) are hear to help. Our FA (Fobs Anonymous) meetings are Saturdays at 8pm.:wink: My name is Dave and I am a Fob-A-Holic!!!


----------



## kissofanarrow

BowTech Dave said:


> Dar,
> 
> Congrats on becoming a member of the FOBNATION! What nocks are you using with those arrows. If the anchor is not comfortable may I suggest giving the accunocks a try? The are a little longer and put the fob a bit futher away from your face.
> 
> Also, Thanks again for giving them a honest try and might I suggest you making a youtube video and get another pack of fobs for free???
> 
> I (we) are hear to help. Our FA (Fobs Anonymous) meetings are Saturdays at 8pm.:wink: My name is Dave and I am a Fob-A-Holic!!!


 Thanks for the welcome Dave. I can't wait to see the look on the faces of a few of our club members when I shoot my fobs. Funny you mentioned the accunoks, this came up in conversation with Paul, he is quite thorough with his details. I am using the standard nocks that came with my beemans and PowerFlight arrows, and I am somewhat comfortable with them. As said: I acclimatized myself to the fob as an anchor without any major issues but I may just go ahead and get some accunocks for the sake of comparison. 

After my testing; I'm under the impression that new fobbers who are in fact, shooting low, may be experiencing some technique alterations. IE: 1- poor or no follow through.(they want to watch these suckers go) 2- bad anchoring. I mention this because I noticed these trends on my own shots. Next test run will be in the 40 - 60 metre range, probably this coming weekend.

All and all this is a great product, keep up the good work!


----------



## CHAMPION2

Just set a few more FOB arrows up last night will post pics in the next few days:darkbeer:


----------



## Cariss

I bought some FOBs to try them out. I had some new arrows and I figured I'd give them a shot before I fletched the new shafts. I'm using the QAD drop away and just had to change the launcher to the TL1 style. I went and shot them tonight for my 3d archery league and I was very impressed with how they flew. I also had alot of people inquiring about them. In fact before my first round a couple people were talking about them thinking they were a gimmick. After I shot my first round they were impressed with the arrow flight. I dont think that I'll be fletching any arrows any time soon.:darkbeer:


----------



## BowTech Dave

Welcome to the club! Feel free to post up many, many pictures of the "What's that thing on the end of your arrow?" look!:tongue:

Enjoy Fobbin!


----------



## Paul Morris

kissofanarrow said:


> Before I go into details of my first encounter with fobs, I would like to share a little information about myself.
> 
> My name is Darcy,(Dar for short) I am a 47 year old newbie to archery, (started this past February) and I live in Quebec. I shoot a Mathews Ultra II with a 27.5 inch draw at 54lbs. My arrow of choice is the ICS Beeman hunter(4 inch vanes). I shoot 3 times + a week, and took 4th place in our clubs last tournament.(only my 2nd tourney)
> 
> Forgot to mention, I use a Trophy Taker arrow rest.
> 
> 
> Over 100 arrows fired today.
> 
> Findings In the 20 - 30 metre range :
> 
> I found no difference in where my arrows hit with the exception of shots taken in the wind. I found the Fobs held better in the wind. Next I fired a few shots with my Crimson Raptors with the same results, both vanes and fobs got the job done. The last test was what sold me, I have a set of thunderheads that I could never get to shoot straight, I threw one on, lined up my fob, and like magic! I hit my mark perfect every time.
> 
> 
> Suffice it to say that 2 fobs popped off the arrow but none broke. I have quit shooting groups into one target as I began to get annoyed with constantly having to re-fletch arrows. It's quite simple, 3 separate targets 3 arrows if you hit consistently in each of the targets, that's a group!
> 
> In Summary:
> 
> Fobs are superior in the wind and will do exactly what Paul said they would. I had no trouble adjusting my bow to accommodate fobs. I did, however, have a little trouble adjusting my anchor with the fob in my face. I did adjust without sustaining any injuries.
> 
> Thank you Paul,
> Darcy(fletch-no-more)
> 
> PS: I managed to peak the curiosity of several people. You may be receiving new orders from QC in the near future. Oh yea! I just ordered another dozen.


Hey Darcy,

It was good takling with you! Glad the FOBs are working so far. Keep us posted.


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter

bump


----------



## BowTech Dave

Congrats Darcy!


----------



## nockedup

Im shooting the QAD dropaway with the containment bar over the top of the rest... will i have clearance issues?
never mind... I just found the thread showing my rest with a fob.
Thanks
Josh


----------



## Paul Morris

nockedup said:


> Im shooting the QAD dropaway with the containment bar over the top of the rest... will i have clearance issues?
> never mind... I just found the thread showing my rest with a fob.
> Thanks
> Josh


Hey Josh,

The QAD can be tricky to set up (but works great with FOBs!). Using the TL1forks with the short forks (reduced V) instead of the long forks for maximum drop is a must. The TL1 launcher was included with your rest but not installed when you purchased the rest. The Top bar will clear the FOB with plenty of room.

Here is my write up on your rest.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=565117&highlight=fob+starrflight

Let me know if you have ANY questions on the set up.

Regards,


----------



## EDP

Paul morris 
will they work o n acc arrows
also i use firnocks after removing the uni bushing from the acc will they work with the firenock??

I also shoot a sheafer drop rest


----------



## tnfob

*Fob*

Love my fob's i honestly will never fletch an arrow again. They are tough as well as durable. Thanks for makin a great product. Buddies thought i ws crazy till they saw them fly! Hope to fob som deer in a few weeks!


----------



## Ryguy93

*Should I try them?*

I saw these on youtube and thought they were cool, then I saw the 19.95 price tag for 12 and really started considering them. I already have tons of money in fletchings and glue. Maybe i couls buy the fobs and sell cutom made arrows on ebay?


----------



## IrishnId

I purchased the fobs about two months ago and thought they were real cool. I had great clearance on my ripcord and the arrows stabilized great. The only problem was with my first ripcord about 100 shots with the fobs, one of the fobs hit my ripcord fork and demolished the prong and the arm that comes from the mounting-spring mechanism area. Totally bummed me out. I thought I did something wrong so I went to get some replacement parts for my ripcord,and it was easier and cheaper to buy another ripcord rest. I mounted my second ripcord rest, checked clearance with the clear tester fob and had at least a 1/4 inch of clearance between everything, strings,cables, rest mount, rest in 1/2 up position,riser,everything I could think of, I went out and shot 15 arrows checked the fob for any marks on the fob itself and there was nothing,I checked the fleece on my riser, and rest prongs and there was no scuffs, so I thought great it's working perfect, I went out and shot my first three arrows of five and life was good,then my fourth arrow flew up into the air and my fork was hanging by the silencer fleece, I said every swear word in the book with my nieghbor lady standing on the other side of the fence and swore I'd never use them again, but I went out and bought a Trophy Taker Top Slot rest and refletched all my arrows with blazer vanes haven't had a problem since. I then tore the fletchings off of three arrows, and figured since the top slot was all metal I'd give it a try with the fobs again. Same results great clearance and one arrow out 50 or 60 touchs the rest somewhere and since the TrophyTaker is an all metal rest iblows the fob apart and I lose an arrow. Cool idea but not worth my one shot on an Elk, Antelope, or Deer for the season. Just my two bits, Paul is great to talk to though.


----------



## tylerolsen12

IrishnId said:


> I purchased the fobs about two months ago and thought they were real cool. I had great clearance on my ripcord and the arrows stabilized great. The only problem was with my first ripcord about 100 shots with the fobs, one of the fobs hit my ripcord fork and demolished the prong and the arm that comes from the mounting-spring mechanism area. Totally bummed me out. I thought I did something wrong so I went to get some replacement parts for my ripcord,and it was easier and cheaper to buy another ripcord rest. I mounted my second ripcord rest, checked clearance with the clear tester fob and had at least a 1/4 inch of clearance between everything, strings,cables, rest mount, rest in 1/2 up position,riser,everything I could think of, I went out and shot 15 arrows checked the fob for any marks on the fob itself and there was nothing,I checked the fleece on my riser, and rest prongs and there was no scuffs, so I thought great it's working perfect, I went out and shot my first three arrows of five and life was good,then my fourth arrow flew up into the air and my fork was hanging by the silencer fleece, I said every swear word in the book with my nieghbor lady standing on the other side of the fence and swore I'd never use them again, but I went out and bought a Trophy Taker Top Slot rest and refletched all my arrows with blazer vanes haven't had a problem since. I then tore the fletchings off of three arrows, and figured since the top slot was all metal I'd give it a try with the fobs again. Same results great clearance and one arrow out 50 or 60 touchs the rest somewhere and since the TrophyTaker is an all metal rest iblows the fob apart and I lose an arrow. Cool idea but not worth my one shot on an Elk, Antelope, or Deer for the season. Just my two bits, Paul is great to talk to though.


thats very odd my friend blew one up on the first shot but we made an adjustment and they havent touched since i am just lost at how it would this with 3 different all the rests i have used have worked great without a problem did you talk to paul he might have a solution for you


----------



## IrishnId

Never called back to close to hunting season, probably give it another try after the seasons though.


----------



## Paul Morris

IrishnId said:


> Never called back to close to hunting season, probably give it another try after the seasons though.


I 100% understand about to close to the hunt!

Please give me a call when you have time and the hunt is over. I am sure we will get things dialed in and your confidence factor to 100% which it needs to be for hunting.

Best of luck on your hunt this year! Next year FOBs :wink:


----------



## IrishnId

I'll be getting back to ya for sure they did some pretty amazing things in the wind. Thanks for listening.


----------



## VorTexan

Paul Morris said:


> I 100% understand about to close to the hunt!
> 
> Please give me a call when you have time and the hunt is over. I am sure we will get things dialed in and your confidence factor to 100% which it needs to be for hunting.
> 
> Best of luck on your hunt this year! Next year FOBs :wink:



Stand up right there. Kudo's to both you guys. Him for telling it like it was for him and Paul for his response.


----------



## rogbo

Durocab1 said:


> Stand up right there. Kudo's to both you guys. Him for telling it like it was for him and Paul for his response.



SOP for Paul Morris and Starrflight. I'd be interested in seeing photos of the set ups that have been having one failure every 50 or 60 shots. something is causing that rest to not drop fast enough. interesting problem. I'd love to have a shot at fixing it for this fella.


----------



## bigugly

I really like the idea of Fobs and even bought some. Problem is I'm one of the small percentage of people who can't shoot them. When at full draw my chin presses on the fob. Makes rest go bye bye. Not worth changing form. Wish I could use them thou.


----------



## bigram

Sorry to tell you this, but its the RIPCORD.

I was a firm believer in the ripcord...until i personally had 3 fail on me. 

The rip cord is built VERY simple on the inside ( take one apart and see...its almost scary:wink: ) 2 springs run the whole thing. I believe that this rest is good for the guy that shoots just enough to be accurate for hunting. 

But as soon as you start shooting like me ( at least 2 hours a day ) the springs start to get weak, and rusty with taking it outside and inside repeated times. 

Keith ( i believe thats the owner of Rip-Cords name ) is a very good guy. He tells you to ship the RC out ASAP and that he will fix it or send a new one. After awhile he just started sending new springs. Just my .02 on the RC


----------



## Mickermic

what size would I use on the gold tip Ultralight Entrada


----------



## imbeast

hey ya'll i found a Pearson Bushmaster Magnum and i just needed to know if that was a good bow, just to deer hunt, turkey hunt, and target shoot with. im a beginner and this would be my first bow, and i just didnt want to spend money on a piece of crap.


----------



## Paul Morris

Mickermic said:


> what size would I use on the gold tip Ultralight Entrada



The standard FOB will work great with your GT Entrada arrows.

If you would like, send me a pm and we can go over your set up to make sure you are good to go.

Regards,


----------



## Paul Morris

ttt 
For some new folks here who may not have herd about the FOBs


----------



## Backydbower

*got to like it!*

Seeing is believing! Just tried the fobs for the first time. So far I like the results. I am also just getting use to a new Bow - PSE X-force tree stand. With such a little bow I never thought I could get this kind of accuracy. I think the only thing I bought wrong was to only have 4 pins on my Copper John sight!


----------



## bigram

Backydbower...Did you have to make your loop wider to avoid string pinch?


----------



## Backydbower

bigram said:


> Backydbower...Did you have to make your loop wider to avoid string pinch?


No, even with such a short bow I had no problem with string pinch. I had a little clearance issue with the FOBs. I kept knocking off a rubber arrow retainer so I just shaved down the top of the rubber flanges that pinch the arrow-- now no problems.

Really switching to fobs was very easy since I already was using a drop down rest.


----------



## Huaco

Paul Morris said:


> ttt
> For some new folks here who may not have herd about the FOBs


Is there any such person who has not heard of them?

FOBs ROCK!

bump


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter

Ordered mine on thursday
special order Neon rainbow pack,..... 3 neon green 3 neon blue 3 hunter orange and 3 neon pink :shade: :wink: 
cant wait!


----------



## Bllade

In all my reading on the FOB all I hear is that they work great (beisdes a few negative comments) but my real question is Compared to what?
Right now with my MQ32 and Muzzy ZE rest I can group 1" at 30 yards. So what would be the benefit of a FOB?


----------



## rogbo

If you are shooting that well then I wouldn't expect to see any big difference with the fobs......unless......you are shooting outside and the wind kicks up or ........you decide to shoot large profile broadheads or.......you need to re-fletch and don't feel like spending the DAY doint it or........you head for the woods hunting and the critter of a lifetime walks out (bigfoot maybe?) and you want to be absolutely sure that you know where the blood trail starts or............you just want to be as cool as the rest of us :wink:


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter

hey guys whats the best way to get the fletching and all the glue residue off my shafts with out wrecking the shaft? 

my FOBS should be here tomorow


----------



## rogbo

Ab_bow_hunter said:


> hey guys whats the best way to get the fletching and all the glue residue off my shafts with out wrecking the shaft?
> 
> my FOBS should be here tomorow


I usually just use a knife and carefully remove it. To remove the residual glue I hold the knife perpendicular to the shaft and scrape it off.


----------



## Huaco

rogbo said:


> I usually just use a knife and carefully remove it. To remove the residual glue I hold the knife perpendicular to the shaft and scrape it off.


Thats the way I stripped ALL my Blazers off... Had to make room for more FOBs!

LOVE FOBs!


----------



## ace7038

I use my Zip Strip tool.


----------



## Huaco

*1000th POST*

I am giving the honors of my 1,000th post to giving Paul and his FOBs a good 'ol fashioned bump.

Great product Paul... keep up the good work!

Now... on to my next 1,000 posts...:wink:


----------



## Huaco

1,001


----------



## Huaco

1,002:wink::tongue:


----------



## birdgunner

*Is there an incorrect way to shoot FOB's*

I've had my FOB's for a little over a month now and really like them, only complaint is that I keep shooting them off each other and loose my nocks from time to time:wink, question is, is there an incorrect way to shoot them? Specifically I like to have the FOB touch the corner of my mouth to add another anchor reference but am wondering if this contact causes the FOB/arrow to be less accurate and is not recommended?
Thanks.


----------



## BowTech Dave

birdgunner said:


> I've had my FOB's for a little over a month now and really like them, only complaint is that I keep shooting them off each other and loose my nocks from time to time:wink, question is, is there an incorrect way to shoot them? Specifically I like to have the FOB touch the corner of my mouth to add another anchor reference but am wondering if this contact causes the FOB/arrow to be less accurate and is not recommended?
> Thanks.


No special way to shoot them. Shoot however they are most comfortable and consistent. Best of luck!


----------



## Paul Morris

birdgunner said:


> I've had my FOB's for a little over a month now and really like them, only complaint is that I keep shooting them off each other and loose my nocks from time to time:wink, question is, is there an incorrect way to shoot them? Specifically I like to have the FOB touch the corner of my mouth to add another anchor reference but am wondering if this contact causes the FOB/arrow to be less accurate and is not recommended?
> Thanks.


Dave has it!

Go with the flow...

The FOB should act as a kind of kisser button. As long as you feel comfortable with the FOBs no need to change a thing. Slight contact with the corner of your mouth or cheek is just fine.

Regards,


----------



## birdgunner

Good to know, thanks for the confirmation!


----------



## bigram

That's what i do! many dont like the way it feels on their face, but i like it, an extra anchor point


----------



## esoxsmd

I'd say I am more than pleased with the FOB's. They fly great and my groups are tight... which is leaving me with no choice but to buy more (because I have hit and broke them).
I made the mistake of shooting at the 3D target last night instead of the block .... I usually shoot one shot per dot on block....


----------



## Paul Morris

Great FOB-N-Hood!

Now back to shooting spots


----------



## Don Schultz

*In my opinion*

Having a touch point on the string, or using a fletch as a touch reference point is something archers have been doing for a long time. 

That said, I've determined through long practice, it is best for me to avoid touching the string and arrow when at draw with any part of my face, because of variations in the impact point cause by these touches. YES, I can allow for a consistent touch. It is keeping that touch consistent in ALL situations that is not possible.

It is way to easy in the heat of a hunting moment to significantly vary just how much vane/fob/kisser button you get into your face. IE, trying to crowd up to a peep in low light, or a form change caused by trying to shoot around the tree trunk from a treestand, or just the excitement of that perfect opportunity.

I suggest those that shoot with their face/nose/etc. into the string try shooting with their face off the string and see if 1.) Point of impact changes, and 2.) If point of impact doesn't become more consistent.

Not being able to avoid lots of face parts on the string at full draw, especially for those shooting todays short a2a compounds and a release, indicates: 1.) Draw length set to long. 2.) A need for significant weight loss or possibly nose surgery (rhinoectomy?) :wink:



Paul Morris said:


> Dave has it!
> 
> Go with the flow...
> 
> The FOB should act as a kind of kisser button. As long as you feel comfortable with the FOBs no need to change a thing. Slight contact with the corner of your mouth or cheek is just fine.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter

YAY my FOBs arrived today cant wait till the weekend to try these little guys out.


----------



## LilGecko96

Huaco said:


> Is there any such person who has not heard of them?
> 
> FOBs ROCK!
> 
> bump


ive never herd of them


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter

well you have now
www.starrflight.com


----------



## LilGecko96

i watched their vids, nifty stuff!


----------



## Paul Morris

LilGecko96 said:


> i watched their vids, nifty stuff!


I am the hillbilly in the cowboy hat :hat:

If you have any questions I am here to help!

Regards,


----------



## Martin_Cheetah

This might sound really stupid but I just cant over the fact that it is such a different look for the arrow. Thats only like 10% of the reason im not getting em though. the rest is because my fletchings are working perfectly fine, and I am way low on cash. Look like a great product though, im sure once I but a set, i'll never go back


----------



## LilGecko96

Paul Morris said:


> I am the hillbilly in the cowboy hat :hat:
> 
> If you have any questions I am here to help!
> 
> Regards,


that is a nice hat.


----------



## Johnny Deer Man

Martin_Cheetah said:


> This might sound really stupid but I just cant over the fact that it is such a different look for the arrow. Thats only like 10% of the reason im not getting em though. the rest is because my fletchings are working perfectly fine, and I am way low on cash. Look like a great product though, im sure once I but a set, i'll never go back


Once you try FOBs there is no going back!

Its like going back to masterbation after having sex with a beautiful woman!


----------



## Martin_Cheetah

Johnny Deer Man said:


> Once you try FOBs there is no going back!
> 
> Its like going back to masterbation after having sex with a beautiful woman!


haahahah well put.


----------



## Huaco

Johnny Deer Man said:


> Once you try FOBs there is no going back!
> 
> Its like going back to masterbation after having sex with a beautiful woman!


Ehem..... :embara::wink::zip:


----------



## bagel77

I just started hunting again after a 13 year stop. I started shooting blazers this year when i was getting set up. I was pretty happy with them but just for giggles (and a free demo pack ) I decide to try FOBs. MAN OH MAN I fell in love. I lucked out and my rest was already set up for the clearance. I started shooting better a longer distances and a lot less wind inferance. I call up to thak him for the demo pack and give him my feedback just like he asked. SUper friendly guy even gave me few suggestions on my form. I didn't have to change my archor point but I had to get used to having the fob touching my lip(just slightly) He told me that I would end up using the feeling as an achor point and he was right. With out even realizing it with in two shooting sessions I was using the fob on my face as an achor point. My broadhead are flying better with fobs then they did with blazers. I really can't saw enough about them. They are worth EVERY CENT in my opinion.


----------



## Johnny Deer Man

Try the accunock. Longer and better clearance.

Has anyone tried the g-nocks with FOBs? I have a few from some aluminum arrows and they are actually longer (slightly) that the accunocks?

Johnny


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter

hey all just got my pack of FOBs middle of last week (thanks Paul for the special Neon Rainbow pak you hooked me up with)
had to wait till friday night b4 I could try them out so I used the time to make sure that there was ample clearance with my set up. touch of string pinch (30"draw 33" ata) widened my string loop a bit and it was good.
Friday night I grab the bow the wife and the kid and drove like a mad man the 45 min out to the in laws farm where I can finaly try out these little round thingys 
20 yds







not too bad 

after reading alot about these FOBs here and on FOB-Nation Ive heard a few people claim that the FOB is lucky... well after firing these first 3 arrows I went to retrieve and photograph my first FOB group I reach to pull out the first arrow when I catch movement out of the corner of my eye and there standing in the cut hay feild is a big whitetail Doe about 100 yds from me just feeding along I didnt have any BH's on me they were all back in the house so I watched her for a bit, pulled my arrows and continued shooting she was gone by the next set of 3 

got dialed in at 20 yds and shot at from 30 had to pust my 30yd pin up so tight against my 20 pin I just moved it back down and am shooting 20-30 with the same pin aimed dead on at both yardages.... 
then I decieded to try longer shot I'm a newb to archery and have never shot past 30 yds but check out this my first ever attempt at 50 yds







altho you cant realy tell from the pics I'm getting about 3" more penetration at 50 than I am at 20..... and I hit a touch high with one shot from 30 yrds and hit where it isnt quite as firmly packed (but still firm enough to stop my fletched arrows) saw the FOB pop off and hit the ground I thought great there's one arrow down but I walked around the bale to find my arrow laying on the ground on the opposite side not like stuck it the dirt or nothing but a complete passthru on my 4' dia round bale 
think I realy like my FOBS

my bro in law saw me shooting and is now planning on buying a fall away for his bow lol


----------



## Huaco

Welcome to the FOB-Nation!!!



Ab_bow_hunter said:


> hey all just got my pack of FOBs middle of last week (thanks Paul for the special Neon Rainbow pak you hooked me up with)
> had to wait till friday night b4 I could try them out so I used the time to make sure that there was ample clearance with my set up. touch of string pinch (30"draw 33" ata) widened my string loop a bit and it was good.
> Friday night I grab the bow the wife and the kid and drove like a mad man the 45 min out to the in laws farm where I can finaly try out these little round thingys
> 20 yds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not too bad
> 
> after reading alot about these FOBs here and on FOB-Nation Ive heard a few people claim that the FOB is lucky... well after firing these first 3 arrows I went to retrieve and photograph my first FOB group I reach to pull out the first arrow when I catch movement out of the corner of my eye and there standing in the cut hay feild is a big whitetail Doe about 100 yds from me just feeding along I didnt have any BH's on me they were all back in the house so I watched her for a bit, pulled my arrows and continued shooting she was gone by the next set of 3
> 
> got dialed in at 20 yds and shot at from 30 had to pust my 30yd pin up so tight against my 20 pin I just moved it back down and am shooting 20-30 with the same pin aimed dead on at both yardages....
> then I decieded to try longer shot I'm a newb to archery and have never shot past 30 yds but check out this my first ever attempt at 50 yds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> altho you cant realy tell from the pics I'm getting about 3" more penetration at 50 than I am at 20..... and I hit a touch high with one shot from 30 yrds and hit where it isnt quite as firmly packed (but still firm enough to stop my fletched arrows) saw the FOB pop off and hit the ground I thought great there's one arrow down but I walked around the bale to find my arrow laying on the ground on the opposite side not like stuck it the dirt or nothing but a complete passthru on my 4' dia round bale
> think I realy like my FOBS
> 
> my bro in law saw me shooting and is now planning on buying a fall away for his bow lol


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter

Thanks >[]====================>


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter

bump for a great product from an outstanding company 
FOBs rock!!!


----------



## ace7038

The FOB has caused me to have to clean up my basement range as when they pop off after hitting the last arrow I shot into the target they would fly into a corner I had with too much 'stuff' in it. 
The best part is I found a few things I have been looking for for years in those corners of the basement!


----------



## Paul Morris

ace7038 said:


> The FOB has caused me to have to clean up my basement range as when they pop off after hitting the last arrow I shot into the target they would fly into a corner I had with too much 'stuff' in it.
> The best part is I found a few things I have been looking for for years in those corners of the basement!




You may want to put a thin layer of soft foam on your target. That way when the FOB hits, the soft foam will keep the FOBs from bouncing back so far.


----------



## ace7038

I have to go out and get the foam off the target out by the chicken coup. Still use it occasionally. The FOBs don't always come back to me, found one under the freezer on the opposite side (not end) of the basement from the target but it was behind (???) the freezer which is behind/ beside the target. I seem to find them mostly behind the target as opposed to (in front) between me and the target. FOBs certainly bring a new dimension to all aspects of archery!


----------



## Dewboy

*Fob Luck?*

What's up with the FOB's being Lucky? There might be something to this! a few days ago, I had 4 does literally run in. Some people riding bikes had literally herded them to me. At this point in the season, I was meat hunting, so I FOB'd the biggest doe at 20 yards and she fell STRAIGHT DOWN and never moved from where she was standing. The other deer didn't run off and after a few minutes of trying to figure out why the other doe suddenly decided to take a nap, they started feeding around my stand. I picked the next biggest doe out and took a 15 yard quartering away shot. SHe took off, but never made it out of the field.
As if having a shot at two deer wasn't lucky enough, I found that I had shot the 1st one way hight in the spine and had actually shot OVER the second one's back, but caught her almost dead center of the neck and exited DEAD CENTER the throat. I think I cut both juggler veins. When I approached her at the edge of the field, I never saw so much blood on all my years of bowhunting.
After checking out my bow the next day to see if it was hitting high, I found it to still be hitting dead on. So I closed my eyes and drew my bow, anchored, then opened my eyes to find I was looking through the little triangle in the string just above the peep! lol I shot it like this and it hit about 10 inches high at 20 yards! Hmmmm
Now whether I actually looked over the peep, or both deer ducked that much before the arrow arrived, the point is: either way, I lucked up!  It is not often that you never even have to trail your deer to find them! But the first two deer I ever shoot with FOBs fell within sight! Already converted to steaks and sausage, I don't remember ever having vineson that tasted so good! Maybe the FOBs do have some kind of mystical powers! lol
Just to be on the safe side, I moved my peep up where it should have been and installed a kisser that will not allow me to look over the peep and through the "Triangle of Death"! lol Having the 1st deer drop in her tracks and the other one not even make it out of the small field was cool, but shooting close to a foot high both times is NOT COOL. 

Good "LUCK" everyone and may the FOB be with you!


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter

hey guys just a quick Q for y'all.
Was invited to join the dart league this winter. Now I have heard that the FOBs sometimes break if shot into say a tree.
do you think that the FOBs will break if I use them to shoot dart or should I keep a few vaned ones around for that?


----------



## Paul Morris

Ab_bow_hunter said:


> hey guys just a quick Q for y'all.
> Was invited to join the dart league this winter. Now I have heard that the FOBs sometimes break if shot into say a tree.
> do you think that the FOBs will break if I use them to shoot dart or should I keep a few vaned ones around for that?


I see no reason the FOBs would break on the screen. If they do, your nocks are too tight. Same goes with shooting into trees  As long as the nock is not too tight, the FOBs should not break.

Keep us posted!


----------



## MoNofletch

Mystical FOB's...... mine do seem to "glow"!! :wink: LOL! I heard Paul sprinkles fairy dust on them before they ship!! 
The best thing about FOB's is you know EXACTLY where that animal was standing when your arrow zipped through!!


----------



## chaney2169

hi paul i have read alot about your fobs and i want to try them my cousin and i hunt almost everyday try to anyways and we are wanting to try them out i was wondering if you sold packs that just have like 3 or four we were gonna just buy a dozen and split the price just to try them out but i believe our arrows are different so i was seeing if we could maybe each buy a couple. my setup is an 08 dxt 29 in draw and a trophy taker containment rest i shoot easton axis nfused carbon 400 the small diameter he shoots a mathews switchback xt with a 29 inch draw and he shoots maxima hunter 250 with a dropaway not sure of the brand i was wondering if they take the same fobs or if because of my arrow diameter is smaller if i would need a different one. i really hear good stuff about your product so if you could help me out in any way to maybe let me know what kind of fob to shoot that would be great also one more thing i am worried about is because my axle to axle length is so short on my bow with a pretty long draw do you think it will pinch the fob?? thanks for the time


----------



## bigram

Yes you will both end up needing different FOBs...

I can see where you MIGHT have problems with string pinch...and if you do all you'll need to do is open you dloop up a lil bit, and through a lil bit of serving inbetween to make sure your nock doesnt slide on the arrow.
You cousin showld be fine, i shot the same bow...only at a 28 inch draw, and had plenty of clearence.

Now dont take my word for it...but i believe that you can "special" order from Mr.Morris...to get the FOBs you want. Im thinking this because you can ask for a different coulor combo...so im thinking you may also get a different size combo?? Sorry if im wrong:secret:


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter

I had a bit of an issue with string pinch when I first got my fobs (really a non-issue as I was expecting it and knew how to fix it from reading on here) My bow has a 32"ATA and my dl is 30" I just served my nock point and tied my D-loop outside the serving presto no more string pinch.

I know they'll do diff. colors in a pack (I got 3 of all 4 neon colors)


----------



## Paul Morris

chaney2169 said:


> hi paul i have read alot about your fobs and i want to try them my cousin and i hunt almost everyday try to anyways and we are wanting to try them out i was wondering if you sold packs that just have like 3 or four we were gonna just buy a dozen and split the price just to try them out but i believe our arrows are different so i was seeing if we could maybe each buy a couple. my setup is an 08 dxt 29 in draw and a trophy taker containment rest i shoot easton axis nfused carbon 400 the small diameter he shoots a mathews switchback xt with a 29 inch draw and he shoots maxima hunter 250 with a dropaway not sure of the brand i was wondering if they take the same fobs or if because of my arrow diameter is smaller if i would need a different one. i really hear good stuff about your product so if you could help me out in any way to maybe let me know what kind of fob to shoot that would be great also one more thing i am worried about is because my axle to axle length is so short on my bow with a pretty long draw do you think it will pinch the fob?? thanks for the time


As usual I got beat to the punch! Thanks all for the help! Nobody has better customers than me 

No Problem with splitting colors or sizes. Just give me a call at 1-888-488-4712.

The only thing I need to know is you friends drop rest. Your set up looks great and a wider loop is all that may be needed.

Looking forward to hearing from you.

Regards,


----------



## badddwithabow

*advice*

hey i'm shooting a gaurdian with the QAD HD rest easton axis arrows and rage 3 blade heads which size FOBs will work best and will it clear the bar on top of the rest?


----------



## THE GENERAL

Ab_bow_hunter said:


> hey guys just a quick Q for y'all.
> Was invited to join the dart league this winter. Now I have heard that the FOBs sometimes break if shot into say a tree.
> do you think that the FOBs will break if I use them to shoot dart or should I keep a few vaned ones around for that?




shoot away I took second in my spring league using them just check they are tight before shooting your next 5 arrows. Good luck


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter

THE GENERAL said:


> shoot away I took second in my spring league using them just check they are tight before shooting your next 5 arrows. Good luck


sweet thanks



badddwithabow said:


> hey i'm shooting a gaurdian with the QAD HD rest easton axis arrows and rage 3 blade heads which size FOBs will work best and will it clear the bar on top of the rest?


hey bad I'm shooting a QAD hunter rest just use the TL1 Launcher arm that was included with your rest and shouldnt have a problem. they clear the containment arm easily.
you will need the axis FOBs
if you have any issues or questions Paul is always willing to help solve any problems and get you flinging FOBs
good luck


----------



## Paul Morris

badddwithabow said:


> hey i'm shooting a gaurdian with the QAD HD rest easton axis arrows and rage 3 blade heads which size FOBs will work best and will it clear the bar on top of the rest?


Yep...No problem with the top bar. You would need the Axis FOBs for your Axis arrows.

The QAD can be tricky to set up (but works great with FOBs!). Using the TL1 forks with the short forks (reduced V) instead of the long forks for maximum drop is a must. The TL1 launcher was included with your rest but not installed when you purchased the rest.

Here is my write up...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=565117&highlight=fob+starrflight

*I do need to know your draw length and if you shoot a string loop?*

Regards,


----------



## badddwithabow

*set up*

i'm shooting 31.5 in. and i do shoot a string loop......


----------



## badddwithabow

*sorry*

SOrry its 30.5 and a string loop.......


----------



## moose drool

Would anybody like to donate one for me to try on an Axis 400 Nano?
I'd love to try before I buy.

Also, is there a difference in the way you anchor or do you anchor the same way?

I'm interested in using them, if it works out.


----------



## Huaco

moose drool said:


> Would anybody like to donate one for me to try on an Axis 400 Nano?
> I'd love to try before I buy.
> 
> Also, is there a difference in the way you anchor or do you anchor the same way?
> 
> I'm interested in using them, if it works out.


Go ahead and just buy some... If you don't like them ( I seriously doubt you will not like them) They go like HOTCAKES on the AT classifieds.


----------



## rogbo

moose drool said:


> Would anybody like to donate one for me to try on an Axis 400 Nano?
> I'd love to try before I buy.
> 
> Also, is there a difference in the way you anchor or do you anchor the same way?
> 
> I'm interested in using them, if it works out.



There used to be a guy APAntn (I think) selling them in the classifieds with a money back gurantee. Hard to think of a reason NOT to try them with that!!!


----------



## badddwithabow

*today*

is the day!!!!! I'm orderin my FOBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Huaco

badddwithabow said:


> is the day!!!!! I'm orderin my FOBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You won't regret it... Just be sure to spend the time to get your bow setup to accommodate FOBs. Be sure to give them a fair chance. You WILL like them... I am almost certain.


----------



## badddwithabow

*yea*

They said i would have to spread my loop out and Paul also suggested the accunocks..... as my draw is 30.5 to reduce the pinch......we'll try it and see what happens....


----------



## Paul Morris

badddwithabow said:


> They said i would have to spread my loop out and Paul also suggested the accunocks..... as my draw is 30.5 to reduce the pinch......we'll try it and see what happens....


Good talking with you and looking forward to hearing back how it goes. Be sure and let me know if you have ANY questions/problems.

Dang....I wish I had a 30.5 draw!

Regards,


----------



## rogbo

Paul Morris said:


> Good talking with you and looking forward to hearing back how it goes. Be sure and let me know if you have ANY questions/problems.
> 
> Dang....I wish I had a 30.5 draw!
> 
> Regards,


"Damn dirty apes" 

RIP Mr. Heston


----------



## badddwithabow

*Fobs!!!!!*

Got em today!!!! I am getting some string contact on the bottom side of my fob doesn't appear to be much pressure but still...... DO you think it will cause a problem??


----------



## Huaco

badddwithabow said:


> Got em today!!!! I am getting some string contact on the bottom side of my fob doesn't appear to be much pressure but still...... DO you think it will cause a problem??


You can try to throw some Accunocks on the back of your arrows. They are just a bit longer than standard nocks and offset the FOB just a little further off the string. FOBs and Accunocks are a KILLER combination!


----------



## badddwithabow

*lol*

yea i got my accunocks and fobs both this am and my dumb arse didn't get the xnocks....so they won't fit my axis'


----------



## rogbo

badddwithabow said:


> Got em today!!!! I am getting some string contact on the bottom side of my fob doesn't appear to be much pressure but still...... DO you think it will cause a problem??


I'd shoot em for about a week. Give yoruself time to adjust to any minute anchor point adjustment you might have to make. See how they fly in comparison to your current set up. If at that time, you are concerned about the flight or string pinch, then tie a couple nock points inside your loop to spread it out a little. This usually takes care of the small string contact you are talking about.


----------



## Paul Morris

Contact wit the sting and FOB is a no-go.

I would suggest to make a wider loop....

If you have ANY question let me know.


----------



## Paul Morris

Hey rogbo...

You got me first this time!  . But my post has photos!


----------



## badddwithabow

*hmmmmm*

if my top is clear and my bottom is touching is that sayin something about my set up??? I mean obviously its not in the center of the string or else it would either be touching or not on BOTH sides?? O AND KUDOS to Paul and the crew at starflight.....ordered on thurs and in rome ga on monday!!!!!!!!!! AWESOME!! FOBULOUS pics are coming soon!!!!!!!!


----------



## Huaco

Paul Morris said:


> Hey rogbo...
> 
> You got me first this time!  . But my post has photos!


Well... Aren't you special! LOL!

Good day Paul. I FOB'd a feral Kitty Cat the other day! Double lung pass throug at 30 yards from my 20'+ climber! That was interesting!


----------



## rogbo

Paul Morris said:


> Contact wit the sting and FOB is a no-go.
> 
> I would suggest to make a wider loop....
> 
> If you have ANY question let me know.
> 
> View attachment 474096


It's the price I pay for the being the biggest techno-idjit, staff shooter, you got my friend.


----------



## badddwithabow

*whooooooooooooohooooooooooo*

got them yest. had to go to get them set up. added a nock at the bottom of my loop and VIOLA problem solved. Was shootin at 10 last night in the street light.... I did catch flack from the local proshop for a few minutes until they saw me shoot.

I am using the hd and i had plenty of clearance with out changing to the TL1. man i can't wait to really do some shooting tonight!


----------



## archer1914

*hey paul*

i sent you a pm i know you get alot of them i dont get alot of cpu time work alot so a pm would help me get my answers what are the most common arrows these are made for and do they fit the high country arrows hey thanks to all this is a great site


----------



## Paul Morris

badddwithabow said:


> got them yest. had to go to get them set up. added a nock at the bottom of my loop and VIOLA problem solved. Was shootin at 10 last night in the street light.... I did catch flack from the local proshop for a few minutes until they saw me shoot.
> 
> I am using the hd and i had plenty of clearance with out changing to the TL1. man i can't wait to really do some shooting tonight!


Yahoo!

Glad they are shooting good for you. However, I still would rather you use the TL1. With the standard launcher you will only have about 1/8 clearance. You must have a very flat shooting and well timed bow! (even nock travel). Having an extra 1/8 clearance on top of what you have, just makes for a little extra elbow room if you get a bad release on a monster buck. If you form is not perfect, having that extra 1/8 inch is a good thing! If you have room to lower the rest by 1/8 inch, you can install the TL1 and not have to move your nock set.

Keep us posted!



archer1914 said:


> i sent you a pm i know you get alot of them i dont get alot of cpu time work alot so a pm would help me get my answers what are the most common arrows these are made for and do they fit the high country arrows hey thanks to all this is a great site


pm received and responded to. Thanks for your interest in the product.


----------



## badddwithabow

*Paul*

I'm going to take your advice but as its the middle of season and my brilliant self done got some fobs messed with my nock and got a new release i'll take care of the rest after season...if it costs me its my fault....... i just can' twait to get off work and go fling some fobs.....


----------



## SmrtWntCrzy

Got mine the other day and built one test arrow with a Fob and shot the rest with my regular vanes.The Fob was dead on every shot.I figured they would work but not as well as they did!


----------



## 2_elk

*lost arrows with FOB's*

I see most people are using a crested arrow with their FOBs. How many of you FOB shooters have lost arrow due to the FOB coming off on a pass through of a target or animal? I am interested in the FOB and plan on trying them when i get back stateside. I can't justify buying more arrow if I would keep losing them because of pass through's. Any thought or suggestion are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Huaco

2_elk said:


> I see most people are using a crested arrow with their FOBs. How many of you FOB shooters have lost arrow due to the FOB coming off on a pass through of a target or animal? I am interested in the FOB and plan on trying them when i get back stateside. I can't justify buying more arrow if I would keep losing them because of pass through's. Any thought or suggestion are greatly appreciated.


This reminds me... I NEED to get some reflective wraps. 

Never bought wraps before. Who sells good ones here on AT?


----------



## Huaco

SmrtWntCrzy said:


> Got mine the other day and built one test arrow with a Fob and shot the rest with my regular vanes.The Fob was dead on every shot.I figured they would work but not as well as they did!


Welcome to the FOB NATION!


----------



## Paul Morris

2_elk said:


> I see most people are using a crested arrow with their FOBs. How many of you FOB shooters have lost arrow due to the FOB coming off on a pass through of a target or animal? I am interested in the FOB and plan on trying them when i get back stateside. I can't justify buying more arrow if I would keep losing them because of pass through's. Any thought or suggestion are greatly appreciated.


If you mark the spot from where you shot from then find the FOB, you have a very accurate line to find your arrow. I actually have lost fewer arrows with FOBs. Also wraps are a must.

I have toyed around with the idea of using some bright spider wire fishing line and put 5 or so feet inside the arrow. Still have to get to that project but I know it will work. Done it with dental floss just too much of a pain to push back in the arrow.



Huaco said:


> This reminds me... I NEED to get some reflective wraps.
> 
> Never bought wraps before. Who sells good ones here on AT?


BATTLE DRUM!


----------



## rogbo

2_elk said:


> I see most people are using a crested arrow with their FOBs. How many of you FOB shooters have lost arrow due to the FOB coming off on a pass through of a target or animal? I am interested in the FOB and plan on trying them when i get back stateside. I can't justify buying more arrow if I would keep losing them because of pass through's. Any thought or suggestion are greatly appreciated.


I've lost .......1. In almost two years of shooting them and many pass thru's of both the furry and layered foam types. The one I lost, wasn't even a pass through, just a blatant miss.


----------



## SmrtWntCrzy

Can anyone help this fellow out?I only have Axis Fobs right now.
http://archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=782992


----------



## Huaco

SmrtWntCrzy said:


> Can anyone help this fellow out?I only have Axis Fobs right now.
> http://archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=782992


Dang... I just sent my "tester" fobs to someone else!


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter

got my Second tube of FOBs in the mail today. Also got a nice little christmas present from Paul, and everyone at starrflight. A cool FOB decal. wanted to put it on the back window of the car but the wife 86'd that plan lol oh well it'll have to go on my bow case now 
thanks Paul


----------



## Paul Morris

Well....

I guess the decal on the bow case will do 

Better that than sleeping on the couch.


----------



## hoyt88

got mine this week also this things are great cant see me going back to vanes anytime soon and paul is a great person to deal with.and going to order a 2nd tube here soon but my first tube didnt come with a decal :sad:


----------



## rogbo

Paul Morris said:


> Well....
> 
> I guess the decal on the bow case will do
> 
> Better that than sleeping on the couch.


Bull Pukey I say. I would rather give up my sleep number than a single fob. In the words of the immortal Patrick Henry "Give me Fobdom or give me death". Stand up for your fob's men. I mean you can't tell me that we will defend our fobs against all the blazer haters but won't stand up to a spouse. Cowboy Up!!! Remember it is far better to have loved and lost than never to have fobbed at all. oops. she's coming down the hall. got to run. If she asks.....no one saw me.


----------



## xring_assassin

rogbo said:


> Bull Pukey I say. I would rather give up my sleep number than a single fob. In the words of the immortal Patrick Henry "Give me Fobdom or give me death". Stand up for your fob's men. I mean you can't tell me that we will defend our fobs against all the blazer haters but won't stand up to a spouse. Cowboy Up!!! Remember it is far better to have loved and lost than never to have fobbed at all. oops. she's coming down the hall. got to run. If she asks.....no one saw me.


Thatta girl!! :darkbeer: lol


----------



## Paul Morris

hoyt88 said:


> got mine this week also this things are great cant see me going back to vanes anytime soon and paul is a great person to deal with.and going to order a 2nd tube here soon but my first tube didnt come with a decal :sad:


OK....The deal is all repeat customers get a decal 

Cat's out of the bag!


----------



## hoyt88

o thats fine just giving you a hard time.just order some more lastnight :thumbs_up


----------



## Robinhooder3

well I won a tube of them and I have a quick question. 

Does any one have a pic of a blue fob on an axis metal jacket arrow with no wrap?


----------



## Paul Morris

Robinhooder3 said:


> well I won a tube of them and I have a quick question.
> 
> Does any one have a pic of a blue fob on an axis metal jacket arrow with no wrap?


How's this for service


----------



## Robinhooder3

Paul Morris said:


> How's this for service
> 
> View attachment 493022
> 
> 
> View attachment 493023


oooooooooooooooo not bad I like it.


----------



## jcemitte

Paul Morris said:


> I have toyed around with the idea of using some bright spider wire fishing line and put 5 or so feet inside the arrow. Still have to get to that project but I know it will work. Done it with dental floss just too much of a pain to push back in the arrow.


Sweet idea, but when the arrow passes through the FOB is on one side and the shaft on the other side of the deer with a piece of line still through the deer. wouldn't it drag you arrow with it, also risking slicing organs you dont want sliced? im sure you have thought about all this i was just curious if you have worked something out.


----------



## Rattler

Sweet Decal Paul!


----------



## Paul Morris

jcemitte said:


> Sweet idea, but when the arrow passes through the FOB is on one side and the shaft on the other side of the deer with a piece of line still through the deer. wouldn't it drag you arrow with it, also risking slicing organs you dont want sliced? im sure you have thought about all this i was just curious if you have worked something out.


The FOB would have already popped-off and the string is not connected to the nock or FOB so I think the spider wire would go right through the critter like a hot knife through butter. I should have explained the idea better.

Regards,


----------



## SupraTT

Hey Paul its hunter from Colorado. i have perfected the spider line trick with the fobs lol. ill do a complete write up shortly


----------



## cdegeeter

Paul Morris said:


> OK....The deal is all repeat customers get a decal
> 
> Cat's out of the bag!
> 
> View attachment 492940


How big are those decals and How do I get some for my race car...:car:


----------



## tylerolsen12

Paul Morris said:


> OK....The deal is all repeat customers get a decal
> 
> Cat's out of the bag!
> 
> View attachment 492940


sweet decal paul can i be considered a repeat customer?


----------



## snyper1

Just one question, will they work on ACC's? It will be tough and my hunting buddies will make fun of me as they did when I went to the DZ. Now they all shoot a DZ and they will all be shooting the FOBS. Need to know about the ACC's.


----------



## tylerolsen12

snyper1 said:


> Just one question, will they work on ACC's? It will be tough and my hunting buddies will make fun of me as they did when I went to the DZ. Now they all shoot a DZ and they will all be shooting the FOBS. Need to know about the ACC's.


wat size accs do you shoot some will work with fobs and some wont


----------



## bowhunt4me

*acc size*

do they fit 349's


----------



## snyper1

I shoot 349's


----------



## bottomline

I got to try these.


----------



## armedic1

I think that'll have to give these a shot. Do these fit the QAD Ultra-rest pro HD?


----------



## Robinhooder3

Fob winner testing!!!!! :shade:


----------



## bigram

armedic1 said:


> I think that'll have to give these a shot. Do these fit the QAD Ultra-rest pro HD?


Yep, its suggested that you use the T1 (?) Launcher though.


----------



## armedic1

Whats a T1 launcher?


----------



## Greenarrow1

T1 launcher is the spare launcher that comes with the QAD rest. It should be in the package.


----------



## armedic1

What's the difference?


Greenarrow1 said:


> T1 launcher is the spare launcher that comes with the QAD rest. It should be in the package.


----------



## tylerolsen12

armedic1 said:


> What's the difference?


the t1 launcher allows for about another 1/8 of an inch of clearence


----------



## jcemitte

These things shoot great. Period.
Besides the fact that I am shooting better than I ever have, 
there are a lot of other awesome advantages to these bad boys.

*They are VERY simple to install 

*They do not require broad head tuning 

*They are a lot quieter than fletching, not to mention look cooler:shade: 

*Wind and rain virtually do not effect FOBs 

*In the long run they save you money 
(i.e. fletching jig, glue, time, and or pro shop labor fees) 

Hands down FOBs are a great American product backed by good old fashion science and the correct application of it. 

No matter your set up,
you cant go wrong with a FOB


----------



## Flatland Hunter

Paul Morris said:


> If you mark the spot from where you shot from then find the FOB, you have a very accurate line to find your arrow. I actually have lost fewer arrows with FOBs. Also wraps are a must.


Still trying to wrap my head around all the stuff there is now in bow hunting (getting back into it after 10 years) Why wraps? How much weight does it add? Do they effect flight? Do you really need them?

My planned set is:

PSE Madness 70#
Spot-Hogg Whammy rest
Cabelas Stalker Extreme Carbon Arrows
100gn points/heads
VB Startracker Sight

I like the concept and economics of the FOB... no glue, jig, etc.

Just not sure about "wraps"


----------



## bigram

With normal fletching, when you get a passthrough you have bright fletching to look for on the ground.

With a FOB, if you get a passthrough, you have a black or camo arrow to look for. 

The wrap gives you something "bright" to look for now. It adds about 1 grain per inch (?)


----------



## TexzBluz

Ive been reading,curiosity is running high.Im working near a Cabelas tomorrow,I will be testing these bugers for myself.Have good luck with the 2" blazer vanes now.Im not afraid of change. Yes I am , What am I saying,Im an ole fart that is set in his ways but Im going to get some tomorrow.Atleast I now know what my brain will be doing right before falling asleeptonight. Thanx Guyz. Texz Bluz


----------



## rogbo

What's interesting about the bowsite "test" is that it doesn't compare point of impact. The results have been varied from day one, no disputing that. Some find slower, some find faster, some find trajectory dropping, some find it flatter, why????? I would attribute most of the discrepancies to tuning issues but, who knows. All I know is.....they do what they are advertised to do.....better than blazers for some applications not as good for others. It's all what you like and what you want. I want what FOB's provide and I like how they do it.


----------



## Ky Bob

Will these work with a NAP 2000 Rest on a Mathews LD?
Using Carbon Express 300's


----------



## HeyBarn

*Howdy*

I skipped from page 2 to this page 27 to ask if FOBs will work with a recurve or longbow? I wouldn't think so shooting off the shelf. THANKX


----------



## tylerolsen12

HeyBarn said:


> I skipped from page 2 to this page 27 to ask if FOBs will work with a recurve or longbow? I wouldn't think so shooting off the shelf. THANKX


there is a video in this thread somewhere of a guy shooting fobs with a recurve with three fingers under and an inertia driven rest


----------



## TxSportsman

Paul, 

I know your busy and receive tons of PM's and email, when you get a chance to respond I sent you a PM. Thanks in advance!


----------



## rogbo

Barn,

It can be done. You will have to use a three under release and to get it to work I had to use a very weak arrow. When I say work I mean it will clear the riser without contact by increasing the amount of paradox. the fob will then do an admirable job of stabalizing the arrow, but.....off the shelf I could never get as clean of flight as I would have liked so.....I use a flipper plunger combo. Works fine.


----------



## Paul Morris

TxSportsman said:


> Paul,
> 
> I know your busy and receive tons of PM's and email, when you get a chance to respond I sent you a PM. Thanks in advance!


Trying to catch up! Will respond ASAP.


----------



## TxSportsman

got the fobs, set up a few arrows im a little concerned about my rest clearance though... using a schaffer mat-1... the clearance is there but not sure if its 1/16''. guess i'll shoot tomorrow and see what i need to do.


----------



## Paul Morris

TxSportsman said:


> got the fobs, set up a few arrows im a little concerned about my rest clearance though... using a schaffer mat-1... the clearance is there but not sure if its 1/16''. guess i'll shoot tomorrow and see what i need to do.


Yikes! I like to have 3/16 or more. You should be able to rotate the forks to provide more clearance. The Shaffer rest is a great quality product! It is just that the prongs (forks) stick up a lot.

Keep us posted and let me know if I can help. I do know we have lots of folks using your rest, but I have to say few had the FOBs working without some tweaking.


----------



## BowHuntnKY

im guessing i would have to remove my bulldog collars off of my maxima hunters??


----------



## Paul Morris

BowHuntnKY said:


> im guessing i would have to remove my bulldog collars off of my maxima hunters??


Yep....On the 250's you may get it over the collars but the 350's will have to be removed.

Lots of folks using CXMH arrows with FOBs.

If you would like me to go over your set up send me a pm. I would be glad to make as sure as possible you are good to go.

Draw Length?
Specific rest?
Do you use a string loop?

Regards,


----------



## Waknstak6

I had a buddy get some after praising them for awhile, then he got them and lost two of them the first day just because after twenty yards of flight they just came off...now he only has three.

He took the problem to a pro shop and only asked if they were on wrong, just be told they couldn't be better.

I dunno, vanes and fletchings have worked for a very long time so I'll never try them. As for my friend, he loves the fobs that stay on and wont go back, I wont piss around with that.


----------



## Paul Morris

If the FOBs are coming off in flight I would have him check a few things.

The nocks should not be too loose. A firm press fit is what you want. It does not take much to hold the FOB on during flight so I suspect there may be another issue.

Please check for string pinch at full draw.

And the obvious would be contact with the rest or arrow holder/guide.

Let your friend know to give me a call and I would be glad to go over things. For sure the FOB should NEVER come off in flight. The only time this has happened to me is when testing a new rest that I did not have timed correctly or hitting an arrow holder.

Regards,


----------



## crawdad

*My .02*

I bought some and stuck 'em on. Shot them through my Shakey Hunter rest no problems, no adjustment needed. That was good because I had just BH tuned and did not want to start moving things around.

What's up with the comment that with FOBs there is no need to BH tune???


----------



## cdegeeter

HeyBarn said:


> I skipped from page 2 to this page 27 to ask if FOBs will work with a recurve or longbow? I wouldn't think so shooting off the shelf. THANKX


http://s158.photobucket.com/albums/t92/rogbo/?action=view&current=recurvefobs.flv


----------



## Paul Morris

Kyarcher2 said:


> Will these work with a NAP 2000 Rest on a Mathews LD?
> Using Carbon Express 300's


The QT 2000 is one of the few "not so friendly to FOBs". The forks do not lay flat so not enough clearance for the FOBs. I do have many folks using this rest. It just takes some tinkering.



crawdad said:


> I bought some and stuck 'em on. Shot them through my Shakey Hunter rest no problems, no adjustment needed. That was good because I had just BH tuned and did not want to start moving things around.
> 
> What's up with the comment that with FOBs there is no need to BH tune???


Still need to tune, just much easier with FOBs.




Wapitiwayne said:


> FOBs loose speed pretty quick compared to blazers.
> http://forums.bowsite.com/TF/bgforums/thread.cfm?threadid=359948&forum=2#2589636


I am finding out that if your FOBs are dropping out, your rest is falling to quick (Assuming no contact with rest). The FOBs are more responsive. Getting a lot of data on this one. The FOBs should shoot as flat or flatter as any vane except mini vanes (but they can not shoot larger fixed blades so good).

Regards,


----------



## Flatland Hunter

Paul Morris said:


> I am finding out that if your FOBs are dropping out, your rest is falling to quick (Assuming no contact with rest). The FOBs are more responsive. Getting a lot of data on this one. The FOBs should shoot as flat or flatter as any vane except mini vanes (but they can not shoot larger fixed blades so good).
> 
> Regards,


What your saying is the the with FOBs the longer the rest stays up the better/flatter it will shoot... that sounds real good for me then! :tongue: Cause I plan on using a Spot-Hogg Whammy in my new set up with FOBs. :thumbs_up


----------



## BSeals71

Flatland Hunter said:


> What your saying is the the with FOBs the longer the rest stays up the better/flatter it will shoot... that sounds real good for me then! :tongue: Cause I plan on using a Spot-Hogg Whammy in my new set up with FOBs. :thumbs_up



Yeah... how do FOB's work out with the Spot-Hogg Whammy arrow rest?


----------



## Flatland Hunter

BSeals71 said:


> Yeah... how do FOB's work out with the Spot-Hogg Whammy arrow rest?


I will let folks now as soon as I get my arrows and fobs in... new set up so I am still getting things together.


----------



## xring_assassin

BSeals71 said:


> Yeah... how do FOB's work out with the Spot-Hogg Whammy arrow rest?


Whammy and limb driver operate on really similar principals - my GUESS is that Whammy would be great...I'll see if I can beat Paul to setting one up and testing it out


----------



## Flatland Hunter

The thing I am not sure about with the Whammy is the prongs set the arrow above the berger hole... way above. The Whammy directions say it doesn't matter as long as you use a d-loop that straddles the nock and that the d-loop is set properly to the rest. So we will see... still waiting on my arrows. Got the fobs in though!


----------



## DUCKORBLEED

BSeals71 said:


> Yeah... how do FOB's work out with the Spot-Hogg Whammy arrow rest?


Fobs hit limb your DONE. Vanes let real woodsman Get Er Done!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Mrohr1

Omega said:


> I tried fobs in the last few days. I have had good results as far as arrow flight goes. They stabilize the arrow well.
> 
> Accuracy is good. But that's the problem. I hit fob on fob too frequently and at $2.00 delivered, it gets too expensive to shoot them all the time. Yeah, I know that shooting groups is out, but when you are tuning, you have to shoot groups.And once you start shooting at individual spots, you miss shooting groups, at least I do.
> 
> I can use vanes and pack em very close in a group and maybe tear up a vane from time to time. No big deal, re-fletch the arrow in about 3 or 4 minutes and for the cost of 20 or 30 cents, I'm back at it with an arrow that's not so likely to get popped like a fob-ed arrow. I can replace fobs quicker, but the frequency of impacts and breakage makes the cost higher than I think is justified. I love new stuff that works, but popping a dozen fobs or more a month is too expensive. (I'm on a budget :embara
> 
> Priced at about $1 apiece would work for me...


Man, just get a block target or something like it that has 4 or more different "DOTS" to shoot at. Then you don't have to just aim at one and can shoot 4 or more times before arrow removal. Just my .02


----------



## tylerolsen12

DUCKORBLEED said:


> Fobs hit limb your DONE. Vanes let real woodsman Get Er Done!!:darkbeer:


put down the crack pipe and step away from the computer 


if you dont know what you are talking about y post?


----------



## GOTTABOWHUNT00

Can you shoot them thru the shoot thru meshes on ground blinds? Just ordered my 1st tube.....


----------



## cdegeeter

GOTTABOWHUNT00 said:


> Can you shoot them thru the shoot thru meshes on ground blinds? Just ordered my 1st tube.....


congrats......come join us at http://www.fob-nation.com/ :spy:


----------



## tylerolsen12

GOTTABOWHUNT00 said:


> Can you shoot them thru the shoot thru meshes on ground blinds? Just ordered my 1st tube.....


as long as the cutting diameter is bigger than the fob so bigger than 1 inch it will work fine


----------



## Robinhooder3

do they make fobs for the Easton platinum plus arrows that measure at 2315 with the uni bushing? thanks!


----------



## bigram

No go as far as a fob fitting it, you can however build adapters. 

Basicly, you get the neck of 1 nock, and put it halfway into the uni. Then get a short piece of normal carbon, and slip it on. Now add your FOB as if it were going on a normal arrow and your good to go. 

My internets being a bag right now, so i can post the picture, if someone else would that would be great!


Hope this helped!


----------



## Robinhooder3

sorry but what do you mean by normal carbon?


----------



## The Rev

I was one of the first persons to field test the FOB and they weren't for me. I'm glad so many of you like them. I prefer Blazers when fletched right they will hang with the best. I've been shooting and competing for over 45 years and have seen many gimmicks. FOB's may just make it in this market time will tell. I remember the first compound bows, I still have mine, it's in a custom made cabinet in my game room. I wasn't sure how the public was going to take to them either .:wink:


----------



## tylerolsen12

Robinhooder3 said:


> sorry but what do you mean by normal carbon?


a normal sized carbon arrow


----------



## Robinhooder3

so do you think paul would have a pic of it or if it's on you tube?


----------



## bigram

I'm sure he does...but if you just look around on this thread im almost 100 percent sure that you'll find the picture.


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter

Bump


----------



## NeshotaValley

*Fobs and accunocks*

Can someone please help me out. Been shooting fobs on grossly underspined arrows for past year and they still tamed my montecs. Upgrading to CT Whitetails 65/80 and want to use accunocks on them. Accunock ebay says they fit all .246 arrows, and the Whitetails are listed at .243. Do I have to worry about that .003, or is their a better nock for the fobbed CT Whitetail. Thank you.


----------



## Paul Morris

NeshotaValley said:


> Can someone please help me out. Been shooting fobs on grossly underspined arrows for past year and they still tamed my montecs. Upgrading to CT Whitetails 65/80 and want to use accunocks on them. Accunock ebay says they fit all .246 arrows, and the Whitetails are listed at .243. Do I have to worry about that .003, or is their a better nock for the fobbed CT Whitetail. Thank you.


You should be good to go with the Accunocks. Worst case would be to use some fine grit sand paper and take a VERY SMALL amount of material off the nock nibs.

Keep us posted how the new arrows work!

Regards,


----------



## Paul Morris

Bump for the spring hunting season :darkbeer:

Best of luck to all no matter what is on the back of your arrow.


----------



## bossofduhwoods

*fobs*

fobs R a Hoot. I was shooting rocket ex. b.h`s saturday. @50yrds I was cutting the previously shot fobs almost in half. @ 50yrds amazing!!! b.b.


----------



## Double S

My Fob Turkey Rig is all set to go!. April 15th ain't getting here fast enough. I wish my Vane User friends nothing but the best on there hunts!. let's get'em!!!!!.:shade:


----------



## DimeTimeTom

Love em, just having some clearance issues on my gaurdian but im swapping rests... not fobs. 
Local shot doesnt keep anything good in stock just the so-so stuff that sells so i got the cheap qad. i dont think i would be happy with this qad even if i was using blazers. limb divers goin on her soon as i get my boat up and running


----------



## Paul Morris

DimeTimeTom said:


> Love em, just having some clearance issues on my gaurdian but im swapping rests... not fobs.
> Local shot doesnt keep anything good in stock just the so-so stuff that sells so i got the cheap qad. i dont think i would be happy with this qad even if i was using blazers. limb divers goin on her soon as i get my boat up and running


Great to hear you like the FOBs!!

The hunter model QAD is not as easy to provide 100% clearance as the upper end units. Just to make sure...You did use the TL1 launcher (the spare one in the package)?

If you have not seen my write up on the QAD here it is...Might be worth a try just for grins...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=565117&highlight=fob+starrflight

The LD rest has proven to be one of the most FOB friendly rest out there for sure. Just watch the peel an stick rubber arrow holder. Although with your radius riser shelf you most likely will not use it. Also the LD has a new optional fork with a tabs bent up that work as an arrow holder. I have folks that use it un-modified but have had a few that needed to bend the tabs back a bit. All depends on the set up. If you set the arrow up slightly above the berger hole, you will have plenty of clearance and no tuning issues at all and can use the tab.

Here is my write up on the LD. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=642977

Always here to help! *If you want to get the QAD working or have any problems with the LD just make a post or better yet post and give me a call.*

For sure I would recommend to set the rest up yourself. The LD will take all of about 10 minutes.

1-888-488-4712

Regards,


----------



## shoei-hunt

A bubby of mine just switched to these and I have seen the results...Pretty amazing to be honest. Only thing about them that I have noticed is they pop off sometimes when they hit the target. Other than that, I am impressed with them. I am thinking of switching to them as well before this coming hunting season.


----------



## zac82

i like the FOB, they shoot good. however i dont think i will switch to them because they change my ancore


----------



## Paul Morris

zac82 said:


> i like the FOB, they shoot good. however i dont think i will switch to them because they change my ancore


Thanks for the feedback!

Just a suggestion.....When you have a break from hunting, try and shoot them from time to time. I bet that anchor issue will go away on its own. Honest! The FOB may feel strange at first, but after a while it should act as a kind of kisser button but somewhere on the side of you face. Lite to medium contact with your face is normal. Once you get use to it, a vane will really seem strange. It will feel like you lost your anchor point. No kidding!

Hope you give them another shot when time allows and let us know how it goes.

Many thanks,


----------



## zac82

Paul Morris said:


> Thanks for the feedback!
> 
> Just a suggestion.....When you have a break from hunting, try and shoot them from time to time. I bet that anchor issue will go away on its own. Honest! The FOB may feel strange at first, but after a while it should act as a kind of kisser button but somewhere on the side of you face. Lite to medium contact with your face is normal. Once you get use to it, a vane will really seem strange. It will feel like you lost your anchor point. No kidding!
> 
> Hope you give them another shot when time allows and let us know how it goes.
> 
> Many thanks,


thanks for the advice, got my turkey and got laid off so plenty of time on my hands.:cheers:


----------



## Paul Morris

zac82 said:


> thanks for the advice, got my turkey and got laid off so plenty of time on my hands.:cheers:


Congrats on the bird....Sure sorry to hear the reason for having the free time. Best of luck with the job search.


----------



## RJR

Will the Fob's fit easton G-nocks?


----------



## marty

Are these used by anyone competitively? I would suspect that the only place would be indoor with individual spots. In other arenas you would lose to many as others smashed into you.


----------



## rogbo

marty said:


> Are these used by anyone competitively? I would suspect that the only place would be indoor with individual spots. In other arenas you would lose to many as others smashed into you.


Fobs have been used succesfully in indoor competition both in Vegas and more "local" shoots. You will bust some up shooting 3-d with a bunch of other guys but it's really not near as bad as anyone might think. As of right now, they are not legal for IBO hunter class shoots but there is a movement underway to change this. I'd think they'd work fantastic at a shoot like "buckmasters" where only one shooter is shooting the 3-d targets at a time.


----------



## DeerHuntin79923

*Fob?*

Will FOB's fit the Gold Tip Ted Nugent 75/95 arrows?
Thanks!!!


----------



## CHAMPION2

Yes that is a standard size carbon arrow.



DeerHuntin79923 said:


> Will FOB's fit the Gold Tip Ted Nugent 75/95 arrows?
> Thanks!!!


----------



## DeerHuntin79923

CHAMPION2 said:


> Yes that is a standard size carbon arrow.


Thanks for the reply!!! I'm going have to get me some!!!


----------



## casacelw

Does anyone have any actual numbers comparing downrange velocity at say 20,30,40,50 yards etc. comparing FOBs and other style vanes on their setup with nothing else being changed? interested to see if the arrows slow faster than the tradionally/blazer vaned arrows...


----------



## RJR

casacelw said:


> Does anyone have any actual numbers comparing downrange velocity at say 20,30,40,50 yards etc. comparing FOBs and other style vanes on their setup with nothing else being changed? interested to see if the arrows slow faster than the tradionally/blazer vaned arrows...


Good question, i'm interested in this also!


----------



## Paul Morris

Speed:

Most will find the FOBs are faster and some will find you loose a tad past 40-50 yards. All depends on what you are shooting. And if you have the bow tuned for FOBs.

Most folks that say they are loosing speed are generally shooting nock high which is normal for a vane and many set ups. *The FOBs like to be shot nock level.* This is perhaps the most important tuning tip to know about the FOB to gain the flattest flight.

As a general rule, the bigger the broadhead, higher the pull bow and worse the weather (wind), the flatter a FOB will shoot.

I shoot 72 lbs, 140 grain Zwickey heads with an arrow weight of about 490 grains. My pin gap was way closer than vanes.

If you shoot 40-55 lbs, 100 or less grain heads and arrows in the 280-300 grain range with* mini*-blazers, the FOB will not shoot as flat past 40 or so yards.

This is because the heavier arrows and larger broadheads cause vanes to flutter more trying to spin up the broadhead and takes longer to stabilize the arrow. Also a heavier arrow has more ability to retain KE. The FOB does not deform in flight and will stabilize the arrow much quicker. The sooner you can get the arrow flying straight, the more KE it will retain. A very light arrow with a very small broadhead does not take much to stabilize. The drag of a *mini-*vane I would guess is less that a FOB assuming it has the enough to stabilize whatever you are shooting.

Compared to 3 and 4” vanes the FOB should shoot flatter, 2” blazers out the same or flatter as you increase head size and weight. In a cross wind the FOBs will have MUCH less tail walk presenting less surface area = less drag = more KE (speed) downrange. 

I have tons of feedback on this one!  Many folks say they shoot flatter, some say about the same, and some say not as flat. 

Best way to tune a bow IMHO (vanes or FOBs) is let the broadheads tell you what to do. I have found no amount of paper/laser tuning will work as good as the broadheads you are using. If your blades are hitting left, you know you need to move the rest to the right. If the blades are hitting low (typical of a nock high condition), raise the rest or lower the nock set.

When you have the blades and field tips hitting the same POI, then you can evaluate if the FOBs narrow your pin gap or not.

Here is a recent video showing FOBs and Blazers at 80 yards in a strong cross wind. About the same trajectory however the FOBs did not drift.

4xuLw7QGvHY&eurl


----------



## ElkJunky1208

i dont get how this could be a test when this guy is shooting completely different arrows between the FOB's and the blazers


----------



## Double S

Sweet Video.


----------



## Paul Morris

ElkJunky1208 said:


> i dont get how this could be a test when this guy is shooting completely different arrows between the FOB's and the blazers


Good observation! I did not notice. I will see if next time Jeremy and Andy can get an over the shoulder showing drift/trajectory using the same arrows.

Just about ALL of the videos are taken by customers just having fun and trying to help out. But I 100% agree with your comment and will see what I can do. Me making a video will do nothing (who would believe me). So having customers make the You Tube stuff seems like a good idea.


----------



## brokenbone264

*fob and crimson tallon*

what experance do you have with a BH that induces right hand spin as the Crimson Tallon does?


----------



## rogbo

Paul Morris said:


> Me making a video will do nothing (who would believe me)?


I'd believe you Paul. Why? Because in thousands and thousands of posts concerning the fob and Paul Morris......No one has ever complained about being lied to. You're one of the good ones Paul.


----------



## CNC_XT

wow these are new to me..they look pretty interesting.


----------



## panther2307

CNC_XT said:


> wow these are new to me..they look pretty interesting.


that's what i thought about a year ago.i'm still shooting them.they work very well.


----------

